# Sticky  Take a picture of yourself right now!



## entropy

Self explanatory. I will do it later because I am busy. I know I'm setting a bad example, sorry 

Don't grow up to be like me!


----------



## EvanR

grrr


----------



## entropy

I wonder what kind of activities you're participating in prior to this time.


----------



## EvanR

entropy said:


> I wonder what kind of activities you're participating in prior to this time.


I just fought a bear, I won of course.


----------



## jack in the box

with brianna


----------



## HandiAce

Boo!


----------



## Efthalia

Hey, sometimes bad lighting is good lighting.


----------



## Mikbert

Efthalia said:


> Hey, sometimes bad lighting is good lighting.


Gorgeous!












Yes, I do have a shirt on for once, and yes, that is a world of warcraft t-shirt, and no, you can't have it!

Yes, *YOU!*


----------



## Diphenhydramine

VGA cam makes my nose go red for some reason. Its not normally that red irl.


----------



## Scruffy

Lame webcam quality, you can't even see my leprosy.


----------



## BryterLayter

drinking green tea from my tweety glass while listening to some REM, what could be better?


----------



## Midnight Runner

I spent several minutes making sure that thing behind my head was centered. >.>;


----------



## Immemorial

I swear down that this is really me.


----------



## Steve MD




----------



## Nomenclature

My brother loves shopping for clothes. Can you tell?


----------



## jack in the box




----------



## murderegina




----------



## jack in the box

murderegina said:


>


beautiful. nothing less.


----------



## murderegina

frannieulo said:


> beautiful. nothing less.


:blushed: Awe, thank you. Likewise.


----------



## Midnight Runner

FiNe SiTe said:


> First and last picture of me......


Holy crap! Pictures of you _do_ exist!:shocked:

Also, I'mma camwhore this up a bit more:










Oh how I do so love this thread.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Midnight Runner said:


> Holy crap! Pictures of you _do_ exist!:shocked:


Ah but how do you know if it's actually really me.......:wink:
Conspiracy time!


----------



## limelight3

meh to lighting and looking sideways, but its the one good photo I got, though I do have 42 more of me making crazy faces. :crazy:


----------



## Molock

Me at 2:55 am. I don't know what to think of this picture :dry:


----------



## Midnight Runner

FiNe SiTe said:


> Ah but how do you know if it's actually really me.......:wink:
> Conspiracy time!


Honestly? I tend to trust people when they post pictures that are supposedly them. I just don't see why they would lie about it and I see no reason to worry about whether or not it really is them, so I don't. No conspiracy theories out of me.

I know, I'm a party-pooper. ;P


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Midnight Runner said:


> Honestly? I tend to trust people when they post pictures that are supposedly them. I just don't see why they would lie about it and I see no reason to worry about whether or not it really is them, so I don't. No conspiracy theories out of me.
> 
> I know, I'm a party-pooper. ;P


ROFL :crazy:

Too serious eh?


----------



## Midnight Runner

FiNe SiTe said:


> ROFL :crazy:
> 
> Too serious eh?


Me? Actually be serious? Surely you jest, good sir. ;D

Oh, and to keep this on topic (-ish) I'll post a picture of my serious face:










It's pretty damn serious. >:|


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Midnight Runner said:


> Me? Actually be serious? Surely you jest, good sir. ;D
> 
> Oh, and to keep this on topic (-ish) I'll post a picture of my serious face:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty damn serious. >:|


 
Can I have your bank details now then? =P


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

Smiley INFP is smiley~~


----------



## jack in the box

Midnight Runner said:


> It's pretty damn serious. >:|


i lol'd.


..yeah to keep this on topic:








HMMMM face.


----------



## Immemorial

Midnight Runner said:


> Honestly? I tend to trust people when they post pictures that are supposedly them. I just don't see why they would lie about it and I see no reason to worry about whether or not it really is them, so I don't. No conspiracy theories out of me.
> 
> I know, I'm a party-pooper. ;P


Does that mean you think that I sit outside in the dark when it's snowing and read the bible, while wearing my shiny white glasses?

*In a rocking chair!?*

And to keep this on topic also..










*Sigh* Alright. :frustrating:

Inquisitive Face.










Take no notice of the fact that my wardrobe has been stolen by my sisters. :dry:


----------



## Darkestblue

Atenza Coltheart said:


> Smiley INFP is smiley~~


ASIAN MULLET! a true asian:laughing:


----------



## Calvaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just out of the shower and on PerC xD
I look awful blehh


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## lalalalela

I'm in a hotel room... x)


----------



## Lord Vash

file:///C:/Users/Ryan/Pictures/Photo_00002.jpg


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lord Vash said:


> file:///C:/Users/Ryan/Pictures/Photo_00002.jpg


I'm taking a wild guess that your name is Ryan and you have at least 2 photos of yourself on your C drive.


----------



## L'Empereur

Lord Vash said:


> file:///C:/Users/Ryan/Pictures/Photo_00002.jpg


lol.............


----------



## Lord Vash

Troisi said:


> I'm taking a wild guess that your name is Ryan and you have at least 2 photos of yourself on your C drive.


Lol, i fucked that up. my name is ryan and i have exactly two pics of myself on my C drive. i tried to erase the comment but i had to leave the room


----------



## Seeker99

Tempted to cheat and use a better one... here's proof I didn't


----------



## Midnight Runner

Seeker99 said:


> Tempted to cheat and use a better one... here's proof I didn't


Wait...But it's not 6:25 yet. THAT MUST MEAN YOU'RE HERE FROM THE FUTURE TO KILL US ALL!!

-Flees-


----------



## Seeker99

Midnight Runner said:


> Wait...But it's not 6:25 yet. THAT MUST MEAN YOU'RE HERE FROM THE FUTURE TO KILL US ALL!!
> 
> -Flees-


I have come to warn you of terrible occurrances... You must change your ways or disaster will befall us all.


----------



## Coccinellidae

I'm in the future, suckers. 12:09 PM.


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Midnight Runner

Oh my goodness! I neither have my headphones on, nor am I in the rocking chair! It must be a sign of the apocalypse. :shocked:

Also, messy hair is messy.


----------



## Mikbert

lol, this one is for FiNiTe


----------



## entropy

Air made me do it. But I did it independently.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

3am crazy 70s hair pictures:crazy:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

remember, i just woke up, my face for some reason is always puffed up and sleepy, in my Simpsons 'lazy homer' shirt, and what you can't see in the picture, luminous yellow socks and loud comic pants.


----------



## Schadenfreude

Ribbons on my jammies.


----------



## noosabar

How dumbass am I, I dont even know how to use the camera on the computer, let along get the photo on this page. Chit


----------



## Private Enemy




----------



## Molock

Rationality said:


> Me tonight


You're very pretty Rationality :happy:


----------



## OctoberSkye

What OS looks like after waking up at noon. :tongue: Fun night...


----------



## jack in the box

Schadenfreude said:


> Ribbons on my jammies.


you so cuuuuuteeee


----------



## Garrett Petersen




----------



## Rationality

Molock said:


> You're very pretty Rationality :happy:


Thanks Molock :happy:


----------



## SaraBell

Ok, this wasn't really taken _right_ now, but I have no way of taking a picture. Sooo, you get this one month old pic that pretty much *looks* exactly how I do right now...I'm even wearing the same shirt lol.


----------



## jack in the box

my hair looks like a poop
i was in the rain all day, okay!


----------



## Molock

Found my good camera and took a decent picture (imo anyway) :shocked:


----------



## Schadenfreude

frannieulo said:


> you so cuuuuuteeee


Thank you.:happy:


----------



## Ravenflight

Here I am, in need of a shave and a haircut.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Garrett Petersen said:


>


*
Well helloooooooooooo *raises eyebrows and flutters eyelashes*


LOL
What I meant to say is, you're pretty attractive.Heh. 







*


----------



## jack in the box

LOLZ<3









i didn't even realize he was closing his eyes. yeah. wutta coinkadink


----------



## Midnight Runner

frannieulo said:


> LOLZ<3


That's my happy face. Can you see the difference between it and my serious face? This one has a bit of a smile in it. ;D


----------



## OctoberSkye

Camera whoring after a night out.


----------



## Hemoglobin

OctoberSkye said:


> Camera whoring after a night out.


Natural beauty. You are quite the goddess :wink:


----------



## mrscientist

hemoglobin said:


> Natural beauty. You are quite the goddess :wink:


She is totaly not saying that because you both look a lot like(dont kill me please, i just mean you have similar features).


----------



## OctoberSkye

mrscientist said:


> She is totaly not saying that because you both look a lot like(dont kill me please, i just mean you have similar features).


Haha, well if you really think so, I'll take it. Hemo is stunning. :happy:


----------



## mrscientist

Is really cute when women comment on eachothers looks. For guys it is a kind of tabooo. 
If someone told me i was stunning and did not have a vagina, i would:
a)walk away
b)punch him in the face


----------



## Hemoglobin

mrscientist said:


> She is totaly not saying that because you both look a lot like(dont kill me please, i just mean you have similar features).


Please ignore him. 

I was saying it because you are beautiful. End of story.


----------



## mrscientist

hemoglobin said:


> Please ignore him.


Quiet Hobgoblin! I say you are both cuties. Now enough about you, lets talk about me.


----------



## Arachnophobia

I just made this pic. It shows me and my new guitar, which I just bought this week. And thats my serious face. :crazy:


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## RedDeath9

The first and last time I ever take a picture of myself. Also, fuck shaving and fuck smiling.










And now I'm off to party! -_-


----------



## SparkB4theFlame

bored... lol.


----------



## lirulin

yes I wear my hat indoors


----------



## Macrosapien

noosabar said:


> OMG an angel, You are the best, Thankyou.
> 
> Why wont it work for me?
> 
> Apart form the " your a dumbass" part


No problemo :laughing: You just have to copy and paste the direct address of the picture in photobucket.



noosabar said:


> Thankyou LookingGlass, I had been messing around for hours.


Yes I could see hehe, no more epic fails with posting photos anymore :crazy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Me putting in my 30 minutes of exercise for the day......









....what? But of course jumping on the bed counts as exercise!!  
^___________________________^


----------



## suicidal_orange

What a random idea! I've not left my bed for the day yet and it's too dark for my webcam... luckily my camera was within reach! One handed typing on a netbook is surprisingly easy :happy:


----------



## ricolicious




----------



## Vaka

KaylRyck said:


> And btw. If you're ever in Vienna, do take my advice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a haircut. Can you tell? :crazy:


I'd go straight for you *cough cough*...Just being honest...


----------



## Hemoglobin

PseudoSenator said:


> *Fresh out of the shower; I have no shame.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the dorkish face I make when I'm thanked :crazy:*


Pseudo!!!

You hunk of man you!

-----

What does this mean?

It's so bright so vivid!!!

Double Rainbow...

OMG.... Double Rainbow!


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

this is how i look, dumbly staring at the screen :wink:


----------



## Seeker99

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> this is how i look, dumbly staring at the screen :wink:


You're so cute! You look like Charlie McDonnell.


----------



## KaylRyck

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> this is how i look, dumbly staring at the screen :wink:


...well, staring down the screen with cute puppy eyes haha. :laughing:



Lara Croft said:


> I'd go straight for you *cough cough*...Just being honest...


Wait, I just realised...I thought that was said in the sense "If I saw you I'd walk straight up and introduce myself"...and that was flattering enough, thank you. But now that I actually get it....WOW THANK YOU! :O But honestly, I'm hardly sexual-preference-altering material rofl.


----------



## xezene

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> this is how i look, dumbly staring at the screen :wink:


Finally, an INFP with the guts to grow out their hair that long!

I always get too nervous about what my fam thinks so I never quite make it far....


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

xezene said:


> Finally, an INFP with the guts to grow out their hair that long!
> 
> *I always get too nervous about what my fam thinks so I never quite make it far....*



oh man, i have the same trouble. i don't know how i managed it, but...well, i just refuse to have it cut, and make such a large argument they cannot be bothered trying to stop me. plus, i feel more secure with it longer :happy:


----------



## Psilocin

Hello there, PC.


----------



## Jose




----------



## Isildin

... i may or may not be trying to make all of the Canadians like me


----------



## SuSu

brooding to psy trance..


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm very proactive which is why I go to bed fully dressed for tomorrow. Then in the morning I wake up, shower, and iron out my wrinkled clothes.


----------



## Zic




----------



## Midnight Runner

According to my little sister I am no longer allowed to put my hair down.

*Edit* Also, I just realized that I made a double post. I think it's the first time I have ever done that on this site. :O


----------



## Trelliot

This is me:


----------



## Isildin




----------



## GailStrife

Trelliot said:


> This is me:



I'm loving the bow tie ^_^


----------



## jack in the box

Jatinder says:
POST THAT SHIT ON PERC GIRL


----------



## Midnight Runner

I swear, I'm not tired at all.


----------



## HappiLie

Fun webcam is fun 

@ Trelliot: My golly your stare totally reminds me of Daniel Tosh. WIN.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Photobooth is my friend


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

Hand Grenade:









MJ Poseurisms:









Dutch Courage:









Mouthwash:


----------



## Espiculeas

Might as well, a friend convinced me to take a pic last night soo here goes :dry: 










curse my red lips!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

AhmenRah said:


> Might as well, a friend convinced me to take a pic last night soo here goes :dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curse my red lips!


*You know I've always wondered what you looked like :shocked:*


----------



## GailStrife

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> Hand Grenade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ Poseurisms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Courage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouthwash:


You should steal Trelliot's bow tie and pretend to be The Doctor!


----------



## jack in the box

this is me when i'm dizzy and gross
yay for looking like a basement dweller


----------



## Narrator

*Vampire*


----------



## viva

yay photobooth!










i just got my nose pierced today!


----------



## jack in the box

vivacissimamente said:


> yay photobooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got my nose pierced today!


guuurl you so sessy


----------



## Danse Macabre

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> this is how i look, dumbly staring at the screen :wink:


*
Oh God. Give me. I mean

Uh...

<.<

>.>

But srsly, if I saw you IRL and knew you were single I'd make a move. Or several. :tongue:*


----------



## Hiki

I really look like a man without the camera angles. 









I actually was scratching my forehead


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## Aßbiscuits

Scruffy said:


>


You look like Charlie Sheen! Now when I see your name and your old avatar pops into my head things make sense wow.


----------



## jack in the box

purple hospital gloves <3










MUSHROOM HEAD


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

blah


----------



## RedDeath9

It just turns out cute whenever I take one of you :frustrating:

EDIT: Also, shitty quality due to the fact that my brother was streaming a movie from the laptop to the PS3.


----------



## jack in the box

he has no idea this just happened


----------



## Midnight Runner

frannieulo said:


> he has no idea this just happened


Damn you, woman! Now the world has seen my silly side! Nooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## entropy




----------



## KrystRay




----------



## jack in the box

DUCKLING


----------



## viva

just took a nap... wearing my favorite shirt... anxiously awaiting the arrival of my best friend who is driving 5 hours to visit me... today is a good day.


----------



## snail




----------



## danicx

*Hmmmmm*



























Why do I always go for the "OH SHIT!" face? I don't know. :mellow:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

oneoutside: wow.....beautiful, crazy pretty. veryvery....yeah :happy: i probably shouldn't admit to staring at your post for two minutes, but i'm feeling hyper...(gah, that sounds wrong! not in a perverted way, at all)


Amare: your freckles are so crazy awesome, i dig it very much...they work especially well with your equally crazy eyes (oh, crazy is a good thing...like, crazy awesome, mad joy...non-tautological but very complimentary in intentions...) roud:
oh, and i saw this on a magazine rack today:









look like anybody? :tongue:



sorry to sound like Neal Cassady in On The Road 'oh man, it's wild, i dig it like crazy, i found god today!...'


----------



## jack in the box

oneoutside said:


> Why do I always go for the "OH SHIT!" face? I don't know. :mellow:


god, you're gorgeous. i love your eyeballs.


----------



## jack in the box

mistur giraffe, you are my only fwend. :c
ignore my face. just look at the cute giraffe. i got my wisdom teeth taken out so i look more poopy than usual.


----------



## snail




----------



## jack in the box

jatinder: SHUT YER FUCKIN' FACE
franni: oh hey let's be a duck because i'm awkward and don't know of another face to make


----------



## Stratego

Ten~ minutes ago.








Edit: Resized


----------



## lauradee

.. it's 1am.


----------



## jack in the box

yeah this is my third post just on this page
IT AINT MY FAULT HE'S SO CUTE OKAY I'M SORRY










that's my "awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww" face


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Franny, you two are just too cute! :happy:


----------



## jack in the box

Gorihay said:


> Franny, you two are just too cute! :happy:


awwww :3 thank you thank you thank you.
you're very sweet.


----------



## Azura Nova

Haha I suck at webcam pics

I feel like I look like someone from Twilight XD:









Ugh I really wanted to take silly pictures, but because of the terrible quality of my webcam, I always ended up looking sick or sad or even mad when I tried making silly faces =( .


----------



## jack in the box

xToXiCx said:


> Haha I suck at webcam pics
> 
> I feel like I look like someone from Twilight XD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I really wanted to take silly pictures, but because of the terrible quality of my webcam, I always ended up looking sick or sad or even mad when I tried making silly faces =( .


you have enchanting eyeballs.
don't wear makeup ever again, please.


----------



## Azura Nova

frannieulo said:


> you have enchanting eyeballs.
> don't wear makeup ever again, please.


Haha well thank you ^_^. Were you saying the makeup thing because you think I'm wearing some in the pic or because you just feel I shouldn't wear any? Cause I wasn't wearing any in the pic =3


----------



## ForsakenMe

xToXiCx said:


> Haha I suck at webcam pics
> 
> I feel like I look like someone from Twilight XD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I really wanted to take silly pictures, but because of the terrible quality of my webcam, I always ended up looking sick or sad or even mad when I tried making silly faces =( .


DAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM!
Can I has yo digits, hot mama? 

LMAO!


----------



## jack in the box

xToXiCx said:


> Haha well thank you ^_^. Were you saying the makeup thing because you think I'm wearing some in the pic or because you just feel I shouldn't wear any? Cause I wasn't wearing any in the pic =3


i thought you weren't wearing any, that's why i said that.


----------



## Coccinellidae

xtoxicx said:


> haha i suck at webcam pics
> 
> i feel like i look like someone from twilight xd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh i really wanted to take silly pictures, but because of the terrible quality of my webcam, i always ended up looking sick or sad or even mad when i tried making silly faces =( .


b.e.a.u.t.i.f.u.l!


----------



## Calvaire

xToXiCx said:


> Haha I suck at webcam pics
> 
> I feel like I look like someone from Twilight XD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I really wanted to take silly pictures, but because of the terrible quality of my webcam, I always ended up looking sick or sad or even mad when I tried making silly faces =( .


Toxic I want your face....On my face :wink:

hahahhaha :tongue:

never doubt that you're gorgeous : )


----------



## Azura Nova

Calvaire said:


> Toxic I want your face....On my face :wink:
> 
> hahahhaha :tongue:
> 
> never doubt that you're gorgeous : )


:laughing: What is this, I have never gotten this much attention. Thanks all of you seriously. I hope you all know that you are all incredibly gorgeous (those I have seen at least ^^... well even those I haven't seen probably XD)


----------



## Aßbiscuits

xToXiCx said:


> Haha I suck at webcam pics
> 
> I feel like I look like someone from Twilight XD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I really wanted to take silly pictures, but because of the terrible quality of my webcam, I always ended up looking sick or sad or even mad when I tried making silly faces =( .


I can has a Bella?


----------



## Azura Nova

assbiscuits said:


> I can has a Bella?


Nooooess! I knew I should have taken a grimace pic instead XD. I really dislike posing for pictures, I feel so unnatural.


----------



## SenhorFrio

xToXiCx said:


> Nooooess! I knew I should have taken a grimace pic instead XD. I really dislike posing for pictures, I feel so unnatural.


Unnatural? from what i can see your naturally sexy :wink:


----------



## Psilocin

SenhorFrio said:


> Unnatural? from what i can see your naturally sexy :wink:


Down, boy!


----------



## Rayne

Why so many women have issues with how they look is beyond me, especially when stuff like this happens on forums on a regular basis.


----------



## Darkestblue

Rayne said:


> Why so many women have issues with how they look is beyond me, especially when stuff like this happens on forums on a regular basis.


It's a funny pattern. I was just now talking about it to my friend. It's like, everyone likes everyone but themselves. Come on, people. You're just as good/bad as everyone else. Would you honestly think you'd feel better about yourself if you were someone else? Someone "prettier" than you are now? No, it's all about having the right attitude that makes people feel good about themselves. Even the "pretty" girls. It's why you always see pretty girls who think they're ugly. Bad attitude.

BTW, this was not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## Cindjor

to quote the little mermaid "in song"....the seaweed is always greener in somebody else's lake. Everyone's got their own story and something equally bad/good in their lives. We can envy someone because of something they have or experience that we don't have for ourselves. At the same time, they envy us! soooo who's right/wrong? Uhh, it's just how you look at it and how you handle yourself. Isn't there a saying about how we shouldn't judge anyone because everyone has their own story? I think the same applies for this situation. We are our harshest critic, so stop criticizing!!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

It's because, speaking from experience, if you don't have any issues with the way you look and you're happy with what you have and how you are...people think you're arrogant.

You can't win either way, most females would rather look modest though and receive compliments while they're at it. Way better than being happy with how you look and not being afraid to admit or show it and being looked down on though :laughing:

This is not directed at anyone in particular either.


----------



## Darkestblue

assbiscuits said:


> It's because, speaking from experience, if you don't have any issues with the way you look and you're happy with what you have and how you are...people think you're arrogant.
> 
> You can't win either way, most females would rather look modest though and receive compliments while they're at it. Way better than being happy with how you look and not being afraid to admit or show it and being looked down on though :laughing:


No offense, but this is the bad attitude I'm talking about. To think someone is arrogant because they are happy with themselves is retarded. People who think like that aren't worthy of being around. There's a difference between confidence and arrogance.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

jinamuro said:


> No offense, but this is the bad attitude I'm talking about. To think someone is arrogant because they are happy with themselves is retarded. People who think like that aren't worthy of being around. There's a difference between confidence and arrogance.


You completely misread what I said.

Please reread.


----------



## Cindjor

assbiscuits said:


> It's because, speaking from experience, if you don't have any issues with the way you look and you're happy with what you have and how you are...people think you're arrogant.
> 
> You can't win either way, most females would rather look modest though and receive compliments while they're at it. Way better than being happy with how you look and not being afraid to admit or show it and being looked down on though :laughing:
> 
> This is not directed at anyone in particular either.


I'll take arrogant over being self abased. Why should I "win" by pleasing people? The most important to please is myself and I'll take narcissism over feelings of self inferiority. But, that's just me.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Cindjor said:


> I'll take arrogant over being self abased. Why should I "win" by pleasing people? The most important to please is myself and I'll take narcissism over feelings of self inferiority. But, that's just me.


Let me rephrase. Speaking from experience (meaning I've had these reactions to being happy with the way I look!), people will say you're arrogant if you think you're pretty.

But most girls would rather seem modest and get compliments than be perceived as arrogant, which I often am just because I'm happy with the way I look. 

Better?


:frustrating:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

assbiscuits said:


> IWay better than being happy with how you look and not being afraid to admit or show it and being looked down on though :laughing:
> .


This is sarcasm!


----------



## Darkestblue

> *if you don't have any issues with the way you look and you're happy with what you have and how you are...people think you're arrogant.*


Like I said, people who think that are retarded and are not worthy of being around. Not worth of caring about. Not worthy of befriending. Why be around people who are just going to bring you down? There are better people out there.



> *Way better than being happy with how you look and not being afraid to admit or show it and being looked down on though*


If you look down on someone because they are happy with how they look and aren't afraid to say, "I look good.", then you got some problems.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

jinamuro said:


> Like I said, people who think that are retarded and are not worthy of being around. Not worth of caring about. Not worthy of befriending. Why be around people who are just going to bring you down? There are better people out there.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look down on someone because they are happy with how they look and aren't afraid to say, "I look good.", then you got some problems.


Are you saying people normally react this way? 

Cause I'm saying girls take the "I'm not pretty!" route to avoid being looked at as arrogant. 

And as I've said, speaking from experience, I've gotten this reaction so I understand why a girl would say she isn't pretty to avoid the "you're fucking full of yourself" "you're vain" and worse of all avoid being insulted. That's a reasonable fear. If a female says she's pretty this means she's vulnerable to being judged, if she says she isn't then someone would be less likely to say "well you're not" and if they did she already insulted herself anyway. If you say "I think I'm pretty" and you get an awkward silence that's a serious hit to your self esteem, too.

It's the reason why girls say "My hair's horrible" it's to make you aware that they know their hair might not be nice so you don't think they think they look nice....These girls care so much what people think. They will more than likely get compliments and be looked at as modest if they show their insecurities, which is why it's so common for girls to act that way. Of course there's nicer people, but that's beside the point. You can't control all the time who you surround yourself with. People will say mean things so this defence mechanism works for a lot of girls and they get complimented in the process.

It makes sense they'd show so many issues like you said.


----------



## Darkestblue

assbiscuits said:


> Are you saying people normally react this way?
> 
> Cause I'm saying girls take the "I'm not pretty!" route to avoid being looked at as arrogant.
> 
> And as I've said, speaking from experience, I've gotten this reaction so I understand why a girl would say she isn't pretty to avoid the "you're fucking full of yourself" "you're vain" and worse of all avoid being insulted. That's a reasonable fear. If a female says she's pretty this means she's vulnerable to being judged, if she says she isn't then someone would be less likely to say "well you're not" and if they did she already insulted herself anyway. If you say "I think I'm pretty" and you get an awkward silence that's a serious hit to your self esteem, too.
> 
> It's the reason why girls say "My hair's horrible" it's to make you aware that they know their hair might not be nice so you don't think they think they look nice....These girls care so much what people think. They will more than likely get compliments and be looked at as modest if they show their insecurities, which is why it's so common for girls to act that way. Of course there's nicer people, but that's beside the point. You can't control all the time who you surround yourself with. People will say mean things so this defence mechanism works for a lot of girls and they get complimented in the process.
> 
> It makes sense they'd show so many issues like you said.


I'm saying, why care about what these lowly people think? People are insulting themselves when they attack others for those reasons. You were happy with who you were. You knew that. There was nothing wrong with that. Who the hell do they think they are for shooting you down because you're happy with yourself? They are nothing! Barely even humans beings! Why let their opinions get to you?

Playing dumb to avoid being criticized by the lowlifes is a bad idea. It only makes the people whose opinions matter think less of you. Your hair is horrible? Who cares? Your hair doesn't define who you are.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

jinamuro said:


> I'm saying, why care about what these lowly people think? People are insulting themselves when they attack others for those reasons. You were happy with who you were. You knew that. There was nothing wrong with that. Who the hell do they think they are for shooting you down because you're happy with yourself? They are nothing! Barely even humans beings! Why let their opinions get to you?
> 
> Playing dumb to avoid being criticized by the lowlifes is a bad idea. It only makes the people whose opinions matter think less of you. Your hair is horrible? Who cares? Your hair doesn't define who you are.



I completely agree. But I'm saying that's why girls do it :laughing:.

I didn't let their opinion get to me, but it did get me thinking, "ah, this is why girls won't admit if they think they're pretty. This explains why they show off their lack of confidence so much". 

It is a bad idea, but once again, it's understandable, I think it is anyways.


----------



## jack in the box

ohhh my goddd shut the fuck up

to try to get this thread back on topic (unfortunately Calvaire's attempt didn't work)...


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica

Eh I don't know if I should but everyone seems to be having fun.
I'll probably delete this too later.
Taken w/ phone.


----------



## Calvaire

^ you are adorable : )



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Still no shower still looking freshly woken up lol

My hair is obnoxiouss I need to cut it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Aßbiscuits

frannieulo said:


> ohhh my goddd shut the fuck up
> 
> to try to get this thread back on topic (unfortunately Calvaire's attempt didn't work)...


*umad?*


----------



## Narrator

jinamuro said:


> It's a funny pattern. I was just now talking about it to my friend. It's like, everyone likes everyone but themselves. Come on, people. You're just as good/bad as everyone else. Would you honestly think you'd feel better about yourself if you were someone else? Someone "prettier" than you are now? No, it's all about having the right attitude that makes people feel good about themselves. Even the "pretty" girls. It's why you always see pretty girls who think they're ugly. Bad attitude.
> 
> BTW, this was not directed at anyone in particular.



I think confidence in one's looks comes with age, or very occasionally is there naturally. Plus there are many contrasting opinions on beauty.

I think a fair portion of the time girls will not promote the way they look because they fear seeming arrogant - also the possibility to being confident, and then having the confidence taken, but also due to underconfidence. I genuinely do think many feel they are unnattractive, perhaps due to past teasing, or not being told they're attractive, enough, even at all, or a whole host of other reasons.

Plus, as they say about bullies, bullies target the people they feel threatened by, and for someone to admit to confidence, is to set yourself up for the chance of others trying to take you down a peg or two. PLus it's hard to say 'I feel so pretty' if you know others don't feel so good about themselves.

I have a love hate relationship with my face, and to an extent my body - it's more about how I feel at the time than the truth of how I look, I wonder if this is the case for others. You're right, its an attitude.

Maybe our relationship with relationships and connection is changing and changing the importance of physical perfection - becoming more difficult as the custom of it is drawn from western cultures, picture perfect, quirky hollywood romances take the background standard, and overpopulation creates a feeling of disconnection and lonliness, and almost too much choice.

Look at binge drinking as a part of modern (certainly english) culture; dutch courage is an incredibly widespread means young people take to find friends, aquaintences and sex.

Maybe the media does effect people more than is realised? I really couldn't say what the ultimate cause is, but that's just a thought at part of it.


Looks shouldn't matter, but they do. Yes it's a 'bad attitude', that's pretty self-evident, the question is, how do we start combatting such problems? I think adressing the issue is a good way to start...but hmm, offline combatting?


As for a picture


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## limelight3

my usual position and expression while on the computer...isn't it thrilling? :dry:

.........though, my shirt today is hecka sweet. Wish you guys could see it better....It's Batman! :laughing:


----------



## Rayne

woo


----------



## OctoberSkye

Meh.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I'm wearing an A necklace. hmmm I wonder what letter my first name starts with? :wink:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

limelight3 said:


> my usual position and expression while on the computer...isn't it thrilling? :dry:
> 
> .........though, my shirt today is hecka sweet. Wish you guys could see it better....It's Batman! :laughing:


You're so pretty. *is jealous*


----------



## limelight3

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> You're so pretty. *is jealous*


:blushed: psh whatever. :blushed:

You're gorgeous! I can't take pictures at that angle, cuz I look like a fatty that way. I get like quadruple chins, and you can't see my neck. :tongue: Also, I LOVE how blue your eyes are. I always wished I had blue-gray or green eyes. *sigh*


----------



## Calvaire

One more serious:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ANNND one silly:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And why yes my Hair IS naturally that curly haha:crazy:


----------



## Rayne

Danse Macabre said:


>


Sorry but I just needed to say...

FRECKLES =D


----------



## Gracie

OK, this is me a few seconds ago.


----------



## Gracie

Oh crap!! I'm tiny!

No matter, I am anyway.


----------



## Rayne

Hey Apple!


----------



## SenhorFrio

Fira said:


> An apple!!!


i just love this picture you look so happy and *pretty*!roud:


----------



## Coccinellidae

Rayne said:


> Hey Apple!
> 
> YouTube - The Annoying Orange


Whaaaaat? :mellow:

:laughing::laughing:



SenhorFrio said:


> i just love this picture you look so happy and *pretty*!roud:


Thank you very much!


----------



## Azura Nova

This is me at school when I should be doing homework:


----------



## Darkestblue

xToXiCx said:


> This is me at school when I should be doing homework:


You finally did your silly face. Grats.:laughing:


----------



## Azura Nova

jinamuro said:


> You finally did your silly face. Grats.:laughing:


Yes, the macs at school offer better webcam quality than my 6 year old webcam ^_^


----------



## Aßbiscuits

xToXiCx said:


> This is me at school when I should be doing homework:



Your tongue is amazing.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Why the hell not?


----------



## Rayne

My reaction to Toxic's tongue










Probably

Thank god the wind didn't change when i took that picture eh?

Yeah I'm bored can you tell.


----------



## Steve MD

Ugh! I shook my cellphone while taking this!!


----------



## Azura Nova

Rayne said:


> My reaction to Toxic's tongue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably
> 
> Thank god the wind didn't change when i took that picture eh?
> 
> Yeah I'm bored can you tell.


Aww was it that scary? =3

P.S This is probably the most expressive I've seen you :tongue:


----------



## kerrime

dog trapped my hand ^^;

still don't know how to get the image bigger in post box. . . sorry ^^;


----------



## Scruffy

Yeaaah, birthday shirt.


----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Electric Nate




----------



## viva

i'm not a very happy camper tonight.


----------



## Arachnophobia

Just took a picture because im bored...


----------



## lylyness

Hey it's me. Yay my terrible webcam.


----------



## Isildin

Having to defend yourself from your room-mate is much easier with a gun!
(not to mention a lot more fun )


----------



## NateBoiWhite




----------



## Columbine




----------



## Halcy0n

My smile is INCREDIBLY creepy here.

And yes, I am wearing at kitty hat.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

_Three Odd Moments Upon Waking_




























... oh the humanity


----------



## RyRyMini

I'm kind of a mess today.









On second thought, I always look like this. xD


----------



## spg565

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

err well that's me :blushed:, not the best pic but it is something i guess


----------



## Rayne

I wanted to take a picture of my skanky beard before I shaved it off










I just happened to like this picture even though it looks nothing like me


----------



## WiscoExplorer

Me and my favorite hat. haha I'm look f n tired! :crazy:


----------



## Oleas

Yeahhhh notice the unopened TIME magazine and the two pieces of chocolate... 
Messy desk!


----------



## Pachacutie

Oh dear. This is what happens when you don't have a webcam and get the opportunity to play with one. 
I refrained from using the ones with the mustaches.


----------



## Filigeedreamer

Is a me!

(Observant viewers will notice the mark from where I have been wearing my glasses, *nods sagely*)










And yes, I do sit at my laptop in both those possitions.


----------



## Calvaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Getting ready to go to class
:crazy:


----------



## Nostalgic

Calvaire said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go to class
> :crazy:


Don't ever say anything bad about yourself again. You're gorgeous :happy:


----------



## daedaln

thehigher said:


>


CUTE. You have such lovely big eyes!


----------



## kiwigrl

Troisi said:


> Eh, why not? I'll probably delete this in a few days anyhow.












You look a bit like this actor... Javier Bardem. Lucky you. Btw, is that a mole on your face? very cute.


----------



## kiwigrl

xToXiCx said:


>


And here is who you remind me of in the above picture. The girl who was in Roswell series.










Maybe a tiny bit of Bella from Twilight too. :wink:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thanks Kiwigrl. Jinamuro also mentioned the same thing so I guess it must be true. I don't really see it but then again, I don't really look at myself too often.


----------



## murderegina

thehigher said:


>


your facial expression is sexy.



oh and I like your shirt too..


----------



## Black Rabbit

kiwigrl said:


> You look a bit like this actor... Javier Bardem. Lucky you. Btw, is that a mole on your face? very cute.


Yes that is a mole. :blushed:


----------



## Azura Nova

kiwigrl said:


> And here is who you remind me of in the above picture. The girl who was in Roswell series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a tiny bit of Bella from Twilight too. :wink:


I look a lot more grumpy than that XD but probably less grumpy than Bella :dry:


----------



## Nomenclature

Fuck you, AP History. I just want to sleep right now.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Scintilla said:


> Fuck you, AP History. I just want to sleep right now.


I loved AP HIstory. Please don't kill me *runs and hides*


----------



## Calvaire

Nostalgic said:


> Don't ever say anything bad about yourself again. You're gorgeous :happy:


Thank you:blushed:


----------



## Narrator

RyRyMini said:


> I'm kind of a mess today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, I always look like this. xD



Duuuudde, if a mess then a cute one. You look a fair tad like James Mcavoy.











My relaxed but thoughtful face isn't very relaxed xD...


----------



## kiwigrl

Never to be seen again makeup free me.


[ammended: Oh dear did I really just post that?! Argh, red cheeks on show, dark circles under eyes, oh no (hurries to put on some makeup)]


----------



## PseudoSenator

kiwigrl said:


> Never to be seen again makeup free me.


You slightly resemble a cross between Barbra Streisand and the leading actress from this TV show Saving Grace.






















Or am I seeing things?


----------



## kiwigrl

PseudoSenator said:


> You slightly resemble a cross between Barbra Streisand and the leading actress from this TV show Saving Grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or am I seeing things?


Not sure, the longish face shape maybe... also my eyes look dark rather than blueish here, like the actress in the first pic.


----------



## Coccinellidae

kiwigrl said:


> Never to be seen again makeup free me.
> 
> 
> [ammended: Oh dear did I really just post that?! Argh, red cheeks on show, dark circles under eyes, oh no (hurries to put on some makeup)]


You look beautiful without it.


----------



## AirMarionette

entropy said:


> Take a picture of yourself right now!


----------



## susurration

^ aw.


----------



## Macrosapien

Ok, those who are perceptive will notice a bottle of lotion on my computer desk... believe me it was not there for anything disgusting soooooo don't even think it! I couldve easily took another picture, but I have nothing to hide!


----------



## xezene

Columbine said:


>


All I want to say is: woah.


----------



## jtbeachbum

*Me*

I hope this works. Not sure how to put a picture in.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Columbine said:


>


OMG. You're so pretty! Everyone's so pretty!

Well, the girls. The guys aren't. But that's a good thing. 

Hello everyone!


----------



## Immemorial

Totally serious picture.


----------



## jack in the box

us in a nutshell


----------



## Raichan




----------



## kiwigrl

Me being excited about it being warm enough to wear a skirt now, oh and I just got those shoes... I love how bright they are. 

The sun is shining, the tank is clean... THE TANK IS CLEAN! [sorry I often quote the movie "Findng Nemo", I love it so much. I actually think I should have been named Dory lol].

[picture deleted]


----------



## OctoberSkye

:tongue:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

for the record, my hair may look kind of greasy in the pic but I assure you it's clean XD


----------



## Ćerulean

Thrifty Walrus said:


> for the record, my hair may look kind of greasy in the pic but I assure you it's clean XD


That's how I imagined a Thrifty Walrus to look like. Thanks for clearing my perceptions.


----------



## Darkestblue

Just got my hair did.









this is hiccups, btw.


----------



## NateBoiWhite




----------



## viva

oh hey, sleep deprivation.


----------



## kindaconfused

PseudoSenator said:


> You slightly resemble a cross between Barbra Streisand and the leading actress from this TV show Saving Grace.


minus the googly eyes


----------



## Wiaa

Here are a few of me tonight...I got a hair cut this morning and don't normally spike it but I told the hair dresser to style it however she felt would look best.










and a more natural/laughing smile...










Then this one is my, "You're full of shit!" face. I always get amused/excited when I'm voicing my opinions about things.


----------



## Midnight Runner

Watching TV. Don't I look thrilled by this?


----------



## thehigher

Wiaa said:


> Here are a few of me tonight...I got a hair cut this morning and don't normally spike it but I told the hair dresser to style it however she felt would look best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a more natural/laughing smile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this one is my, "You're full of shit!" face. I always get amused/excited when I'm voicing my opinions about things.


based on purely pictures I would have thought you were enfp. TOTALLY threw me off when I saw you were ENTJ. 

I have this theory..... that a lot of people try to act like something they are attracted to in pictures. My infj friend looks like an entp in pictures. I tend to look like an INTJ or ESTJ but have been recently trying to stop that. My INTP friend looks like an ENFJ in pictures. My ENFJ friend looks like an ENTP in pictures. Just a theory. And by no means am I singling you out. I think shit loads of people do this. And even then I could be wrong.


----------



## adely

i like to watch not to be watched.:wink:


----------



## Wiaa

thehigher said:


> based on purely pictures I would have thought you were enfp. TOTALLY threw me off when I saw you were ENTJ.
> 
> I have this *theory*..... that a lot of people try to act like something they are attracted to in pictures. My infj friend looks like an entp in pictures. I tend to look like an INTJ or ESTJ but have been recently trying to stop that. My INTP friend looks like an ENFJ in pictures. My ENFJ friend looks like an ENTP in pictures. Just a theory. And by no means am I singling you out. I think shit loads of people do this. And even then I could be wrong.


Hmm, yeah I do try to make myself look like what I think is attractive (obviously I'd like to present myself in a positive light) though I do normally present myself as a bright and positive person (as I feel this is the most productive outlook with also produces good rapport with many I speak with. 

I bolded theory since what you actually have is a _hypothesis._ :wink:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Yes, there is a person underneath all that. I like to have stuffed toys sit on my head.:tongue:

It's fucking cold inside my bedroom - it's near 0C, I have the windows open, and there is no heat on.


----------



## SenhorFrio

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Yes, there is a person underneath all that. I like to have stuffed toys sit on my head.:tongue:
> 
> It's fucking cold inside my bedroom - it's near 0C,* I have the windows open, *and there is no heat on.


i'll just assume theres a perfectly good reason they are open!


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

SenhorFrio said:


> i'll just assume theres a perfectly good reason they are open!


... I always leave my windows open as long as I can. It's like admitting defeat or something - I can deal with the cold! roud::laughing:


----------



## Nomenclature

Think like a college student. Act like a college student. *Eat like a college student. *:crazy:

Seriously, though. My physics teacher (<3) was going on and on about how Easy Mac and ramen taste like heaven once you're in college.

They already do.


----------



## KrystRay




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Midnight Runner

Nomenclature said:


> Think like a college student. Act like a college student. *Eat like a college student. *:crazy:
> 
> Seriously, though. My physics teacher (<3) was going on and on about how Easy Mac and ramen taste like heaven once you're in college.
> 
> They already do.


If Easy Mac tastes like heaven to you, there is something wrong with heaven.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Don't fuck with me before noon.....


----------



## Azura Nova

Hiccups24-7 said:


> ...................


Bad Hiccups =O How dare you take off that pictuuuuuure


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

xToXiCx said:


> Bad Hiccups =O How dare you take off that pictuuuuuure


*Adds to peer pressure* 

Nothing can be as bad as my stuffed-toy-on-head picture :tongue:


----------



## Azura Nova

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> *Adds to peer pressure*
> 
> Nothing can _*top*_ my stuffed-toy-on-head picture :tongue:


Corrected, no need to thank me :wink:


----------



## Nomenclature

LET'S
GET
FIRED
UP

GET GET GET GET FIRED UP

GO TITANS, GO TITANS GO! :tongue:

Lmfao at my former history teacher. "What's with the tutus? It's like walking porn stars."


----------



## viva

this hair is the reason i'm being ke$ha for halloween.










ok gonna stop being so obsessed with this thread now


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

vivacissimamente said:


> this hair is the reason i'm being ke$ha for halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok gonna stop being so obsessed with this thread now


edit: lol I originally said you look like kesha but then I went back and read your caption XD


----------



## KTC

When I remembered this thread existed I took a picture of this face. At one in the morning, it's a good idea.









Here's how I actually look:


----------



## Hardstyler

Just gave myself a haircut :laughing:


----------



## wiarumas

Two pics....


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

wiarumas said:


> Two pics....


Is that pic on the right in Hawaii?


----------



## Agile

nice representation of ENFP organization in the background too.


----------



## Hardstyler

BassClef said:


> nice representation of ENFP organization in the background too.


Lol couldn't agree more you should see a pic of my desk lol


----------



## wiarumas

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Is that pic on the right in Hawaii?


Riveria Maya, Mexico. Definitely recommended!


----------



## Calvaire

KTC said:


> When I remembered this thread existed I took a picture of this face. At one in the morning, it's a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how I actually look:



Can I have your hair???
I find it gorgeous.


----------



## Rayne

=O

You posted a picture of you in your glasses?

You must be in a REALLY good mood, haha.

Tied back hair +rep


----------



## Azura Nova

Rayne said:


> =O
> 
> You posted a picture of you in your glasses?
> 
> You must be in a REALLY good mood, haha.
> 
> Tied back hair +rep


I was actually in a below average mood XD. Usually don't post pictures of myself when I'm in a good mood. 

Oh and btw, it's semi tied back and only in the first picture. Does that even count? =O


----------



## Rayne

xToXiCx said:


> I was actually in a below average mood XD. Usually don't post pictures of myself when I'm in a good mood.
> 
> Oh and btw, it's semi tied back and only in the first picture. Does that even count? =O


Well it looks good whatever it is roud:


----------



## Calvaire

Toxic is gorgeous JUST SAYING :tongue:

You;d look good in anything or nothing ; ) (lets shoot for that)
ahahha


----------



## xezene

Well, in my defense I was a little creative/bored/creative again.


----------



## Azura Nova

Calvaire said:


> Toxic is gorgeous JUST SAYING :tongue:
> 
> You;d look good in anything or nothing ; ) (lets shoot for that)
> ahahha


Anything:









Me enjoying my rice pudding XD

Next photo, nothing  (just a joke, you perverts =O)


----------



## Rayne

Speaking of food...










Me enjoying some paper.


----------



## Calvaire

I think it's funny that this thread has never really seen me with makeup haha 
which shows you how much I actually wear it lol xD

&&&&

really odd face and too dark of a room thus I turned the light on for ^ picture:tongue:


----------



## Nostalgic

Rayne said:


> Well it looks good whatever it is roud:


I think Rayne and Toxic should hook up already :tongue:


----------



## ThatSteveDude




----------



## Rayne

ThatSteveDude said:


>


Totally reminded me of this X-D



Nostalgic said:


> I think Rayne and Toxic should hook up already :tongue:


----------



## Coccinellidae

Rayne said:


> Totally reminded me of this X-D



Hilarious video (the cat one)! :laughing:


----------



## Vaka

I guess PerC may never get to see your cheek that you cut whilst shaving or your glare :sad:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

How about now?


----------



## L'Empereur

nvm.............


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> nvm.............


I figured I could be crafty and just right click, copy url like a beast but I ended up just caving in and doing it the long way through photobucket, I think it's fixed. Now you can all feast your eyes on my sexy self, oooooh yeah, ooooooh yeah that's the stuff. Now it's fixed hide yo children, sexiness jumpin' off da page right here now, oooooooooooh god yes!

(thank you for the help)


----------



## SyndiCat

Ah you ruined it. I totally imagined you looking like this


----------



## Jazibelle

..........nvm was probably saying the same thing as every one that said nvm...


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

MikeAngell said:


> Ah you ruined it. I totally imagined you looking like this


It was a long decision to decide to change my sig.....I'll probably put it back in a while. Sorry I wasn't how you'd hoped. Still wearing a blue shirt though


----------



## Raichan




----------



## indy

Stupid computer challenged person question... how do you take a picture using the webcam? I know I have one I just don't know how to use it....


----------



## Cloud_Nine

indy said:


> Stupid computer challenged person question... how do you take a picture using the webcam? I know I have one I just don't know how to use it....


what is the brand and model of your webcam? I will look into that and show you how.


----------



## indy

umm it's part of the computer its an asus eee its a netbook :happy:


----------



## Jazibelle

ahhh  /hug


----------



## Cloud_Nine

indy said:


> umm it's part of the computer its an asus eee its a netbook :happy:


indy,

see if this will help you: forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=56072


----------



## Cloud_Nine

Indy,

Try this: vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20080816230958468&board_id=20&model=Eee+PC+901%2FXP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## indy

Thanks sooo much!!! I'll take one tomorrow... it's dark here now but thank you thank you thank you :crazy:


----------



## Cloud_Nine

indy said:


> Thanks sooo much!!! I'll take one tomorrow... it's dark here now but thank you thank you thank you :crazy:


any time, indy.

glad that I was of some help to you 

Look forward to seeing your pics :laughing:


----------



## xezene

My unacceptably Disney guitarist mode.









My tired guitarist mode. (this puts a whole new meaning on 'sleepyhead,' but even though I knew it was cliche, there was nothing I could do, the pillow sprang to action and jumped onto my head, I had no defense or warning)









My sensitive guitarist mode, with a topping of the most socially unacceptable face possible to an audience.


----------



## Raichan

Calm but tired


----------



## Nomenclature

Yiiippeeee, I won a sweatshirt from the campus visit raffle!

U of Michigan Physics: "If we knew what we were doing, we wouldn't call it research."

I get to be an NT for a day. :tongue:


----------



## clear moon

pilfered this leopard print snuggie from an ESFJ
i do appreciate her taste in clothing


----------



## Aßbiscuits

refugee said:


> i swear you look like Ethan Hawke












Yes, definitely.


----------



## Vaka

bottes said:


> I tried the INTJ death stare but I don't have sufficient Te


That death stare is all Ni. INFJs have death stares also. INTJs give off more of a 'get the fuck a way from me' vibe with their death stares, though.


----------



## Ćerulean

Paranoid Android said:


> That death stare is all Ni. INFJs have death stares also. INTJs give off more of a 'get the fuck a way from me' vibe with their death stares, though.


Pfft. Come on Paranoid Android, let's see that Ne death stare. :shocked:


----------



## Calvaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Juuust a little tipsyy


----------



## Seeker99

Cheeeesy smile


----------



## Kylan

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I am the chosen one!


----------



## melarlee

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

trashed tuesdays anyone? :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

^You're pretty.



Res said:


> Pfft. Come on Paranoid Android, let's see that Ne death stare. :shocked:


----------



## Aerorobyn

Off to work I go..... :crying: and then come home to sleep. mmmmmm, sleep, I want.


----------



## NateBoiWhite

Just gave my daughter a bath! Cozy time!


----------



## RememberWhenItRained

meh... (10 char)


----------



## WildWinds

Hmmm. My hair. Idk what it's doing right now.


----------



## Seeker99

This little guy is always there for me.


----------



## viva

drunkieee


----------



## Stillwater

I've decided to do the Movember 'stache thing and enter a creative picture. This is day 6, pretty sparse.


----------



## viva

dhomuniqe said:


> I'd like to know what this death stare is all about. I mean there's the whole face involved...hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orr....


To be honest, you look pretty harmless in both of those :tongue:


----------



## Devilsapple

dhomuniqe said:


> Ok I added a bit of crazy hair and put my classes on. I tried my darn hardest. When it happens...it happens naturally:crazy:


Ohhh I can see it coming...You're very pretty btw!


----------



## Devilsapple

vivacissimamente said:


> drunkieee


You look good drunk! ha ha, I'm diggin the nose ring vs. the stud btw.


----------



## Darkestblue

dhomuniqe said:


> Ok I added a bit of crazy hair and put my classes on. I tried my darn hardest. When it happens...it happens naturally:crazy:


that just ended up making you even more approachable.:tongue:


----------



## Seeker99




----------



## kexx

Showing off my Beatle look to the chatroom.


----------



## Voici Claire

sure...why not? it won't cause too much harm.

hopefully.


----------



## Calvaire

Voici Claire said:


> sure...why not? it won't cause too much harm.
> 
> hopefully.


You're a simply beautiful girl : )


----------



## acey86

rockin my tansformers shirt..yeh!


----------



## 1987

Ph33r the floral wallpaper.


----------



## honeymilktea

kexx said:


> Showing off my Beatle look to the chatroom.


Hey, Kexx! I love your Beatles hair~ >w< <3


----------



## honeymilktea

Me and Kastor at the moment. 8D Chilling and watching Fantastic Mr. Fox~


----------



## danicx

I look very neutral/sad ..










It's pretty rare that I whip out the webcam.


----------



## Midnight Runner

I am so enthused in this picture. Can't you tell?


----------



## viva

Hiding in the dark.

(So you can't tell I'm wearing pajamas. And also no pants.)


----------



## Seeker99

Weird light


----------



## Private Enemy

Got some make up left on me since the masquerade earlier.


----------



## Voici Claire

Calvaire said:


> You're a simply beautiful girl : )


thank you very much


----------



## Calvaire

Awkward half smile xD


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Voici Claire

MikeAngell said:


>


that looks like fun.

did it cost much for the parts?


----------



## SyndiCat

It was my friends comp. Think he paid around 460,- USD for it.
It was decent enough. 3.4 GHz quad core + 8 GB ram + the mobo.


----------



## ceembee

*commences maniacal laughter*

...What?

You do not see my evil lair? :crazy:


----------



## NateBoiWhite




----------



## Oleas

Showing off my bracelet, showing off my bracelet! I made it myself!!!! : D


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

This one's mildly disturbing/perfect.


----------



## DreamTheater

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> This one's mildly disturbing/perfect.


You totally remind me of Therman from dinner for schmucks when he was doing his mind control stare down with Barry. Good stuff! (awesome beard btw)


----------



## Scientijus




----------



## Liontiger

Sweaty from the gym










Fur trapper hat! =D


----------



## WildWinds

And this is how I am operating the computer tonight...one arm over a giant german shepherd who's head alone covers my stomach


----------



## beth x

well...I am cheating a little....this one is from yesterday...I CBF doing a now shot.


----------



## Scientijus

Danse Macabre said:


> Woop woop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAARGH!!!!


Such a nice mess in your room haha


----------



## MrSmashem

It's actually a bit old, but it'll do. Haven't changed much since.


----------



## viva

White said:


> Sweaty from the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fur trapper hat! =D


I love how your course of action is "I'm hot and sweaty... I think I'll put on a fur trapper hat!" :tongue:

I love your lip piercing!


----------



## Le9acyMuse

I tried to look hungry, but I suck at intentionally making faces... fooood...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## viva

Finals week = ENFP death stare.










Okay, I tried...


----------



## Scientijus

i look so young... hah


----------



## Liontiger

vivacissimamente said:


> I love how your course of action is "I'm hot and sweaty... I think I'll put on a fur trapper hat!" :tongue:
> 
> I love your lip piercing!


Haha, I'm just in love with the thing...but I don't really wear it in public. So I compensate by parading around with it in my room :crazy:

I have mixed feelings about the lip piercing. I got it on an impulse because I was feeling rebellious (damn the consequences!) and I haven't decided whether I really like it or not. It makes me stand out, in both good and bad ways, and it makes me look gayer (stupid femme invisibility -_-). But it's annoying as hell to have in my mouth.

But anyway, thanks! I'm glad you like it


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven

Hi!
It was either this...









Or this... 









CLEARLY I couldn't choose. So, there you go.


----------



## Voici Claire

Liontiger said:


> I have mixed feelings about the lip piercing. I got it on an impulse because I was feeling rebellious (damn the consequences!) and I haven't decided whether I really like it or not. It makes me stand out, in both good and bad ways, and it makes me look gayer (stupid femme invisibility -_-). But it's annoying as hell to have in my mouth.
> 
> But anyway, thanks! I'm glad you like it


don't worry. you're perfectly feminine looking. i like it anyway.


----------



## KTC

This is Babs, a waitress who works at a 1980s throwback diner.
She moonlights as my alter-ego when my hair is piled unevenly atop my head when I'm about to go to bed.


----------



## 1987

I have a habit of rubbing my eyebrows.


----------



## Skum

I love the coif you have going, 1987. 

And I love your hair, Danse Macabre. Totally considering that cut and color myself. 

Here's me looking up at the clock in awe and horror as I realize 
a) it is 3 am
b) I must wake up at 6 am tomorrow for class
c) I have not done the reading for said class.
d) I am not tired at all.









Edit: it is 7 am and I just woke up. Guess I'm not going to class after all XD


----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Seeker99

Take that, chemistry.


----------



## bored_1

VANITY SHOTS ARE THE BEST DON'T YOU AGREE


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Just now* roud:











*Weeks ago, but you'll deal. I like my hoodies.* :happy:


----------



## susurration

bored_1 said:


> VANITY SHOTS ARE THE BEST DON'T YOU AGREE


:blushed:

I would say all self portraits are vanity shots at the end of the day. 










It looks red because I used the red curtain behind me to try and block out the sun.


----------



## Cloud_Nine

Nova said:


> :blushed:
> 
> I would say all self portraits are vanity shots at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks red because I used the red curtain behind me to try and block out the sun.


you have very beautiful features


----------



## Skum

I echo your chem frustration, Seeker99.


----------



## jdmn

Aßbiscuits said:


> OMG! Pink hair ftw!
> 
> if only I wasn't so lazy and cosy in bed I'd brush mine
> 
> I wonder if anyone will figure me out .


You look like Quistis Trepe










As for me, I didn't take it right now (someone else took it), but I'll add it!


----------



## Scientijus

couple minutes ago


----------



## AirMarionette

entropy said:


> Take a picture of yourself right now!











Iz wearin ur shirtz,









and singin musicz?


----------



## viva

About to go take my music final.










This is the face of a woman in fear.


----------



## Darkestblue

vivacissimamente said:


> About to go take my music final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the face of a woman in fear.


:blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:


----------



## Naomi

bottes said:


>


You are gorgeous. And have the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## absent air

Absent Air says ''hi''


----------



## fire469

How do I post a picture!?!?! :crazy: AAHAHAHAHA! My blondeness is taking over! :crazy:


----------



## TheWaffle

Code:


[img]insert link to picture[/img]


----------



## Scientijus

snail said:


> Not looking my best, for sure. I haven't left the house in quite a while, so my hair isn't brushed. My eye is bugging me because of a mild headache. My left ear still hasn't gotten completely better. I'm not sad or anything. I'm just in a little physical pain, which is meaningless.


What did you said?


----------



## snail

I bathed and put on a dress, but my eye's still fucked up. That's why I put on the sunglasses.


----------



## valentine

Success. Though if this is success I'd hate to see failure. The raccoons are claiming me as their own










The cost:


----------



## absent air

@ valentine


starbucks coffee +10 points


----------



## Choptop

NNNNNAR-GLLLE! Daily morning zombie brain craving time.


----------



## The Exception




----------



## viva

First real day of winter break with no school _or_ work... I actually have time to do my hair properly and dress myself presentably! :shocked:


----------



## EvanR




----------



## Galaris

Just woke up


(..facebook for taking pictures from your webcam ftw)


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Brunette win. 'Least I think you're brunette.


----------



## Galaris

Le9acyMuse said:


> Brunette win. 'Least I think you're brunette.


Yes I am:blushed: Thank youroud:


----------



## themartyparade

Okay it's 5am and I'm bored so I decided to have a little photoshoot with myself. My room is very dark which is why I'm holding a lamp and my webcam is really shitty so shitty pictures it is! :wink:


----------



## SassyPJs24

This was last night...Christmas Eve and also my 21st birthday  I took it on photobooth right before going out to dinner with the family. I definitely need to make up for the lack of friends and excitement on my bday later on.


----------



## Calvaire

It's 3:35AM mom woke me up.

That's right guys this is what you;d get to witness if you dated me Ohh yeah bby :wink:
Did I mention I was single? haha
I have a feeling after always posting the worst pictures of myself on here no one could ever be interested
in me lol:tongue:


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## refugee

SuperDevastation said:


>


rad shirt bro


----------



## viva

TheWaffle said:


>


Only you would post a pic of yourself that is color-coordinated with your avatar and signature. :tongue: I LOVE IT.


----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## Seeker99

This picture is truly horrible...


----------



## Oleas

TheWaffle said:


>


Oh my, you're asian!! Awesome. And you're very pretty too.


----------



## Ectoplasm

This is one of me I just took, I look bloody awful! I'm not actually moody today that's actually my normal face expression.


----------



## Pyroscope

Ectoplasm said:


> This is one of me I just took, I look bloody awful! I'm not actually moody today that's actually my normal face expression.


...I'm not going to agree because I don't want you to give the starfighters orders to take me down... :crying:


----------



## Ectoplasm

Pyroscope said:


> ...I'm not going to agree because I don't want you to give the starfighters orders to take me down... :crying:


As its you I'll let you live....for now.


----------



## willhite2

I need to go get a photobucket account.. just for PerC. 

ok! .... here:


----------



## Galaris

Me as usually









Me when NO FUCKING ONE is around

Didn't sleep at night, so I've been like..., nah, not so many hours awake because I woke up at 5 pm... (i was sick, wasn't because of my lazy nature this time D: ), anyway, didn't sleep xD


----------



## Third Engine




----------



## entropy

No more chocolate for you!


----------



## pmj85

Needing a haircut!


----------



## Liontiger

Leaving my hair natural for once. I had forgotten what it looked like.










Can I just say: webcams make your skin look all even and pretty! :laughing:


----------



## Fanille

Liontiger said:


> Leaving my hair natural for once. I had forgotten what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say: webcams make your skin look all even and pretty! :laughing:


Out of curiosity, what do you normally do to your hair? Personally I think either look is good on you, but I do think it's interesting that you had forgotten what it looked like.

Anywho, here's me fooling around with my webcam and iPhone cam at the same time! :crazy:


----------



## Liontiger

MannyP said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you normally do to your hair? Personally I think either look is good on you, but I do think it's interesting that you had forgotten what it looked like.


I just pull it up into a messy ponytail. If it's down, it's either straightened or (occasionally) slathered with gel to make the curls more defined (and unfortunately, freakishly shiny). My hair's gotten longer, making it harder to straighten because I have so much of it. So it's kind of in limbo right now, doing...whatever.


----------



## Valdyr

I figured it was about time I got my own bathroom mirror picture. I'm severely lacking in internet cliches.

I also need a haircut.


----------



## Disfigurine

I don't even know, I'm boring today.


----------



## PseudoSenator

I look presentable ^^


----------



## pretty.Odd

Valdyr said:


> I figured it was about time I got my own bathroom mirror picture. I'm severely lacking in internet cliches.
> 
> I also need a haircut.


You look very calculating :happy:


----------



## jdmn




----------



## Monte

Valdyr said:


> I figured it was about time I got my own bathroom mirror picture. I'm severely lacking in internet cliches.
> 
> I also need a haircut.


WOW.

Soon as I saw your pic I said "I bet he's an INTJ", continued scrolling... but then I had to know, and turns out you are.


----------



## Monte




----------



## snail




----------



## snail




----------



## Cephalonimbus

snail said:


>


----------



## Calvaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## viva

I'm so pretty hehehe


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

vivacissimamente said:


> I'm so pretty hehehe


I'm liking the straight hair


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I have realized that I don't think I was smiling in any of the other pictures I've posted, so here's a little photo shoot with a good variety of smiles (and my kitteh decided to jump in for added cuteness!)

And it bugs me how everyone adds little disclaimers to all of their pictures they post, but I understand now as I feel obligated to add one of my own! My teeth are not as dark (yellow) as they appear in the pictures, honest. (I mean c'mon, I've been brushing since 10th grade for pete's sake! And flossing too, that's equally important)


----------



## Harley

Thrifty Walrus said:


> ....


For some reason I thought you'd be chubbier. The "Walrus" in your username misled me.


----------



## fairytales

:shocked: Please can I have your cat?.. so cute!


----------



## TheWaffle

@Thrifty Walrus

So...this is not you after all?










/utter disappointment


----------



## Deja Vu

Liontiger said:


> Leaving my hair natural for once. I had forgotten what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say: webcams make your skin look all even and pretty! :laughing:


Real photogentic.


----------



## Ormazd

Who's that cool guy? Oh wait, that's me. 





















I've been told I'm photogenic, I beg to differ.










Epiphany?


----------



## Everlea

Ormazd said:


> I've been told I'm photogenic, I beg to differ.


: ) I like this one. Very photogenic.


----------



## NateBoiWhite




----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## SassyPJs24

FISH









PIRATE









AVERAGE


----------



## NateBoiWhite

^Fish on point...Pirate I can even hear you saying arrrggg!!!...Nada average about you, your beautiful


----------



## Galaris

____________


----------



## NateBoiWhite

SuperDevastation said:


>


you listening to a sad song? lol cheer up brethren! wish I had the patience to grow my hair out that long once in my life!


----------



## Socrates

@Galaris

You look simply _amazing_. Of course, you already know I think this. Still, 'tis worth saying. 

mrau <3 :blushed:


----------



## SuperDevastation

NateBoiWhite said:


> you listening to a sad song? lol cheer up brethren! wish I had the patience to grow my hair out that long once in my life!


Actually I'm not sad and the headphones I'm wearing are plugged into the laptop.


----------



## Private Enemy




----------



## Galaris




----------



## dalsgaard

View attachment 1838

.............


----------



## Seeker99

....... I'm hot.


----------



## star_girl

I look a bit stunned to be taken a picture of myself! 0.0 Ha! 
Maybe i should of smiled!roud:


----------



## SyndiCat

Choptop said:


> NNNNNAR-GLLLE! Daily morning zombie brain craving time.


you have hereby completely ruined all intj type 5 stereotypes.


----------



## Vaka

Galaris said:


>


Wow...Your hair is just like mine, just a different style.


----------



## viva

Paranoid Android said:


> Wow...Your hair is just like mine, just a different style.


Me toooo! Haha, wavy hair ftw :happy:


----------



## Vaka

vivacissimamente said:


> Me toooo! Haha, wavy hair ftw :happy:


I used to hate it, haha. Anyway her hair reminds me of mine because of the color and because of the specific way some of her hair curls while the rest of it is wavy.


----------



## Disfigurine

Being a twat 















































/Done being a twat


----------



## Liontiger




----------



## viva

Done with class and being a hermit in my living room on a rainy day with a cup of tea. I am insanely happy.


----------



## Shaun of Leeds

And here is my lot, albeit on a terrible camera and in a badly lit room.











Tiredness makes me crazeeeee


----------



## Vaka

I'm most likely gonna want to delete this later, but here's a picture of me...right now.


----------



## Digger Blue

Wow! You look just like Sally Fields (back about 40 years ago!!!), but the glasses are different, and of course there is the issue of the web cam and the lack of adequate lighting. Well, really, you don't look much like Sally Fields at all. Seriously, however, you look a lot like a hot gal by the name of Paranoid Android. Wonder why her parents would name her that?! Oh well. 
Nonsense by Digger Blue

PS Nice face!


----------



## clear moon

Paranoid Android said:


> I'm most likely gonna want to delete this later, but here's a picture of me...right now.


You appear to be scrutinizing yourself through webcam :tongue: You're very pretty.


----------



## snail




----------



## Private Enemy




----------



## snail

I just made a new skirt.


----------



## TreeBob

Liontiger said:


>


@Liontiger!!!!! You're a Bruins fan??????


----------



## Liontiger

TreeBob said:


> @_Liontiger_!!!!! You're a Bruins fan??????


That's my roommate's side of the room. Sorry to disappoint! I do watch the games, though. I seriously think our TV is incapable of showing anything but sports :laughing:


----------



## Socrates

This is what I look like after a night of sleeping and waking up with the inability to shower due to not being at my own place of dwelling. Pretty, yes? :tongue:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Socrates said:


> This is what I look like after a night of sleeping and waking up with the inability to shower due to not being at my own place of dwelling. Pretty, yes? :tongue:


HA! It would just be place, _or_ dwelling, since there is no reason to use both; I have now grammar nazi'd an INTP!! And they said it couldn't be done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Socrates

Taylor Swift said:


> HA! It would just be place, _or_ dwelling, since there is no reason to use both; I have now grammar nazi'd an INTP!! And they said it couldn't be done!!!!!!!!!


Oh how you will relish the day when you catch me saying _unpossible_ or _dealwithable_. :wink:


----------



## TreeBob

Liontiger said:


> That's my roommate's side of the room. Sorry to disappoint! I do watch the games, though. I seriously think our TV is incapable of showing anything but sports :laughing:


Well your roommate is one cool cat!


----------



## Stephen




----------



## Galaris




----------



## Socrates

Not exactly right now, but a few minutes ago... just after getting out of bed.










Yes, that's an _I'm hurting_ face.


----------



## TheLightningKid

Why yes, I do chill in my bathroom and make inappropriate shooter fingers.


----------



## Digger Blue

TheLightningKid:
There's always somebody who wants to pass the time playing with electricity! :shocked:
Digger Blue


----------



## clear moon

this is my procrastination method of choice...


----------



## Vaka

bottes said:


> this is my procrastination method of choice...


Very pretty, bottes :happy:


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Silly picture lol


----------



## Slider




----------



## Teigue

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy:crazy:


----------



## snail

I was given a brown velvety skirt by someone who said, "I saw this, and I just had to get it for you because it is so very you." Well, she was partly right. The texture was me, but the style wasn't twirly. I fixed it by adding triangular pieces of gold tablecloth. Now it is very me. :-D

This is a picture in which I am twirling and dancing around in the skirt, because it is so comfortable.


----------



## Woody

Choptop said:


> NNNNNAR-GLLLE! Daily morning zombie brain craving time.


Amazing photo :crazy: I wanna see it right after I wake up in the morning


----------



## Gatts

Taken a bit earlier today as well...


----------



## Vaka

You two just broke the rule. Shame on you. 
Shame on you both.


----------



## viva

Guess who's sitting next to me?!!?!? 










This weird guy. @avalanche183. He is weird.


----------



## angularvelocity

Dont be fooled, we hate each other.










THIS IS MY 1000TH POST AND I SAVED IT CAUSE IM WITH @vivacissimamente!

AHSHDAHSDHASDASDAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHDSHDSLDAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAA

I AM A ROBOT AND WE ARE COOOLOOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ceembee

Sup.


----------



## MrSmashem

Just took it.










A few weeks ago after I had just woken up.










Yup...I'm bored.


----------



## Immemorial

vivacissimamente said:


> Guess who's sitting next to me?!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weird guy. @avalanche183. He is weird.


I don't believe you; I think it's Batman.


----------



## thedeepestblue

Myself just now, 27 hours since I last slept (I think? :crazy so I'm a little tired looking. Note the piano, books and completely blank walls that make up my sanctuary. [It isn't _really_ that dingy, I just have a crappy webcam]


----------



## Calvaire




----------



## AlexOrgasmic

Not a great picture, since my hair is still wet, I was playing with a random clothespin and clipped it to my hair for no reason, my webcam sucks, and I'm in my pajamas, but c'est la vie.


----------



## songofcalamity

Okay, this is one of those days, where I am clothed in a girly frilly skirts. I blame the flu/sore throat/cough and my restlessness at the minimal amount of game play and games that was present during football training today.  Oh pls bear with my uncombed hair, I see no combs around me.


























ANd I let you in on a secret: I am wearing only one contact now! Because I am an utter klutz and the other contact refused to obey and it fell off and I only came to know of his disobedience after like XX hours.


----------



## bloozie




----------



## WishingOnAStar

Taken a minute ago  ii was gonna hide my face under my roll neck


----------



## LittleHawk

And I even brushed my hair...


----------



## MrSmashem

Posted these in a separate thread, but I figured they'd fit in here too. Took them a few minutes ago.



















Couldn't find anywhere else to get a full body shot, so I just used the sliding glass door to my kitchen.


----------



## Crystall

I just wanted to subscribe to this thread. roud:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> I just wanted to subscribe to this thread. roud:


Because you're beautiful! I love you!!!


----------



## Crystall

@pinkrasputin awwh right back at ya. :blushed:


----------



## Ćerulean

Crystall said:


> I just wanted to subscribe to this thread. roud:


Oh, so that's why I am attracted to most if not all ENFPs regardless if I've never had any interaction with them? QOOt. :wink:

Don't come to Atlanta with your boyfriend and beat me up. Thanks. I am a peacemaker yet intj. funny how life works, huh?


----------



## Devilsapple

Me working in my office, I hate end of year!


----------



## snail

I just made myself a new hat, in my usual favorite style. It's rainbow on one side, and only my favorite colors on the other.


----------



## Skum

@Devilsapple, I'm loving the hair! :happy:
And your Victorian outfits pages back were awesome as well (don't know if I've said this already). Where do you get all of the stuff?

I made a Nicolas Cage pendant.
His nose looks weird in this picture but he's really pretty good. 
....Ok, In truth he looks more like G.W. Bush :tongue:


----------



## Devilsapple

Skum said:


> @_Devilsapple_, I'm loving the hair! :happy:
> And your Victorian outfits pages back were awesome as well (don't know if I've said this already). Where do you get all of the stuff?
> 
> I made a Nicolas Cage pendant.
> His nose looks weird in this picture but he's really pretty good.
> ....Ok, In truth he looks more like G.W. Bush :tongue:


Thanks! I actually get most of my clothes from goodwill and I make my own accessories and jewelry. Sometimes I make my own hair too, like sythetic dreadlocks.

It looks like Bush with a longer face.


----------



## error

I was running low on fuel and money so I was kicking around a McDonald's parking lot, pan handling, playing guitar and trying to make enough money so that travel wasn't so tight. A truck from the Department of Transportation parked next to the car, I found my lack of transportation made this ironic. So I took a picture.

Also panhandling saved the day, and I was back to my gypsy ways.


----------



## Devilsapple

Harley said:


> Oh school, you're so boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loiter in coffee shops instead.



WOW you...are....gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Scruffy

Ok, so. This is me in my bed, but I don't really sleep on bed; I sleep on a fainting couch from the 1960's that is stuffed with horsehair.


----------



## viva

This is what I look like at 1:01AM, cracked out on caffeine, in my pajamas, writing a paper I don't want to be writing, bored and alone in my apartment.










Make a mental note, because you will not be seeing _this_ Viva ever again.


----------



## MrSmashem

Dammit...who has another quarter?









Edit: By the way viva, I'm right there with ya...drank an Amp about an hour ago. Probably wasn't the best idea, seeing I have stuff to do in the morning...


----------



## Crystall

xReBoRN7 said:


> Dammit...who has another quarter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: By the way viva, I'm right there with ya...drank an Amp about an hour ago. Probably wasn't the best idea, seeing I have stuff to do in the morning...


What? Marriage is the win! :laughing:


----------



## MrSmashem

Crystall said:


> What? Marriage is the win! :laughing:


Notice the female is the one smiling...XD


----------



## Harley

MikeAngell said:


> apathy struck my veins so i haven't cut my hair in a while.
> i'll probably remove this pic in a week or two anyway.


Can I just say, you have the most awesome cheekbones that I have ever seen. Super jealous.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence




----------



## clear moon

I was lurking on facebook and noticed some common themes in the profile pictures of teenage girls...

a duck face(?)








~All da boiz want sum of dis~

Teenage drinking is sooo hardcore! Kissing this bottle of liquor my mom bought will make me look really edgy








Sriracha hot sauce has the same effect as Smirnoff, really...

my favourite








Help! I'm stuck in the bathroom and I can't get out!

I don't know why they think these are cool but it's kind of funny...


----------



## viva

sleepy and studying... the story of my life recently.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

MikeAngell said:


> apathy struck my veins so i haven't cut my hair in a while.
> i'll probably remove this pic in a week or two anyway.


You look so much like Jeff Buckley it's not even funny.... except you're thinner than even him


----------



## SyndiCat

Thrifty Walrus said:


> You look so much like Jeff Buckley it's not even funny.... except you're thinner than even him


resurrection hub was nearby.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

MikeAngell said:


> resurrection hub was nearby.


Seriously though.... I mean c'mon!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Seriously though.... I mean c'mon!


I wonder if mike actually gets sick of that comparison >___< I know I would. 
..well maybe not the first 584,795,874 times. But I could see 
myself rolling my eyes after that.

For the record mike I think you look like Mikeangell.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

and with a shroud


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I wonder if mike actually gets sick of that comparison >___< I know I would.
> ..well maybe not the first 584,795,874 times. But I could see
> myself rolling my eyes after that.
> 
> For the record mike I think you look like Mikeangell.


Lol, I think I myself have even made that comparison already a while ago when he posted pictures before XDDD

Oh well, their both sexy, except Buckley is now just a corpse sooooo, Mike -1 Jeff - 0?


----------



## nameno1had

vivacissimamente said:


> Done with class and being a hermit in my living room on a rainy day with a cup of tea. I am insanely happy.


Thanks for sharing that, it was one of the best things I've seen all day.You know, the way you smile when you are happy.

:happy:


----------



## nameno1had

Liontiger said:


> Leaving my hair natural for once. I had forgotten what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say: webcams make your skin look all even and pretty! :laughing:


I think you give the web cam too much credit. I think you should let your hair be natural more. Need I say more?


----------



## MrSmashem

About to pass out.


----------



## Oleas

Yes, my skin is naturally green.


----------



## Azura Nova

Me refusing to go to bed till I reach 1000 posts:


----------



## Fizz

skycloud86 said:


> Here's me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the bottle of Irish cider I'm currently drinking, with a cameo by PersonalityCafe -


YOU ARE A REAL PERSON! I mean, with all the posts you've done, I almost thought you could have been a robot.


----------



## pmj85

ENFPs - srs bsns


----------



## interconnectedness

Here goes:










One day I'll learn to straighten my hair properly or just embrace the curls.


----------



## pmj85

Ha - loving the Oleas cameo


----------



## Crystall

interconnectedness said:


> Here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I'll learn to straighten my hair properly or just embrace the curls.


Daww! Embrace the curls, they're super cute. roud:


----------



## Aßbiscuits




----------



## Awakening

Oh, hey guys.


----------



## MonieJ

interconnectedness said:


> Here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I'll learn to straighten my hair properly or just embrace the curls.


Embrace the curls!!!! Nothin wrong with em 

although that makes me a hypocrite seein as how I just straightened my hair:mellow:
but as the sayin goes do as I say not as I do hehe :tongue::wink:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I shaved and cut my hair. This is a rare sight.


----------



## tooboku

I just killed half an hour looking through this thread. That is half an hour I could have spent writing an essay.
Many of you will have received thanks. Consider those anti-thanks. Now I am also reconsidering spending my tax return on an x120e... Seems like a bad idea now that I have discovered this thread...


----------



## Fizz

Aßbiscuits said:


>


Ooh damn girl, you're sexy.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

tooboku said:


> I just killed half an hour looking through this thread. That is half an hour I could have spent writing an essay.
> Many of you will have received thanks. Consider those anti-thanks. Now I am also reconsidering spending my tax return on an x120e... Seems like a bad idea now that I have discovered this thread...


Think of it as research for the average face experiment.


----------



## sonicdrink

that is definitely a P room behind me....


----------



## Calvaire




----------



## Anamorphique

You caught me on the 'I can't be bothered to do the laundry so I'll wear any old rubbish' day.


----------



## Drewbie

I'm in pain and feel like I may pass out.


----------



## Drewbie

@Calvaire you are super gorgeous! :shocked:


----------



## Philosophicles

Gimme a break... it's 3 in the morning! haha


----------



## bloomedmoon

I'm a happy person.

What's that you say? yeah, I bought my feeling from some vending machine~oooOoooh.


----------



## bloomedmoon

What's that you say!!??
EVIL MUTANT RABBITS FROM OUTERSPACE!!!?!?!??
NoooOOOOOOOOO not again.








I'm a vampire.








I'm not sure which facial expression this represents.








Okay, I kind of suck.
as you can see one of my pass times is trying to contort my face as much as I possibly can.


----------



## Drewbie

@Calvaire You have really gorgeous big eyes. O.O


----------



## viva

Calvaire said:


> Whaat a straight on picture?
> yeah I look horrible
> : /


Calvaire, even if you don't believe it-- you are a very pretty girl.


----------



## fairytales

Question; Can Non-Members read threads/see pics?


----------



## chaeriean

^ this is the face i often wear while arguing on pc. secretly, i am mostly amused. i must have some inner entp or something. ^_^










^ that is my normal happy face. despite being happy, i still kind of look like i have bodies in my closet. i need to work on looking happy. and yes, the only thing i have in my room is a couch and a chair. i am not a judger or anything. no things! things become too many things!


----------



## snail

I just finished my patchwork bonnet. I wish I could bring bonnets back in style, because I like them.


----------



## raymond

From earlier todayyy


----------



## Crystall

Binge Thinker said:


> Because only true nerds stay online in bed.​


I'm always in bed with my laptop. :crazy: (I'm so close to 1 000 posts I've apparently stopped caring if they are useful anymore)


----------



## Tony Stewart




----------



## NateBoiWhite




----------



## Crystall

Tony Stewart said:


>


I love your expression. :crazy:


----------



## fairytales

Wet hair! although it looks greasy.


----------



## tooboku

@Crystall, this thread is awesome.


----------



## kindaconfused

@ crystall 
I want to see one with a piece of white tape wrapped around the part of your glasses that goes over your nose!


----------



## Tony Stewart

Crystall said:


>


I like this pic. You look younger and wilder than the pic you used for your avatar!


----------



## Crystall

Tony Stewart said:


> I like this pic. You look younger and wilder than the pic you used for your avatar!


I like to look older and wiser when I'm posting. :wink:


----------



## Drewbie

Okay, now going to go dry my hair... and make myself blue.


----------



## Tiramesu

Should i go platinum blond or stay my color?


----------



## MonieJ

@Tiramesu I like ur hair color ^ ^


----------



## Nostalgic

jack london said:


> This is my favorite


You know, I don't think that's you 
Pics or else!


----------



## Drewbie

And now I am blue.











Edit: and another because I brushed my hair.


----------



## jack london

You have very pretty eyes and the blue is the same color as my favorite starbucks girl so two thumbs up.


----------



## Drewbie

Yay! roud:


----------



## Scruffy

Pink shirts and late nights.


----------



## bloozie




----------



## tooboku

That's almost worthy of the death stare thread.


----------



## White River

tooboku said:


> At school doing an all nighter...
> Also playing with my new X120e
> View attachment 12890


Your school is an abandoned warehouse? :tongue:


----------



## tooboku

Blue Ocean said:


> Your school is an abandoned warehouse? :tongue:


Might as well be. That's where the mob usually keeps people they've kidnapped and are torturing for information, right?


----------



## renna

Just now. Sitting at my desk at work - Blah









This is how I feel at work! Just shoot me :-D


----------



## tooboku

62 hours after first stepping on school property and we're done. 









1 capstone project plan proposal, 2 8 page essays for electives, 1 50 page technical paper on random number sequence analysis, 2 large packs of cigarettes, and 18 large coffees later ad we survive until the weekend.

I go home now and rest my sorry ass.


----------



## IThinkTooMuch

I don't mind smiling, just not for cameras.


----------



## viva

Just having a normal, ordinary skype session


----------



## Immemorial

tooboku said:


> 62 hours after first stepping on school property and we're done.
> 
> View attachment 13045
> 
> 
> 1 capstone project plan proposal, 2 8 page essays for electives, 1 50 page technical paper on random number sequence analysis, 2 large packs of cigarettes, and 18 large coffees later ad we survive until the weekend.
> 
> I go home now and rest my sorry ass.


Wow, you look SO FUCKING HAPPY.


----------



## Crystall

fairytales said:


> After seven hours of dissertation..forgive me the webcam boredom


You look like you belong in a fairy tale. roud:


----------



## Ylajali

saturday afternoon. skål!


----------



## fairytales

> You look like you belong in a fairy tale.


Wish I was..


----------



## jack london

Great cat...


----------



## TJSeabury

I'm a dog in a tree!


----------



## littlefleurs




----------



## justcritic

Gosh, this is great. So many pictures to fap of...urr, I mean, such happy looking people 8D


----------



## Razvan

fairytales said:


> Wish I was..


And why exactly do you think you are not? :happy: We all live our own fairy tale, fighting our own "demons", rescuing princesses from loneliness and stealing kisses from them (well, you steal from charming princes), riding on noble (underground) steeds, going to old pubs with friends, to plan our next adventures or respond when being challenged to singing contests (after drinking a lot of ale), exploring new unknown frontiers in our back yards and so on... It's all a matter of perception, you can make an adventure, a fairytale even from drinking tea and eating biscuits. :laughing:


----------



## fairytales

> And why exactly do you think you are not? We all live our own fairy tale, fighting our own "demons", rescuing princesses from loneliness and stealing kisses from them (well, you steal from charming princes), riding on noble (underground) steeds, going to old pubs with friends, to plan our next adventures or respond when being challenged to singing contests (after drinking a lot of ale), exploring new unknown frontiers in our back yards and so on... It's all a matter of perception, you can make an adventure, a fairytale even from drinking tea and eating biscuits.


Because I have a 10,000 word thesis to write.. 3 2500 word essays and 2 exams to revise for 
No.. yeah.. I do appreciate your point though.. and its true. To quote Hans Christian Anderson "Life itself is the most wonderful fairytale of all"


----------



## Scruffy

You mean to tell me that fairytales aren't real?!


----------



## MissxRae

About to go to sleep soon for work tomorrow blah...and yes that IS a Carebear pillowcase


----------



## TaylorP

Saw this thread so took a snap shot well doing AutoCAD work.


----------



## Alaya

Trying out my new webcam.



It worksroud:


----------



## viva

I CLEANED MY ROOM! Look at the floor! You can _see_ it!!! My thumbs look deformed!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

vivacissimamente said:


> I CLEANED MY ROOM! Look at the floor! You can _see_ it!!! My thumbs look deformed!


That's only because it looks like everything is swept under your bed Lol. Opps, me bad, but i can see it.


----------



## angularvelocity

MuChApArAdOx said:


> That's only because it looks like everything is swept under your bed Lol. Opps, me bad, but i can see it.



Sorry Mom....

*pulls out ruler, hands it to mucha and gets wrists slapped*


----------



## classicalmaiden

Hello, gang!  Pleasure to be here. ^.^


----------



## Halcy0n

Granted, this was taken in bright light, but I did just take it!


----------



## Stephen




----------



## 3053

The replies/views ratio is hilarious.

Anyway, hotties galore!


----------



## Fizz

Stephen said:


>


Do you always hold Sox like that when you're on PerC? I like the idea of it, the execution of it might make Sox uncomfortable.


----------



## Stephen

Fizz said:


> Do you always hold Sox like that when you're on PerC? I like the idea of it, the execution of it might make Sox uncomfortable.


He's just perched up on my arm, standing on my lap. He's not confined, I just hold him that way to face the camera. :happy:


----------



## Fizz

Stephen said:


> He's just perched up on my arm, standing on my lap. He's not confined, I just hold him that way to face the camera. :happy:


Sox: "All right Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my _close-up_."



Pssst, don't tell him Cecil B. DeMille has been dead for over 50 years. 
[Young folks: If you didn't get the joke, rent Sunset Boulevard (1950). Oh no, a movie made before your parents were born?!]


----------



## Stephen

Fizz said:


> Sox: "All right Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my _close-up_."
> 
> Pssst, don't tell him Cecil B. DeMille has been dead for over 50 years.
> [Young folks: If you didn't get the joke, rent Sunset Boulevard (1950). Oh no, a movie made before your parents were born?!]


I got the reference! Great movie! Except that the dude is narrating and dead. One of the oddest things in film since everyone magically knew about the "rosebud" comment in Citizen Kane when nobody was in the room...

This is pretty badly derailed. Another pic, then.










Rerailed, and _totally_ METAL.


----------



## freyaliesel

o/


----------



## Kr3m1in

boobz.and Eeerie.and boobz.

I mean:nice eyeshadow there;P


----------



## Eerie

Kr3m1in said:


> boobz.and Eeerie.and boobz.
> 
> I mean:nice eyeshadow there;P


I actually edited that post in exchange for a pic with less cleavage than the original pic I posted ;P


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Eerie how enfp of you...you guys don't have an internal cleavage-meter, in my experience..lolz;P
it's a cute picture, sweetheart , I am just being..well, me


----------



## Kr3m1in

420 aye..


----------



## Skum

Thrifty Walrus said:


>


Those are some classy ass chops. Double like.










Gear earrings _and_ gear necklace? My GOD I'm tacky!

@Kr3m1in, this pretty much confirms that your avatar totally fits you  I like your hair.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Skum.. no shit...i didn't even notice how similar...damn!

thank you, hair is doing it's own thing at all times..;P

and you're not tacky, I like your style.I've seen you pics around, they're pretty up there in my book


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Skum said:


> Those are some classy ass chops. Double like.


Why thank you, I like the sexy sailor thing you've got goin' on there. At least that's what it looks like to me, or maybe just a miscellaneous french woman....?


----------



## Fanille

Since I haven't posted a pic of myself in a while here . . .










:laughing:


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

I know, I know.
I need to iron my shirts more.


----------



## viva

Just chillin' wif my new friend. He says hi.


----------



## Stephen

Eerie said:


> Awww yeah, I heart rock candy. Even if it does make my lips purpley.


Looks like you missed your mouth and hit yourself in the eye then!


----------



## Kr3m1in

Stephen said:


> Looks like you missed your mouth and hit yourself in the eye then!


rude.don't rude to eerie, i will CUT you.


----------



## Stephen

Kr3m1in said:


> rude.don't rude to eerie, i will CUT you.


I wouldn't dream of being rude to @Eerie. Have you misunderstood a playful comment about her eyeshadow being the same color as her candy?


----------



## Kr3m1in

Stephen said:


> I wouldn't dream of being rude to @Eerie. Have you misunderstood a playful comment about her eyeshadow being the same color as her candy?


no, just drunk;P


----------



## Kr3m1in

her candeeey ?!*gasps*


----------



## MonieJ

Kr3m1in said:


> rude.don't rude to eerie, i will CUT you.


Lol XD aww now that's love


----------



## clear moon




----------



## Eerie

Kr3m1in said:


> rude.don't rude to eerie, i will CUT you.


I feel the love! <3


----------



## Kr3m1in

Eerie said:


> I feel the love! <3


pfff...I got drunk at the bar inside the launching facility...rockets and gin mix well, apparently..

so yeah, then much love followed;P


----------



## Kr3m1in

@bottes you gots pretty hands.


----------



## Awakening

*YAWWWWWNNNNNN*

(genuine Verne yawn)


----------



## Nulla01

RyRyMini said:


> I'm kind of a mess today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, I always look like this. xD


I could just die for you kid..


----------



## RyRyMini

Paphorial said:


> I could just die for you kid..


 Ah, I'm blushing! Let's be friends.


----------



## freyaliesel

@Eerie

you have really pretty eyes


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Eerie and um..the _ other _ eyez, too;P


----------



## xezene




----------



## TheStalker

As sexy as never!


----------



## TheWaffle

Thrifty Walrus said:


> .....you tryin' to start a turf war!?


----------



## Kr3m1in

@xezene that's quite the happy face indeed


----------



## Scruffy

@renna

Oh really, I usually get Charlie Sheen.


----------



## renna

Drinking coffee from my FAVORITE "Mrs" cup. My husband doesn't like to drink coffee, so I have to use the "Mr." cup from time to time so it doesn't feel left out of the marriage ;-D


----------



## Macrosapien

New camera (not really new, but new for me).


----------



## Nickel

Scruffy said:


> @renna
> 
> Oh really, I usually get Charlie Sheen.


I saw David Tennant.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Paragon_X

Just woke up and finished a 5000 word project from last night.... awesome morning :frustrating:


----------



## Galaris

Blueblueblue *-* Now I'm an alien ^w^


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## TheWaffle

Hi, I'd like to get to know you.


----------



## Scruffy

Know, hi you like get @TheWaffle


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe

TheWaffle said:


> Hi, I'd like to get to know you.


Has anyone seen TheWaffle? Anyone?

Oh? Nevermind. There she is!


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe

renna said:


> Drinking coffee from my FAVORITE "Mrs" cup. My husband doesn't like to drink coffee, so I have to use the "Mr." cup from time to time so it doesn't feel left out of the marriage ;-D


Your husband is a damn lucky man!

I hope he knows it!


----------



## TheWaffle

Scruffy said:


> Know, hi you like get @_TheWaffle_












I think I just made a friend.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

TheWaffle said:


> Hi, I'd like to get to know you.


That's the one face that anyone can make that makes me instantly attracted to them....so....... how ya doin'?


----------



## Scruffy

TheWaffle said:


> I think I just made a friend.












I think I just lost a few friends. -5 +1!


----------



## TheWaffle

Thrifty Walrus said:


> That's the one face that anyone can make that makes me instantly attracted to them....so....... how ya doin'?












Oh, you're not too bad yourself.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

TheWaffle said:


> Oh, you're not too bad yourself.


At first glance it may seem blurry, but really I'm just glowing.


----------



## TheWaffle

Scruffy said:


> I think I just lost a few friends. -5 +1!


 You still got me though!












Thrifty Walrus said:


> At first glance it may seem blurry, but really I'm just glowing.


Aww, how cute is that...


----------



## The King Of Dreams

NeonBomb said:


> You like my room


You're very pretty. You should smile. It probably lights up a room


----------



## bigtex1989

After a long day doing research! :crazy:


----------



## xezene

NeonBomb said:


> You like my room












same eyes omgfljkblsjdf?? :laughing:


----------



## somewhere else

If you insist. I've been packing all day, so I'm tiiiired.


----------



## Scruffy

Man, I can't believe how late it is, I just have all of this ENERGY.










What the hell was that noise!?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Bad quality. Sorry.


----------



## StandingTiger

ENFP-ENTP romance. Look what I just made him do with me. He's the best.


----------



## xezene




----------



## Zinette

I've got sunburn today :/


----------



## viva

Getting ready to leave for the airport!!! I've been up since 3am (you can probably tell from the droopy left eye...) SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


----------



## alyssa_

Scruffy said:


> Man, I can't believe how late it is, I just have all of this ENERGY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was that noise!?


You look a bit like David Tennant. And I'm almost sure you've probably been told that before, hahaha.


----------



## nádej

If it seems dark, it's because I'm sitting in the dark. If my eyes seem weird, it's also because I'm sitting in the dark...


----------



## Scruffy

@_glarbinator_ 

Actually,the David Tennant has been a more recent comparison (but yeah, I've gotten it a few times recently). I usually get Charlie Sheen.


----------



## MonieJ

bigtex1989 said:


> View attachment 15434
> 
> 
> After a long day doing research! :crazy:


Lol Tex I just love what you've done with ur hair :wink:


----------



## TaylorP

vivacissimamente said:


> Getting ready to leave for the airport!!! I've been up since 3am (you can probably tell from the droopy left eye...) SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


Nice Smile


----------



## imaginelovecreate

*Blah*

Boyfriend and I doing work on our computers (aka me procrastinating, he's an ESTP), and him not wanting a photo 

The weird smile is me trying not to laugh but failing.


----------



## MrSmashem

vivacissimamente said:


> Getting ready to leave for the airport!!! I've been up since 3am (you can probably tell from the droopy left eye...) SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


@vivacissimamente You remind me a lot of Britt Nicole(Christian music artist).


----------



## 3053

I want to see more hottie pics. POST, people,_ POST_!


----------



## imaginelovecreate

NeonBomb said:


> I want to see more hottie pics. POST, people,_ POST_!


Anyone else see the humour in this post with the mood being "horny"?


----------



## imaginelovecreate

vivacissimamente said:


> Getting ready to leave for the airport!!! I've been up since 3am (you can probably tell from the droopy left eye...) SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK


pretty!!


----------



## Paeter




----------



## HarpFluffy

Does anyone else browse through the photo threads, guessing people’s personality types based on their photos?










I'll give you a hint: The type completely opposite my own is the second most common type for women. (Source: MyPersonality.info)


----------



## 1987

Me going "AUUGGHHH I HAVE AN EXAM!!111one"


----------



## Vaan

Do i get points for trying to smile? Also i had to up the contrast and white balance because i was using my phone ^^'


----------



## Moss Icon

Unflattering close-up web-cam shot






Shamelessly posed web-cam shot


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## NateBoiWhite




----------



## MuChApArAdOx

David Benjamin Moss said:


> View attachment 16271
> Unflattering close-up web-cam shot
> View attachment 16272
> Shamelessly posed web-cam shot


Now this is fashion i can relate with, nice


----------



## alyssa_

Not gonna lie. I'm feeling good about mahself today so I took a picture. :blushed:


----------



## Vaan

glarbinator said:


> Not gonna lie. I'm feeling good about mahself today so I took a picture. :blushed:


And that feeling was well founded ^^


----------



## viva

Vaan said:


> And that feeling was well founded ^^


LOL, I was gonna reply "For good reason!" But you beat me to it. Girl, you smokin'


----------



## MrSmashem




----------



## Azura Nova

Got new glasses. I now look like a mix of Velma from scooby-doo and Daria.


----------



## bigtex1989

xToXiCx said:


> Got new glasses. I now look like a mix of Velma from scooby-doo and Daria.


Good thing velma is really sexy then


----------



## alyssa_

Vaan said:


> And that feeling was well founded ^^





vivacissimamente said:


> LOL, I was gonna reply "For good reason!" But you beat me to it. Girl, you smokin'


Thank you both! Honestly, that picture makes me seem a lot better looking than normal but whatevs, it's still me. roud:


----------



## Black Rabbit

Troisi said:


> I'm very proactive which is why I go to bed fully dressed for tomorrow. Then in the morning I wake up, shower, and iron out my wrinkled clothes.


lulz that's not me


----------



## BlueSpiral

bigtex1989 said:


> View attachment 15118
> View attachment 15119
> 
> 
> I do apologize....I am a bit...intoxicated!


You and I go to the same school...


----------



## Vaan

glarbinator said:


> Thank you both! Honestly, that picture makes me seem a lot better looking than normal but whatevs, it's still me. roud:


We all take our pics trying to look better than normal, its just that your better than normal pic is better than my better than normal pic, thus the honest statement ^^


----------



## Rayne

bigtex1989 said:


> Good thing velma is really sexy then


I wonder if I compared myself to a cartoon character when posting a picture I'd indirectly be called sexy.... doubtful.


----------



## skycloud86

Troisi said:


> lulz that's not me


Then how come you posted it?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Eerie said:


>


Opps, double post ; D...thought i had this photo the first time. Gorgeous, the eyes are just amazing 

Great rack also. If i went *****, i'd be into ya!! ha! XD


----------



## NateBoiWhite

few hours ago, Not my girlfriend its my Aunt!


----------



## antiant

NateBoiWhite said:


> few hours ago, Not my girlfriend its my Aunt!


Wouldn't conclude it was your gf, considering your similar genetic features. If anything, thought mom.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Hiccups24-7

*is having a full les kind of day now*.
eeeyyyeeeessss! @ ____ @


----------



## SilverMoon

taken today ;P


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Monkey King

Jump starting 4th of July weekend. 


::wink::


----------



## FakeBass

Currently rocking the homeless man/wolverine from x-men look


----------



## streetsweeper

I like the way the light in this picture brings out my usually pale skin tones.



(I come in many forms of evil)


----------



## EvanWilliam

vivacissimamente said:


> I'm so pretty heheheeheheh


ahhhhhh, that look, the most common symptom of W.O.S. (WoW Overload Syndrome)


----------



## Jennywocky

streetsweeper said:


> I like the way the light in this picture brings out my usually pale skin tones.


Yup, I think that's a really good look for you...


----------



## streetsweeper

Jennywocky said:


> Yup, I think that's a really good look for you...


*blushes* thank you, it took forever to get the right angle


----------



## Eerie

lazy. planning on spending the rest of the day right there, laying on the couch. *yawns*


----------



## whist

I just woke up. x_x


----------



## soulsearch

I'm not sure if this worked, and I'm not sure how I feel about posting pictures up here but this is my attempt at a evil or 'suspicious' face


----------



## zayzay

yeah right, lol. id like to wake up with a pleasant demeanor and perfect hair. nice picks though your really pretty.


----------



## zayzay

me waking up.


----------



## Vaan

You all look great ^^


----------



## chickydoda

Vaan said:


> You all look great ^^


 I'm gonna take this personally- well thank you!


----------



## zayzay

well that sounds boring lol. How about we go out instead?


----------



## chickydoda

zayzay said:


> well that sounds boring lol. How about we go out instead?


 What did you have in mind?


----------



## saltare

The bored face!


----------



## zayzay

chickydoda said:


> What did you have in mind?


Well maybe a stroll through a beautiful moon lit park, dinner by candle light , and then a nice walk on the glimering sands of the beach. although to tell the truth im plenty happy just flirting with you, if you can call it that;p.


----------



## chickydoda

zayzay said:


> Well maybe a stroll through a beautiful moon lit park, dinner by candle light , and then a nice walk on the glimering sands of the beach. although to tell the truth im plenty happy just flirting with you, if you can call it that;p.


 I'm scared of the dark.


----------



## zayzay

Thats ok because ill be there to protect you from anything that might come our way, and if that doesnt work then a day at the spa will do it. something about comfort, and massages brings me pure bliss.


----------



## chickydoda

zayzay said:


> Thats ok because ill be there to protect you from anything that might come our way, and if that doesnt work then a day at the spa will do it. something about comfort, and massages brings me pure bliss.


Your dating profile said that you are hard to get to know, and disorganised, why do you think this is? and why are you attracted to ENFPs?

I don't like being in the dark, I don't like flirting, and I hate eating by candlelight lol, I'm just tempted to blow it out and turn the actual lights on. I'm the kind of person that doesn't like the lights being off while watching movies with friends. How about a day at an amusement park, running through water play (you can wear a white shirt!), eating candyfloss, getting our faces painted and going on the ferris wheel. Sound fun?


----------



## zayzay

sounds fun, i havnt been to six flags in a while. although id have to pass on the face paint,lol, and the reason im so atracted to enfps is because your personality comes across as a more social form of isfp. dont u think?


----------



## zayzay

woops meant to put a comma instead of a period, hope i didnt come across as rude.


----------



## chickydoda

zayzay said:


> sounds fun, i havnt been to six flags in a while. although id have to pass on the face paint,lol, and the reason im so atracted to enfps is because your personality comes across as a more social form of isfp. dont u think?


I don't know, I'm not that familiar with ISFJs although looking through a few forum threads you guys do look fun. You are only one letter off us. I saw that Adam Sandler is an ISFJ that makes me happy, I really like him. Are you anything like him in 50 First Dates? Living like that would rock! Well apart from the whole Amnesia thing.

I've never been to Six Flags, I'm not American. I would like to go though, my mum raves about it. I have been to Disneyland in Paris though, it wasn't as good as I was expecting... except for Space Mountain, that was amazing!

Do you mind if I get my face painted?


----------



## chickydoda

Oh also, do you want me to get my hair cut finished before the big date, or do you like how it is now?


----------



## Scruffy

@zayzay @chickydoda

Perhaps you guys could move this discussion to Private messages, or visitor messages. Alas, live chat in an unrelated thread is a derail.


----------



## chickydoda

Scruffy said:


> @zayzay @chickydoda
> 
> Perhaps you guys could move this discussion to Private messages, or visitor messages. Alas, live chat in an unrelated thread is a derail.


Aww, I was hoping others would cheer us on. But since you're the moderator, we'll take your advice. Thanks


----------



## Hiccups24-7

chickydoda said:


> View attachment 18721
> View attachment 18722
> 
> 
> And most recently, I curled the short side.


I likes! The first thing I thought was.... _:O So Corin Tucker..._


----------



## chickydoda




----------



## saltare

chickydoda said:


> View attachment 18741
> View attachment 18742
> View attachment 18743


You take lots of pictures, don't you?
Awesome glasses. I just might have to steal them for myself


----------



## chickydoda

saltare said:


> You take lots of pictures, don't you?
> Awesome glasses. I just might have to steal them for myself


Well it started when I got my iMac. I was going to try and take 1 picture a day and make a movie at the end of a year to show how I change. I started to get addicted to it and was eventually taking photos everytime I brought something, worked out, did something with my hair, put on makeup or changed outfits. Somedays I don't take any photos, somedays I take 10. I like posting in this thread, its fun  I'm just super active at the moment because I cut my own hair and its alot shorter. Big change for me really, in a few days I'll probably stop posting here (picture thread) for a while. Once the novelty wears off.


----------



## saltare

chickydoda said:


> Well it started when I got my iMac. I was going to try and take 1 picture a day and make a movie at the end of a year to show how I change. I started to get addicted to it and was eventually taking photos everytime I brought something, worked out, did something with my hair, put on makeup or changed outfits. Somedays I don't take any photos, somedays I take 10. I like posting in this thread, its fun  I'm just super active at the moment because I cut my own hair and its alot shorter. Big change for me really, in a few days I'll probably stop posting here (picture thread) for a while. Once the novelty wears off.



A friend of mine took a photo of herself every day for a year. It is addicting... I don't take photos with my MacBook very often, because frankly I hate the quality, but I take photos of myself daily with my phone.

Just last week I colored my hair from blonde to this


saltare said:


> The bored face!


I love changing my hair.

I can relate


----------



## chickydoda

Its rare that I can get my dog on my webcam with me. He moves around too much. After this experiance I'm hoping it will be easier to see him in the future. Usually hes just asleep on the bed or lurking in the background.


----------



## chickydoda

Finally got my hair fixed and cut to one length.


----------



## saltare

*"Within yourself deliverance must be searched for, because each man makes his own prison"
*

From this morning.


----------



## coelho

Hello boys!


----------



## Isildin

wilhelmiina said:


> Hello boys!


Your prettiest picture yet!


----------



## coelho

Isildin said:


> Your prettiest picture yet!


I think so too :-D


----------



## fffffffffffffigs

new septum ringuuuu =^_^= could hardly see my lil silver tusk


----------



## clear moon

this is why people say I look unapproachable haha


----------



## Monte

Beenin' a bum on the porch, haha.


----------



## ItsEvan

I purposefully squinted so people could see my evil glinty pupils.


----------



## Kelly617

​
After the haircut of the CENTURY.  

It looks so much more glamourous with a touch of makeup, but that's not the point of this thread, is it? XD


----------



## reletative

@Kelly617 is the cutest ENFP ever.

@bottes you have pretty eyes. in that photo you remind me a little bit of Violet from the kids movie The Incredibles


----------



## jdmn

With a dear, dear frieend


----------



## TreeBob

bottes said:


> this is why people say I look unapproachable haha


You look Polish/slavic


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

bottes said:


> this is why people say I look unapproachable haha


I'd totally approach you. I take the "fuck off" that's stamped on your head as a challenge.


----------



## clear moon

TreeBob said:


> You look Polish/slavic


not quite Polish but close... German/Icelandic



Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I'd totally approach you. I take the "fuck off" that's stamped on your head as a challenge.


----------



## ItsEvan

By popular demand.


----------



## Stephen

Power went out.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

Stephen said:


> Power went out.


Okay good. At first I thought you were conducting a seance...  lol.


----------



## viva

Herrrrro


----------



## SuperfineConcubine

k so it's not right now. it was today tho.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

wow, some hotties for sure..


















and so some mod doesn't delete my funny post


----------



## clicheguevara

This is what I look like at 01:20 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## Scruffy

There's a crying baby in this Starbucks.


----------



## Stephen

Scruffy said:


> There's a crying baby in this Starbucks.


Then stop making that face, mean person!


----------



## Nomenclature

I cheated. This was from a long-ass time ago but I kind of forgot to post it.


----------



## TJSeabury

You know you like it! Ah yeah. 


No, I'm actually not that confident in my looks. lol
2:30am


----------



## SilentScream

*Generally Mellow / Calm and Pleasant Moods*





































*Introspection Mode*





































*Negativity / Contemplation / Distrust / Troll *


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

TJSeabury said:


> You know you like it! Ah yeah.
> 
> 
> No, I'm actually not that confident in my looks. lol
> 2:30am



For a second I thought wolverine was a part of our forum! I was like no f*iing way... awesome lighting though very suspenseful


----------



## TJSeabury

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> For a second I thought wolverine was a part of our forum! I was like no f*iing way... awesome lighting though very suspenseful


Thanks man. ^^


----------



## Herp

Just about to sneeze. Phone cam looks crappy.


----------



## ItsEvan

Stephen said:


> Power went out.



Oooooooh...

Chiaroscuro.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

TJSeabury said:


> You know you like it! Ah yeah.
> 
> 
> No, I'm actually not that confident in my looks. lol
> 2:30am



You kind of remind me of the lead singer of Static X.


----------



## LotusBlossom

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> You kind of remind me of the lead singer of Static X.


OMG yeah, totally!!
No wonder I thought I've seen him somewhere before, but I'm like, nah, can't be...


----------



## TJSeabury

Kayness said:


> OMG yeah, totally!!
> No wonder I thought I've seen him somewhere before, but I'm like, nah, can't be...


I see the resemblance, only my cheek bones are more pronounced, my eyes are blue/green and my hair does that spiky wavy flow thing naturally.


----------



## thetourist

Jealous that I'm not at LebowskiFest, so I figured I'd celebrate on my own by making White Russians and having a movie marathon.


----------



## Emphasis

*WARNING:* people with heart problems, hypertension and underage can't see the images bellow. It could be a monstruous and shocking experience. And even too ugly. It's a advance warning.



hey guys!











say hi to gramma using her suspicious look and probably thinking "what does she intend to do with this picture?" (and ignore my bright-egg-head)













and here is faruk  he's sexier in person













and, oh, here is my siamese twin (yeah, now I've learned how to use the webcam tools *cheeers*)













Have I mentioned how hard is it to hide my beautiness? 
(my inner beauty, of course) Lol











now I'm inside of a weird golden frying pan. help here!













hello my earthling fellows!












Bah. No fun anymore, otherwise I'm going never get a husband!

That's enough, 

let'me eat













bye!


----------



## Danielsearch

Ooo what are you eating ^.^


----------



## Souljorn

bah here's the direct link: http://imm.io/86B7
A little about me:
Entp
7w8, 8w7, 3w2
Completely fucking insane:crazy:


----------



## Emphasis

@Danielsearch, toast with ketchup 

@Souljorn, Your picture has a "gothic air". Where was you?‎


----------



## Souljorn

@happytami i was sitting back to my kitchen i did use pixlr.com/o-matic/ to touch it up a little


----------



## Richard




----------



## Destiny Lund

Brace yourself, this is me with no makeup except for some leftover traces of mascara. LOL
:tongue:


----------



## saltare




----------



## kindaconfused

Axe said:


> Another new shirt


Bonded by Blood! \m/


----------



## Monte

Why is it already cold?

In Georgia!?


----------



## viva




----------



## MrSmashem

vivacissimamente said:


>


I take it the boogie man didn't find you the other night.


----------



## owlet

I'm music-ing.

(somehow got a thumbnail O-o weird!)


----------



## entropy

vivacissimamente said:


>


What a cute zombie.


----------



## Apollo Celestio




----------



## Blazing_Glitter

Well, this is me a couple hours after waking on a Thursday, with no productivity to speak of yet today...


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Hardstyler

I look ugly in this picture but hey what does a day in a studio look like ^.^


----------



## chickydoda

@Hardstyler naww I think you look cute!


----------



## Hardstyler

chickydoda said:


> @Hardstyler naww I think you look cute!


haha people tell me that alot... Personally I look like very intimidating.


----------



## Ćerulean

Hardstyler said:


> I look ugly in this picture but hey what does a day in a studio look like ^.^


Those headphones look like the Sony's I'm wearing. What kind are they and what are you listening to? Do you have myspace where I can listen to the music you mix? Sweet pic.


----------



## chickydoda

Hardstyler said:


> haha people tell me that alot... Personally I look like very intimidating.


 Lol, yes grr. No not really. Sorry dude. Try again.


----------



## Hardstyler

Ćerulean;1689653 said:


> Those headphones look like the Sony's I'm wearing. What kind are they and what are you listening to? Do you have myspace where I can listen to the music you mix? Sweet pic.


There my studio/dj headphones there Sony-MDV-600s. I'm making Hardstyle at the moment.and my sound cloud is in my signature.
Edit: I primary produce.


----------



## Ćerulean

Hardstyler said:


> There my studio/dj headphones there Sony-MDV-600s. I'm making Hardstyle at the moment.and my sound cloud is in my signature.


Ah, so similar to mine. Mine are Sony-MDR-NC60. 

Hmmm. I haven't heard of Hardstyle. Could you point me in the direction of artists you like that make Hardstyle?

lol I have signatures disabled so that's why I couldn't see it. teehee

And you don't look intimidating to me. You look serious about your craft and I respect that in musicians.


----------



## Hardstyler

Ćerulean;1689698 said:


> Ah, so similar to mine. Mine are Sony-MDR-NC60.
> 
> Hmmm. I haven't heard of Hardstyle. Could you point me in the direction of artists you like that make Hardstyle?
> 
> lol I have signatures disabled so that's why I couldn't see it. teehee
> 
> And you don't look intimidating to me. You look serious about your craft and I respect that in musicians.


My Soundcloud
Sorry I'm still new to producing. Haven't been able to make as much or quality music as i want because of work.
But heres one of my favorite tracks so far this year.


----------



## TJSeabury

Ćerulean;1689698 said:


> Ah, so similar to mine. Mine are Sony-MDR-NC60.
> 
> Hmmm. I haven't heard of Hardstyle. Could you point me in the direction of artists you like that make Hardstyle?
> 
> lol I have signatures disabled so that's why I couldn't see it. teehee
> 
> And you don't look intimidating to me. You look serious about your craft and I respect that in musicians.


haHAH Allow me to help! ^^

I just found these songs today.


----------



## TJSeabury

A pic of what I'm doing right now. Probably says more that my face light by my monitor.


----------



## zook

Damn you caught me!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## zayzay

damn @Eerie u have a beauty about u. u must have about 100 thanks from this page alone lol


----------



## Blazing_Glitter

Temporary roomie is trying to sleep. Shhh.


----------



## Nomenclature

My name is synonymous with attention whoring during spirit week and I'm damn proud.


----------



## 3053

it looks like I shaved my eyebrows off. As a matter of fact, I did not do that


----------



## ficsci

I feel like I'd be hot if I were a guy. But unfortunately I'm not a guy.


----------



## goldentryst

@Olena You should've been the actress for Bellatrix Lestrange in the Harry Potter movie(s); you've got that 'feel' of hers in your looks, and you're so much more attractive than the actual actress! Totally how I imagined the character back when I was a fan of the book series.


----------



## Vaan

Me with my Steyr on Tier 3


----------



## LittleHawk

Felt like being in greyscale today.


----------



## clear moon

I'm cold


----------



## SilentScream

Feeling a little sure of myself right now ... And yes, I haven't shaved in a week.


----------



## Deus Absconditus




----------



## overand

my happy face.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

just nomin a mornin orange....


----------



## Fizz

ficsci said:


> I feel like I'd be hot if I were a guy. But unfortunately I'm not a guy.


I think you're adorable either way! I'm sure you could pull off the androgynous look if you wanted to.


----------



## BlissfulDreams




----------



## Gray Skies




----------



## TechnoViking

my hair looks... weird.


----------



## soulsberry

derpin at the library after all-nighter. it's too early to be this happy looking!!!


----------



## Souljorn

Vaan said:


> (third from the left again)


You look like one of the observers from fringe in this picture.


----------



## Oleas




----------



## Macrosapien

Now I can't do this with the swagger of a @zayzay and I am not one to give out random compliments of beautiful women on a forum, but bejesus, @Oleas are you a model something? You're gorgeous, you probably get that all the time. Also you have a very interesting look, you could probably pass for so many different ethnicities.


----------



## Oleas

LookingGlass said:


> Now I can't do this with the swagger of a ZayZay and I am not one to give out random compliments of beautiful women on a forum, but bejesus, @Oleas are you a model something? You're gorgeous.


Wow, thank you so much, @LookingGlass
Hahaha noooo I'm not a model lol and I don't intend to be one either (I love chocolate way too much!!). Wow. Thanks. Um. Lol. I'm so flattered


----------



## Macrosapien

Oleas said:


> Wow, thank you so much, @LookingGlass
> Hahaha noooo I'm not a model lol and I don't intend to be one either (I love chocolate way too much!!). Wow. Thanks. Um. Lol. I'm so flattered


O you're not, no matter. You could be one, when you think of all the people in the world and the few numbers of models out of them, the odds are like 1 chosen out of millions. That's special odds, you know, to have that beauty. 

heh ill stop now. commence with the photo sharing people XD.


----------



## Selene

Eerie said:


>


 Your pictures always feel really elegant to me.


----------



## SilentScream

Clean-shaven once again. Couldn't maintain the unshaven look for too long


----------



## Pig_Destroyer




----------



## Vaan

Souljorn said:


> You look like one of the observers from fringe in this picture.


But the observer is bald :shocked:


----------



## ValleyWalker

Danse Macabre said:


> I just woke up!


Omgosh! You look like Amelie from the movie Amelie!


----------



## Danse Macabre

Tompster said:


> Omgosh! You look like Amelie from the movie Amelie!


Wow thanks! A couple of people have said that. Certainly a great compliment ^_^


----------



## Nikolai

Waiting for friends to get off work so we can go hang out and party a bit....safe to say I'm bored ;D


----------



## Eerie

lol uhhh can you tell I'm bored? :tongue: I really like my hair in this new darker color though.


----------



## zayzay

Danse Macabre said:


> I just woke up!


wow, your face is amazing. and your eyes have an unparalelled depth to them.


----------



## zayzay

LookingGlass said:


> Now I can't do this with the swagger of a @zayzay and I am not one to give out random compliments of beautiful women on a forum, but bejesus, @Oleas are you a model something? You're gorgeous, you probably get that all the time. Also you have a very interesting look, you could probably pass for so many different ethnicities.


thanks @LookingGlass, u definitelly have a gift for being genuine and in this world thats the rarest quality of all. *gives thumbs up*


----------



## Stephen




----------



## Eerie

My eyebrows look even more blonde since I dyed my hair, lol.


----------



## angularvelocity

Going to a bar to listen to some jazz improv!!! Maybe I'll even play since it's open mic improve jazz.. hahahaha MY JAZZ SKILLZ = ZERO


----------



## MXZCCT

Eerie said:


> My eyebrows look even more blonde since I dyed my hair, lol.


Wow. I am amazed by your eyes. I have never seen anything close whatsoever.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Just bumming around.


----------



## zayzay

havnt posted ina minute


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Goofing off at a friend's birthday party  (this was my last "real" picture)










Bumming out @ home :


----------



## Monkey King

I think this is the gaze that my friends say I have when slightly intoxicated from red wine. :3 

I was trying to wave. Didn't happen and got lazy to do a re-do.


----------



## SilentScream

my neice photobombed it forcing a smirk


----------



## RogueWave

A wicked case of hat hair, boredom, and procrastination. (The last two are chronic conditions)

View attachment 25908
View attachment 25909
View attachment 25910


----------



## alyssa_

Just got home from the climbing gym... and Halloween shenanigans.


----------



## Monte

:b


----------



## .17485

Just took a recent picture on my new sony xperia android phone.


----------



## Cloudlight

Doing homework...sans happy face.








@glarbinator: badass! I have been thinking about posting climbing pictures somewhere around here, but I simply don't have place to put them.


----------



## Fizz

Stephen said:


>


Is that your _seductive look_ or _I'm very disappointed in you look_?


----------



## Kriash

I'm still a bit sick. My friend's new kitten, Monster.


----------



## Stephen

Fizz said:


> Is that your _seductive look_ or _I'm very disappointed in you look_?


It's my "if I tilt my head forward the flash on my laptop screen won't make my lenses opaque with the reflection" look. :tongue:

*doesn't know how to be seductive on purpose*


----------



## Narcissist

:happy: kind of a forced smile face .


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fizz said:


> Is that your *seductive look* or _I'm very disappointed in you look_?


 I'm relieved to know that I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Tminus

Danse Macabre said:


> I just woke up!


Your very cute !


----------



## Jorge




----------



## Kr3m1in

:ninja:


----------



## The_World_As_Will




----------



## alyssa_

Hipster filter + hipster glasses + freshly shaved doggie. He's cold, haha.


----------



## Tminus

glarbinator said:


> Hipster filter + hipster glasses + freshly shaved doggie. He's cold, haha.


Love the glasses, very cute pic


----------



## clicheguevara

Me, fooling around.


----------



## Scruffy

Draw me like your french girls.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Scruffy said:


> Draw me like your french girls.


Go lay on that beanbag chair over there in the corner, put this Super Mario hat on, and strip down to nothing but the hat. Then...sit very very still. 

*begins drawing*

Oh, I forgot, I can't draw. Those French girl drawings are just my way to get people out of their pants. 

"But officer, he took his clothes off _himself_ and asked _me_ to do this."


----------



## Eerie

<3 my new pillow pet ^_^


----------



## Selene

Kriash said:


> I'm still a bit sick. My friend's new kitten, Monster.


----------



## bionic

I troll'd my best friend on skype while she was cooking.


----------



## whist

Bowtie.


----------



## ertertwert




----------



## Erudis

It was right now 24 hours ago, but the INTP subforum had exclusive rights for a day.
Let me share my silliness with you:


----------



## Monkey King

Got home at 9:00pm. At this point, I really wish dinner can cook itself. But, whatever, appetite is lost from the coffee i chugged 2 hour ago anyway.



Edit: 11:46p.m. -----can't sleep for sh*t. stupid coffee.


----------



## QueCueYew

ma fayce!


----------



## Proteus




----------



## bionic

Monkey King said:


> Edit: 11:46p.m. -----can't sleep for sh*t. stupid coffee.


Hehehee...nice.... heart. We're twins. roud:


----------



## Eerie

it's way too bright outside. my eyes hurt.


----------



## Vaan

I'm the one without a hat on, this is from our pass out parade










And this is me very messed up at my mates place from the after party, the blurr is pretty much how it feels from my perspective XD


----------



## Indigo Aria

I'm really sick, and I've been doing school work _all day._ 

I got a lot done, though, but I'm tired roud::bored:


----------



## Fizz

Monkey King said:


>


OMG. That's awesome! I always want to put a black bar over my cleavage because I really don't need the comments  I don't know what it is about cleavage, people have to comment on it. I don't comment on people's pant packages ever, they shouldn't comment on my chest.


----------



## Neon

Dont forget to smile


----------



## Monkey King

Fizz said:


> OMG. That's awesome! I always want to put a black bar over my cleavage because I really don't need the comments  I don't know what it is about cleavage, people have to comment on it. I don't comment on people's pant packages ever, they shouldn't comment on my chest.



They should comment on your heart instead. ;P 


lol go for it, it hides the goodies well haha


----------



## bionic

Monkey King said:


> They should comment on your heart instead. ;P
> 
> 
> lol go for it, it hides the goodies well haha


And they're efficient with cuteness!


----------



## paintfish

Lazy Sunday...


----------



## Macrosapien

The "lean" so that you can't see how part of my wall needs to be painted... anyways im sort of sleepy, it's like nearly 4 am where i am what. i cant go to sleep. 










rarely take pictures where i look at the camera.










This picture wasnt taken just now. As you can see my brain is ginormous. I look confused here, like im not sure i know what a smile is... :frustrating: 










look at this picture... oohhhhhhhhhhhh looks hows beautifuls i ams... where da cookies at! this is what my face really looks like... seriously!!! when i was a kid my mom said if you keep on making faces like that your face is going to stay that way... well there you have it!:crazy: this is the picture on my Plenty of Fish account, I only have pictures like this one... gotta pull out all the stops.

dont ask why did i mention cookies... and i dont have a plenty of fish account (rofl!)


----------



## 3053

I am a shark now


----------



## Azure Bass

People say that I always have this smug look on my face when I look like this. That's what my straight face says:









Smiling:


----------



## Kriash

So, I found out that my friend's webcam has creepy little effects you can do. Some of them are terrible, so I used a couple.

So, I guess my head is too big for me to be a pretty pretty princess. :/








Most disturbing picture I've ever taken. (note to self, never dye hair pink)








and of course, a normal picture.








Now that you have a Kriash overload, i'm finished. XD


----------



## Loki Grim




----------



## Disfigurine

Sitting around in @Kr3m1in's apartment getting into mischief while she is away at work...


----------



## Darkestblue

NeonBomb said:


> I am a shark now


Neck porn for vampires. I dig it.


----------



## viva

Belua said:


> Sitting around in @Kr3m1in's apartment getting into mischief while she is away at work...


Your eyes are so crazy blue!


----------



## Slider




----------



## Disfigurine

vivacissimamente said:


> Your eyes are so crazy blue!


Yeah, I noticed that too. So weird because yesterday they were green. o.0


----------



## Slider

My eyes are black.


----------



## Stephen

Slider said:


> My eyes are black.


Hey, mine too.










Oh, right. A picture of me... right now.


----------



## SilentScream

Perhaps I should get my hair-cut ... but I really like the new look.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Jawz said:


> Perhaps I should get my hair-cut


Plz Noooooo!


----------



## Selene

Azure Bass said:


> People say that I always have this smug look on my face when I look like this. That's what my straight face says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiling:


That is certainly a smile. I feel like rays of light are gonna shoot out of your head any minute. roud: Puking rainbows and the like.



Stephen said:


> Hey, mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right. A picture of me... right now.


And that is definitely a smile too!


----------



## Darkestblue

I haz a babby.


----------



## viva




----------



## Resolution

Not sad, just Ni. :kitteh:


----------



## Ace Face

I didn't feel like brushing my hair for this... too lazy


----------



## dagnytaggart

Proteus said:


>


lol. This picture goes splendidly with your avatar.

btw...how _you_ doin? 


/creepidydeepdeepDERP.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Stephen said:


>


Footnote: Upon acceptance at Hogwarts.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Slider said:


>


aaaand here's Voldemort.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

dagnytaggart said:


> aaaand here's Voldemort.


lmao. I actually thought the same thing. :-X


----------



## dagnytaggart

Vaan said:


> Ok my dine in night at the unit is tomorrow, I need to break the clothes in so Mayaswell find out what you guys think of it (Yes I still have that awkward half smile on XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is without the jacket


You look exactly like Shia Labouf.


----------



## Vaan

dagnytaggart said:


> You look exactly like Shia Labouf.


Yes everyone says that, "Hey you look like the transformers guy" XD


----------



## chickydoda

Here I am!


----------



## Ćerulean

chickydoda said:


> Here I am!


I've heard the news; I'm sorry to hear of your legs. That really is just pure awful. :-(


----------



## Oleas




----------



## Ćerulean

Oleas said:


>


Another no-legged ENFP 4 - most unfortunate. Your limbs are in my thoughts. o,O wait what?


----------



## Oleas

Ćerulean;1870616 said:


> Another no-legged ENFP 4 - most unfortunate. Your limbs are in my thoughts. o,O wait what?


Hahahahahahha what the - ?!!! lol

Side note:
God, the more I look at the first pic the more I regret posting it.... Awful morning-just-woke-up face. *bangs head on wall*


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I have two legs .


----------



## Ćerulean

Aßbiscuits said:


> I have two legs .


Am I supposed to take that on faith? Pics! Evidence! What are you, my Leg Goddess? That'll give Scientology a run for its money.


----------



## Fiori

Ugh, sorry about the horrible quality, hope I don't cause any headaches... SQUINT THOSE EYES.











Limbless ENFP represent 8'D 
And yes, I do look this blurry in real life thankyou very much <3


----------



## Kriash

My mom's boyfriend's son and me. He loves to take pictures XD


----------



## chickydoda

Ćerulean;1870490 said:


> I've heard the news; I'm sorry to hear of your legs. That really is just pure awful. :-(


 Lol what? Theres nothing wrong with my legs?!?


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Ćerulean;1870679 said:


> Am I supposed to take that on faith? Pics! Evidence! What are you, my Leg Goddess? That'll give Scientology a run for its money.


If you don't believe in me I'll ruin your life and destroy the world. 



chickydoda said:


> Lol what? Theres nothing wrong with my legs?!?


You evidently don't have any. I'm sorry for your loss .


----------



## viva

What's all this about legless type 4 ENFPs? You guys are lucky... I don't even have a body... just a head...


----------



## TreeBob

ahh huh.


----------



## bionic

Aw, sweet! Body part time!


----------



## screamofconscious

Oleas said:


> Hahahahahahha what the - ?!!! lol
> 
> Side note:
> God, the more I look at the first pic the more I regret posting it.... Awful morning-just-woke-up face. *bangs head on wall*


You're very pretty, regardless.


----------



## TreeBob

screamofconscious said:


> you're very pretty, regardless.


i'm pretty!


----------



## SilentScream

Confirmation that I'm really a robot  And since we're sharing legs -- here's a leg

You can sort of see my foot at the end.


----------



## ozu

At my parents' for Thanksgiving, stoked for dessert :9


----------



## Eerie

Woot! I also have legs, and awesome beavis and butthead pj pants. and pillow pets.... :tongue:


----------



## ozu

dagnytaggart said:


> You look exactly like Shia Labouf.


LMFAOOOOOO

spooky


----------



## screamofconscious

TreeBob said:


> i'm pretty!


That picture of your legs positively made me blush! :wink:


----------



## Macrosapien

To duplicate what I posted in the INFJ pictures an hour or so ago, 

Then: 










And Now: 










The only thing that has changed is that I'm much taller then them now  

But haha, this is a picture of my brother standing on his tippy toes to look tall as me (big brother height insecurity XD)


----------



## dagnytaggart

bionic said:


> Aw, sweet! Body part time!


Lol it looks like you have hair on your toes...


----------



## dagnytaggart

Oleas said:


>


Oh man. You have the hair that drives me WILD. May I please gently pull one of your curls? ;D

What ethnicity are you anyway?


----------



## Selene




----------



## BlueG

@Selene I like the hair!


----------



## Oleas

dagnytaggart said:


> Oh man. You have the hair that drives me WILD. May I please gently pull one of your curls? ;D
> 
> What ethnicity are you anyway?


Thank you @dagnytaggart! I'm glad you like my hair  Yes, everyone asks to pull on my curls cause they bounce like springs lol.
I'm French with some Kabyle origins. Most people have a hard time pinning down what ethnicity I am (or mix of em)!



screamofconscious said:


> You're very pretty, regardless.


Thanks a lot, that's very kind. That brings me hope that maybe people who might wake up next to me won't just scream in horror and run away lol In the morning I'm like... dead. Half dead maybe. Something like that.



TreeBob said:


> i'm pretty!


Yes, @TreeBob, Yes you are. :wink:


----------



## Sammiches

Depending on how crunched the picture becomes, you might see a childhood friend in the background.


----------



## Elsewhere1

@Slider

Ha, why do you look so................ serious??? )


----------



## Inky

me: hello foot
foot: hello penpaperaser. how ya doin?
me: ....









I love my friends <3
Even though they may not feel the same way...









hhehehhheeeheeheheheheheheeee..... 









Hello


----------



## 3053




----------



## chickydoda

Aßbiscuits said:


> You evidently don't have any. I'm sorry for your loss .


I beg to differ


----------



## Luke

TreeBob said:


> Always remember to lead with something innocent first then move to the ass. Like, "hey you got great hair!"


That's some sage advice right there. I think I will now get slapped much less often. Thank you tree bob. I guess it's the same rule for groping, go for something innocent first, like holding their hand, then move to the ass.


----------



## Swelly

Ah the internet, where men are men, women are men and kids are men.


----------



## Awesomeste

Khys said:


> Still at work...sigh....waiting for all the students to leave to close down the department


Just saying: you're really pretty! You have really pretty eyes! Sorry if that creeped you out though... :O


----------



## Luke

Swelly said:


> Ah the internet, where men are men, women are men and kids are men.


Give me a break. It's my birthday. It's the one day of the year that I'm allowed to be a sexist pig and still receive the approval of others.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Just like the general feeling of my life lately. Confused, scared, ashamed, lost in the dark. I've never felt so small in all my life, and I can't believe I'm posting this...


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Well, I'm genuinely more impressed by a beautiful face. Anyone can have a nice ass if they train properly, you can't train your face to be beautiful.


----------



## PurpleTree

Aßbiscuits said:


> Well, I'm genuinely more impressed by a beautiful face. Anyone can have a nice ass if they train properly, you can't train your face to be beautiful.


----------



## MXZCCT

Jade Albion said:


> Just like the general feeling of my life lately. Confused, scared, ashamed, lost in the dark. I've never felt so small in all my life, and I can't believe I'm posting this...


Don't feel confused, scared, ashamed, lost in the dark. Your a bigger person that what you may currently believe to be true. And I do not see a reason why you shouldn't post here in this thread.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

darkewe said:


>


I would not call that woman beautiful. 

But I bet she has a nice ass (if she does ass yoga).


----------



## RogueWave

Aßbiscuits said:


> Well, I'm genuinely more impressed by a beautiful face. Anyone can have a nice ass if they train properly, you can't train your face to be beautiful.


What would that mean if you had an ass for a face though? Could you train your ass-face to be beautiful? But if your ass-face became beautiful, would it still be an ass-face? Quite the philosophical dilemma.


----------



## Sina

@Jade Albion, 
*hugs*

You have very expressive eyes, and you needn't be one bit camera shy! You look great It's imp. to remember that this picture captures an emotion..in time. An emotion that is fleeting, that will change..and will be replaced with much more uplifting ones. I assure you that much.


----------



## Indigo Aria

@MXZCCT @Boss

Thank you, your words do mean a lot :blushed:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

RogueWave said:


> What would that mean if you had an ass for a face though? Could you train your ass-face to be beautiful? But if your ass-face became beautiful, would it still be an ass-face? Quite the philosophical dilemma.












Hmmmmm.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

And here's my beard hat, because I keep posting without posting pics. 

Enjoy my singed eyebrow, it's been like that since Halloween .


----------



## Oleas

@RogueWave


----------



## Nostalgic

I came to this thread for a distraction from confusion, and walked away even more confused :/


----------



## Monkey King

8 hour drive tonight just killing time while I wait for traffic to die down. 
It's 7:30pm but I'm thinking about the traffic in L.A. By the time I pass there it should be pretty calm.


----------



## Resolution

Aßbiscuits said:


> And here's my beard hat, because I keep posting without posting pics.
> 
> Enjoy my singed eyebrow, it's been like that since Halloween .


Your eyes are very blue

cool ;D

Oh rite, I should post a pic










Doing research at the DC for my final (which means browsing per C and reading a few pages every once in a while)


----------



## Paragon

Khys said:


> Still at work...sigh....waiting for all the students to leave to close down the department


You're cute. :blushed:


----------



## Ćerulean

At my desk


----------



## intrasearching

Home for the holidays.


----------



## clicheguevara

Neurasthenia said:


> Home for the holidays.


You don't seem so happy about it...


----------



## intrasearching

@clicheguevara That's my "I'm feeling goofy" face. It's not related to any emotion other than slight playfulness. Really it looks happy to me, haha.
But yeah, being home for the holidays is whatever. It's nice to not have school work (or job work) for a few weeks. But aside from that, I'm just sitting around on my brother's laptop (mine is broken). Not much different from my regular life.


----------



## Neon

To scale.


----------



## owlet

@tine and me - I surprised her XP


----------



## Oleas

laurie17 said:


> @tine and me - I surprised her XP
> 
> View attachment 27963


Are you guys twins??? *double vision*


----------



## owlet

Oleas said:


> Are you guys twins??? *double vision*


 Yes! Identical twins XD


----------



## Tad Cooper

Oleas said:


> Are you guys twins??? *double vision*





laurie17 said:


> Yes! Identical twins XD


 We're, like, the best twins, like, ever.....dude....


----------



## Dylio




----------



## owlet

tine said:


> We're, like, the best twins, like, ever.....dude....


 I don't know this person =_="


----------



## Tad Cooper

laurie17 said:


> I don't know this person =_="


 Oh honey, don't be that way


----------



## viva

This happy ENFP is finally done with all her finals and packing to go home for the hoooolidaaaaays!

:kitteh:


----------



## Oleas

viva said:


> (pic of @viva smiling like it's christmas eve with amazing hair and... this is too long)
> 
> This happy ENFP is finally done with all her finals and packing to go home for the hoooolidaaaaays!
> 
> :kitteh:



*YOU.... F***ING.... CAMWHORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



No, I'm not the *teensy* bit jealous that you're already on holiday. Not. One. Bit. Seriously.










--
Oleas, gif spamming this thread since October 2011.


----------



## MXZCCT

Oleas said:


> *YOU.... F***ING.... CAMWHORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not the *teensy* bit jealous that you're already on holiday. Not. One. Bit. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Oleas, gif spamming this thread since October 2011.


Your the one who posted your ass.


----------



## PurpleTree

The Mac webcam lens confuses me. I can look like a different person just by getting right up in the camera or by sliding back in my chair.

Right now!










When I did those symmetrical shots a few days back:









^My neighbor's dog and I decided to be twinsies. He has an excellent fashion sense.


----------



## MXZCCT

darkewe said:


> The Mac webcam lens confuses me. I can look like a different person just by getting right up in the camera or by sliding back in my chair.
> 
> Right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I did those symmetrical shots a few days back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My neighbor's dog and I decided to be twinsies. He has an excellent fashion sense.


Your eyes, and your lips. Are perfect.


----------



## Pig_Destroyer

mxzcct said:


> your the one who posted your ass.


aaaaahahahahahaha pwnt!!!!


----------



## kemmicals

Boo!


----------



## reletative

This introvert is super happy cuz she has an office WITH A DOOR 

finally after 3 years!!!!!!!

Also now i can take pictures of myself at my desk without anyone going "wtf are you doing?"


----------



## viva

kemmicals said:


> Boo!


I have learned that posting pictures with facial expressions like these is the only effective way to avoid having guys on this thread hit on you... and sometimes they still do anyway. And probably will.


----------



## whist

Winter break!








....Forever alone.


----------



## PurpleTree

whist said:


> Winter break!
> 
> View attachment 28154
> 
> ....Forever alone.


You certainly don't look alone. :tongue:


----------



## Darkestblue

viva said:


> I have learned that posting pictures with facial expressions like these is the only effective way to avoid having guys on this thread hit on you... and sometimes they still do anyway. And probably will.


I don't even see why other guys try. What are they trying to accomplish? Don't they know these women have heard it a million times?


----------



## kemmicals

viva said:


> I have learned that posting pictures with facial expressions like these is the only effective way to avoid having guys on this thread hit on you... and sometimes they still do anyway. And probably will.


facial expressions like these? 
b-b-but that's just my face naturally D:


----------



## Erudis

whist said:


> Winter break!
> 
> View attachment 28154
> 
> ....Forever alone.


That monkey is a good photobomber. The pink creature didn't quite make it in time though.


----------



## Selene

Ćerulean;1925072 said:


> At my desk


Is your desk blue?


----------



## MXZCCT

viva said:


> I have learned that posting pictures with facial expressions like these is the only effective way to avoid having guys on this thread hit on you... and sometimes they still do anyway. And probably will.


I'm sure you have, considering how many pictures you've posted of yourself. I'm kind of shocked you didn't expect to be hit on, although I do agree with you. It is blatantly obvious to be a waste of time.


----------



## SilentScream

viva said:


> I have learned that posting pictures with facial expressions like these is the only effective way to avoid having guys on this thread hit on you... and sometimes they still do anyway. And probably will.


I've learnt that all you need is that little 'female' gender icon to get hit on by guys in this forum.


----------



## dejavu

dejavu ponders. Or looks on with suspicion. Take your pick.









Attempting the Ni stare. Achieving a slightly wild-eyed look instead.


----------



## Lilyanith




----------



## Erudis

Jawz said:


> I've learnt that all you need is that little 'female' gender icon to get hit on by guys in the Internet.


Fixed.

thispostisnotlongenough


----------



## Weird

This isn't "me right now", but it's rather recent


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## iluvlanguage

naw. that's ok... Not that I can take a pic anywayz.


----------



## iluvlanguage

Selene said:


> Is your desk blue?


Dude.... Your face is backwards.


----------



## viva

MXZCCT said:


> *I'm sure you have, considering how many pictures you've posted of yourself.*


Har har? Not sure what you were trying to achieve by pointing that out. 


> I'm kind of shocked you didn't expect to be hit on


And I said this where...?

I could find this post offensive but I'm not sure what your intentions were so I'm going to let it go. Usually I think ISTPs are deliberately being jerks when they're actually not so... c'est la vie?


----------



## Raichan

taken on webcam


----------



## Luke

viva said:


> I have learned that posting pictures with facial expressions like these is the only effective way to avoid having guys on this thread hit on you... and sometimes they still do anyway. And probably will.


How you doin?


----------



## MXZCCT

viva said:


> Har har? Not sure what you were trying to achieve by pointing that out.
> 
> And I said this where...?
> 
> I could find this post offensive but I'm not sure what your intentions were so I'm going to let it go. Usually I think ISTPs are deliberately being jerks when they're actually not so... c'est la vie?


Basically what I am trying to point out is the fact that you've posted more than a few pictures, and where this is an internet forum you would be hard pressed to NOT find a male hitting on you. I'm not being offensive, its just how people deal with true facts.

To be perfectly honest, when I saw one of the first pictures you posted you looked identical to one of my ex's.

I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Selene

iluvlanguage said:


> Dude.... Your face is backwards.


I'm feeling slightly perplexed by your assertion.


----------



## iluvlanguage

Selene said:


> I'm feeling slightly perplexed by your assertion.


I actually meant the pic of the guy... On his hat the word "face" was backwards.


----------



## Selene

iluvlanguage said:


> I actually meant the pic of the guy... On his hat the word "face" was backwards.


 Oh...haha. Don't scare me like that with your subtle wit and superior visual acuity.


----------



## reletative

Nothing better than feeling sick and horrible at work... :bored::frustrating::dry:


----------



## Swelly

PerC is full of such beautiful people ^.^


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

My house is cold. :sad:


----------



## Pig_Destroyer

Oleas said:


> Better than mine ?! : O


 Hmm, the only way to settle this is a duel of asses. No previously posted images will be considered. Only new content holds weight. Ladies and gentlemen I give you - PerC 1st Annual Ass-Off!!! First up - Oleas!


----------



## Ace Face

Here I am... supplying you with your daily dose of goofy, smart ass ENFP expressions ​ 


















​


----------



## Monkey King

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> My house is cold. :sad:



You look like a dorm-mate I had during Sophomore year in college. ***I fee nostalgic***** lol


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

Monkey King said:


> You look like a dorm-mate I had during Sophomore year in college. ***I fee nostalgic***** lol


I kinda get that a lot. I think I have "standard" features in a way. :tongue:


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Ace Face said:


> Here I am... supplying you with your daily dose of goofy, smart ass ENFP expressions ​
> 
> View attachment 28355
> View attachment 28354
> View attachment 28353​


Heyhey you look like me!!! Except I have dark blue eyes and lighter brown hair haha


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Khys said:


> Nothing better than feeling sick and horrible at work... :bored::frustrating::dry:


OMFG you look like Emma Stone haha it's scary  but thats a good thing haha


----------



## DavidPopulus

yeah no shirt, I have a super hot room and to open the window is madness as it is beyond cold outside.


----------



## chickydoda

First photobooth photos since getting back to New Zealand! (our stuff only arrived yesterday!)


































I'm thinking maybe I should get my hair trimmed? Its a right mess at the moment!


----------



## PurpleTree

chickydoda said:


> First photobooth photos since getting back to New Zealand! (our stuff only arrived yesterday!)
> *pretty pictures*
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I should get my hair trimmed? Its a right mess at the moment!
> 
> *picture of perfectly fine hair*


Did you smuggle back a hobbit or a kiwi?

(Lovely pictures, of course~)


----------



## chickydoda

darkewe said:


> Did you smuggle back a hobbit or a kiwi?
> 
> (Lovely pictures, of course~)


 Lol no... I'm in NZ now. I did smuggle back a Welsh Collie and an English telephone box from England/Europe though!


----------



## chickydoda




----------



## PurpleTree

chickydoda said:


> Lol no... I'm in NZ now. I did smuggle back a Welsh Collie and an English telephone box from England/Europe though!


Ah~ I entirely misread that line.

That telephone box didn't happen to be the TARDIS, did it?


----------



## White River

darkewe said:


> The Mac webcam lens confuses me. I can look like a different person just by getting right up in the camera or by sliding back in my chair.


It's terrible isn't it? I spend ages adjusting the colour balance on PS because sometimes I look yellowish and other times totally blueish.


----------



## SassyPJs24

a little holiday cheeriness


----------



## PseudoSenator

*'Lo there.*


----------



## Pig_Destroyer

NO U


----------



## PurpleTree

Happy Holidays.
Decided to go for another misleading Mac camera angle.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

darkewe said:


> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lws9580lGJ1qgsnu9o1_500.jpg
> 
> Happy Holidays.
> Decided to go for another misleading Mac camera angle.


Master Shake?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

This is me taking a douchepic (angle shot)


----------



## intrasearching

hedehhh


----------



## quadrivium

I'm watching you, Per C!


----------



## Up and Away

darkewe said:


> You certainly don't look alone. :tongue:


Ive been trying to find another pic of you, for like 5 minutes, going through your posts. And I just want to stop now and complain that every time you are in a picture thread, you are commenting on someone else's picture rather than posting one of your own.

In short, im just a weirdo trying to find a picture of you but you make it considerably difficult to stalk you so now im frustrated and done with it.


----------



## PurpleTree

Souled In said:


> Ive been trying to find another pic of you, for like 5 minutes, going through your posts. And I just want to stop now and complain that every time you are in a picture thread, you are commenting on someone else's picture rather than posting one of your own.
> 
> In short, im just a weirdo trying to find a picture of you but you make it considerably difficult to stalk you so now im frustrated and done with it.


Oh, they're out there. Happy hunting. *snicker*


----------



## Up and Away

darkewe said:


> Oh, they're out there. Happy hunting. *snicker*


haha ok maybe i will , but if I happen to hurt myself going through your stuff.....

IM SUING! l


----------



## chickydoda

Some of my favourite movies


----------



## Vaan

Just walked out and they did a surprise attack with the camera XD










Now them being serious











Christmas day and several shots of rum can do wonders XD, I was the prettiest princess at the ball (the blue cardboard tiara)


----------



## Siren

Khys said:


> Nothing better than feeling sick and horrible at work... :bored::frustrating::dry:


This is very close to how I thought you'd look.


----------



## chickydoda

TEA!!!


----------



## intrasearching




----------



## Raichan




----------



## Kriash

Not sure who gave them sugar. Wasn't me. The littlest one always asks for his picture to be taken, the oldest decided he wanted to be in it too.


----------



## Monkey King

Kriash said:


> View attachment 28759
> 
> 
> Not sure who gave them sugar. Wasn't me. The littlest one always asks for his picture to be taken, the oldest decided he wanted to be in it too.


I thought at first that the little one in yellow was poppin his collar. lol O_O


----------



## chickydoda

and also...



chickydoda said:


> I'm secretly a penguin :-D


----------



## Tristan427

Saw I haven't posted in this yet. This thread is another casualty towards my goal of thread domination. World domination is next. Brace yourselves.


----------



## .17485

Here are two I took today. Lol The first one I look retarded. I was being silly.


----------



## Vaan

I decided to show my deathstare :3


----------



## Selene




----------



## Dorigen

Webcam shot of me and my kitty.


----------



## Rainbow

Selene said:


>


Is Selene a guy's name?


----------



## Arcaeus

Here are some classic INTP faces. 

The "Okay, now, not only are you boring me, but I think you've said something so stupid, the only choice left between us is pistols or rapiers." face.

















And the "Ahh, why is that light so bright?! No, don't take my picture yet: my hair ain't did!" face.


----------



## Selene

Rainbow said:


> Is Selene a guy's name?


 No, I'm afraid not.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Hey look! It's the real life Indigo Aria










Yea, I know, I'm ugly and look like a boy, but I was kind of proud of this, considering where I came from, for themz of yew who already knew :wink:


----------



## reletative

Indigo Aria said:


> Hey look! It's the real life Indigo Aria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know, I'm ugly and look like a boy, but I was kind of proud of this, considering where I came from, for themz of yew who already knew :wink:


wrong. Angelina Jolie would be jealous of those lips. You're pretty.


----------



## snail

Indigo Aria said:


> Hey look! It's the real life Indigo Aria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know, I'm ugly and look like a boy, but I was kind of proud of this, considering where I came from, for themz of yew who already knew :wink:


There is an idea out there, which I like, that if you are a girl, and you own your body, it is a girl's body, regardless of its form. The words "look like a boy" are meaningless, because not all boys look the same. Also, thank you for posting your picture. 

Non-Op: Subjective Interpretations of the Body



I just took this with my new webcam.


----------



## MCRTS

Indigo Aria said:


> Hey look! It's the real life Indigo Aria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know, I'm ugly and look like a boy, but I was kind of proud of this, considering where I came from, for themz of yew who already knew :wink:


You look great!


----------



## Selene

Indigo Aria said:


> Hey look! It's the real life Indigo Aria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know, I'm ugly and look like a boy, but I was kind of proud of this, considering where I came from, for themz of yew who already knew :wink:


You look pretty hawt.


----------



## Disfigurine

meow.


----------



## intrasearching

Hnnnngggggg...

I am so groggy -- not ready to face a day.


----------



## OffTheBooks




----------



## Drewbie

Indigo Aria said:


> Hey look! It's the real life Indigo Aria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know, I'm ugly and look like a boy, but I was kind of proud of this, considering where I came from, for themz of yew who already knew :wink:











^That is my way of saying I think you're pretty.


My apartment is dark...


----------



## DavidPopulus

now with added moustache


----------



## Indigo Aria

Fitz Cabbage said:


> ^That is my way of saying I think you're pretty.
> 
> 
> My apartment is dark...


:blushed:

I think you're







too...


----------



## viva

Hi.


----------



## Ace Face

viva said:


> Hi.


:/ 

Please don't be sad.


----------



## Selene

viva said:


> Hi.





Ace Face said:


> :/
> 
> Please don't be sad.


 <3 <3 <3 roud:


Disfigurine said:


> meow.


 I could seriously stare at that picture for hours and find new things to enjoy about it. But I can't do that, because I have work in the morning...


----------



## Richard

Me, my 3D printer and a calibration cube I printed.
That’s right, I live on the edge.


----------



## SilverMoon

REEPER said:


> Me, my 3D printer and a calibration cube I printed.
> That’s right, I live on the edge.


awesome picture ;D


----------



## Indigo Aria

Bored and waiting for the ole folks to get ready so we can go out. Not that I could be filling out job applications or anything useful... I almost see a girl in this pic roud: [warning: future cam whore...]


----------



## chickydoda

I think my plan for tomorrow is obvious... lol


----------



## BlueG

chickydoda said:


> View attachment 29501
> 
> I think my plan for tomorrow is obvious... lol


Cheap way of getting rid of cavities?


----------



## BlueG

REEPER said:


> Me, my 3D printer and a calibration cube I printed.
> That’s right, I live on the edge.












What about a 3d model of your face? Or hand holding the cube....


----------



## pinkrasputin

It's been a tough week.


----------



## chickydoda

chickydoda said:


> View attachment 29501
> 
> I think my plan for tomorrow is obvious... lol


 You're kidding right? Have you not heard of the diet coke and mentos experiment? I thought it was obvious...


----------



## ohmykaffy

*Red Hair *








Hehehehehe~


----------



## Richard

BlueGiraffe said:


> What about a 3d model of your face? Or hand holding the cube....


I'd need a 3d scanner to get a model of my face, but printing that would be a waste of plastic. The hand holding a cube is doable, I just need to fix a bastard leak in the printer first.


----------



## BlueG

chickydoda said:


> You're kidding right? Have you not heard of the diet coke and mentos experiment? I thought it was obvious...


Yes, I was kidding. And actually, my joke requires knowledge of how diet coke and mentos interact. The sudden gush of diet coke would knock a cavity lose. Perhaps create a new one. For a total net change of 0! Yay. 

@ohmykaffy Love the red hair. The ground looks comfy also.



Richard. said:


> I'd need a 3d scanner to get a model of my face, but printing that would be a waste of plastic. The hand holding a cube is doable, I just need to fix a bastard leak in the printer first.


Small scale of your face. It can be a Christmas tree ornament. Can't you overlap pictures to create a 3d model? Or the printer doesn't accept that data?


----------



## Richard

BlueGiraffe said:


> Small scale of your face. It can be a Christmas tree ornament. Can't you overlap pictures to create a 3d model? Or the printer doesn't accept that data?


There is software that can approximate a 3d model using 2d data from different perspectives under certain lighting conditions, I’m having trouble finding one particular open source example I saw recently.
And I was just making a joke about the world being better off without a copy of my face hanging around.


----------



## BlueG

Richard. said:


> There is software that can approximate a 3d model using 2d data from different perspectives under certain lighting conditions, I’m having trouble finding one particular open source example I saw recently.
> And I was just making a joke about the world being better off without a copy of my face hanging around.


You'll remember its full information in the least convenient time. 
I figured but I wasn't sure if you wanted a compliment.


----------



## chickydoda

BlueGiraffe said:


> Yes, I was kidding. And actually, my joke requires knowledge of how diet coke and mentos interact. The sudden gush of diet coke would knock a cavity lose. Perhaps create a new one. For a total net change of 0! Yay.


 Eww, and my sister wanted to drink the left over coke in the bottle. Not gonna let her now!


----------



## BlueG

chickydoda said:


> Eww, and my sister wanted to drink the left over coke in the bottle. Not gonna let her now!


Relax. It takes coke about two days and a half to fully disintegrate a tooth.


----------



## chickydoda

BlueGiraffe said:


> Relax. It takes coke about two days and a half to fully disintegrate a tooth.


 But you just said it would make cavities fall out and create new ones?!?


----------



## BlueG

chickydoda said:


> But you just said it would make cavities fall out and create new ones?!?


You posted a picture of mentos and diet coke. Diet coke and mentos mix together and create a burst, correct? I was overestimating its force to create humor and implied that the force would knock a tooth lose. Typically a cavity would be the weakest tooth so it would be the first to be knocked out. I then said that having diet coke and mentos in your mouth would create a cavity because they are unhealthy. Also the short burst of diet coke would probably reach every corner and cranny in your mouth and the greater the surface area the more likely a cavity will form. I do not believe the volume of diet coke is enough to create a strong enough burst to misplace any teeth. Furthermore, the amount of diet coke you can fit in your mouth would definitely not create enough force. Even if it was, it is no harm to ingest it (according to the joke) AFTER it has already fizzed. The diet coke might be a little flat however.


----------



## chickydoda

BlueGiraffe said:


> You posted a picture of mentos and diet coke. Diet coke and mentos mix together and create a burst, correct? I was overestimating its force to create humor and implied that the force would knock a tooth lose. Typically a cavity would be the weakest tooth so it would be the first to be knocked out. I then said that having diet coke and mentos in your mouth would create a cavity because they are unhealthy. Also the short burst of diet coke would probably reach every corner and cranny in your mouth and the greater the surface area the more likely a cavity will form. I do not believe the volume of diet coke is enough to create a strong enough burst to misplace any teeth. Furthermore, the amount of diet coke you can fit in your mouth would definitely not create enough force. Even if it was, it is no harm to ingest it (according to the joke) AFTER it has already fizzed. The diet coke might be a little flat however.


 Ahh, you were pretty convincing, pretty much made it sound like fact. Congratulations, you fooled me lol.

We should probably stop derailing the thread now. Thanks for some interesting thoughts!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Somehow I get the impression my webcam was not designed to flatter.


----------



## SilentScream

From earlier today


----------



## r.adical




----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

r.adical said:


>


We have the same eyes! :tongue:

Sort of.


----------



## r.adical

> We have the same eyes!


We totally do! I scrolled up and my stomach did a little flip! *highfive*


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

r.adical said:


> We totally do! I scrolled up and my stomach did a little flip! *highfive*


*highfives*


----------



## Drewbie

Why am I so pale? I'm brown, I swear.


----------



## Selene

Fitz Cabbage said:


> Why am I so pale? I'm brown, I swear.


I had a crush for like...3 years on this girl who looked just like you. No lie. Glasses, hair, facial expression, choice of clothing, pale brownness... :shocked:


----------



## Disfigurine

I can't seem to leave my hair alone.
I expect to be bald by spring if this keeps up...


----------



## snail

My new sunglasses finally made it here! Yay!


----------



## intrasearching

It hath snoweth ... like, a lot.


----------



## chickydoda

I am slightly hyped up. I think I'm more fun when I haven't slept the night before. Could probably only happen to someone with Bipolar...


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Raichan

chickydoda said:


> I am slightly hyped up. I think I'm more fun when I haven't slept the night before. Could probably only happen to someone with Bipolar...


The black bow is cute


----------



## chickydoda

Raichan said:


>


 You look sad, are you okay? You are so cute


----------



## Raichan

chickydoda said:


> You look sad, are you okay? You are so cute


aww you noticed?

that was yesterday, i was thinking about being bullied etc :\


----------



## chickydoda

Raichan said:


> aww you noticed?
> 
> that was yesterday, i was thinking about being bullied etc :\


 Aww, pm me about it if you want. I probably won't reply until tomorrow, because I'm tired, but I've had a lot of experiance with bullying. Maybe we can be sad together?


----------



## ispinintights

View attachment 29751

Post roommate-moveout success photo.
(See her empty bed in the bottom corner.)


----------



## Stephen

@_Kayness_ is wearing my shirt, too!​


----------



## snail

You two are so cute!!!










Here I am, choosing to avoid hostile people instead of fighting with them, and feeling pretty content about it.


----------



## Nomenclature

I don't have a webcam anymore + the lamp by my computer is broken,
so enjoy this shitty cell phone camera picture! It's been a while since I posted pictures.


----------



## dagnytaggart

snail said:


> You two are so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am, choosing to avoid hostile people instead of fighting with them, and feeling pretty content about it.


omg omg, I want to pounce and hug you so bad!

Let me? 




#overactiveFi


----------



## Ćerulean

Selene said:


> Aww, sorry...  Never wanted to harm.


No harm caused; you're fine, mayne.


----------



## snail




----------



## ljubavivino

Why so small? Anyways, hello


----------



## Kytaari

ljubavivino said:


> View attachment 30969
> 
> Why so small? Anyways, hello


 You can adjust the size by clicking on the pencil in the top left corner of the page, and after that you'll be taken to a screen where you can adjust the photo's size and position.


----------



## LindseyCnl

Horrible yes... But me about to go 4wheeler ridin wooh


----------



## Oleas

haha i look really uptight! nevermind!


----------



## Pachacutie

I got new glasses. 

Apparently I look like Roy Orbison. Thanks, Dad.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Sorry for the stupid expression lol. I was concentrating on not making my hair move. It doesn't like to cooperate


----------



## Ace Face

Indigo Aria said:


> Sorry for the stupid expression lol. I was concentrating on not making my hair move. It doesn't like to cooperate


Those look like teary eyes! You aight, doll??


----------



## Indigo Aria

Ace Face said:


> Those look like teary eyes! You aight, doll??


I'm very well, thank you for asking! <3 I had my hair pushed awkward and was really concentrating cause it wanted to move, hence the eyes.


----------



## BlueG

Indigo Aria said:


> Sorry for the stupid expression lol. I was concentrating on not making my hair move. It doesn't like to cooperate


Damn gurl. Look at those lips.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I could see that, at the risk of derailing the thread I consider myself quite a good identifier of asians, lots of them in music (piano especially) so I'm glad to see my streak of correct identification hasn't been broken ;D


 guess me! guess me! my pic is in my profile. don't cheat though


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Sick as shit today. My boss asked to see a picture to see how sick I am O_O she still wants me to work so I'm going anyway....While I was trying to take it I took a picture myself making this retarded face by accident:










caption: huuuurrrr duuuurrrrr? 

I had to share (even though my singed eyebrow hasn't grow back properly still.....). I hope this doesn't happen often! No wonder people treat me like I'm retarded.


----------



## Tove

derpin.png - awkward smirks are kind of my trademark


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

The girl is me on webcam. ^___^


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Kayness said:


> guess me! guess me! my pic is in my profile. don't cheat though


Gah, I must admit I had to think for a long time, and since I didn't recognize any immediate facial features coupled with the fact that you were eager to get guessed at I would think it isn't too common a type, so I'm gonna guess that you're Lao or from Laos or however that's supposed to be said.


----------



## chickydoda




----------



## AbioticPrime

Sigh, paparazzi catching me in my natural habitat again...:tongue:


----------



## 3053

i look like a little brat with this new fringe


----------



## viva

Hmm, examining the stats for this thread...










@chickydoda I think a fight to the death is in order; it must be determined who is, in fact, the greater camera-whore. 

I actually think I was reigning at the top for quite a while, but then you dethroned me. How dare you!

Notice how the top ten is dominated by ENFPs. @Oleas @Eerie I think cam-whoring should be added to the type description on personalitypage.com...


----------



## chickydoda

viva said:


> Hmm, examining the stats for this thread...
> 
> @chickydoda I think a fight to the death is in order; it must be determined who is, in fact, the greater camera-whore.
> 
> I actually think I was reigning at the top for quite a while, but then you dethroned me. How dare you!
> 
> Notice how the top ten is dominated by ENFPs. @Oleas @Eerie I think cam-whoring should be added to the type description on personalitypage.com...


Haha, oh wow! I didn't even join this thread until about half way through. I think this is the first time I've ever be in the lead for anything... *sad* but *happy*. Haha.


----------



## viva

Getting myself back in the game!










Sad attempt at sultry-ness.


----------



## Eerie

I'd cam whore some more, if my camera had a memory card, or my web cam wasn't broken.


----------



## Oleas

viva said:


> Hmm, examining the stats for this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chickydoda I think a fight to the death is in order; it must be determined who is, in fact, the greater camera-whore.
> 
> I actually think I was reigning at the top for quite a while, but then you dethroned me. How dare you!
> 
> Notice how the top ten is dominated by ENFPs. @Oleas @Eerie I think cam-whoring should be added to the type description on personalitypage.com...


My only ambition is to dethrone you, I must admit my cam-whoring activities are only part of that agenda!


----------



## chickydoda

Oleas said:


> My only ambition is to dethrone you, I must admit my cam-whoring activities are only part of that agenda!


 I'm scared


----------



## Oleas

chickydoda said:


> I'm scared


No worries, I meant @viva. But since you guys seem to be equally as passionate about cam-whoring, I guess you can be part of my target. lol

PS. For my defense, I haven't posted that many pics! Maybe 6 or 7 in a year and a half I think


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

viva said:


>


Where do you find those stats?


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Oh... I want to join this competition! D:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Though I'm not near #1, I'll post a response to protect my place in the top 5


----------



## SugaSkull

Me with my daughter!


----------



## Selene

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Where do you find those stats?


 I'm not sure how she actually found that in the first place. But, now you can just bookmark the link and change the thread # to whatever you want:

http://personalitycafe.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=27137


----------



## Vaan

I found a WW1 officers cap while cleaning out the Q-store on base. I'm so happy :3 (also my left eye is squinting a bit from glare, also i'm in civvies)


----------



## snail

I just made a headband and necklace out of old bicycle inner tubes.


----------



## DreamStepper

Woo!
Click to make it bigger


----------



## Selene

DreamStepper said:


> Woo!
> Click to make it bigger
> 
> View attachment 32078


You look even prettier in close-up. :kitteh:


----------



## Death Persuades

OMG... here goes nothing... lol


----------



## DreamStepper

Selene said:


> You look even prettier in close-up. :kitteh:



Thank you  <3


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## 3053

still very sick,,,ugh


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Someone force me into bed. Procrastination. First-time nail art. Should be sleeping. Why am I doing this.


----------



## chickydoda

screamofconscious said:


> I'd add a little sausage and chopped bell pepper. Maybe some chopped spinach leaves too.


 Eww sausage... well, whatever you use, make sure you slice it thinly!


----------



## owlet

I am so chill. Mostly because I had no work to do this morning and just edited my story XP


----------



## Dimensional Transition

According to some test I filled in a while ago, my face looks exactly like my type. Give it a guess, I suppose!


----------



## 3053

@chickydoda you are so cute and i love your dress!!


----------



## chickydoda

NeonBomb said:


> @chickydoda you are so cute and i love your dress!!


 Aww thank you  x


----------



## viva

I am a bit too obsessed with these glasses. Although they are huge and take up half my face.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Having a sleepy morning x_x


----------



## Nomenclature

Someone on Tumblr wanted to see, soooo.


----------



## Moon_Child

Disfigurine said:


> meow.


You are gorgeous~ I do tribal fusion belly dancing. You remind me of the costumes we dance in.

This is what I mean:


----------



## Fodzy

Just woke up. So tired.


----------



## Ace Face

Hi, I'm bitchy  and you are?


----------



## Azure Bass

@Ace Face

Hi, I'm smiling for no apparent reason! Nice to meet you!


----------



## knittigan

This is the vaguely disappointed look that is usually plastered on my face when I read the things that people write on the internet. Brought to you today by Facebook.










Can you see where I smacked my head on my kitchen cupboard? I was cooking :kitteh:


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Mwahaha! I'm gonna watch you sleep! ...and bonk my forehead on the webcam! I'm literally standing on my chair because I felt like taking a creeper pic...

Hahahha! I'm STILL oblivious to the interwebz... xP you can't see me suckas!


----------



## possiBri

Me at work... definitely ready to go home.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Dimensional Transition said:


> According to some test I filled in a while ago, my face looks exactly like my type. Give it a guess, I suppose!


Lemme guess... INTJ?


----------



## Dimensional Transition

Smileygirl said:


> Lemme guess... INTJ?


 INTP on the border of ENFP, but a good guess!


----------



## knittigan

Dimensional Transition said:


> INTP on the border of ENFP, but a good guess!


My guess was INTP. Your eyes aren't cold enough to be an INTJ... you've got that swimming-in-Ti/subtle-Fe thing going on :laughing:


----------



## IDontThinkSo

blah blablah blah blah blablah


----------



## chickydoda

Giant Cookie I made. By myself. With the Ben and Jerry's Cookbook. Oh yeah!

My mum doesn't like us eating junk food, or too much of anything. I've been desperate to make cookie dough for a few days, but I was sure she would say no. Anyway, I found out she had chocolate chips, and she let me use them. She didn't know what I was making. I was in the kitchen and I was like, I need to double the recipe (the plan was, to make half cookie dough, and half cookies, then let her have the cookies- genuis!). Anyway, she came along and put all the butter in one cup and melted it, and I was like ''excuse me, thats supposed to be for two batches'' and she was like, ''why can't you make it as one batch'' and then I was like *grr*, then I confessed, and she didn't even care!!! People surprise me sometimes, seriously. Anyway, I had to make two lots because my sister is iffy about eating raw egg, and I didn't really want to eat raw baking soda, so it had to be seperated out.

Anyway, the cookies turned out well, but the cookie dough was a bit salty. I think I'll have to alter the recipe a bit in the future though. To be honest though, I don't really like cookies- unless they are the rainbow ones from Subway- Yum! 

In the cookbook, the cookies were listed as being huge, but I didn't take it very seriously- I only put very small amounts of batter on the trays, and it was supposed to make 12 cookies, but I made 18- they were still much bigger than I was expecting though.


----------



## Eloise

Humidity.
That is all.
Merp.


----------



## chickydoda




----------



## Indigo Aria

AppleCat said:


> Lolwhut.


Love your hurrr. You pull that look off very well.


----------



## Indigo Aria

Guess how I came up with my avatar?


----------



## MiriMiriAru

I give in. For a limited time only...


----------



## knittigan

MiriMiriAru said:


> I give in. For a limited time only...


You have the most adorable/mischievous looking eyes ever. Love it!


----------



## MiriMiriAru

knittigan said:


> You have the most adorable/mischievous looking eyes ever. Love it!


Thank you! :kitteh:


----------



## Sina

@Indigo Aria
You're gorgeous!<3
You have the sexiest lips! Gawd!


----------



## Fizz

Boss said:


> @Indigo Aria
> You're gorgeous!<3
> *You have the sexist lips!* Gawd!


I don't think her lips are oppressive :tongue:


----------



## Sina

Fizz said:


> I don't think her lips are oppressive :tongue:


lofl..I'd love for Indigo's lips to oppress mine


----------



## SilentScream

Boss said:


> @Indigo Aria
> You're gorgeous!<3
> You have the sexiest lips! Gawd!


Hey. I clicked this thread hoping you'd finally posted a pic of yourself. 

You're such a buzzkill!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Jawz said:


> Hey. I clicked this thread hoping you'd finally posted a pic of yourself.
> 
> You're such a buzzkill!


 I could say the same to you


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Indigo Aria said:


> Love your hurrr. You pull that look off very well.


Thank ye very much there. 

It's been said before in the last few replies, but you do have very purty lips. :kitteh:


----------



## AbioticPrime

Fodzy said:


> Just woke up. So tired.


In case you haven't gotten this before, you look just like:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Posting this on such a public thread feels like getting naked on a balcony. :blushed:


----------



## AbioticPrime

Just trust me, okay?


----------



## Lachesis

kaleidoscope said:


> View attachment 36871
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this on such a public thread feels like getting naked on a balcony. :blushed:


Mine mine mine mine! :blushed:


----------



## Stephen

That's me with my daughter just now. We were all ready to go meet her new cousin in the NICU, but the hospital staff said she couldn't go in there because she's too young, and not a sibling. So I guess I'm meeting the boy tomorrow while my daughter's with her mom.


----------



## JamieBond

ello PerCers!


----------



## Agent Blackout

Stephen said:


> That's me with my daughter just now. We were all ready to go meet her new cousin in the NICU, but the hospital staff said she couldn't go in there because she's too young, and not a sibling. So I guess I'm meeting the boy tomorrow while my daughter's with her mom.


Wow, Kayness did a really great job on your profile picture!!
Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Stephen 

Your daughter is SO UNBELIEVABLY cute. I predict many broken hearts when this little munchkin grows up.


----------



## AbioticPrime

@Stephen, you two look like lovely people


----------



## SilentScream

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Stephen_
> 
> Your daughter is SO UNBELIEVABLY cute. I predict many broken hearts when this little munchkin grows up.


And a few broken bones when @Stephen gets his hands on anyone who tries to mess with his little one


----------



## kaleidoscope

Jawz said:


> And a few broken bones when @Stephen gets his hands on anyone who tries to mess with his little one


Stephen's bans on PerC would take on an angry, almost murderous note around that time. It would earn him the nickname Shovely Stephen. :laughing:


----------



## SilentScream

kaleidoscope said:


> Stephen's bans on PerC would take on an angry, almost murderous note around that time. It would earn him the nickname Shovely Stephen. :laughing:


How about Stomp'em Stephen? 

/ing derail with a freshly taken pic of myself since I've been derailing the thread for a couple of days xD


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Stephen_
> 
> Your daughter is SO UNBELIEVABLY cute. I predict many broken hearts when this little munchkin grows up.


I am in complete, and utter agreement with the above quotation.


----------



## Feelings

I felt that the child was rather small, personally. I'm not used to seeing humans that small.


----------



## Richard

bored


----------



## Cetanu

Hai guies.
















Richard said:


> bored



Mmmm dem sexy bulging eyeballs.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

Richard said:


> bored



*0*


*The eyes see into the soul.*


----------



## Stephen

Richard said:


>


Posed before a massive, veiny eyeball. The pillow was a good idea.


----------



## Inure Penumbra

meeeee!


----------



## viva

chickydoda said:


>


This is the cutest photo of you ever! Hehe, such an ENFP face.


----------



## chickydoda

@viva why thank you  I thought you had retired?

I used to pull similar intimidating type faces on my maths teacher. It was like ''yeah, you can go away now, theres nothing you can say to make me do work! Hahahahaha'' and he would slowly back away. Friends thought it was hilarious! Bit of a class clown there.


----------



## Feelings

chickydoda said:


> @_viva_ why thank you  I thought you had retired?


you can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

Feelings said:


> you can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave


Is that a threat? 

>_>
<_<
>_>


----------



## Erudis

I've posted on the INTP forum before, but I'll post here as well because I have no shame at all:

_I don't always take pictures of myself_










_But when I do, I look like Dr. House_


----------



## Agent Blackout

Erudis said:


> I've posted on the INTP forum before, but I'll post here as well because I have no shame at all:
> 
> _I don't always take pictures of myself_


You look like Shia Labeouf


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

Erudis said:


> I've posted on the INTP forum before, but I'll post here as well because I have no shame at all:
> 
> _I don't always take pictures of myself_
> 
> 
> _But when I do, I look like Dr. House_



Heeeheeeheheheeee :3 That is so adorable! XD


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> Heeeheeeheheheeee :3 That is so adorable! XD


NOoooooo it's not! It's creepy! Omg!


----------



## Erudis

Agent Blackout said:


> You look like Shia Labeouf


So that's why those random people were greeting me on the street and looking at me funny! I never understood that.



Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> Heeeheeeheheheeee :3 That is so adorable! XD


You're watching too much anime.


----------



## LotusBlossom

@_Erudis_ nice photoshopping skillz. liquify is something i've yet to master.


----------



## Erudis

@Kayness Thanks! But to be honest, I don't recall ever using liquify in a professional setting. If you can do the same with other tools, you're not missing anything. roud:


----------



## Laney

Self conscious smile >_>


----------



## Svensenberg

Random webcam photo. My guitar says hi roud:


----------



## Eerie

lulllz


----------



## Kat91

This is me right now:


----------



## Wellsy

I tried to smirk but it didn't quite work.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

Erudis said:


> You're watching too much anime.


Heeeeeeey... Anime is NOT a bad thing. Especially if it's Claymore-esque. And I was being nice. Take it damnit! Take it! Lol.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

Enfpleasantly said:


> NOoooooo it's not! It's creepy! Omg!



But... But.. B-but ._. It is.. Adorable.. :s

View attachment 37522



My attempt at a: >_>

Yeah... I tried. -shrugs- Edit: Oh oh! Shower head says F*ck off. He's having a bad day, the poor guy :c


----------



## Laney

Sorry about the bad camera quality. My phone has a front and back camera and the front sucks.

Creepy mommy

Same ol' smile

Silly pic

I always look so serious. I'm really not.


----------



## BensUsername

This is me.

Hi.


----------



## SilentScream

I have never had my hair this short :shocked: But I really wanted a change. 

and I'm already regretting it :frustrating:










Edit: My nephew has never seen my hair this short and his reaction

"Mamoo .. your hair is crazy right now. Your hair is funny."


----------



## Indigo Aria

@Jawz, It's rather cute ^.^' but I certainly understand not feeling comfortable with it 

I just updated the ISFP thread, may as well post here too...


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Indigo Aria said:


> @_Jawz_, It's rather cute ^.^' but I certainly understand not feeling comfortable with it
> 
> I just updated the ISFP thread, may as well post here too...


:shocked: Why you always so pretty (and increasingly so, on a weekly basis apparently)?


----------



## viva

Omgosh @Jawz! You look like a totally different person! I think your old hair suited your _personality_ better... but the haircut itself looks great!

I'm cheating cause this isn't right now but it was a few hours ago. Buy mah cookiessss


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

viva said:


> Omgosh @Jawz! You look like a totally different person! I think your old hair suited your _personality_ better... but the haircut itself looks great!
> 
> I'm cheating cause this isn't right now but it was a few hours ago. Buy mah cookiessss


Are the cakes for decoration or what?


----------



## viva

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Are the cakes for decoration or what?


I can't tell if you are joking or if you really can't tell it's a bake sale 

Sorry, over the past couple of weeks my sense of humor and ability to read people has shriveled up and died.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

viva said:


> I can't tell if you are joking or if you really can't tell it's a bake sale
> 
> Sorry, over the past couple of weeks my sense of humor and ability to read people has shriveled up and died.


Yeah I was joking.


----------



## Samia

Just got up and was getting ready to go out. Didn't manage to do my hair yet...:shocked:


----------



## Stelmaria

My anonymity is about to end. People will no longer see me as a talking Snow Leopard. 

I like the whole "right now" concept as it gives an excuse for photos with bad lighting and dodgy poses:










Enjoy. :kitteh:


----------



## Svensenberg

Ever wonder how I look first thing in the morning? ... no? Well, I'm gonna show you anyway!


----------



## Subtle Murder

Just got home from work, am changed into my pyjamas and getting ready for bed.  This is what 1:00am looks like on me.


----------



## Marac

Yhar!


----------



## chickydoda

Marac said:


> Yhar!


Wow! You are excessively good looking!


----------



## 3053

awake 29 hours cheers to that


----------



## Misha




----------



## Thorndrop

Haven't been on this site for ages... 

Anyway.
Yay for spontaneous picture-taking!
I'm happy right now. I've just finished my first year of uni (yesterday), the weather is warm but not too hot... and I also happen to be wearing a rather fun t-shirt.


----------



## chickydoda

@Thorndrop I love your tshirt!


----------



## DreamStepper

Just sitting in the car after a long day...


----------



## Misha

My _Ni_ tells me I might regret posting up with all these, though my _Fe_ has been feeling a bit reckless and tells me _to hell with it_!

I took these pictures just two days ago when the weather is all bright and sunny, and thought of mimicking other types while hanging out with my lovely ex-coworker.

After I'd taken all these portraits, my friend (who took it with me) did ask me why would I want to take so many "cheesy, yet not-so-funny" shots, I told her I'm planning to post this on a personality site. That's when she freaked out. Though she felt better after I'd promised her anonymity by adding cutesy stickers to cover her face.

Anyhow, I tried my best to imitate you guys, hopefully I'll win a trophy (or _Razzie_) for "Best Goofy Actress": :blushed:









INTJ's _lovely_ Death Stare









ESFP feeling sober after partying for 24 hours









INTP's _cheeky_ humor + semi-Death Stare









ENFP's attempt to be charming _but_ running out of idea!









ISFP showcase of musical/artistic talent









INFJ's unhealthy shadow type of ESTP









INFJ's attempt to read people with mystic aura 




Hopefully I'm not too far off.


----------



## saltare

Double ENTPs?
Link not working...


----------



## thistled bones




----------



## NingenExp




----------



## Eerie

<333333


----------



## skycloud86

Here's me drinking some vodka (I don't normally wear my glasses when taking a picture of myself).


----------



## brennycat

(Photo and unintelligent comment have been removed by poster)


----------



## dejavu

brennycat said:


> View attachment 39086
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ugliness! x_x


...Are you serious? You really call that ugly? 

I must be repulsive in comparison. :laughing:


----------



## Cetanu

dejavu said:


> ...Are you serious? You really call that ugly?
> 
> I must be repulsive in comparison. :laughing:


Congratulations, you took the bait.


----------



## dejavu

Cetanu said:


> Congratulations, you took the bait.


Nah, I'm calling her on her silliness.

And pointing out that she's inadvertently calling others ugly. :tongue:


----------



## aravis

Aw, tell me I look purty, too!


----------



## Subtle Murder

aravis said:


> View attachment 39122
> 
> Aw, tell me I look purty, too!


Holy shit girl. Is it hot in here or is it just me? *tugs collar* Damn!


----------



## intrasearching




----------



## lupa

all bashful and stuff


----------



## Enkidu

I'm feeling redundant...


----------



## brennycat

Sorry for trolling you guys I guess! Ha...


----------



## brennycat

I wasn't fishing for compliments, honest! Hahah, oh dear! Sorry for confusion!!


----------



## Chipps

Enki said:


> I'm feeling redundant...


hm...I've seen this photo before, but I can't recall from where.


----------



## Annietopia

le me right now


----------



## voronoi goggles

3:00am goonette


----------



## SunSoul

It's me right now. Decided to not wash my hair for a month. Excuse the greasy-ness.. I just showered.


----------



## Vaan

Alright time to show some pics of our last Bivouak ^_^

This is me teaching Major and Minor obstacles/crossings and Contact drills




















My Sergeant and I










My Lance Corporal and I (It's just my bottom half/rank slide though XD)











Me doing a bit of Recon











Me doing a short O-group shortly after 











This is us climbing hills as a part of a bull ring


----------



## Scruffy

Thrift store victory, total outfit is roughly $6


----------



## Raichan




----------



## EbonyTigger

Me with Dylan (who at the time was my snugglebug)









I've braved posting it (with encouragement from @Raichan)


----------



## Coburn




----------



## cubilone

Fired up my webcam and there you go!


----------



## SwordfishTrombone

I guess I'll immortalize myself on here...










Just got out of the shower. Normally my hair is quite messy.


----------



## Disfigurine

Goofin'.


----------



## Subtle Murder

I just wanted to share this picture of my t-shirt, which I just got in the mail. *grins*


----------



## 3053

I'm trying out my new rollers for tonight, let's hope for curls :]


----------



## Subtle Murder

NeonBomb said:


> I'm trying out my new rollers for tonight, let's hope for curls :]


If your curls are successful, please post a picture!


----------



## moonrube

One of those days...time for bed :T


----------



## Vaan

Scruffy said:


> Thrift store victory, total outfit is roughly $6


You totally look like derek from step brothers XD Awesome


----------



## lastman

Here is my mug









Lets see how long it takes before I get self conscious and decide to remove the image


----------



## viva

Got my five try-on pairs of glasses in the mail today from this awesome company that is one-for-one (kind of like Toms). I love them all and can't really decide which to order but I think these are my favorite! Totally geek chic but not so big that they swallow my face...


----------



## dejavu

Needed a new pic for facebook, so yeah.


----------



## ThornyBones

Wow, Dejavu you look really similair to Alison Lohman


----------



## chickydoda




----------



## Subtle Murder

@chickydoda - cute curls, girl!


----------



## chickydoda

La Petite Sirène said:


> @_chickydoda_ - cute curls, girl!


Thanks! :-x

Can't wait to see @NeonBomb 's


----------



## Agent Blackout

viva said:


> Got my five try-on pairs of glasses in the mail today from this awesome company that is one-for-one (kind of like Toms). I love them all and can't really decide which to order but I think these are my favorite! Totally geek chic but not so big that they swallow my face...


I like geeks haha


----------



## AbioticPrime

Marlowe said:


> View attachment 39579
> 
> 
> View attachment 39580
> 
> 
> View attachment 39581
> 
> 
> View attachment 39583


_Exactly_ how I imagined you! Cute


----------



## Eerie

glow chalking it up tonight ;P I must buy more of this stuff! SO FUN! (yeah yeah blurry, i don't care, the glowing hand rocks)


----------



## lastman

Agent Blackout said:


> I like geeks haha


Yup, nothing wrong with cute female geeks in my book


----------



## Dimensional Transition

I waste way too much time making boring pictures of myself into bizarre acid trips into space.


----------



## Polymaniac

Me at a Hibachi restaurant earlier this morning. If I look frustrated, it's because the waiter spilled water on me! :angry:


----------



## CrabbyPaws

Just took a picture of me and ducky doing our duck face. 









He is awesome because you can put him in the microwave and heat him up for your sore tummy. He looks after me. :happy:


----------



## CrabbyPaws

@dejavu You are so cute! :tongue:


----------



## dejavu

CrabbyPaws said:


> @dejavu You are so cute! :tongue:


Thanks! You're very pretty yourself.


----------



## Dan E

Love me some bad lighting


----------



## gwennylou

new hair color...


----------



## Drewbie




----------



## nuue

It's morninggggg in the living room. :crazy:
Yay bad quality webcam that came with my laptop.


----------



## Eerie

yeah my face is sunburnt, and my scalp for that matter.


----------



## ShadoWolf




----------



## Eloise

Hello friends.


----------



## Eloise

Dimensional Transition said:


> I waste way too much time making boring pictures of myself into bizarre acid trips into space.


Regardless of the fact we've never spoken, we are now best friends. I HAVE A LOT OF FEELINGS FOR HOW GREAT YOU ARE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## FacePalm

question: why is my picture so small?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Neurasthenia said:


>



l was going to quote this blank post just say "HOT!!!!", but now l realize there actually is code here oO


----------



## Kriash

It's 1am.


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Because I prefer taking goofy pictures of myself than serious ones...


----------



## AbioticPrime




----------



## Angua




----------



## StElmosDream

@*MiriMiriAru*
I like your hairstyle it suits you very well.... do a normal face please?


----------



## Dimensional Transition

Eloise said:


> Regardless of the fact we've never spoken, we are now best friends. I HAVE A LOT OF FEELINGS FOR HOW GREAT YOU ARE RIGHT NOW.


Haha awesome. This cheered me up!


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Being a ninja in the dark with a crappy webcam =


----------



## MiriMiriAru

StElmosDream said:


> @*MiriMiriAru*
> I like your hairstyle it suits you very well.... do a normal face please?


A request? Way to make a girl nervous :tongue: (oh, and thank you, hehe)... ummm... I took this one at the same time as the other:










(there's too many pics of me on this page now... )


----------



## StElmosDream

MiriMiriAru said:


> A request? Way to make a girl nervous :tongue: (oh, and thank you, hehe)... ummm... I took this one at the same time as the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (there's too many pics of me on this page now... )


Thank you much better, it is just as nice to see simple fashion that works to suit personalities in photos


----------



## cue5c

Just so you know, that's not my shitty laptop camera. That's a wall of water between you and me.


----------



## dejavu

FigureSkater said:


> P.S. dejavu, you've ruined my theory of only INTJs can be obsessed with the T-Hiddles :tongue:
> (obsessed can also mean have him as your avatar)


I love ruining theories. :tongue:

"Obsessed" really is too strong a word, though, even if he is in my avatar.

Now, if we were talking Chris Hemsworth...


----------



## VictoriaB

chickydoda said:


>


OH MY GOSH! 

I love this one!


----------



## Antipode

^ click.

This forum is mildly creepy...but I like it :laughing:


----------



## Promethea

New laptop, so I can actually upload pics, and use webcam. Yaaaayy.










^Yes, this is my "Yaaaayy" face.


----------



## cityofcircuits

right now right now










and this.....


----------



## alyssa_

A couple hours ago  :


----------



## Raichan




----------



## VictoriaB

Well, eyes are a shut......oh well


----------



## StElmosDream

Not the most flattering, was very forced but better than the other 5 I could have chosen Xd.


----------



## chickydoda

VictoriaB said:


> Well, eyes are a shut......oh well
> 
> View attachment 43809


I like this one too!!!

I had a doll called Victoria when I was four. Only I had trouble pronouncing it, so I called her ''Torie''


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Subtle Murder

Going to a friend's birthday tonight. Pretty darn excited about the present I got her; not so much for the present itself (a box of chocolates), but because of the gift wrap and the card (the card inside is a Batman card, and when you open it, it says: "A great kid like you deserves an awesome birthday!" in this really cool Batman voice). I wish I'd been able to put tickets to see The Dark Knight Rises in there. Alas, I have to wait until pay day.


----------



## Baby Spidey

^ My attempt at a _sexy _smile right here... I guess it could be seen as "Wow, you're an idiot, but I love you" look. I don't know, haha.


----------



## Inguz

1k posts, so about time.


----------



## HamsterSamurai

I would, but I took a shower an hour ago and am still air-drying. Check back in a little bit.

edit:


----------



## cue5c




----------



## Ethereal

Avatar pic was taken minutes ago


----------



## unINFalliPle

*Ethereal*, you look really cool!
You look mysterious. And there's something about you that I feel I can relate to. Sorry if this is super creepy.


----------



## disasterbunny

amstel made me do this


----------



## VictoriaB

cue5c said:


>


I have a hoodie just like that!


----------



## cue5c

VictoriaB said:


> I have a hoodie just like that!


We can be hoodie buddies! Although there's the chance we'll look like cult members..


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Just got off work and showered.










Should've posted what I looked like before the shower.


----------



## brennycat




----------



## Svensenberg

I have no idea what kind of facial expression this is supposed to be...


----------



## knittigan

Svensenberg said:


> I have no idea what kind of facial expression this is supposed to be...
> 
> View attachment 44085


No idea, but you have really nice teeth!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Just got off work and showered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should've posted what I looked like before the shower.


Should have cleaned your room before you did anything  Ugh, even this ENFP can't breathe looking at that disaster ;p


----------



## DomNapoleon

Right now, right now:


----------



## Wellsy

brennycat said:


> View attachment 44079


I'm curious, did you name that photo "butts"? hahaha


----------



## Minerva1




----------



## DirtyMink




----------



## MysteriousMoon

View attachment 44215


Don't judge me by the room behind me. LOL...


----------



## Subtle Murder

About to head out to this:

Game Masters


----------



## erica

You can always tell if my smile is fake by whether or not my eyebrows are raised. Yep, this one's phony.


----------



## chickydoda

MysteriousMoon said:


> Don't judge me by the room behind me. LOL...


But... its tidy!


----------



## MysteriousMoon

chickydoda said:


> But... its tidy!


I'm pretty tidy but I meant the girlishness of the room, I'm not that feminine. That earring you see? I'm only wearing one. LOL :tongue:


----------



## chickydoda

MysteriousMoon said:


> I'm pretty tidy but I meant the girlishness of the room, I'm not that feminine. That earring you see? I'm only wearing one. LOL :tongue:


But... you're a girl! You're only being too girly if you think of yourself less than a man, or it makes you uncomfortable. If you don't like dresses, don't wear one. I love girly stuff, but my bedroom/wardrobe is pretty neutral. I think I like a mixture of everything. I LOVE Barbie. I'm hoping when I reach heaven, I would have a huge room filled with barbie dolls. I think I just like their outfits.

Besides, I'm an ENFP, I won't judge you on what you like. Just be yourself. Don't follow trends because everyone else is, or do things because they make your friends happy. Do what makes you happy. Be an individual!

Although, sometimes its good to conform. It certainly would have stopped a lot of bullying and hate coming my way in my younger years! I think people like me more now that I'm older, because I'm just me, and nobody else.

BTW, I wanted one earring in one ear, and two in the other when I was younger! I got it done, then decided I didn't like the way it looked, so ended up getting two in each ear. I don't wear earrings that often now, I'm too lazy and can't really afford to buy new ones, and/or ones that don't go green. I guess you need to spend more than $10... (I'm notorious for buying cheap jewellary... the most expensive thing I own (that I brought) was $34 and it was a really chunky necklace. I don't think I'd spend more than $15 on anything up to that point). I really want a Mockingjay necklace... (I'm reading Catching Fire at the moment.)


----------



## Joey Couturier




----------



## chickydoda

Joey Couturier said:


>


Wow! So handsome!


----------



## MysteriousMoon

chickydoda said:


> But... you're a girl! You're only being too girly if you think of yourself less than a man, or it makes you uncomfortable. If you don't like dresses, don't wear one. I love girly stuff, but my bedroom/wardrobe is pretty neutral.
> 
> Besides, I'm an ENFP, I won't judge you on what you like. Just be yourself. Don't follow trends because everyone else is, or do things because they make your friends happy. Do what makes you happy. Be an individual!


Yeah, well, if you knew me than you know I'm far from conformity. I actually quite enjoy my room, but I find it more fun to dress old-school nineties' hip hop. No one at my school dresses like me, I've been called "*****" by tons of classmates but it doesn't stop me because I don't care about other people, everyone there just dresses in jeans and Abercrombie, but since I can't afford their crappy clothes I'll buy from Plato's Closet or wherever, use hand-me-downs or what 's on sale. I mean, I suppose to an extent I do care, I'm sensitive and take offenses seriously (some days I cry about being different), and I will take critique to heart but I also think I'm above them in a way. Really some days I'll wear dresses and I actually enjoy that too, my wardrobe is mixed. When I was younger I used to wear the fanciest skirts and colorful necklaces (I looked like a rainbow vomited on me), but I was also chubby. The summer of 2011 I developed an eating disorder and lost all the weight and now I'm skinny. The other reason I wear baggier clothes is because I have Body Dismorphic Disorder, I think I'm fat, but the mirror will show a person who is thin but I just want to lose more weight. From time to time I still struggle with the eating disorder. Thank God, there's an INFP in my life that brings me up when I'm down. He's amazing. I really have feelings for him, it disproves the fact that I'm actually not gay, but to quote Seinfeld "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## chickydoda

@_MysteriousMoon_ Aww hug, that sucks! How old are you? I'm 22, so I can pretty much do what I want now. I'm not stuck with vain, superficial people who care so much about what others think any more, I can just surround myself with people I like. I suspect I might have to put up with it again when I start working and studying. At least I know who I can be myself around, that's always a bonus.

Ugh, fashion infuriates me. I can't find clothes that fit in the second hand shops because I'm a big girl, and I can't afford stuff at regular stuff, because with the money I do have, I'd rather spend it on computer/camera stuff. I would love to have more money for clothes though.

Its funny that you mention body dismorphia, I actually see myself as being skinnier than I am! When I see photos of myself (not the selfies I post on here) I get so embarrassed and ashamed. If I saw myself how someone on the street sees me, I would be too self conscious to ever leave the house. I think you will adjust to your new body eventually, it takes time. I just hope you are healthy now, whether fat or thin (you're definitely not fat now!).

I'm sorry to hear about your struggles. Its not fair that we can't be ourselves without having our sexuality challenged. Liking a guy doesn't really prove anything though, you could still be bisexual (something I identified with for a while)- you stated that you're not though, so yeah, straight. I hope you can find happiness. You deserve it.



MysteriousMoon said:


> Yeah, well, if you knew me than you know I'm far from conformity.


I kind of figured based on your hair...

Btw, INFJs are my favourite type! Sounds like you could do with some ENFPs too!!!


----------



## MysteriousMoon

Yeah, I'm getting over it for once. I'm finding inspiration in things. I try to look in the mirror now and hope for the better, I'll exercise and dance all the time. I'm fifteen. I don't feel like it, I feel older, and honestly I hate teenagers with all my heart, it's their culture, their youth and their naive notions that disgust me. I suppose I'm an old soul. I identify with adults and old people and have a great connection with people who already know who they are and have been through self-discovery. There's also more to dismorphia than just the idea you're fat, it's also skin-picking, pulling, hurting myself with my nails, wanting liposuction, wanting hip bones to show, compulsive mirror checking, compulsive measuring of the body and hours long of excercise. It's awful, but now instead of looking in the mirror and nit-picking I'll try to make a funny face or dance to Jamiroquai instead. It's better that way. I am healthy and rather than starving I eat 1,400 calories a day, and I'll indulge, sometimes I do end up feeling guilty though if I eat certain food like pizza (it's rare when I eat this) and I'll end up not eating much the next day. 

It does disprove you being gay with a sole attraction to women. I could just say I was never sexually attracted to women, some I found attractive but that doesn't mean I wanted them romantically. I'm comfortable being straight and yet confident that if I wanted to put my arm around my friend who's a girl I don't care if people think we're dating because I know I'm not into her that way. Again, it doesn't matter if you're gay, straight, or bi...


----------



## chickydoda

@MysteriousMoon

We better take this conversation to our walls, the mods have a rule about this sort of thing.


----------



## MysteriousMoon

A'ight


----------



## MysteriousMoon

View attachment 44296






























Adidas of epicness!


----------



## chickydoda

@MysteriousMoon You have amazing skin missy!


----------



## MysteriousMoon

Thank you! I'm about to reply to your mail! ...


----------



## MysteriousMoon

I love your smile though! Gorgeous. ^-^


----------



## geniusdexter

Here goes nothing.....









God, I'm such a mess


----------



## alyssa_

Obligatory serious-face-and-not-looking-at-the-camera self portrait.


----------



## BeauGarcon

cubilone said:


> View attachment 39649
> View attachment 39650
> 
> 
> Fired up my webcam and there you go!


Seriously, you look like my father xD. And he's also a type 9 like you.


----------



## MysteriousMoon

View attachment 45355
View attachment 45356


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Here I am..... Very NT-like!


----------



## SenhorFrio

The King Of Dreams said:


> Here I am..... Very NT-like!


dude you are fucking rocking that stache!


----------



## The King Of Dreams

SenhorFrio said:


> dude you are fucking rocking that stache!


I've had this for about 8-9 years! My friends tried to imitate but they looked terrible. My stache is ME.


----------



## chrominance

At work.


----------



## gammagon

Hi


----------



## MandarinChild

I wish everyone had a chance to be seen. That's all anyone wants, right? To be seen--beautiful or ridiculous, rueful or banal--before the oblivion of everything else.


----------



## NuclearPiggy

I'm trying out this thing called "fashion", which is a foreign concept to me since I'm usually a t-shirt and jeans kinda girl...


----------



## brennycat

yep!


----------



## 3053

this is me and my mam heyyyy guyyyyyyyyyyzzzz


----------



## Incognita

Me.. Doing a really crap imitation of Rosie the Riveter Poster. BOO-YUH.


----------



## breadandbutter

My best inanimate friend and me enjoying some good old procrastination at almost 10 pm.


----------



## Seagull

*Hello*

Sorry. I am too shy! I deleted my picture.​


----------



## nádej

Nearly-autumn Saturdays are best spent wearing big sweaters and drinking hot cider, obviously.


----------



## Annietopia

I got a new haircut yayy


----------



## Subtle Murder

It's midnight. I'm relaxing with a cup of sleepy time tea in one of my favourite mugs.


----------



## Ćerulean

La Petite Sirène said:


> It's midnight. I'm relaxing with a cup of sleepy time tea in one of my favourite mugs.


Don't know if the silliness was intended, but if you raised the mug just one more inch up then the mug's design could give you a sweet, waxed stache. Yea definitely feel'n the wax... the thickness of the others don't suite you, although I can appreciate the fine art of a chin stache if that's your style. roud:


----------



## Subtle Murder

Ćerulean;2841642 said:


> Don't know if the silliness was intended, but if you raised the mug just one more inch up then the mug's design could give you a sweet, waxed stache. Yea definitely feel'n the wax... the thickness of the others don't suite you. lolol


Silliness is always intended.  I just couldn't get the angle right. Haha. Also, that moustache you picked belongs to Albert Einstein. I'll take that as a compliment! :tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean

La Petite Sirène said:


> Silliness is always intended.  I just couldn't get the angle right. Haha. Also, that moustache you picked belongs to Albert Einstein. I'll take that as a compliment! :tongue:


Silliness at its finest.... ek, I'm starting to sound like a dated Lexus commercial. That's as close to Einstein as it gets with me. Enjoy your Einstein Chin stache.


----------



## owlet

Just got a haircut, but it's looking a bit weird because the hairdresser stuck moose in it


----------



## Dan E

Overt boredom prior to stumbling upon Personality Cafe.


----------



## Dan E

nádej said:


> Nearly-autumn Saturdays are best spent wearing big sweaters and drinking hot cider, obviously.


Goodness, you're stunning.


----------



## Justin Opmeer

Still in work clothes, just got home.


----------



## quadrivium

My recent move rendered me with dark circles.


----------



## MrMagpie

Please ignore the state of my room, the fact that looking at the webcam is hard, and also what are my lips doing?

On second thought, I submit for your consideration a blank white square.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## DeductiveReasoner

Yes, that is a rice hat. Found it in my new room. Fun times will be had with this hat.


----------



## Antipode

Dan E said:


> Overt boredom prior to stumbling upon Personality Cafe.


Stop being so pretty!!! Cheater :tongue:


----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## Epictetus

I keep telling that human bastard to put me down. Messin' up my purdy red hair and shit.


----------



## LunacyxFringe

Cheated. Not a full face picture, and this was taken two days ago. To be fair though, my phone is dead & I'm not using my laptop.


----------



## Vaan

Here are two new pictures of me from the week I went out bush for AFX(Cadets thing)

My ENFJ friend who was the photographer for it all took this picture, she also changed it to black and white XD.











Another one by my ENFJ friend, i'm furthest to the left


----------



## frabjuosity

Back my house at uni and oversized autumn jumpers.


----------



## Promethea

(wasn't even my watermelon)


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Promethea said:


> y
> 
> (wasn't even my watermelon)


 thief. You can have your hands chopped off for stealing a watermelon in some parts of the world.


----------



## Cheesecoffee

Beautiful


----------



## Promethea

Diphenhydramine said:


> thief. You can have your hands chopped off for stealing a watermelon in some parts of the world.


Thats totally completely fair retribution and in no way excessive.


----------



## Liontiger

Currently looking like a 12 year old


----------



## Mange

Liontiger said:


> Currently looking like a 12 year old
> View attachment 49826




well, I don't want to sound creepy, but you're an incredibly attractive looking 12 year old.


----------



## Liontiger

thankxxyou said:


> well, I don't want to sound creepy, but you're an incredibly attractive looking 12 year old.


Bahaha. It's not illegal if they only _look _​young, right?...


----------



## Mange

Liontiger said:


> Bahaha. It's not illegal if they only _look _​young, right?...


If thinking that an image of an adult woman looking like a twelve year old is sexy is wrong then I don't want to be right :crazy:


----------



## turmauge

Just got up, my Kindle and I are going for a stroll with my parents.










@_Zerosum_ You can't possibly expect me to get you this shirt without also buying it for myself.... Pic pls?!?!


----------



## Zerosum

turmauge said:


> Just got up, my Kindle and I are going for a stroll with my parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Zerosum_ You can't possibly expect me to get you this shirt without also buying it for myself.... Pic pls?!?!


lol awwwww! Quite happy you bought yourself one as well, thats simply awesome! Out of curiosity.. What size is yours? 

Ill bust out my camera tomorrow!


----------



## turmauge

Zerosum said:


> lol awwwww! Quite happy you bought yourself one as well, thats simply awesome! Out of curiosity.. What size is yours?
> 
> Ill bust out my camera tomorrow!


It's a small, but it's sort of slouchy and really long on me. Tbh I immediately thought you when I first saw it but just bought it for myself  Then figured since it ships free in Aus (local company) then why not send you one.

If you don't put a photo up I'll be really mad at you


----------



## Zerosum

turmauge said:


> It's a small, but it's sort of slouchy and really long on me. Tbh I immediately thought you when I first saw it but just bought it for myself  Then figured since it ships free in Aus (local company) then why not send you one.
> 
> If you don't put a photo up I'll be really mad at you


lol its almost (emphasising almost) fits like a normal shirt on you! Would be amusing to see you in mine, 1 and 3 quarter shirt thing . I am incredibly fond of that shirt though, as soon as I wash it, its usually chucked straight on so was an amazing present actually. In contrast my mum bought me a book by some Vietnamese dude about growing up in Australia.. Still in my car glove box.. Not even the Thieves who took everything from the car wanted it!! 

Also not to worry, I will definitely upload a pick tomorrow.. When the shirt is all dry (in the wash today!)


----------



## turmauge

Zerosum said:


> lol its almost (emphasising almost) fits like a normal shirt on you! Would be amusing to see you in mine, 1 and 3 quarter shirt thing . I am incredibly fond of that shirt though, as soon as I wash it, its usually chucked straight on so was an amazing present actually. In contrast my mum bought me a book by some Vietnamese dude about growing up in Australia.. Still in my car glove box.. Not even the Thieves who took everything from the car wanted it!!
> 
> Also not to worry, I will definitely upload a pick tomorrow.. When the shirt is all dry (in the wash today!)


Did I get you L or XL? Mine's already long enough to cover my butt, I'd be swimming in your shirt :S And aww didn't expect you to like it that much.. Thought it should look good on you. If you like I can send you a different one from the same shop?


----------



## Zerosum

turmauge said:


> Did I get you L or XL? Mine's already long enough to cover my butt, I'd be swimming in your shirt :S And aww didn't expect you to like it that much.. Thought it should look good on you. If you like I can send you a different one from the same shop?


I actually got the XL and fits me like a glove! Really really awesome and you were definitely right! And I actually bought myself a couple of them the other day, because looked in my wardrobe and realised that I actually have no clothes left anymore.. Next time ill buy us the shirt!


----------



## turmauge

Zerosum said:


> I actually got the XL and fits me like a glove! Really really awesome and you were definitely right! And I actually bought myself a couple of them the other day, because looked in my wardrobe and realised that I actually have no clothes left anymore.. Next time ill buy us the shirt!


Tsktsk I should help you shop again, poor sad mancreature. You mean you got more shirts from Acid Reign? 
PS. Let's relocate to visitor messages because we're derailing the photo thread


----------



## Zerosum

turmauge said:


> Tsktsk I should help you shop again, poor sad mancreature. You mean you got more shirts from Acid Reign?
> PS. Let's relocate to visitor messages because we're derailing the photo thread


walked into a store the other day... Heard the techno music and had to leave.. Fuck I hate shopping soo much! 

And yep sure did! Told you I liked em!


----------



## shadeslayer16

4am and wide awake. At my friend's place for the Thanksgiving weekend... we had dinner at his grandparents' place a few hours ago. I still have yet to fully change and basically prepare for bed. And properly pack, because my flight is tomorrow eve... I don't wanna go back :sad:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Promethea said:


> Thats totally completely fair retribution and in no way excessive.


I'll give you 'excessive retribution.'

Edit: Im sorry. That was excessive.


----------



## Dan E

Genuinely excited for tonight's study session.


----------



## Zerosum

@turmauge as promised I upload a picture... I made sure to give the cheesiest grin I could muster!


----------



## turmauge

Zerosum said:


> View attachment 49946
> 
> @_turmauge_ as promised I upload a picture... I made sure to give the cheesiest grin I could muster!


ROFL laughing like a maniac at work and now I'm getting weird looks thanks to you jeez


----------



## Zerosum

turmauge said:


> ROFL laughing like a maniac at work and now I'm getting weird looks thanks to you jeez


Lol knew you would like it lol


----------



## Eerie

bye bye hair.


----------



## chickydoda

I was supposed to post this a few days ago but our internet was down.


----------



## appleton4

That's me, doing this instead of studying for some reason.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## pinkrasputin

chickydoda said:


> I was supposed to post this a few days ago but our internet was down.


OMG! Chicky...what did you run? Awesome!! I'm totally proud. You are bad ass!

Um.. here.











Hahaha. I totally used that fake bright light thing on instangram. Lol. Sorry, personal authenticity promoted that disclaimer. And why the hell doesn't it fix my hair? No more instagram. It sucks.


----------



## chickydoda

pinkrasputin said:


> OMG! Chicky...what did you run? Awesome!! I'm totally proud. You are bad ass!


Haha no, but I walked as fast as my legs would carry me! It was a 5k, I have a 12k next month though


----------



## Promethea

Out tonight, out of town.. took this pic before I'm out the door..


----------



## Proteus

Got a haircut earlier today..


----------



## RaidenPrime

Me & England (Hetalia plushie). We look so good together


----------



## MiriMiriAru

I took this picture yesterday lying on my friend's bed while she was asleep... And then I prettied it up with colours and such :tongue:


----------



## rockstar

me.


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Nervous but excited about tomorrow!! I have to do a presentation and an interview.....


----------



## INTJellectual

Hunny Bunny said:


> Nervous but excited about tomorrow!! I have to do a presentation and an interview.....
> 
> View attachment 50492


Good luck hun :kitteh:


----------



## Jaceon

* *


----------



## Eastern_Star

Don't know what to say lol


----------



## Nephilim

* *




Better not :dry:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Ace Face said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> Are you sure you're not straight?


yes (you wouldn't believe how many people ask me that :laughing


----------



## milti

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yes (you wouldn't believe how many people ask me that :laughing


Gosh, that's too bad. :laughing: The cutest ones are invariably gay. :sad:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

milti girl said:


> Gosh, that's too bad. :laughing: The cutest ones are invariably gay. :sad:


no, the cutest ones are invariably straight :sad:


----------



## milti

Really?
Not in my experience. :sad:


----------



## HAL 9000

. . .

I'm not even joking


----------



## Mashidar

HAL 9000 said:


> View attachment 51356
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> I'm not even joking


I must say you look very much like your avatar, very impressed.


----------



## HAL 9000

Mashidar said:


> I must say you look very much like your avatar, very impressed.


:tongue: Why thank you! I was getting my costume ready and procrastinating on PerC- what better time to post on this thread? :laughing:

And now, no one has to change their perception of me! For all you know, I really am my avatar


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Ace Face

I don't know why, but it won't let me shrink it ._.


----------



## turmauge

Ace Face said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_
> 
> Are you sure you're not straight?


Straight men don't look that good xD


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Promethea

Ace Face said:


> I don't know why, but it won't let me shrink it ._.


wow, you are -swoon- and, omg.


----------



## Michael Nihil

Was going to do so but alas, can't find my webcam.


----------



## Kriash

Weird face and I need a haircut >.>
haha

and regular-ish one


----------



## Promethea

KookyTookie said:


> View attachment 51160


Your hair is enchanting.


----------



## turmauge

HAL 9000 said:


> View attachment 51356
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> I'm not even joking



.....I want to draw you


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Happy Halloween, Er'body :happy:


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

I meant to put this up last night but, alas, I was interrupted before I had the chance. 

Hoodie ninja. Because I was to lazy to do anything else. 









and I couldn't even scare any kids because of their parents.


----------



## William I am

First thing in the morning before an exam....:shocked: not the best photo to upload, but whatever :tongue:


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

I died my hair blonde this morning... It's certainly lighter, but not quite what I had expected...


----------



## 3053

avoiding yet another monday


----------



## Cosmicsense

Is in need of a haircut back in August, lol


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Baby Spidey

Got a new haircut!


----------



## Enfpleasantly




----------



## Hunny Bunny




----------



## benfoldsfive dude

.....


----------



## Annietopia

THE NYC CITY VIEW FROM THE TRAIN I TAKE MAKES ME SO DAMN HAPPY xD


----------



## Eastern_Star

Hungry


----------



## LittleHawk

Stare off..


----------



## Blacktide

Back to gaming :kitteh:


----------



## 3053

poses like this piss the hell outta me so i dunno why i did it


----------



## Darkestblue

@NeonBomb That pose is kind of creepy, like you're a ghost with a broken back or something. Maybe the fuzzy b&w filter has something to do with it.


----------



## CrayolaMonster

KaylRyck said:


> Poser. :laughing:



These pictures make feel like I'm on Facebook XD 
me and my sister like your thinking face XD


----------



## Mange

View attachment 55836


----------



## backdrop12

This is me ( 1- people say I look like im in my mid 20s whenever people look at me and 2- I seriously need a haircut X3)


----------



## Blacktide

CrayolaMonster said:


> These pictures make feel like I'm on Facebook XD
> me and my sister like your thinking face XD


^Girl in love, hope on that KayRyck! :wink:


----------



## MissyMaroon

My new hat keeps my head warm :3


----------



## EternalNocturne

Tinychat concert.


----------



## Vaan

Alright guys, here is just a few pictures from my Sergeants course this year. I came Dux of course (First place) thus I am in the flag party (Two of my fellow unit members and friends are also in the flag party due to thier positions).


This is my commendation, medal and mess medal (smaller medal)











I'm on the far right 











On the left (closest to the camera)











Course photo











My white belt up close











Bad photo but this was the actual parade











This guy was annoying me soooooo


----------



## ThankfulW

ThankfulW said:


> How do I?:blushed:


I have a webcam but dont know how to photo self... Any help gratefully received, or even great-fruit-ly received! :happy:


----------



## Axarin

The only photo I have of me other than the one I use as my Prof,Pic . :3


----------



## EternalNocturne

I shaved my pathetic stache.


----------



## ThankfulW

Well, I tried but it didnt work!


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Try posting your pics on photobucket or something, then paste the url


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Like this


----------



## ThankfulW

Photobucket? How do I get that?! I'm in U.K. (if it makes any difference). I wonder why where we're from does n't come up when we post?) :kitteh:


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing | Photobucket

or any other photo sharing site will do


----------



## nessarific




----------



## Juggernaut

nessarific said:


>


I absolutely love your eye make-up. :>
I'm not even a girly girl to be saying that.
Excuse me while I go punch a bear.








By god, if I don't look INTP enough with my lack of fashion, glasses, and heavy bags under my eyes, I'll have you know I'm drinking a cup of coffee at 11:30PM.


----------



## aj1023

Just laying in bed about to call it a night as I contemplate the new year


----------



## Raichu

oh look just a completely spontaneous picture i took lol i look so awful #ugly #nomakeup


----------



## Cheesecoffee

You look like selena gomez


----------



## L'Empereur

Cheesecoffee said:


> You look like selena gomez


I was thinking the same. . .


----------



## Cheesecoffee

lol what if it's her? :shocked:


----------



## Raichu

guys i just googled selena gomez


----------



## Meirsho

^^just back from basketball..not getting off my bed for the next day or two..phone tooooooo farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
well just think of the sheXXiest^^
* *(this smiley's taking over)


----------



## Cheesecoffee

raichu said:


> guys i just googled selena gomez


Haha she's the girl who dated justin bieber 
I bet you feel good now


----------



## Raichu

Cheesecoffee said:


> Haha she's the girl who dated justin bieber
> I bet you feel good now


dude come on, i know that. everyone knows that.


----------



## fairytales

Earlier today at 'The Orchards' in Cambridgeshire, England. Where the likes of Sylvia Plath, Virginia Woolfe and Ted Hughes hung out!


----------



## heylena

My thought process was that even if it was 4AM, it is completely logical that I can read every book for this weekend in one night. (I wanted Sunday and Monday free). I'm a Women's Studies minor, hence the reading.









And I thought my outfit was hilarious because I'm too cheap to do laundry.


----------



## fairytales

heylena said:


> View attachment 62636
> 
> 
> My thought process was that even if it was 4AM, it is completely logical that I can read every book for this weekend in one night. (I wanted Sunday and Monday free). I'm a Women's Studies minor, hence the reading.
> 
> View attachment 62635
> 
> 
> And I thought my outfit was hilarious because I'm too cheap to do laundry.


Your skirt is gorgeous, I want!


----------



## Bearlin

Click this bar to view the original image of 687x515px.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Meirsho

creepiest i've bean able to make


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Annietopia

Barnes n Noble is fun


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Hai


----------



## Tatl33

fairytales said:


> View attachment 62375
> 
> Earlier today at 'The Orchards' in Cambridgeshire, England. Where the likes of Sylvia Plath, Virginia Woolfe and Ted Hughes hung out!


Strange book but pretty photo!


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## fairytales

Tatl33 said:


> Strange book but pretty photo!


Aha, that is because its not a book but a freebe leaflet thing you get when you buy a ridiculously expensive cup of tea! So worth it though, it had lots of beautiful poetry in.


----------



## njchick

*My yes face*


----------



## njchick

@*Hikikomori *
You remind me so much of my INTJ daughter. She also takes photos of her big green eyes and she has the same facial expression you do.


----------



## Meirsho

lol...here age has no matter;;in fb i'll never let my mom to snoop around^^ ohh and you'll look very...sweet


----------



## DemonAbyss10

From earlier today but whatev. Needed to put up a new one now that I coped with aging for the time being.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

.....................


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Channeling Marilyn for a show I'm in.


----------



## djqpewpew




----------



## dejavu




----------



## EternalNocturne

Those beanies.. So mainstream.
Hahahaha yes, I was packing up everything and I found the glasses and hat, so I thought I'd take a photo.


----------



## Strawberri

it's nice and warm outside, but of course im inside bundled up with a coat and the heater on...
-_____-


----------



## djqpewpew




----------



## scorpion

I thank everyones photos cause i'm a creeper.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Apologies for camming it up again, only a day or two after the last post.. I thought I'd share this, though.


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Undoubtedly said:


> Apologies for camming it up again, only a day or two after the last post.. I thought I'd share this, though.


OMG, What happened??


----------



## fihe

eh, I guess I'll post another photo of myself. here I thought I'd put on some green eye makeup. my hair looks messy because I put a treatment in it.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Hunny Bunny said:


> OMG, What happened??


Basically, I was on my ripstik, riding down the street to pick up a job application (because I REALLY need a car, and funding to move to a better place). Anyway, the last block of the street turned out to be extremely short, extremely steep, with a stop sign and a busy street at the end. As soon as I started going down that block, I instantly realized it was much shorter and steeper than I thought it was, so I tried to slow down, but I had quite quickly picked up about 20 more MPH. Down the block so quickly, I tried to jump, but it was too late. I went flying into the busy street, my body grating against it as I slid. In an instant, I managed to maneuver off the road and to the grass in one (according to the witness) amazing move. Luckily, I only sustained superficial wounds to my face, arm, hand, hip, and knees.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Obnoxious generic mirror photo cuz I never has y not:


----------



## Choptop

Kincsem said:


> -Anna


Fancy meeting you here ;3











-Parker


----------



## EternalNocturne

Soooo a friend of mine found out about my accident, and they wanted to know if I broke anything.
I told them to wait a moment, and I took this photo.









Of course, I *did *tell them later that I'm "double jointed" (as if that were a real thing). haha


----------



## phony

Undoubtedly said:


> Soooo a friend of mine found out about my accident, and they wanted to know if I broke anything.
> I told them to wait a moment, and I took this photo.
> 
> *cray cray pic*
> 
> Of course, I *did *tell them later that I'm "double jointed" (as if that were a real thing). haha






























(but lol that's AWESOME)


----------



## Death Persuades

Undoubtedly said:


> Soooo a friend of mine found out about my accident, and they wanted to know if I broke anything.
> I told them to wait a moment, and I took this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I *did *tell them later that I'm "double jointed" (as if that were a real thing). haha


Hypermobility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## EternalNocturne

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Hypermobility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I've looked at that.. Thankfully, if anything, my case is mild.
Abnormal flexibility apparently runs in the family..


phony said:


> (but lol that's AWESOME)


 The gifs made me giggle a tad.


----------



## Meirsho

cool! i've got that too with my elbows and ppl freak out^^MWUUUAAAA


----------



## gammagon

Undoubtedly said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo a friend of mine found out about my accident, and they wanted to know if I broke anything.
> I told them to wait a moment, and I took this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I *did *tell them later that I'm "double jointed" (as if that were a real thing). haha












no h8 pls...


* *


----------



## EternalNocturne

Meirsho said:


> cool! i've got that too with my elbows and ppl freak out^^MWUUUAAAA


Yeah, it can be fun.. It probably also helps that I do some acting, so I do the expression and everything.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

my lips are weird (I swear, I'm not wearing lipstick lol)


----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Annietopia

me clearly not paying attention in class x)


----------



## EternalNocturne

Yeah.. I'm camwhoring it up again. So soon? Yes, I felt like share what I actually look like when I release a new single.









And this is after I calm down a little.


----------



## Feathers Falling

Undoubtedly said:


> Yeah.. I'm camwhoring it up again. So soon? Yes, I felt like share what I actually look like when I release a new single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after I calm down a little.



You're such the music lover :kitteh: I'm jacking this thread for a second: I've never closely known an ENTP before! Curious about them, cuz I've met plenty of INTPs and ENTJs.... What are your functions? Ne .. .. ..? 

And do we get along? o.o


----------



## EternalNocturne

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> You're such the music lover :kitteh: I'm jacking this thread for a second: I've never closely known an ENTP before! Curious about them, cuz I've met plenty of INTPs and ENTJs.... What are your functions? Ne .. .. ..?
> 
> And do we get along? o.o


Ne Ti Fe Si, and yes ENFPs and ENTPs get along.. Well, I could ask my roommate (an ENFP).
My ENFP friend and I get along really well, and we're quite similar.. Only, I'm not really emotional at all (of course, he's not *emotional*, per se), and I make a ton of random puns and double entendres. lol


----------



## Meirsho

ohh myyyy!!! so shexxxy XD


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Subtle Murder

Another day, another dollar. Picture taken just before heading off for a 9 hour shift at work. Huzzah! \O/


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Just got my hair cut!


----------



## Agius32

YOU KNOW ESTPs DO IT THE BEST!!!!


----------



## fairytales




----------



## DiamondDays

This is how i look.

My favorite t-shirt ever.

Wtf why is it flipped over!?


----------



## b90

About time I got a haircut and a shave.


----------



## ClarityOfVision

Well, there you go. Did nothing to enhance my appearance today xD


----------



## flamey9371

Well here it is.


----------



## Rinori

View attachment 66324

still at work waiting for 11pm


----------



## quixoticcrush




----------



## BarryO




----------



## Death Persuades

BarryO said:


> View attachment 66401



-_-


----------



## Rafiki

What type am I?!


----------



## pmj85

To whoever left all this shit in my room:









I TIDIED IT.









/J prevailing


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Nessie

Diphenhydramine said:


> @_Nessie_ well now there's opportunity, here I am in roughly same position, but actually drunk, lol. so up to you if you think im still intellectual looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont like that hair though.


Well.... opinions doesnt change just idiots and dead mans.

But you still look like intellectulal, I cant help it


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Nessie said:


> Well.... opinions doesnt change just idiots and dead mans.


 ):


----------



## Meirsho

ohh shuxx XD!!


----------



## Proteus

foreveralone birthday cake


----------



## Selene

Proteus said:


> foreveralone birthday cake


Props for the candle.


----------



## 3053




----------



## Disfigurine

So today is basically a special cross between dreamy and derpy restlessness.


----------



## Einstein

Disfigurine said:


> So today is basically a special cross between dreamy and derpy restlessness.


These are awesome. I love the last picture


----------



## Meirsho

i was told perc chiks were hot...maybe i've bean in the wrong site all along ...


----------



## Diphenhydramine

hello


----------



## livinginabubble

with some nasal snuff... try this stuff if you're tryna quit smoking! :mellow:


----------



## snail

This was from earlier today.


----------



## StElmosDream

snail said:


> This was from earlier today.


I do adore your husbands beard and feel able to see your shared emotional energies of happiness and inner-outer love


----------



## Doctor Sleep

I'd take a picture of me now but sadly my profile picture is perpetual


----------



## Helios

I cheated again. It's only a month old. xD


----------



## Spades

This is over a year old, but was just thinkin about the awesome girl on the right.

*^_^ 7w6 and 6w7! ^_^*


----------



## Curiously

This thread makes me so happy, finally putting some faces to usernames I see quite frequently on PerC.


----------



## Texero F

Me.....


----------



## SpreeFirit

Okay...This was a year ago, when I was 17...

ENFJ.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Hey guys.. I have a secret.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Eh. What the heck.
Here you go.


----------



## Random Person

Pom87 said:


> If you trim that mustache a bit, you could really pull of that Hitler look.


Could be the cultural bias, but I'm not amused. I'd very much rather not have jokes like that made about me in the future.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Random Person said:


> Could be the cultural bias, but I'm not amused. I'd very much rather not have jokes like that made about me in the future.


He was also just playing around, kind sir.


----------



## Aquamarine

dizzycactus said:


> My head seems to be getting shinier.
> I should probably, you know, sleep. Sometime.


Mr. Cactus, why do I hardly see you smile at all?


----------



## Lien

It's me I swear...


----------



## Lien

Just kidding...







This is me right now. But I usually don't look that enthusiastic... I sort of look like this without my glasses :l and my eyes are total nordic so I look half asian/tired 24/7.


----------



## Emtropy

This was a little over a year ago. I apologise for the face. I'm actually worse looking now (I'm 15. Awkward stage? Please say yes?) soooo there y'all go.


----------



## Emtropy

Lien said:


> Just kidding...
> View attachment 71412
> 
> This is me right now. But I usually don't look that enthusiastic... I sort of look like this without my glasses :l and my eyes are total nordic so I look half asian/tired 24/7.


You have amazing hair. Also, you look exactly like how I'd imagine an INTP to look like.


----------



## War pigs

opeth98 said:


> View attachment 71417
> 
> 
> This was a little over a year ago. I apologise for the face. I'm actually worse looking now (I'm 15. Awkward stage? Please say yes?) soooo there y'all go.


You don't look like an ENTP at all


----------



## Emtropy

Vendetta said:


> You don't look like an ENTP at all


Maybe I've changed 

What type would you say I look like?


----------



## War pigs

opeth98 said:


> Maybe I've changed
> 
> What type would you say I look like?


You don't change, very xNFP give it a try


----------



## Emtropy

Vendetta said:


> You don't change, very xNFP give it a try


I'm curious; how can you tell someone's type by their face? I was pulling a stupid face to my friend, also.

You might be right, though. I did have trouble deciding I/E and T/F. I definitely think I'm Extroverted, but I'm still not sure of T/F. Interesting....


----------



## War pigs

opeth98 said:


> I'm curious; how can you tell someone's type by their face? I was pulling a stupid face to my friend, also.
> 
> You might be right, though. I did have trouble deciding I/E and T/F. I definitely think I'm Extroverted, but I'm still not sure of T/F. Interesting....


It's more of a hunch, but to be specific, your looks are very Introverted feeling (posture, facial expression), also as far as I saw in your posts you seem much more of an NF than an NT especially Fi. It's just a notice you may be ENTP but check ENFP related stuff you may relate better.


----------



## Emtropy

Vendetta said:


> It's more of a hunch, but to be specific, your looks are very Introverted feeling (posture, facial expression), also as far as I saw in your posts you seem much more of an NF than an NT especially Fi. It's just a notice you may be ENTP but check ENFP related stuff you may relate better.


Ahh, okay. I'll look into ENFP stuff.

If you don't mind, could you tell me what in my posts made you think "xNFP"? Apart from posture and facial expression, what else signals Introverted Feeling?


----------



## War pigs

opeth98 said:


> Ahh, okay. I'll look into ENFP stuff.
> 
> If you don't mind, could you tell me what in my posts made you think "xNFP"? Apart from posture and facial expression, what else signals Introverted Feeling?


Introverted feeling is feelings driven to the inside unlike the expressive extroverted feeling. Your picture indicate in someway that you're an Fi (introverted feeling) user, a deeper but narrower spectrum of feeling that's for you, Fes are naturally expressive.


----------



## Emtropy

Vendetta said:


> Introverted feeling is feelings driven to the inside unlike the expressive extroverted feeling. Your picture indicate in someway that you're an Fi (introverted feeling) user, a deeper but narrower spectrum of feeling that's for you, Fes are naturally expressive.


I do have feelings I can't explain. And I don't express negative feelings around others. However, I thought everyone had that? Not just a common trait for Fi users? 

Would another picture help?


----------



## War pigs

opeth98 said:


> I do have feelings I can't explain. And I don't express negative feelings around others. However, I thought everyone had that? Not just a common trait for Fi users?
> 
> Would another picture help?


Well if you're an Fi you don't show feelings you don't want to show, it's just more comfortable for an Fe to express himself but you may be doing that for other reasons if you're an Fe. Well I'm not Derren Brown after all, but yeah bring the pictures it's always fun to guess


----------



## Emtropy

Vendetta said:


> Well if you're an Fi you don't show feelings you don't want to show, it's just more comfortable for an Fe to express himself but you may be doing that for other reasons if you're an Fe. Well I'm not Derren Brown after all, but yeah bring the pictures it's always fun to guess


Rights  

Here's a couple. I apologise two-fold for the face. Still, fun times.


----------



## War pigs

opeth98 said:


> Rights
> 
> Here's a couple. I apologise two-fold for the face. Still, fun times.
> 
> View attachment 71428
> View attachment 71429


Oh these look rather Fe, nevermind then :tongue:


----------



## Emtropy

Vendetta said:


> Oh these look rather Fe, nevermind then :tongue:


Oh great! So what could I be now? ;D


----------



## War pigs

opeth98 said:


> Oh great! So what could I be now? ;D


You actually have that same "surprised" look as me on pictures . It's just your first picture reminded me of something, I was just pointing that out.


----------



## Emtropy

Vendetta said:


> You actually have that same "surprised" look as me on pictures . It's just your first picture reminded me of something, I was just pointing that out.


Back to ENTP, then? :') 

Still, good observations. And thanks! I learned a bit about Fi. And who knows, my type could be wrong  so cheers


----------



## Selene

Lien said:


> Just kidding...
> View attachment 71412
> 
> This is me right now. But I usually don't look that enthusiastic... I sort of look like this without my glasses :l and my eyes are total nordic so I look half asian/tired 24/7.


swag


----------



## Lien

opeth98 said:


> You have amazing hair. Also, you look exactly like how I'd imagine an INTP to look like.


What is an INTP supposed to look like? And thanks haha. I take pride in my hair.


----------



## Emtropy

Lien said:


> What is an INTP supposed to look like? And thanks haha. I take pride in my hair.


I recently had this conversation with @Vendetta  just your facial expression. 

You should, it's beautiful.


----------



## geniusdexter

Exam preparation has disturbed my sleeping routine. Grahhhh.


----------



## MysteriousMoon

Elsewhere1 said:


> @_MysteriousMoon_.....glad to know im not the only one who takes pics of my shoes, lol! Nice


Aww thank you! XD


----------



## Lev

Trying to decide what to do; take the job offer 60km south or head to Galveston TX.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

the epic beard is growing back in.


----------



## NT the DC

Marisa said:


> View attachment 71369
> 
> 
> Well, this happened.


What an erotic name for a picture.


----------



## turmauge

Selfie for the road


----------



## lilithy

This is me being bored while on a date with my marketing textbook.








And now.. I'm just totally procrastinating.


----------



## Galaxies

* *




View attachment 71881
I'm so tired, my eyes can't focus on the screen


----------



## Devrim

Well there's me pulling a face xD :3


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 71908


----------



## turmauge

Okay technically not "a pic of me right now", but it's rare that I like a pic of me that isn't a selfie


----------



## Marisa

Alright I'm cheating again because I didn't just take this (it's 3 years old) but I love how different we are. This is my sister's pic and that's all her filter/border crap on it. She's ESFJ.


----------



## Macona

weeeee


----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Rafiki

Lev said:


> Trying to decide what to do; take the job offer 60km south or head to Galveston TX.



very NxJ face !


----------



## Rafiki

i like the guy offended by the hitler joke


----------



## EternalNocturne

Who's feeling NICE AND ENERGIZED after his involuntary all-nighter? Totally this guy.


----------



## EternalNocturne

But I can fake it.. Don't I look genuinely awake now?


----------



## Nirel

I need a shave lol


----------



## Random Person

arsenal92 said:


> i like the guy offended by the hitler joke


... Not sure why I'm asking, but what do you mean by 'like', exactly?


----------



## Rafiki

Random Person said:


> ... Not sure why I'm asking, but what do you mean by 'like', exactly?


Well I relate by personal experience with a memory of a kid who argued Hitler shouldn't be discussed, and his economic policies shouldn't be praised because the person (ISFJ) was Jewish. Another girl cried just from the idea of Hitler being admired. 

I just think thicker backbones would help... although I don't want to just loop you in there, so if you'd like to explain why it offends you..? 

The rationale I have in my head, the one I associate with people offended by Hitler is probably somewhat of a poor Si representation... based off little factual support.


----------



## gammagon

* *













All nice and clean shaven.









Get it from another angle


----------



## Random Person

arsenal92 said:


> Well I relate by personal experience with a memory of a kid who argued Hitler shouldn't be discussed, and his economic policies shouldn't be praised because the person (ISFJ) was Jewish. Another girl cried just from the idea of Hitler being admired.
> 
> I just think thicker backbones would help... although I don't want to just loop you in there, so if you'd like to explain why it offends you..?
> 
> The rationale I have in my head, the one I associate with people offended by Hitler is probably somewhat of a poor Si representation... based off little factual support.


*Shrugs* This makes little sense. That Hitler's economic policies were extremely efficient is undeniable, as is the fact that Hitler was an extremely talented warlord. However atrocious his goals were, the sheer efficiency of his actions certainly does warrant admiration.

Even so, I dislike being compared to the guy. Maybe that I'm E1 and value morality highly. Or that my grandparents fought in the frontlines during WW 2. Or that neo-fascism is alarmingly popular where I live. Could be all of the above. Whichever the case, I strongly dislike being compared to Hitler. Far from surprising, the first association I get is rabid, nigh unmotivated violence. And, well, that thought doesn't make me happy.

Besides, I don't even look like him. Here's a better pic:







Must be the light.


----------



## Rafiki

Random Person said:


> *Shrugs* This makes little sense. That Hitler's economic policies were extremely efficient is undeniable, as is the fact that Hitler was an extremely talented warlord. However atrocious his goals were, the sheer efficiency of his actions certainly does warrant admiration.
> 
> Even so, I dislike being compared to the guy. Maybe that I'm E1 and value morality highly. Or that my grandparents fought in the frontlines during WW 2. Or that neo-fascism is alarmingly popular where I live. Could be all of the above. Whichever the case, I strongly dislike being compared to Hitler. Far from surprising, the first association I get is rabid, nigh unmotivated violence. And, well, that thought doesn't make me happy.
> 
> Besides, I don't even look like him. Here's a better pic:
> View attachment 72157
> 
> Must be the light.



you're right. there's more Adolf Eichmann with Heinrich Himmler mix


----------



## Rafiki

and i'm just playing.

i think i might be E7 as I can like to stir things up...


----------



## Rasa

right now


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 72402
View attachment 72403


Testing my phone camera flash under dim lighting.


----------



## BlissfulDreams




----------



## Slider




----------



## Rafiki

dunder miflin ahah!


----------



## Lev

It's 0600, and the 0 stands for 0h my god it's early. 

Never too early to work.


----------



## Selene

Lev said:


> View attachment 73522
> 
> 
> It's 0600, and the 0 stands for 0h my god it's early.
> 
> Never too early to work.


You still look pretty awake though, all things considered.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Pardon me, my real self was sick of hiding.


----------



## kindaconfused

turmauge said:


> Okay technically not "a pic of me right now", but it's rare that I like a pic of me that isn't a selfie


You should call it a selfie anyway, just to f(ck with people.


----------



## turmauge

kindaconfused said:


> You should call it a selfie anyway, just to f(ck with people.


It's a proxy-shot selfie, aka. I told my INFP to take a photo of me using my phone lol.


----------



## bombsaway

Hey, y'all.








Also, here's another of me looking confused as I accidentally take a picture of myself whilst I try to figure out how to take the flash off. Now I understand why my friend said I have expressive eyebrows:


----------



## cityofcircuits

Wtf, why not, it's been awhile. I'm dead atm btw:mellow:


----------



## GentleBlossom

My eyes are actually green..


----------



## TwistedMuses

Woops. I think I'm having a relationship with my camera :laughing:


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 74213


----------



## SailorStar

Here's a better pic, without those headphones.









Lazy day, so pardon if I don't look my best, haha.


----------



## SailorStar

Midnight Runner said:


> I spent several minutes making sure that thing behind my head was centered. >.>;



OCD much? XD


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## gintariukeas




----------



## Lev

I took a photo. Posted it on FB first, before here. When someone stated I looked like the spawn of "John Demjanjuk" - a Ukrainian SS soldier from WW2, which doesn't help my case. So what did I do? Convinced them further.











Though I don't particularly see a resemblance; they are Hell bent. Anyways...


----------



## sameer6




----------



## Adynaton

So this is a photo of me, taken as of 2 minutes ago:


----------



## Slider

Shirtless pictures unacceptable?


----------



## Selene

Slider said:


> Shirtless pictures unacceptable?


 I can't speak for other people, but I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Lev

Slider said:


> Shirtless pictures unacceptable?


Don't even ask, just do it, if it's rejected later then apologize..but don't ever mean it.
Show and tell!


----------



## Slider

Took these a few minutes ago.

I have been running quite a bit and am trying to get rid of some pesky belly fat. I was in the 130s back in high school. Now I'm about 150 lbs. I can't seem to stay below 150 for very long.

Opinions?


----------



## bionic

Slider said:


> Took these a few minutes ago.
> 
> I have been running quite a bit and am trying to get rid of some pesky belly fat. I was in the 130s back in high school. Now I'm about 150 lbs. I can't seem to stay below 150 for very long.
> 
> Opinions?


130s seems wayyyyy too small, almost anorexic. You look very healthy and fit where you are right now. Nice arms. :blushed:


----------



## Nostalgic

@Slider You look good. Muscle weighs more than fat so I'd say you're fine.


----------



## Slider

..but I don't lift weights.

I only do about 100 pushups and situps a day.

Two years ago, I was about 170 lbs. No fat. I was pretty beefy from lifting weights.

I still have some fat to lose. I need to work on my lower abdominals.

I might need to adjust my diet.


----------



## ghostly

:crazy:


----------



## Vianna

View attachment 74608
I just washed my hair and they are still wet


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Moi, I believe. :happy:


----------



## QrivaN

I decided to go ahead and give this try.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I just woke up...

Edit: It's upside down and I don't know how to fix it...


----------



## leafling

Okay fiiiiine, here I am, just got home a few minutes ago.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

What I especially like about this thread is how, unlike on Facebook, people thank you rather than like the post.
I feel like I'm being thanked for having a face.


----------



## Cher Zee

ghostly said:


> :crazy:


I WANT those glasses! : )


----------



## ghostly

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> I WANT those glasses! : )


Get them! Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, 13483921 Acetate Full-Rim Frame With Spring Hinge Glasses


----------



## Cher Zee

> Get them! Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, 13483921 Acetate Full-Rim Frame With Spring Hinge Glasses


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## lazydaisy

I literally have not left my bed at all today, so I look interesting.


----------



## Destiny Lund

Pappy was next to me on the couch so I just grabbed him.


----------



## William I am

ghostly said:


> :crazy:


:whistles to self: wow. I had to scroll back up. You are good lookin!


----------



## William I am

Why, yes! That is a shirt that says " 'Tis but a scratch!"


----------



## .17485

I took a few pictures today. I'm a pokemon trainer. Got the Ash Ketchum official league hat at the comic con in excel london


----------



## Kito




----------



## Selene




----------



## Choptop

--


----------



## Manifestation

Photoon7-5-13at115AM2.jpg Photo by Lycansoul | Photobucket

Does this suffice?! What is the magic secret to uploading images in posts???


----------



## bakanunu

Slider said:


> ..but I don't lift weights.
> 
> I only do about 100 pushups and situps a day.
> 
> Two years ago, I was about 170 lbs. No fat. I was pretty beefy from lifting weights.
> 
> I still have some fat to lose. I need to work on my lower abdominals.
> 
> I might need to adjust my diet.


I am almost there!! wait for me!!


----------



## kiskadee

Sleepy Grish is sleepy and has a tiny Spock.


----------



## Mind Virus




----------



## Drewbie




----------



## Persian




----------



## shadowjasmine




----------



## Draco Solaris

Mind Virus said:


>


Awesome poster.


----------



## Mind Virus

Nezaros said:


> Awesome poster.


It is an massive blanket!


----------



## Persian




----------



## Will tankman

Mire' my beard!


----------



## clear moon

it's the middle of the summer but it's cool enough outside for me to wear a cardigan. ahh i missed cardigans...


----------



## doudeman

"Classic" ISTP stare.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Draco Solaris

doudeman said:


> View attachment 77582
> "Classic" ISTP stare.


I feel like if I look at this picture for too long my head will spontaneously explode.


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Vaka

Just realized my sudoku book is in the picture with me, it's my friend


----------



## muffleupagus

Can you guess this old man's age?!


----------



## Vaka

mid 20s?


----------



## muffleupagus

@*lycanized*


Here I just shaved. Maybe this can help you pinpoint it in exactly:


----------



## Vaka

quantriqueptidez said:


> @*lycanized*
> 
> 
> Here I just shaved. Maybe this can help you pinpoint it in exactly:
> 
> View attachment 77846


26?


----------



## muffleupagus

@*lycanized*

You're a doll. 

I'll be 31 in 13 weeks.


----------



## Vaka

Lol, you're welcome. I wouldn't have guessed 30


----------



## muffleupagus

@lycanized

Nobody has correctly guessed my age since I was in high school. 

I attribute it to my diet of 3-5 joints a day, 6-10 cups of tea, 15-40% caloric restriction, no sugar, and brisk walking thrice daily throughout my 20's.


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Persian




----------



## Persian

Is anything off with my webcam?


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Dewymorning




----------



## Nyu

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Me drinking a wine cooler my husband and an onion


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

quantriqueptidez said:


> @lycanized
> 
> Nobody has correctly guessed my age since I was in high school.
> 
> I attribute it to my diet of 3-5 joints a day, 6-10 cups of tea, 15-40% caloric restriction, no sugar, and brisk walking thrice daily throughout my 20's.


It's probably mostly the fact that your hair covers most of your face


----------



## Edasich

Umm wait I'm having second thoughts hel eeee no no noononono


----------



## muffleupagus

FauxPlasticTrees said:


> It's probably mostly the fact that your hair covers most of your face


That might make sense if I had this same hair style for the last decade, but it's changed several times over, of varying lengths, from past the shoulder, to inch and a half, yet the inability to guess my correct age has remained constant.


----------



## Theboynextdoor

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Lmaoo, forgive my undone hair. This is right before bed , night guys


----------



## Kittynip

I don't like posting photos on the net, at least not on forums. Hah.
But w/e 

Here I am right now
Exhausteddd


----------



## Persian




----------



## IndigoCopper

Ahhh so many selfies here... well here goes nothing!


----------



## koenigscat

Not really right now, because right now, it's dark.
This is the most recent pic of me behind the computer I have (from 13 July)


----------



## Forget




----------



## pinkmoon




----------



## Persian




----------



## Cossack

I'm not sure why in the hell I'm up at four in morning taking pictures of myself and posting them on public forums. I HAVE WORK AT 9.

Here goes


----------



## SystemEater




----------



## Will tankman

SORRY for the posing but I had to


----------



## Hartbits

TwistedM said:


> Yep, I draw :3
> Awww~ You're really cute looking!


Thanks! :blushed:

I love people that can draw! I draw modestly but I'm too lazy to practice, so I really like it when people take it more seriously than I do


----------



## TwistedMuses

Hartbits said:


> Thanks! :blushed:
> 
> I love people that can draw! I draw modestly but I'm too lazy to practice, so I really like it when people take it more seriously than I do


Are you an ISFP, huh? :kitteh:
You sound like one of my ISFP friends~
Uhm, kind of~ But I have not much of time to do that :3


----------



## Hartbits

TwistedM said:


> Are you an ISFP, huh? :kitteh:
> You sound like one of my ISFP friends~
> Uhm, kind of~ But I have not much of time to do that :3


I don't know much about MBTI but someone told me somewhere around PerC that I could be an INFP. So maybe IxFP is the way to go for me :tongue:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

denasmee said:


> View attachment 80229


you are simply adorable :kitteh:


----------



## EternalNocturne

I found an ooold photo.








Note, I'm not that white.. There was blinding white lights, it was winter, and also, I was sick with bronchitis that day.
It was a Christmas.

And.. Why not. I'll take a new photo at 4:14AM.


----------



## Bahburah

Im a real G.


----------



## SkaffaNL

I'm in my bathrobe playing Crackdown, aah relaxation.


----------



## Ember




----------



## Cappuccino

On PerC during work because I'm bored.. haha. I'm at my store which has a nice full mirror


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer

ok, I've taken the picture. now what?


----------



## SkaffaNL

Cappuccino said:


> View attachment 81255
> 
> On PerC during work because I'm bored.. haha. I'm at my store which has a nice full mirror


You look very charming and you're face reminds me of Megan Fox, you're only single because you want to? :tongue:


----------



## Cappuccino

SkaffaNL said:


> You look very charming and you're face reminds me of Megan Fox, you're only single because you want to? :tongue:


Aww.. thanks!! You put a nice big smile on my face this morning  

I'll tell ya the story behind my "single" status butcha can't tell anyone.. 

My mom is the one that got me hooked on MBTI and she browses for than me. My parents highly disapprove of my guy and won't acknowledge the relationship.. so by chance if she stumbles upon any of my profiles... 
they allllllll say single... sshhhhhh.... :tongue:


----------



## Cappuccino

Fantastic Fantaseer said:


> ok, I've taken the picture. now what?


Ohhhh you know.... just.. keep it for yourself and admire it all by your lonesome... 

No!!! POST IT!!! common!! We all want to see your gorgeous face


----------



## Persian




----------



## FakeLefty

Hi.


----------



## Persian




----------



## Antipode

The creeping level on this thread is wonderful!


----------



## JohnnyGuitar




----------



## Draco Solaris




----------



## araneae




----------



## JohnnyGuitar




----------



## SeñorTaco

i'm in college atm and it's maths class so i was asleep and I just got up


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 81779


Post-cramming break. The proof is in the mane.


----------



## JohnnyGuitar




----------



## denasmee




----------



## Remcy

denasmee said:


> [pic]


That picture is really captivating.


----------



## denasmee

Remcy said:


> That picture is really captivating.


Thank you dear, that means alot to me.


----------



## mf2014




----------



## Narcotic




----------



## Devrim

Me and my ENTJ friend outside a party on Saturday :3


----------



## TwistedMuses

Mzansi said:


> Me and my ENTJ friend outside a party on Saturday :3


Daaaamn! You're gorgeous! :tongue:


----------



## Devrim

TwistedM said:


> Daaaamn! You're gorgeous! :tongue:


:blushed: Oh stop it you charmer


----------



## Doctor Sleep

View attachment 82064


Ohmigosh a rabbit


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

Oh my gosh you look exactly like Neo in The Matrix! @Narcotic

Just so you know...


----------



## Narcotic

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> Oh my gosh you look exactly like Neo in The Matrix! @_Narcotic_
> 
> Just so you know...


Haha, I get that a lot. But only on the internet, for some reason.


----------



## losersalwayzwin




----------



## Accidie

Right, right now?









Hi, I just got out of the shower.


----------



## merlin89




----------



## bionic




----------



## EternalNocturne

Butbutbutbutbut.. I'm not wearing a shirt right now.
My manly nipples might show.


----------



## userslon

Wilv said:


> Well that was rude.


well I speak on behalf of everyone who expected a smile and got dissappointed! the cuss word was there fore emphasis.


----------



## Wilv

userslon said:


> well I speak on behalf of everyone who expected a smile and got dissappointed! the cuss word was there fore emphasis.


How's this? :crazy:


----------



## userslon

Wilv said:


> How's this? :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 85809


what a doll!!


----------



## William I am

Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> @_William I am_
> 
> Thank you very much for the compliment. My mother prides herself on her handiwork hahaha.


Haha, as well she should! It's quite nice to behold. I'm sure you're partly responsible for it too R
Really. I'd want to come up and talk to you in person if I could.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

@_Diphenhydramine_

Cheeky bugger aren't you? Maybe when I've gotten more sleep and when this craving for brains goes away, I might.

@_William I am_
Dawww... c: Thank you again. Hypothetically speaking, I would freak out though. Eheh..


----------



## William I am

Hahaha, but then I'd think it's cute and also feel bad and feel like I should leave you alone.


----------



## snail

I went to the Halloween party dressed as a trashy fairy.
[photo removed]


----------



## Aryn2

I should really be sleeping!


----------



## alyssa_

Earlier today 










And some POV shots from this weekend


----------



## phony

#nofilter


----------



## zsherryfla

I have browsed through Personality Cafe for a couple years now, and yet I never paid much attention to this section of the forum!


----------



## Lettusaurus

Happy Halloween


----------



## Jebediah

alyssa_ said:


> Earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some POV shots from this weekend


GoPro?


----------



## Manny

Messy room, shitty webcam.
Made ends meet anyway.


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Off The Hitch

Hope this quality is ok.


----------



## Pertinent.Irrelevance

3:30am.. can't sleep. THANKS, OBAMA


----------



## Indiana Dan




----------



## Eudaimonia




----------



## Spades

Spades everything.


----------



## Chris Ortega

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Here having a sip of caffeinated corn syrup soda! (Indoor pool, excuse my skeleton body.) 


PS I'm wondering why my thumbnail is horizontal....lol.


----------



## Xenograft

Lazy day:


----------



## 66767

Lazy Bear said:


> Lazy day:


Why do I get this huge ENTP vibe from you? :tongue:


----------



## Xenograft

Not sure, but it is likely because you have not spoken to me. I have ENTP friends and we are INCREDIBLY different, I am far more serious and cautious than they are, and much less interested in games and ridiculous excitement, and they are so much less punctual and organised as I am that it isn't even funny.

I had my last final today, so I've been doing nothing but sleeping and calming down from two day long crisis mode (I had four finals on Monday).


----------



## Coburn

Lazy Bear said:


> Not sure, *but it is likely because you have not spoken to me.*


One, this is hilarious. True, but hilarious. 


Two, you love taking photos of yourself. I think I've seen more photos of you in the last couple of weeks than I've seen of any other person I've ever met on here in the last three years (@Swordsman of Mana might be the only exception).


----------



## Xenograft

I am quite the narcissist, I cannot readily explain the compulsion, but I find myself wanting to show people that I exist. I want to be as real as possible to the world that perceives me, lest they get the wrong idea about me. It might be narcissism, it might be a desire for clarity.


----------



## FakeLefty

What up, people?


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

Lazy Bear said:


> I am quite the narcissist, I cannot readily explain the compulsion, but I find myself wanting to show people that I exist. I want to be as real as possible to the world that perceives me, lest they get the wrong idea about me. It might be narcissism, it might be a desire for clarity.


I can explain it: 3w4. :wink:


----------



## Aryn2




----------



## LennyTheFilly

Junior year sucks. 'Nuff said.

((I just noticed that picture of 5 year old me in the back ground. IT LOOKS SO CREEPY. IT’S NOT EVEN A REAL PICTURE ITS A DRAWING THAT MY PARENTS ASKED TO GET DONE BY SOME SKETCHY GUY IN A MALL. GET IT? _SKETCHY? _//shot))


----------



## Anomaly




----------



## Hartbits

This is the first time I'm shirtless at home since I was a child. I've always had a huge complex about my body, but today is too hot to argue. It helps that I'm alone too.


----------



## Kittynip

​


----------



## Lilyanith

bleerraaghhhhhh


----------



## Ace Face

We are hydrocodone.


----------



## SpartanKendoka

Take 20...What can I say my blinking and smile are very much interconnected.


----------



## ImRightCozENTJ

:frustrating:


----------



## 0+n*1




----------



## denasmee




----------



## mydogwags

Hahaha.


----------



## Lilyanith

I came home from the bar and ENFP'ed into the mirror, HAHA. My best picture yet!


----------



## Velleitie

– Picture removed. I apologize for any inconvenience. –


----------



## danicx

CAN'T SLEEP.











I've got a hair treatment in progress at the moment.


----------



## Inguz

One year exactly since last time.


----------



## Rafiki

i thought i looked okay
but thermocam's telling me 
i'm *not* hot


----------



## Kittynip

Alpaca and cat Christmas. 
Whiskey! 
Omg why so many shots.


----------



## Xenograft

Got a haircut, bitches:


----------



## Indiana Dan




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Emtropy

I pull this face to mask my ugliness slightly


----------



## Emtropy

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 89466
> 
> i thought i looked okay
> but thermocam's telling me
> i'm *not* hot


Thermocam's a jealous bitch with trust issues


----------



## Rafiki

@Emtropy

thanks for understanding


----------



## zazara

I am a ghost.


----------



## Inguz




----------



## Lucky Luciano

My pictures never fail to fail


----------



## Silvi

i look perpetually bored over half the time


----------



## Eerie

I'm thinking I need to cut it even shorter, that longer part is irritating me and I usually put it up with a bobby pin to get it out of my face.


----------



## FakeLefty

I got bored, then I found this thread, and then I came up with this.


----------



## sinshred




----------



## Xenograft




----------



## FakeLefty

Lazy Bear said:


> _(Is this against TOS? E-juice, not marijuanas.)_


Nice beard!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

heylena said:


> View attachment 82711


You have alluring eyes


----------



## heylena

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You have alluring eyes


Thank you.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Eh, I posted on the ENTP boards, why not.
Sleepy Micah... I even smiled, which is apparently quite rare to find in photographic form. (Okay, I kind of smirk sometimes)


----------



## TwistedMuses

i am fat and fat and happpy.
Yaaay.


----------



## FakeLefty

Lol hai. I'm hawt.

I need to shave :laughing:


----------



## GentleBlossom




----------



## Ryonne




----------



## koenigscat

coming trough..









derp


----------



## Xenograft

Brooding.


----------



## Coburn

Lazy Bear said:


>


Well now you just look sinister.


----------



## Xenograft

Marlowe said:


> Well now you just look sinister.


It takes great mental effort to compartmentalise emotions.


----------



## Coburn

Lazy Bear said:


> It takes great mental effort to compartmentalise emotions.


Data...is that you?


----------



## Xenograft

I wish.


----------



## Coburn

Lazy Bear said:


> I wish.


You and me both. 


Okay, I'd probably pick Terminator if I had a choice of robots. Either him or Hal. Hal was a badass.


----------



## TwistedMuses

snapsh*t.


----------



## ficsci

right now


----------



## zazara

Good morning humans.


----------



## FakeLefty

I have to go to class in 10 minutes.


----------



## disguise

"Take a picture of yourself right now" and this is what happens:









Any takers? No? Not even with the sexy color-changing mustache?
Well, tomorrow is Friday (a special one, since exams are over), so better luck then.

(Damn those under-eye circles. I look like a panda. But pandas are fluffy and cute so it's alright.)


----------



## Curiously

^^ @Promethea, you look so fresh in that pic. 

Really like the natural look on you even though you sure rock the eyeliner, too.


----------



## Promethea

Curiously said:


> ^^ @Promethea, you look so fresh in that pic.
> 
> Really like the natural look on you even though you sure rock the eyeliner, too.


Thanks! Not drinking has done wonders for my skin. ^_^


----------



## 77124

Promethea said:


> 30ish mins ago, loving my natural hair color (have dyed it since high school and this is the first time its grown out natural since <3)



Wow, your beautiful lol, what color are your eyes? they look almost like emerald green in that picture.

I just took this, that's my "I dunno if I like this picture face"


----------



## Promethea

Vishkalov said:


> Wow, your beautiful lol, what color are your eyes? they look almost like emerald green in that picture.
> 
> I just took this, that's my "I dunno if I like this picture face"
> 
> View attachment 92911


Thanks, I like your pic too. :3

I'm not sure if my eyes are blue or green -- I thought blue but lately ppl are telling me green. I think they're sort of a blend of blue and green, like sea colors.


----------



## 77124

Promethea said:


> Thanks, I like your pic too. :3
> 
> I'm not sure if my eyes are blue or green -- I thought blue but lately ppl are telling me green. I think they're sort of a blend of blue and green, like sea colors.



Thank you, and that's pretty cool, i've met some people whose eyes change color, could be that.


----------



## Xenograft

Heating doesn't work in my apartment, so it's been one cold snow day:


----------



## Scruffy

Ja


----------



## blood roots

*doesn't know how to take a normal pic*
it's 2am, i'm waiting on my laundry, i don't know, etc


----------



## cityofcircuits

*I fucking hate selfies....of myself.... but meh....it's been awhile......


----------



## Brixby Jones

First, "selfie," be gentle!


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Brixby Jones said:


> First, "selfie," be gentle!


Hey!


----------



## denasmee

I posted in the infj forum now I wanna post here


----------



## Silvi

what

okok ill be kind of serious









cant go wrong with biscotti and bad selfies at 3am


----------



## snail

Uviteru and Snail


----------



## INFJElisabet

cityofcircuits said:


> View attachment 93126
> 
> 
> *I fucking hate selfies....of myself.... but meh....it's been awhile......


Aaaahhh, common you don't hate selfies! You did the mirror thing and everything, the whole "look at me AND my outfit". 

Yooooouuuu loooove it, you loooove seeeelfies. You want to huuuug them, kiss them and maaarrry them.


----------



## INFJElisabet

Brixby Jones said:


> First, "selfie," be gentle!


You sir, are adorable.


----------



## INFJElisabet

This is not from like right now, now. But pretty froging close! And I didn't take it, as I'm holding a cup of coffee and yellow fabric. 

Here I am, sewing a chicken costume for my daughter, alarmingly happy... not folding laundry...


----------



## Promethea

Lev said:


>


peta wilson, but prettier.
(la femme nikita was one of my all time favs)


----------



## ponder




----------



## cityofcircuits

@INFJElisabet

You're a hoot. I do hate selfies. Yet when I do one, I do it properly. It's kind of like, I'm at a dance, I hate dancing, but since I'm here, I will do what I must and look good doing it :tongue:


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

( i look terrible but its okay)

EDIT: wow this thread has a lot of white people


----------



## Enfpleasantly

15 mins ago. New headband and first time wearing it...I kinda love it.


----------



## Sonoran




----------



## Lexicon Devil

Not the best pic of me, but here goes.


----------



## Scruffy

Herego, crappy over-saturated flip phone pic.


----------



## FakeLefty

Scruffy said:


> Herego, crappy over-saturated flip phone pic.


Hey, that's my "goddammit it's too damn early in the morning," look! :tongue:


----------



## Utopeckar

Sonoran said:


> View attachment 95809


Nice glasses! /cheer


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Good night people!


----------



## cannamella

Sleepy eyes. Morning!


----------



## Lexicon Devil

@dyeats Oh how cute.


----------



## O_o

just... what, pause in the position you're in, turn webcam on and take?
okay. 








The face of love and joy.


----------



## cannamella

Jeff Doe said:


> @dyeats Oh how cute.


Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Bahburah

Hi.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Just woke up, but...


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

O_o said:


> just... what, pause in the position you're in, turn webcam on and take?
> okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face of love and joy.


I see a clear lack of coffee.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Thought it would be funny to tell a story:


----------



## Jebediah

Jeff Doe said:


> Not the best pic of me, but here goes.
> 
> View attachment 95847


Wow! You look like Brad Pitt!


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Jebediah said:


> Wow! You look like Brad Pitt!


Really! I get George Clooney a lot. ;-)


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

I would say Michael Bolton, or Bruce Wayne, or Michael Phelps. I'll show myself out.


----------



## O_o

OneCoffeePlease said:


> I see a clear lack of coffee.


No. Unfortunately that is my "resting face" when I'm not excited. At times I have to remind myself to widen my eyes so it doesn't look like I found my entire family murdered prior to doing whatever I'm doing.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

O_o said:


> No. Unfortunately that is my "resting face" when I'm not excited. At times I have to remind myself to widen my eyes so it doesn't look like I found my entire family murdered prior to doing whatever I'm doing.


I find it to be cute.


----------



## O_o

OneCoffeePlease said:


> I find it to be cute.


I think this is rare
~thank you


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

O_o said:


> I think this is rare
> ~thank you


I'll take that as a compliment.  It is kind of demeanor I can gaze at in order to figure out what's behind it.


----------



## Disfigurine

awkward and sleep-deprived


----------



## FakeLefty

Disfigurine said:


> awkward and sleep-deprived


Sleep is for the weak >


----------



## Disfigurine

FakeLefty said:


> Sleep is for the weak >


In that case, I'm a super-hero (or super-villain) in the flesh.


----------



## sameer6




----------



## ChaosEpsilon

Right now...


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Time to play volleyball!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipode

Jebediah said:


> Wow! You look like Brad Pitt!


That was excellently played. xD


----------



## Antipode

I know, I know: I'm getting a haircut on Friday.


----------



## .17485

I took this a few months ago when I went to M&M world in piccadilly circus, london


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Tega1 said:


> I took this a few months ago when I went to M&M world in piccadilly circus, london
> 
> View attachment 100890


....There is such a place! and you didn't take me! :angry:


----------



## .17485

Inspector Smevel-Hakase said:


> ....There is such a place! and you didn't take me! :angry:


Yep in Central London. It is pretty amazing


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Tega1 said:


> Yep in Central London. It is pretty amazing


:crying: London gets all the cool stuff. I mean we've got Disney Land but shhhh...then again we do have Lego-land.


----------



## .17485

Inspector Smevel-Hakase said:


> :crying: London gets all the cool stuff. I mean we've got Disney Land but shhhh...then again we do have Lego-land.


Yeah we have Thorpe Park, Alton Towers, we have lego land too. I went to Disney Land Florida a few years ago


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Tega1 said:


> Yeah we have Thorpe Park, Alton Towers, we have lego land too. I went to Disney Land Florida a few years ago


No kidding, I'm from Florida . Wait do you have Big Ben there as well, I hear that he's a swell guy.


----------



## .17485

Inspector Smevel-Hakase said:


> No kidding, I'm from Florida . Wait do you have Big Ben there as well, I hear that he's a swell guy.


Lol Yeah Big Ben is the Time Keeper


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Tega1 said:


> Lol Yeah Big Ben is the Time Keeper


O___O Futball must be really big in London if they need a Time Keeper that big.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Disfigurine said:


> awkward and sleep-deprived


Oh, dear, you're very sweet!









Unlike me


----------



## SkittlesButterface

I was napping o3~


----------



## Promethea

hour-ish ago..
the blonde highlights are fading. : P


----------



## Derange At 170

[No message]


----------



## O_o

It would have been more accurate if it was "=_="


----------



## Polexia

SkittlesButterface said:


> I was napping o3~


Is that your hair color (or photo shoped) lol, guessing (and hoping the first! AWESOME! It's truly spectacular  <3


----------



## SkittlesButterface

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Is that your hair color (or photo shoped) lol, guessing (and hoping the first! AWESOME! It's truly spectacular  <3


Yes, it is, thanks  I colour my hair all the colours cause I can't decide on one XD


----------



## Polexia

Antipode said:


> View attachment 99802
> 
> 
> I know, I know: I'm getting a haircut on Friday.


NO NO NO! Why? it looks great the way it is!


----------



## Polexia

SkittlesButterface said:


> Yes, it is, thanks  I colour my hair all the colours cause I can't decide on one XD


That's the spirit!!


----------



## Polexia

Chewiebon said:


> View attachment 104018
> 
> Had to shave the beard. How old do I look?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


You be rockking that stash ;D ! My better half always shaves his beard... try to get him to keep the stash, but he keeps letting me down :'( LOL! More men with facial hair please! :]


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

whenever i take a picture i open my eyes as wide as i can so i look cuter. but my eyes by nature always half closed and displeased for some reason.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

In the middle of the night
View attachment 111794


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## FakeLefty

Promethea said:


> hour-ish ago..
> the blonde highlights are fading. : P











Re-blonded.


----------



## Promethea

FakeLefty said:


> View attachment 112410
> 
> 
> Re-blonded.


Schweeeeeeeeet! Thanx dood.


----------



## FakeLefty

Promethea said:


> Schweeeeeeeeet! Thanx dood.


My artistry is impeccable XD


----------



## Polexia

On my way to work! Have a great sunday peeps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon

at O'hare. Heading to North Carolina. Business trips, always a pleasure.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## StunnedFox




----------



## IchBinZetsubou




----------



## OneCoffeePlease

@ work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tealfootball

From yesterday^ Hi!roud:


----------



## Carpathian Lion

From a few hours ago. I forgot about it.


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 93772
> 
> Will you still love me in the morning? NO, CAUSE THIS IS HOW I WAKE UP.
> *edit: that is not sex hair, just epic bed hair.. because when I sleep, I sleep like a tornado
> now run away screaming


You still get 10/10 from me, because your face is cute and I also used to sleep like a tornado.
Cheers! :]


----------



## Superfluous

Carpathian Lion said:


> You still get 10/10 from me, because your face is cute and I also used to sleep like a tornado.
> Cheers! :]


wah, I love you INFPs :blushed:


----------



## Carpathian Lion

Superfluous said:


> wah, I love you INFPs :blushed:


And viceversa.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

World...
View attachment 114882


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Uncle Fester, I know. Lol !!


----------



## Disfigurine

boop


----------



## FakeLefty

Disfigurine said:


> boop


You're not blonde anymore! :shocked:


----------



## Disfigurine

FakeLefty said:


> You're not blonde anymore! :shocked:


Yeah I don't stick to anything very long...


----------



## FakeLefty

Disfigurine said:


> Yeah I don't stick to anything very long...


----------



## Lien

selene said:


> swag


*SWAG indeed.*

edit: Dat delayed reply.


----------



## Tzara




----------



## owlhead

an intp in their natural habitat


----------



## luxurieux

flower crown (✿◕‿◕)


----------



## The Marauder

It's late.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams

Antipode said:


> View attachment 99802
> 
> 
> I know, I know: I'm getting a haircut on Friday.


Considering this was over a month ago I suppose it's too late to say "don't get a haircut," your hair is fabulous lemme just say.


----------



## Antipode

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Considering this was over a month ago I suppose it's too late to say "don't get a haircut," your hair is fabulous lemme just say.


xD Thanks. But it will grow out eventually. roud:


----------



## disguise

I'm tired. And don't ask me why am I balancing a pillow on top of my head because I don't know.


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> I'm tired. And don't ask me why am I balancing a pillow on top of my head because I don't know.


Actually that's how I sleep. I have 8 pillows on my bed. 2 of them are for standing on my head.


Also filename: DINOSAUR-WIN. wut?


----------



## Obscure

Aquamarine said:


> It looks like a gold Apple iPhone.


It is. But my point is, it's an iPhone! Not Samsung ^^


----------



## Tzara

Katfeatherfoot said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134473
> View attachment 134473


you kinda look like Jim Rash.

by kinda I mean a lot.


----------



## zombiefishy

Obscure said:


> You look like a lovely girl, Miss Zombie Fishy [stops the fake British accent] but yeah you look nothing Zombie Fishy-ish XD


:shocked: I have failed the Zombiefishy gods! :crying:
And thank you :3


----------



## cinnabun

Obscure said:


> You look nice, I like your earrings. I have a necklace, but earrings look better.



Thank you!:kitteh: <3.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

.


Kinda bright sorry!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Obscure said:


> You look like a Korean [maybe Japanese?] poster person. Like a real version XD Tho in the series, I don't know why everyone in the fare east uses Samsung hmm...


Haha, everyone thinks I'm Korean or Japanese (mainly Korean) but I'm actually Chinese.

Poster person :O will take as compliment ^^ 

People in the far east use Samsung because 
1. Easier to pirate stuff.
2. Faster hardware and Koreans like to support Samsung for obvious reasons .

I got my iphone 5s for free from work so not complaining but things like have to use apple cable to charge and not being able to use it as disk storage by default gets on my nerves =(.


----------



## Boomerang

Super dopey looking picture incoming!!! I'm not the biggest fan of my appearance, but oh well.


----------



## ErenYeager

asdfghjkl; Still in school uniform ;w;


----------



## koenigscat

Got home earlier today, had to walk trough some sudden rain


----------



## ElliCat

ErenYeager said:


> View attachment 134833
> 
> asdfghjkl; Still in school uniform ;w;


Adorable!!








Au naturel today. Had to pop downtown (it was traumatic) but too lazy to do anything more than put on clothes and that thing which makes me see properly - note to self: take prescription sunglasses when you don't know where you're going, so you can like actually read the building names instead of holding your glasses up in front of you and getting dizzy....


----------



## Obscure

Termus123 said:


> Haha, everyone thinks I'm Korean or Japanese (mainly Korean) but I'm actually Chinese.
> 
> Poster person :O will take as compliment ^^
> 
> People in the far east use Samsung because
> 1. Easier to pirate stuff.
> 2. Faster hardware and Koreans like to support Samsung for obvious reasons .
> 
> I got my iphone 5s for free from work so not complaining but things like have to use apple cable to charge and not being able to use it as disk storage by default gets on my nerves =(.


You are?? O.O woah you really look non-Chinese!

It is actually^^

Oh I haven't actually thought about the reasons [now I feel stupid] they're obvious -.-
And yeah, I have an iPhone too and I sometimes hate when I forget how things are done in apple way [like copying a damn video >.> ]


----------



## Direct

http://postimg.com/152000/140606-180812-151307.jpg
Bored


----------



## kwall1989

Yay.


----------



## kwall1989

How do you make pictures bigger on here?


----------



## aloneinmusic

Just finished doing some dance. It's been a while since I've taken a photo of me so update time. 








(I probably look like a 10 year old. I'm actually 17 btw.)


----------



## FakeLefty

aloneinmusic said:


> Just finished doing some dance. It's been a while since I've taken a photo of me so update time.
> View attachment 138649
> 
> 
> (I probably look like a 10 year old. I'm actually 17 btw.)


Eh, you're not 18 yet. You're still a child, technically.


----------



## Polexia

It's monkey-Wednesday! 




Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Polexia

Eye see you 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Tzara

FakeLefty said:


> Eh, you're not 18 yet. You're still a child, technically.


You arent so old yourself :kitteh:


----------



## FakeLefty

Tzara said:


> You arent so old yourself :kitteh:


Eh, I'm old enough.


----------



## Blackbear

View attachment 158354


----------



## judiyqing7

enscorcelled97 said:


> View attachment 151970
> 
> haven't been on here in a while. just chilling on my laptop


O.M.G. you look so cute! You're kind of favoring Chloë Grace Moretz in this picture


----------



## imaphoenix

I've had basically the same hairstyle without much variation, I decided I wanted a drastic change so I cut my bangs short and got a perm! (Ha I haven't had a perm in 20 years!). 

Before (straight) after (perm)


----------



## ai.tran.75

morning


----------



## Tzara

Here I am


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tzara said:


> Here I am


You're really attractive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

ai.tran.75 said:


> You're really attractive


Thank you :happy:

I just had my first real haircut in the last 8 years.


----------



## FakeLefty

Tzara said:


> Thank you :happy:
> 
> I just had my first real haircut in the last 8 years.


8 years?!?!? :shocked:

I usually only go 1-2 months between haircuts.


----------



## Tzara

FakeLefty said:


> 8 years?!?!? :shocked:
> 
> I usually only go 1-2 months between haircuts.


me too, but it was just to keep the length/shape stable, I never had short hair.. :sad:


----------



## FakeLefty

Tzara said:


> me too, but it was just to keep the length/shape stable, I never had short hair.. :sad:


With me, the longer my hair becomes, the poofier it gets. So messiness is an issue. :frustrating:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tzara said:


> me too, but it was just to keep the length/shape stable, I never had short hair.. :sad:


I actually like long hair on guys as long as the guy isn't buff / how long was your hair? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

FakeLefty said:


> With me, the longer my hair becomes, the poofier it gets. So messiness is an issue. :frustrating:


Mine goes straight down and then starts curling after 4 inches. But the maintenance is still too much compared to short.



ai.tran.75 said:


> I actually like long hair on guys as long as the guy isn't buff / how long was your hair?


Depends, the longest was about 45-50cm.
I have quite wide shoulders but I can never get any muscle on. It takes me 2 months to get proper abs, and a day to lose it all. Super fast metabolism. At least I get to eat and drink whatever I want to.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tzara said:


> Mine goes straight down and then starts curling after 4 inches. But the maintenance is still too much compared to short.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, the longest was about 45-50cm.
> I have quite wide shoulders but I can never get any muscle on. It takes me 2 months to get proper abs, and a day to lose it all. Super fast metabolism. At least I get to eat and drink whatever I want to.


High five on that ! I'm on the same boat - super fast metabolism as well 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinnabun

Tzara said:


> Here I am














Utterly kawaii.


Also, thank god you got your old avatar back *___*!


----------



## Tzara

xdollie. said:


> Also, thank god you got your old avatar back *___*!


Yeah.. turns out no one really likes vultures.


----------



## RadiantViolet

Having a rare night where I feel very open.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

View attachment 167730


View attachment 167738
View attachment 167738


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

In da scrubs 

View attachment 167746


----------



## Tzara

I like how @Wellsy liked every single photo that has ever been on PerC


----------



## B. Toast

Getting ready to go meet a friend for breakfast.


----------



## Wellsy

Tzara said:


> I like how @_Wellsy_ liked every single photo that has ever been on PerC


I lurk lots ^_^


----------



## FakeLefty

@Wellsy you creep. :3


----------



## Wellsy

@FakeLefty you slut


----------



## FakeLefty

Wellsy said:


> @_FakeLefty_ you slut


Bruh, I get all da pussy. No need to be jealous.


----------



## cinnabun

FakeLefty said:


> Bruh, I get all da pussy. No need to be jealous.


----------



## Wellsy

FakeLefty said:


> Bruh, I get all da pussy. No need to be jealous.


Stop raping cats, it's gross and wrong.

For the thread.
Here I is...


----------



## Scarab

xdollie. said:


>


*Winks*


----------



## cinnabun

Scarab said:


> *Winks*


:shocked:


----------



## Scarab

xdollie. said:


> :shocked:












That's exactly how I look! How did you know?


----------



## cinnabun

Scarab said:


> That's exactly how I look! How did you know?


Psychic:kitteh:. 

Yes I know, my powers are mesmerizing.


----------



## Scarab

xdollie. said:


> Psychic:kitteh:.
> 
> Yes I know, my powers are mesmerizing.


Omg! Can you teach me these powers? :blushed:


----------



## Jebediah

Hey @Wellsy? Do I look pretty?


----------



## Wellsy

@Jebediah
Now show me your O face XD


----------



## B. Toast

Blub blub, I am a fish!


----------



## ai.tran.75




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 169306


Aww you two are so cute.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Aww you two are so cute.


Thank you ! You made me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Rose

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 169306


adorable<3


----------



## B. Toast

FEAR MY COSMIC RAY GUN... Er...

Actually, it's a spotlight that I waterproofed. Cling wrap and plumber's tape.


----------



## Chewiebon

Had a bit too much whiskey last night.


----------



## bubblePOP

@ae1905


----------



## laureby

Uhh, I swear I'm parked.


----------



## ae1905

bubblePOP said:


> @_ae1905_


bit better, but still grainy compared to first pic you posted here

and you still look uncomfortable--not looking into camera, smile almost a grimace

your features are regular and symmetrical, you just need to relax and let your personality come out


----------



## Polexia

At work. Chillaxing.


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Chewiebon

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> At work. Chillaxing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk












Work selfies? I am in.


----------



## bubblePOP

ae1905 said:


> bit better, but still grainy compared to first pic you posted here
> 
> and you still look uncomfortable--not looking into camera, smile almost a grimace
> 
> your features are regular and symmetrical, you just need to relax and let your personality come out


But I am looking into the camera!!!! And I usually hate smiling in pictures, which is why it looks forced. >_>


----------



## ae1905

bubblePOP said:


> But I am looking into the camera!!!! And I usually hate smiling in pictures, which is why it looks forced. >_>


but you're looking down, away from lens

ENFJs have warm personalities, so you should let your personality come through


----------



## bubblePOP

ae1905 said:


> but you're looking down, away from lens
> 
> ENFJs have warm personalities, so you should let your personality come through


I'm looking at the screen on my phone, which is my camera, making sure everything's in focus before I take the picture. ._. idk how else to take a picture ;-;


----------



## ae1905

have a friend take the picture for you


----------



## bubblePOP

I don't have any friends currently around me to do that.


----------



## Chewiebon

ae1905 said:


> but you're looking down, away from lens
> 
> ENFJs have warm personalities, so you should let your personality come through


The photo was fine. The smile, glasses, hair, soft and caring.

ENFJ is pretty clear.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm so pretty. <3 this is me right now. dauuuum...hot. that boy tried to hit on me and I was not having any of it! 

This body's too bootilicious for him.

what chu think @Wellsy? eat your heart out, lurker.


----------



## Wellsy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm so pretty. <3 this is me right now. dauuuum...hot. that boy tried to hit on me and I was not having any of it!
> 
> This body's too bootilicious for him.
> 
> what chu think @Wellsy? eat your heart out, lurker.


Think needs more cowbell


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm so pretty. <3 this is me right now. dauuuum...hot. that boy tried to hit on me and I was not having any of it!
> 
> This body's too bootilicious for him.
> 
> what chu think @_Wellsy_? eat your heart out, lurker.


Blue freckles, nice.


----------



## Tzara

Time to spam on all picture threads :happy:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> no sun for me! lets keep the blinds shut hahahah


Wow, you are only 16? You look way too cute to be 16. lol ( ;


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Wow, you are only 16? You look way too cute to be 16. lol ( ;


17 honey but youre too sweet! thank you so much! you're pretty cute yourself there too!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> 17 honey but youre too sweet! thank you so much! you're pretty cute yourself there too!


I've noticed I comment on hot guys a lot. Need to stop that ( ;

But, I'm still older, I'll be 18 in less that a month.. hehe


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I've noticed I comment on hot guys a lot. Need to stop that ( ;
> 
> But, I'm still older, I'll be 18 in less that a month.. hehe


i am flattered thank you :3 

oh well it seems ill be jail bait in a month then  :0 :blushed:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

View attachment 178858
Just for you PerC. I'm really bored. Amuse me?


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Redhead.


Spiderwoman hanging from the ceiling


----------



## TwistedMuses

Silly new glasses selfie. Lol. I am all greasy and smelly after 12 hours of no rest.


----------



## ientipi

Sun in Texas still hasn't calmed down 😬😬


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ientipi said:


> Sun in Texas still hasn't calmed down 😬😬


gosh your blue eyes 😍😍😍😍


----------



## ientipi

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> gosh your blue eyes 😍😍😍😍


Haha thanks Michael 😜 although my eyes are actually green with a blue ring, the sun just amplifies it XD


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ientipi said:


> Haha thanks Michael 😜 although my eyes are actually green with a blue ring, the sun just amplifies it XD


they are still immaculate lol


----------



## fairytales

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10635759_10154585459860492_5274288997254909501_n.jpg?oh=b50f25b2fbde672c336e999bb1b7fc84&oe=5476F1E4
Please excuse the posing.. trying to demonstrate my new haircut to my mum!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

fairytales said:


> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10635759_10154585459860492_5274288997254909501_n.jpg?oh=b50f25b2fbde672c336e999bb1b7fc84&oe=5476F1E4
> Please excuse the posing.. trying to demonstrate my new haircut to my mum!


my lord your beautiful 9.5 definitely! and your haircut came out quite nicely hahaha


----------



## fairytales

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> my lord your beautiful 9.5 definitely! and your haircut came out quite nicely hahaha


Thanks, but its def just good lighting!


----------



## bubblePOP

fairytales said:


> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10635759_10154585459860492_5274288997254909501_n.jpg?oh=b50f25b2fbde672c336e999bb1b7fc84&oe=5476F1E4
> Please excuse the posing.. trying to demonstrate my new haircut to my mum!


You remind me of the actress who played Lizzie Bennet in the webseries "The Lizzie Bennet Diaries." Soooo pretty.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Almost right now


----------



## cherry branches




----------



## michaelthemessiah

cherybranchs said:


>





BlueberryCupcake said:


> Almost right now


so many beautiful people! you guys are gorgeous


----------



## cherry branches

Tzara said:


> I like how @_Wellsy_ liked every single photo that has ever been on PerC


 @Wellsy rules with his thank you's! They don't go unnoticed! Thank you!


----------



## cherry branches

TwistedMuses said:


> View attachment 182578
> 
> Silly new glasses selfie. Lol. I am all greasy and smelly after 12 hours of no rest.


you're always adorable


----------



## bubblePOP

I got a new sleep chamise. c:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Good night


----------



## VinnieBob

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> But FIRST, lemme take a selfie...


dudette you are sooooooooo hot, you must tell me who your dentist is


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

The setting is breathtaking and that Van Gogh painting in the background is 100% real


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## Tzara

I dont even know why I'm posting this here









Alright... Alright.. serious picture.
Well, here is a recent tryout for the new ENTP smirk challenge.


----------



## Polexia

Tzara said:


> I dont even know why I'm posting this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright... Alright.. serious picture.
> Well, here is a recent tryout for the new ENTP smirk challenge.


Great smirk! Real great smirk power!! 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Tzara

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Great smirk! Real great smirk power!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


Maybe I should post it to the challenge 
But naaah I can do better.
But I cant try anymore, I have to go out.


----------



## Polexia

Can't stop smirking


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Polexia

Tzara said:


> Maybe I should post it to the challenge
> But naaah I can do better.
> But I cant try anymore, I have to go out.


It was most def challenge worthy!  

But I think you have an even better one in ya. You have those awesome brows too (she said with a little hint of envy in her voice!)


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Max

Pft.. people think I'm high in my photos.. or demonic looking... you all look so flawless


----------



## FakeLefty

Tzara said:


> I dont even know why I'm posting this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright... Alright.. serious picture.
> Well, here is a recent tryout for the new ENTP smirk challenge.


You look as if you're about to pull off a great prank.


----------



## 66767

judiyqing7 said:


> O.M.G. you look so cute! You're kind of favoring Chloë Grace Moretz in this picture


LOL, this is gonna be a pretty belated reply but thanks  It's funny you say that because I happen to LOVE Chloe; I'm a huge fangirl


----------



## Blazy

Damnn. lots of new photos. I missed out on a lot didn't i. such cam whores.


----------



## Blackbear




----------



## EternalNocturne

My hair is getting longer.


----------



## baby blue me

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 188282
> 
> 
> The setting is breathtaking and that Van Gogh painting in the background is 100% real


Pretty. Pretty. Pretty.


----------



## baby blue me

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> I sorry... Here's a sexy picture to make up for it :tongue:
> View attachment 181842


 Ahhhh look, another reason for you to be happy! C'mon look at that face.


----------



## ae1905

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 188282
> 
> 
> The setting is breathtaking and that Van Gogh painting in the background is 100% real


not yur best pic



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 189634


washed out


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> not yur best pic
> 
> 
> 
> washed out


I know I'm ugly. But I'm proud of my ugliness. Unlike others.


----------



## Max




----------



## ae1905

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I know I'm ugly. But I'm proud of my ugliness. Unlike others.


come, come, false modesty doesn't suit you..and I didn't say you are "ugly", far from it, only that they don't do you justice


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> come, come, false modesty doesn't suit you..and I didn't say you are "ugly", far from it, only that they don't do you justice


You don't know if they do me justice or not but I like your honesty. It's refreshing. Is this better?


----------



## ae1905

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You don't know if they do me justice or not but I like your honesty. It's refreshing. Is this better?
> View attachment 193362


that's better but what's with the backlight, halo that's almost always in those selfies?...makes you look Angel-ina-ic


----------



## Obscure

Tzara said:


>


I love this smirk, I also like this pretty face ^^'


----------



## Tzara

Wontlookdown said:


>


Dat tree reminds me of


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> that's better but what's with the backlight, halo that's almost always in those selfies?...makes you look Angel-ina-ic


I'm just naturally halo-y.


----------



## 66393

<---- loser


----------



## popsicle

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I know I'm ugly. But I'm proud of my ugliness. Unlike others.


Lol!


----------



## ae1905

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I'm just naturally halo-y.


halolujah!


----------



## Scarab

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I'm just naturally halo-y.


Someone's been playing too much Halo.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Scarab said:


> Someone's been playing too much Halo.


I don't usually play halo but when I do ..


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Edit


----------



## Tzara

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Edit


:shocked:

:sad:


----------



## Max

Tzara said:


> Dat tree reminds me of


That tree is my new bg?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## OneCoffeePlease

I should smile more, I'm working on that.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

INSSANNNE HAIR!!!! (just about as crazy as I could force it to get.)


----------



## Morgoth

I drew a picture of myself for you guys:









It's not photoshopped, the tux is real. Please don't laugh, it took me an incredible amount of effort to draw me accurately without a mirror, on ms paint, with my laptop mouse pad.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

and this is how I look without intentionally fucking up my hair.


----------



## mysterie

i prbly look like i'm ready to kill som1, iv just had a bad month... its holidays now tho so


----------



## prplchknz

me. because i can.


----------



## baby blue me

mysterie said:


> View attachment 199106
> 
> 
> i prbly look like i'm ready to kill som1, iv just had a bad month... its holidays now tho so


Ahahahaha! No you don't. You have a very sweet aura (you're lips and eyes are smiling a bit) and it shows a positive vibe. Killer? Na-uh.


----------



## crumbs

mysterie said:


> View attachment 199106
> 
> 
> i prbly look like i'm ready to kill som1, iv just had a bad month... its holidays now tho so





Sporadic Aura said:


> INSSANNNE HAIR!!!! (just about as crazy as I could force it to get.)
> 
> View attachment 198562


Maybe I'm blind, but I honest to goodness thought you two were the same person until I saw the usernames.


----------



## Queen Qualia

doop. Partying and pigging out at home tonight.


----------



## Chichi01134

Well, I could share other photos with you... My profile pic is me already, but maybe we need something else there.







*playing submachine 2*

The choice was between this, me fiddling with my phone and other pics with really embarassing expressions. I don't really like being in photos too much. XD


----------



## Amaryllis

Oh HAI THERE!


----------



## FakeLefty

Amaryllis said:


> Oh HAI THERE!
> 
> View attachment 214586


Hi.


----------



## Amaryllis

FakeLefty said:


> Hi.


----------



## FakeLefty

Amaryllis said:


>


Better now that I've seen a face of a pretty lady.


----------



## Amaryllis

FakeLefty said:


> Better now that I've seen a face of a pretty lady.


----------



## FakeLefty

I look quite scruffy. I should get a haircut and shave... At some point.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Oh. Hi. There...


----------



## smitty1977

you need to quit sitting/standing on the wall.


----------



## mysterie

me likey glitched out photobooth


----------



## smitty1977

^
|
|

That's me if it's not obvious


----------



## smitty1977

Wait... I'm mobile. The avatars are above the post


----------



## smitty1977

This is easier I guess


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> This is easier I guess
> View attachment 216386


Why in a suit... Are you secretly getting married today? :wink:


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Why in a suit... Are you secretly getting married today? :wink:


Ah why not everybody else is


----------



## The Chameleon

Yo.


----------



## Alphafemale82




----------



## Alphafemale82

^Don't know how to turn it


----------



## mysterie

upload to imgur -> edit -> rotate


----------



## Alphafemale82

What's imgur?


----------



## Alphafemale82




----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ze Daleks at ze moment...


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Ze Daleks at ze moment...


What's that no name beer??


----------



## smitty1977




----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> What's that no name beer??


Perhaps. ;D

no....it's actually a local beer. And I'm hiding the label which is on the other side so I don't get stalked. I only like being stalked by @Wellsy. Seriously, boy....it's like you have an immediate response anytime anyone posts a pic regardless of where they do it. How is that possible?


----------



## smitty1977

Oktoberfest here


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Perhaps. ;D
> 
> no....it's actually a local beer. And I'm hiding the label which is on the other side so I don't get stalked. I only like being stalked by @Wellsy. Seriously, boy....it's like you have an immediate response anytime anyone posts a pic regardless of where they do it. How is that possible?


Tapatalk sends me a notification to my phone


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> Tapatalk sends me a notification to my phone


Oooh! Maybe that's how he does it... @Wellsy, is this the explanation of your ninja skills?


----------



## Wellsy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Oooh! Maybe that's how he does it... @_Wellsy_, is this the explanation of your ninja skills?


I lurk a lot, new posts link helps a lot, then I also use subscriptions and then I also run down certain subforum sections regularily. I'm in most places enough to see most things.

I don't use tapatalk, so it's not how I does it, i'm just vigilant in my lurking.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Wellsy said:


> I lurk a lot, new posts link helps a lot, then I also use subscriptions and then I also run down certain subforum sections regularily. I'm in most places enough to see most things.
> 
> I don't use tapatalk, so it's not how I does it, i'm just vigilant in my lurking.


Wheres your pic? I wanna see you take a picture of yourself right now.


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Wheres your pic? I wanna see you take a picture of yourself right now.


Not wellsy but here ya go


----------



## Wellsy

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Wheres your pic? I wanna see you take a picture of yourself right now.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## smitty1977

I'm sorry if I evermade your uncomfortable with my quick replies


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Rafiki

handsome kids here


----------



## Rafiki

lol im like 6 deep


----------



## FakeLefty

Wellsy said:


> View attachment 216514


Caption: "Bitch whatchu lookin at?!?!"


----------



## Alphafemale82

Random question(newbie here)...how do I fill in my profile from my phone? Generally,I don't have issues with such things but for some reason I'm not seeing an option. Also, do most people not use their actual pic for their profile? And I don't see many ages either. Tia


----------



## Purrfessor

Alphafemale82 said:


> Random question(newbie here)...how do I fill in my profile from my phone? Generally,I don't have issues with such things but for some reason I'm not seeing an option. Also, do most people not use their actual pic for their profile? And I don't see many ages either. Tia


I just take it off phone version when I'm on my phone. Depending on what kind it is, it's either the "Full Site" option at the bottom of some other option at the top left.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Bassmasterzac said:


> Gracias. That's you in your avatar right?


No but I have some pictures posted in the Hot or Not thread. :kitteh: But yeah I think I look better than my avatar if I do say so myself hehe


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

pancaketreehouse said:


> here's a mini series i title "mad abstrakt yo"
> 
> View attachment 218546
> phantom juicebox
> 
> View attachment 218554
> bubblebath
> 
> View attachment 218562
> dirty water
> 
> View attachment 218570
> fish clocks
> 
> View attachment 218578
> burnt pastrami



Silly men are indeed attractive. :tongue:


----------



## Bassmasterzac

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> No but I have some pictures posted in the Hot or Not thread. :kitteh: But yeah I think I look better than my avatar if I do say so myself hehe


I took a shortcut to your profile. You remind me of a little marshmellow puff. Damn cute


----------



## VinnieBob

FakeLefty said:


> View attachment 214618
> 
> 
> I look quite scruffy. I should get a haircut and shave... At some point.


I thought bruce lee was dead, shouldn't you be making movies with chuck Norris and jean claud vandamme?


----------



## VinnieBob

Daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 218330
> 
> Actually wearing make up/ have to go be classy. It's been a while.


dudette you look like sooooo groovy


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

+ slight intoxication.


----------



## FakeLefty

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 220282
> 
> 
> + slight intoxication.


Slight?


----------



## mysterie

everything seems to go sideways for me these days...


----------



## Infermiera

okay


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

FakeLefty said:


> Slight?


Slight! :tongue:


----------



## hauntology

oh, poor yorick! he was my only friend! (don't call me she)


----------



## IndigoCopper

http://personalitycafe.com/image/png;base64,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***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


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

i-i-i-intoxication + halloween. all the things are good right now.

all the things.


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Egil

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 221338
> 
> 
> i-i-i-intoxication + halloween. all the things are good right now.
> 
> all the things.


My Halloween involved some intoxication too, but I wasn't dressed up as a cute cat


----------



## Tzara

I think someone crashed page 392


----------



## Tzara

It seemingly needs about 4 more posts to skip 392 :/


----------



## Tzara

@IndigoCopper I think its your post.


----------



## Tzara

Just 3 more, does this count a spamming?


----------



## Tzara

Perhaps I should ask @Jennywocky why.


----------



## Tzara

Also note: 
Whatever it is it also bugs the current tabs "mouse drag" method.

Finally. Now the page is bug proof. You are welcome. :tongue:
@Jennywocky @timeless
You actually might want to look into this?


----------



## Purrfessor

Tzara said:


> Also note:
> Whatever it is it also bugs the current tabs "mouse drag" method.
> 
> Finally. Now the page is bug proof. You are welcome. :tongue:
> @_Jennywocky_ @_timeless_
> You actually might want to look into this?


It's happened before to me awhile back. No idea why it happens. At first I thought I saw why but then it happened again and blew that idea out of the water. I found no consistencies or patterns between the few incidents.


----------



## Tzara

Stelliferous said:


> It's happened before to me awhile back. No idea why it happens. At first I thought I saw why but then it happened again and blew that idea out of the water. I found no consistencies or patterns between the few incidents.


Can you see page 392 of this thread?


----------



## Purrfessor

Tzara said:


> Can you see page 392 of this thread?


Yeah there are no problems for me. An incident hasn't happened to me in a long time. And when it happened, I'm sure it was a subjective experience because others seemed to be posting fine (though I couldn't see the posts so wasn't quite ever sure. My posts about it were ignored so I'm guessing nobody thanked the posts because they didn't have the problem. But in this instance, I'm having no problems so it's reassuring the idea that it is indeed a subjective fluke.


----------



## Tzara

Stelliferous said:


> Yeah there are no problems for me. An incident hasn't happened to me in a long time. And when it happened, I'm sure it was a subjective experience because others seemed to be posting fine (though I couldn't see the posts so wasn't quite ever sure. My posts about it were ignored so I'm guessing nobody thanked the posts because they didn't have the problem. But in this instance, I'm having no problems so it's reassuring the idea that it is indeed a subjective fluke.


Thanks for the feedback :happy:
Oh, great then its not a general bug.

I tested it in 2 different PCs, through a proxy and then with tapatalk. 
Nothing worked for me.
Probably its an account based thing then.

Further Testing:
I slowed it down and checked the process;
seems to be caused by a google ad that apparently starts in the exact same spot as indigos post. Weird.


----------



## Animal

Brooding 4 face









Do you seriously think you can beat me? 8 face









Hungry mischievous 7 face


----------



## Purrfessor

@Animal 4 face is best. :3


----------



## Animal

Stelliferous said:


> @_Animal_ 4 face is best. :3


That was the process I went through trying to get a half-decent smiling shot. xD

(4 face was like "ugh I look like shit." 8 face - this little photobooth computer thingy didn't stand a chance against me. 7 face was like HA. told you I'd get one.)


----------



## FakeLefty

Animal said:


> Brooding 4 face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously think you can beat me? 8 face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry mischievous 7 face


Gosh, so indecisive. Make up your mind! XD


----------



## Purrfessor

Animal said:


> That was the process I went through trying to get a half-decent smiling shot. xD
> 
> (4 face was like "ugh I look like shit." 8 face - this little photobooth computer thingy didn't stand a chance against me. 7 face was like HA. told you I'd get one.)


Hahaha my process would look super stoic I'm guessing then the final product will be bad because I suck with pictures. I never know what face to make and I don't want to show my stoic face because who wants to see that? So I make a funny/eccentric face. I like the 8 face of yours now that you explained it more. I can kind of see what's going through your mind haha. ;p


----------



## Animal

Stelliferous said:


> Hahaha my process would look super stoic I'm guessing then the final product will be bad because I suck with pictures. I never know what face to make and I don't want to show my stoic face because who wants to see that? So I make a funny/eccentric face. I like the 8 face of yours now that you explained it more. I can kind of see what's going through your mind haha. ;p


My 8 face doesn't care if you like it as long as you respect it.










But my 4 face hates being rejected










(and that makes it ANGRY)










and my 7 face knows it's awesome.


----------



## Purrfessor

Animal said:


> My 8 face doesn't care if you like it as long as you respect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my 4 face hates being rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that makes it ANGRY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 7 face knows it's awesome.


Your eyes are so beautiful and it makes me want to run away (read last bit of sig).


----------



## VinnieBob

Animal said:


> My 8 face doesn't care if you like it as long as you respect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my 4 face hates being rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that makes it ANGRY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 7 face knows it's awesome.


I thought you were pink, what gives


----------



## Animal

vinniebob said:


> I thought you were pink, what gives


My soul colors are golden-white and blood red. Together that makes pink? 
Orange-pink or something. 
FIRE.


----------



## Animal

Stelliferous said:


> Your eyes are so beautiful and it makes me want to run away (read last bit of sig).


Aww. 

You are wiser than I.


----------



## Purrfessor

Animal said:


> Aww.
> 
> You are wiser than I.


I've been destroyed twice already.  I could tell you the story. But I'm afraid to also because you're very like the very being which destroyed me. But that fear is purely logical fear. I too relate to that desire quote so there is no fear in that sense. It's a weird fear.


----------



## Animal

Stelliferous said:


> I've been destroyed twice already.  I could tell you the story. But I'm afraid to also because you're very like the very being which destroyed me. But that fear is purely logical fear. I too relate to that desire quote so there is no fear in that sense. It's a weird fear.


I have been destroyed twice by men and once by losing my voice when singing was my whole world.

I lost my independence, my dignity, my autonomy, my passion, my purpose, everything.

I've known love that most people can only dream of. The stuff of fantasies and tragedies. Innocence and chaos... depth and passion. Everything. I have also met my mirror and my ideal and nothing on this earth has ever scared me more than he did, but I plunged straight in, despite my past heartbreak and the thorough destruction that followed. It's the way I am. I'm a masochist and a phoenix. I would not advise anyone without a death wish to follow in my footsteps. I can never guarantee I'll come out of the next one alive, but I don't care because I have already faced the very real possibility of my death at 16 and I know the value of life. I would rather live and die young than safely survive. I would rather have my heart crushed and be left hollow and heartless than wonder "What if I had." I've done it already and I lived many years as an animal with no humanity, with nothing to lose, shameless, fearless, empty of anything but hunger and rage... but I survived, and ultimately, my heart regenerated and I rose from the ashes.


----------



## Purrfessor

Animal said:


> I have been destroyed twice by men and once by losing my voice when singing was my whole world.
> 
> I lost my independence, my dignity, my autonomy, my passion, my purpose, everything.
> 
> I've known love that most people can only dream of. The stuff of fantasies and tragedies. Innocence and chaos... depth and passion. Everything. I have also met my mirror and my ideal and nothing on this earth has ever scared me more than he did, but I plunged straight in, despite my past heartbreak and the thorough destruction that followed. It's the way I am. I'm a masochist and a phoenix. I would not advise anyone without a death wish to follow in my footsteps. I can never guarantee I'll come out of the next one alive, but I don't care because I have already faced the very real possibility of my death at 16 and I know the value of life. I would rather live and die young than safely survive. I would rather have my heart crushed and be left hollow and heartless than wonder "What if I had." I've done it already and I lived many years as an animal with no humanity, with nothing to lose, shameless, fearless, empty of anything but hunger and rage... but I survived, and ultimately, my heart regenerated and I rose from the ashes.


I'm not sure if you're trying to scare me or pull me in.


----------



## Animal

Stelliferous said:


> I'm not sure if you're trying to scare me or pull me in.


Neither. Just responding to the sentiment. I'm not the kind of person who has hidden intentions. I'm just being honest, being myself, reacting to what was written. It struck a chord.


----------



## Purrfessor

Animal said:


> Neither. Just responding to the sentiment. I'm not the kind of person who has hidden intentions. I'm just being honest, being myself, reacting to what was written. It struck a chord.


I guess then I have to decide if I'm scared or if I want to be pulled in. *broods*


----------



## sittapygmaea

Stelliferous said:


> Your eyes are so beautiful and it makes me want to run away (read last bit of sig).


 @Animal 

I agree with @Stelliferous. Your eyes are stunningly beautiful: limpid, bottomless pools in which to wallow. They come through in every one of your pics.


----------



## Animal

sittapygmaea said:


> @_Animal_
> 
> I agree with @_Stelliferous_. Your eyes are stunningly beautiful: limpid, bottomless pools in which to wallow. They come through in every one of your pics.


Aww =) =) 

Omg .. I just smiled so wide I had tears in my eyes..


----------



## Purrfessor

sittapygmaea said:


> @_Animal_
> 
> I agree with @_Stelliferous_. Your eyes are stunningly beautiful: limpid, bottomless pools in which to wallow. They come through in every one of your pics.


You see my predicament with this woman.


----------



## Animal

What in the fuck...

... there's a giant bruise on my chin. I just noticed it while brushing my teeth. Why?! In the earlier pictures ITS NOT THERE and I have not done anything. I didn't hit my face on anything.. this makes absolutely NOO sense. I don't even feel any pain in that spot. When I touch it nothing feels wrong. WHY?!!!!!


* *


























Angry confused animal :crying:


----------



## Purrfessor

Animal said:


> What in the fuck...
> 
> ... there's a giant bruise on my chin. I just noticed it while brushing my teeth. Why?! In the earlier pictures ITS NOT THERE and I have not done anything. I didn't hit my face on anything.. this makes absolutely NOO sense. I don't even feel any pain in that spot. When I touch it nothing feels wrong. WHY?!!!!!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry confused animal :crying:


Could that perhaps be a bug bite? It looks like an insect gave you a chin hickey.


----------



## Animal

Stelliferous said:


> Could that perhaps be a bug bite? It looks like an insect gave you a chin hickey.


I don't know. It doens't feel like a bite. There's no bump.. I can't feel anything at all. I panicked thinking I had leukemia... lol. I feel better now but damn.

I've had a lot of health problems. I'm a bit traumatized.


----------



## Purrfessor

Animal said:


> I don't know. It doens't feel like a bite. There's no bump.. I can't feel anything at all. I panicked thinking I had leukemia... lol. I feel better now but damn.
> 
> I've had a lot of health problems. I'm a bit traumatized.


Yeah I thought I had cancer last month. So many health problems running in my family. Who knows what I'll get next?


----------



## sittapygmaea

Animal said:


> I don't know. It doens't feel like a bite. There's no bump.. I can't feel anything at all. I panicked thinking I had leukemia... lol. I feel better now but damn.
> 
> I've had a lot of health problems. I'm a bit traumatized.


I really feel you. :frustrating: I had ovarian cancer when I was 30. At the time, I noticed that my stomach did not seem quite as flat as before, but hey-- people did say you will gain weight after 30. Don't be a hypochondriac, self! 

Then, oops-- 'it would have been better if you had gone to the doctor right away. To make sure you've learned your lesson, we're going to take out a bunch of your insides. Don't worry; you don't really need em.' 

Oh, the fun of having your hypochondria validated. Now (ten years later) anytime my pants feel a little tight, I feel a lovely burst of legitimate paranoia!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Meh


----------



## VinnieBob

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Meh


you don't look very exterminatey


----------



## daleks_exterminate

vinniebob said:


> you don't look very exterminatey


You should be terrified. I'm a dalek


----------



## VinnieBob

Daleks_exterminate said:


> You should be terrified. I'm a dalek


dalek or derelict ?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

vinniebob said:


> dalek or derelict ?


Whose abandoning me?


----------



## VinnieBob

no one we all luvs the leks:kitteh:


----------



## smitty1977

vinniebob said:


> you don't look very exterminatey


She's a woman, she's silently plotting our murders


----------



## VinnieBob

smitty1977 said:


> She's a woman, she's silently plotting our murders


yea but she's so damn cute
I couldn't think of a better way to go then @daleks hands


----------



## smitty1977

vinniebob said:


> yea but she's so damn cute
> I couldn't think of a better way to go then @daleks hands


Hmm well this was taken out of context


----------



## VinnieBob

smitty1977 said:


> Hmm well this was taken out of context


most of the people that know me want me dead, especially ex g'frens


----------



## daleks_exterminate

vinniebob said:


> yea but she's so damn cute
> I couldn't think of a better way to go then @daleks hands


Oh hey boy hey :wink:


----------



## Golden Rose

I naturally look 1000% done with life now that I freed myself from faking disintegrated smiles. Love it.















Bonus doge


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 242994

Semeter ends... Now what?


----------



## jada_artist




----------



## buglover3

On the phone with my dad. My room has butterflies and snowflakes :tongue:


----------



## mysterie




----------



## Blindspots




----------



## dinkalink

While not exactly _right now,_ I took this picture ten minutes ago and I'm still laughing at it.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 243306


----------



## NIHM

So interesting how your face looks when you're laying down trying to fumble to turn on your flash and I got this shot this morning with my hummm how does this work... turned into bright light!! Of course not taken right now but for the purpose of the thread taken a little bit after I woke up. I'm not sure if my work would like me to be busting out the camera and be like but... first let me take a selfie.












Jebediah said:


> (Insert joke asking if Australian. Leave forum in shame.)


Ok you got a chuckle from me Jeb. hehe


----------



## rhoynarqueen

New hair, in time for Hanukkah!


----------



## Scarab

I'm beardless once more! öAö









I must say...I mostly take pictures of myself infront of my computer. ö-ö


----------



## BlackDog

Scarab said:


> I'm beardless once more! öAö
> 
> View attachment 243762
> 
> 
> I must say...I mostly take pictures of myself infront of my computer. ö-ö


You look so suave. You remind me of that guy from that kids movie.


----------



## Scarab

BlackDog said:


> You look so suave. You remind me of that guy from that kids movie.


*Gasps* <öAö> I just lost my suaveinity! Th-th-thank you! *Hugs BlackDog*

Which of the guys in that movie? I haven't seen it. öAö


----------



## VinnieBob

dinkalink said:


> While not exactly _right now,_ I took this picture ten minutes ago and I'm still laughing at it.
> View attachment 243258


you look like you just whiffed some ones nasty fart


----------



## Orgho

So, there you go... so, done! 
One more thing I could write of my list of things to do before I die in this existence. 
(Writing in a post a picture of yourself right now thread, it is^^)
:laughing: :happy:


----------



## BlackDog

Scarab said:


> *Gasps* <öAö> I just lost my suaveinity! Th-th-thank you! *Hugs BlackDog*
> 
> Which of the guys in that movie? I haven't seen it. öAö


Flynn Rider!


----------



## NIHM

BlackDog said:


> Flynn Rider!


He does have the smolder down


----------



## Scarab

BlackDog said:


> Flynn Rider!


Ohhhhh, thought you meant the movie 'Kids' from 1995. I love Tangled though! Even got it on DVD. öwö/



NIHM said:


> He does have the smolder down


*Clears throat* Here comes the smolder~

I just can't seem to understand how Flynn manages to raise one eyebrow without wrinkles showing on his forehead. ö-ö It can't be because he is a fictional 3D character; that does not compute -- at all. He's just too fabulous for wrinkles? <öAö> Yeap, that must be it.


----------



## NIHM

Scarab said:


> Ohhhhh, thought you meant the movie 'Kids' from 1995. I love Tangled though! Even got it on DVD. öwö/
> 
> 
> 
> *Clears throat* Here comes the smolder~
> 
> I just can't seem to understand how Flynn manages to raise one eyebrow without wrinkles showing on his forehead. ö-ö It can't be because he is a fictional 3D character; that does not compute -- at all. He's just too fabulous for wrinkles? <öAö> Yeap, that must be it.


Lmao. I never noticed that.


----------



## Scarab

NIHM said:


> Lmao. I never noticed that.


It's all because of his eyes; that's why you never noticed. :shocked:


----------



## NIHM

Scarab said:


> It's all because of his eyes; that's why you never noticed. :shocked:


They bring you in. So you like his eyes?


----------



## Scarab

NIHM said:


> They bring you in. So you like his eyes?


Yours look better to be honest. How does one acquire such awesome eyes anyway? Some sort of magical ritual, with an altar, a pair of cat eyes, some weird contraptions, and a unicorn? Or, did I get that list down incorrectly? <öAö>


----------



## NIHM

Scarab said:


> Yours look better to be honest. How does one acquire such awesome eyes anyway? Some sort of magical ritual, with an altar, a pair of cat eyes, some weird contraptions, and a unicorn? Or, did I get that list down incorrectly? <öAö>


Genetics. They actually change colors. If it's over cast they can be blue and in the sunset yellow. But mostly they're green.

But let's go with the theory they're magical.


----------



## Scarab

NIHM said:


> Genetics. They actually change colors. If it's over cast they can be blue and in the sunset yellow. But mostly they're green.
> 
> But let's go with the theory they're magical.


They must be magical if they change color! :shocked: There is no other logical explanation.


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Scarab

NIHM said:


>


Your turquoise skin is so...Hawt! :blushed:


----------



## The Chameleon

NIHM said:


> He does have the smolder down





Scarab said:


> Yours look better to be honest. How does one acquire such awesome eyes anyway? Some sort of magical ritual, with an altar, a pair of cat eyes, some weird contraptions, and a unicorn? Or, did I get that list down incorrectly? <öAö>


Is it bad that I ship you guys?


----------



## Scarab

The Chameleon said:


> Is it bad that I ship you guys?


What kind of ship is it? An ice breaker?


* *




<öAö> *Gasps*


----------



## The Chameleon

Scarab said:


> What kind of ship is it? An ice breaker?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <öAö> *Gasps*


A _relation_ship. :shocked:


----------



## Scarab

The Chameleon said:


> A _relation_ship. :shocked:


W-w-what about the ice breaker? ;A; ...Perhaps you could say that that ship has already...Sailed.


* *




>.>


----------



## ai.tran.75

morning


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## SmartasJoe

I really don't know why I am doing this.


----------



## Roman Empire

MeTheParrot said:


>


You turned me gay.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

View attachment 245234


----------



## ClarityOfVision

At work, but because it's almost Christmas...nothing to do. It's fun to see all the pictures of the people I read posts of regularly. Adds a factor to the person behind it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

SmartasJoe said:


> View attachment 245058
> I really don't know why I am doing this.


Simple: It gives you free thanks without having to post something endless intellectual.


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## jada_artist

MeTheParrot said:


>


very handsome indeed! ^^


----------



## Trademark

I have already posted this pic from the several related thread​


----------



## rhoynarqueen

Me, earlier today, showing off my new lipstick!


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Hotes McGoats said:


> View attachment 253026
> View attachment 253538
> 
> [


Hey !! Hotes McCutiepie :wink:

@Chesire Tower @TurtleQueen
Come on you two. Show the world your beautiful smiles. )


----------



## Chesire Tower

Jeff Felis said:


> Hey !! Hotes McCutiepie :wink:
> 
> @_Chesire Tower_ @_TurtleQueen_
> Come on you two. Show the world your beautiful smiles. )


Well alright, if you insist:


* *


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Chesire Tower said:


> Well alright, if you insist:
> 
> 
> * *


lol !! I still love you. )


----------



## Scarab

Chesire Tower said:


> Well alright, if you insist:
> 
> 
> * *


10/10 would snorgle -- it is all because of your eyes.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Scarab said:


> 10/10 would snorgle -- it is all because of your eyes.












Well, I have often been complimented on my exotic cats' eyes:


* *


----------



## Scarab

Chesire Tower said:


> Well, I have often been complimented on my exotic cats' eyes:
> 
> 
> * *


You just jumped from a 10/10 to a 100/10; it is definitely the eyes.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

poor little isfp. so sick. much cough.


----------



## birthmask

v seriuUs


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

birthmask said:


> View attachment 254930
> 
> 
> 
> v seriuUs


:shocked::blushed: your hair!


----------



## birthmask

perpetuallyreticent said:


> :shocked::blushed: your hair!


 :blushed:

I love the pink in your hair! Also, are you feeling any better?


----------



## mysterie

cheshire y r ur pupils so big?


----------



## with water




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

birthmask said:


> :blushed:
> 
> I love the pink in your hair! Also, are you feeling any better?


I'm feeling worse, actually.  But thank you!


----------



## 66393

My face after I conquered the people of Antartica


----------



## Max

I learned how to use a camera...


----------



## baby blue me

coy said:


> View attachment 255458
> 
> My face after I conquered the people of Antartica


----------



## 66393

baby blue me said:


> View attachment 255930


----------



## Purrfessor

Sorry I only ever take bathroom selfies
.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

coy said:


> View attachment 255458
> 
> My face after I conquered the people of Antartica


now now, don't be _coy_. :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I really should not have taken a 4 hour nap. At 7 pm of all times!


----------



## Scarab

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 259778


'Sup?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Scarab said:


> 'Sup?


drankin coffee, of course.


----------



## Scarab

perpetuallyreticent said:


> drankin coffee, of course.


Really? <öAö> That was actually the last thing I would have guessed. *Ponders about the mysteries of life*

Then again, we all need to drink something...How much coffee do you drink a day though? Ö-Ö


----------



## zDuality

at work.. bored and cold the struggle.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Scarab said:


> Really? <öAö> That was actually the last thing I would have guessed. *Ponders about the mysteries of life*
> 
> Then again, we all need to drink something...How much coffee do you drink a day though? Ö-Ö


Too much? (4 cups approximately)


----------



## Scarab

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Too much? (4 cups approximately)


How big are the cups, and how "strong" is the coffee? Are they like the one in your picture? That one looks rather big!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Scarab said:


> How big are the cups, and how "strong" is the coffee? Are they like the one in your picture? That one looks rather big!


It's decent sized, but yes, that exact mug. It's a typical medium roast, not weak but not too strong.


----------



## Scarab

perpetuallyreticent said:


> It's decent sized, but yes, that exact mug. It's a typical medium roast, not weak but not too strong.


I just remembered that I know nothing about coffee...xD But, from what I've heard a lot of people drink more coffee than that (atleast in Sweden).


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 261978


Want to make a guess at who's who?


----------



## jada_artist

Me sitting in bed watching a movie


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

As of this afternoon, I am made of this food and its nutrients, so I can safely say, this is me.


----------



## Purrfessor

Moonious said:


> As of this afternoon, I am made of this food and its nutrients, so I can safely say, this is me.


You look juicy.


----------



## ectomorphine

daeneirys said:


> I look very much like a happy ENFP with pink flowers tee-shirt


Look at you, you beautiful creature..


----------



## Macrosapien

ectomorphine said:


> Look at you, you beautiful creature..



I concur. she is quite beautiful.


----------



## ectomorphine

LookingGlass said:


> I concur. she is quite beautiful.


I just want to protect her from the world..


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Stelliferous said:


> You look juicy.


Um... the orange juice?


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Moonious said:


> As of this afternoon, I am made of this food and its nutrients, so I can safely say, this is me.



Take another photo of yourself tomorrow at about the same time. :laughing:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Jeff Felis said:


> Take another photo of yourself tomorrow at about the same time. :laughing:


Today, I am part Mediterranean and part Chinese.


----------



## Golden Rose

Yesterday is just as good as today, with less chances to cause acid reflux.


----------



## Neuroticon

Moonious said:


> As of this afternoon, I am made of this food and its nutrients, so I can safely say, this is me.


Tasty. I'd eat you right up.


----------



## MsJoyceLee

Just a typical Sunday afternoon with an ESFJ and Audrey.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

can you tell how enthused I am to work?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

msJoyceLee said:


> View attachment 269226
> 
> 
> Just a typical Sunday afternoon with an ESFJ and Audrey.


you lined that up perfectly lol I had to double take hahah


----------



## MsJoyceLee

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> you lined that up perfectly lol I had to double take hahah


haha thanks 
it took a while but it happened!


----------



## Consolidated Potato

perpetuallyreticent said:


> can you tell how enthused I am to work?
> 
> View attachment 269234


Do you get free all-you-can-eat popcorn as a perk?


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

msJoyceLee said:


> View attachment 269226
> 
> 
> Just a typical Sunday afternoon with an ESFJ and Audrey.


You look great


----------



## MsJoyceLee

Thanks!!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

msJoyceLee said:


> View attachment 269226
> 
> 
> Just a typical Sunday afternoon with an ESFJ and Audrey.


I'd offer an 8/10


----------



## michaelthemessiah

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'f offer an 8/10


thats lowballing


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I think a woman's neck & ears are sexy. 
I'd have offered her an 8.5/10 if her long silky hair were up in a bun or a ponytail.


----------



## MsJoyceLee

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I think a woman's neck & ears are sexy.
> I'd have offered her an 8.5/10 if her long silky hair were up in a bun or a ponytail.


LOL... 
Eh, I don't really like tying my hair up.
Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

msJoyceLee said:


> LOL...
> Eh, I don't really like tying my hair up.
> Sorry to disappoint.


No disappointment here, you're very attractive just as you are & I'm not so arrogant as to make requests of young ladies.


----------



## MsJoyceLee

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No disappointment here, you're very attractive just as you are & I'm not so arrogant as to make requests of young ladies.


Haha, thank you for the compliment. 
And, of course not.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Consolidated Potato said:


> Do you get free all-you-can-eat popcorn as a perk?


Yup. I really only take advantage of the free drinks, though.


----------



## Consolidated Potato

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Yup. I really only take advantage of the free drinks, though.


I'd say that's completely fair for being such a motivated team player.


----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## bleghc

View attachment 269490


I just woke up and my bun's kind of messy so... oh well. Just me being the awkward, derpy person I am.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Snowy Ghosty said:


> View attachment 269490
> 
> 
> I just woke up and my bun's kind of messy so... oh well. Just me being the awkward, derpy person I am.


I think you're cute.
Sa tingin ko ikaw ay nakatutuwa.


----------



## Neuroticon

_My eyes are open._ O_O *Whummm*


----------



## Vaka

Really shitty pics, but yeh


----------



## Vaka

Neuroticon said:


> View attachment 269498
> 
> 
> _My eyes are open._ O_O *Whummm*


You're pleasing to the eyes


----------



## Sinsinity

And no, I won't provide a serious picture, sorry ladies! :tongue:

Edit: Oh right, I already did...


----------



## Necrilia

@*Neuroticon:

*That photo belongs to "Hot or Not" topic. ^^

Oh, and I like how the washing machine is in the cadre.


----------



## Neuroticon

Necrilia said:


> @*Neuroticon:
> 
> *That photo belongs to "Hot or Not" topic. ^^
> 
> Oh, and I like how the washing machine is in the cadre.


That's the time machine, actually.


----------



## bleghc

Jeff Felis said:


> I think you're cute.
> Sa tingin ko ikaw ay nakatutuwa.


Aww, haha. Salamat po! (?) My Tagalag's kind of rough. But yeah, thanks again. Appreciate it.  And for all the people who posted above, you guys are extremely, well, cute as well. I think that's a unisex word. Keep on being you!


----------



## Cotillion

i think i've finally mastered my resting douche face










it's been a long journey
but my efforts have finally paid off
i've become blue tho
totally worth it


----------



## cherry branches

Sinsinity said:


> And no, I won't provide a serious picture, sorry ladies! :tongue:
> 
> Edit: Oh right, I already did...


I don't know, I'm thinking the ladies will like this face. The top half DOES look like you're being serious about something. seriously.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@Sinsinity Hm, I don't mind the silly face. It's still pretty attractive, imo.


----------



## Purrfessor

Cotillion said:


> i think i've finally mastered my resting douche face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been a long journey
> but my efforts have finally paid off
> i've become blue tho
> totally worth it


Congratz!!!! Lol


----------



## cherry branches

Stelliferous said:


> View attachment 267826
> 
> 
> Let's get an Si stare in there.


Stelly's got great eye expression.


----------



## Purrfessor

cherybranchs said:


> Stelly's got great eye expression.


Oh? What am I expressing?


----------



## Sinsinity

cherybranchs said:


> I don't know, I'm thinking the ladies like this face. Just sayin. The top half of your face does look like you're being serious about something.


'course they do, I never said otherwise! :laughing:

No but thank you! And yeah, no idea what I went for, nor how to describe it. As for my forehead I have a thing where I raise my eyebrows almost all the time someone's looking at me (which I had forgotten about cause it's unconscious at this point, hahaha), so it looks like that a lot. I wonder why people are still not taking me seriously!?? :tongue:



perpetuallyreticent said:


> @Sinsinity Hm, I don't mind the silly face. It's still pretty attractive, imo.


Maybe part of why I did it was so I wouldn't get any serious comments. That clearly failed, haha.

Thank you! Your face is also pretty attractive. Also only in my opinion, of course.




I put the smileys a bit lower down so that the joke might get some effect, but so you still get that it's a joke: :tongue::laughing::crazy: Ugh, writing on forums was so much easier when I was more of a douchebag...


----------



## cherry branches

Stelliferous said:


> Oh? What am I expressing?


I'm not sure, but they're addictively hypnotizing. Like I just sit there and stare at those eyes and think, "So expressive. but what is he expressing? Is he trying to say something or does he just naturally exude all that depth of expression in his resting face?" Just stuff like that comes to my mind.


----------



## bleghc

View attachment 269690


ANother silly picture I took not a minute ago. I'm absolutely fabulous! c; *sarcasm noted* My arrogance and narcissism is starting to show... But I always find that it's better for me to take silly pictures because when I genuinely try to look attractive in a photo, it always ends up so "ugh" and well, ew... but enough about me, haha. 

As for @Sinsinity, I'm gonna join in with the two other people and generally agree. You also give off an ENFP vibe from your face. I thought INFP at first but idk, that kind of changed once I started to read some of the things that you wrote. Your face doesn't look too silly though, because as agreed, the top half looks serious and I can't find the accurate words to describe it but yeah. Hopefully, it's not too weird if I comment on someone's appearance and kind of mix in with the typing. I mean, there wasn't necessarily a rule that prevented it but still. Anyway, yeah. It may just be a personal observation but ENFPs' to me seem to be the kind that have these... facades? Not the right word but I guess, kind of, they give off a lot of different facial expressions that kind of contradict or not really express how they feel inside. Though, that's kind of weird because aren't ENFPs' supposed to be extremely expressive? Oh goodness, getting off-topic. Anyway, nice photo and I'm out and probably gonna return in like a few hours, whoops.


----------



## earthtopaige

What's the point in posting a picture of myself if I don't look ridiculous?


----------



## Purrfessor

cherybranchs said:


> I'm not sure, but they're addictively hypnotizing. Like I just sit there and stare at those eyes and think, "So expressive. but what is he expressing? Is he trying to say something or does he just naturally exude all that depth of expression in his resting face?" Just stuff like that comes to my mind.


I don't know what I'm expressing either. 

Maybe it's an expression of something deeper which I choose to not express - yet it is expressed.. but only as "something". 

I do hypnotize though. People want to get closer then they want to escape after awhile. I pull people in somehow and at first others want to be pulled in. But ultimately nobody wants to be hypnotized so they escape. Maybe I'm expressing "stay away" because I know how it will end?


----------



## MsJoyceLee

So many good looking people on this forum.


----------



## ectomorphine

msJoyceLee said:


> So many good looking people on this forum.


I wanna see your picture too, : )


----------



## MsJoyceLee

I already did a few pages back haha


----------



## cherry branches

ectomorphine said:


> I wanna see your picture too, : )


She's very pretty


----------



## ectomorphine

cherybranchs said:


> She's very pretty


Is she? You look pretty from this angle too


----------



## cherry branches

ectomorphine said:


> Is she? You look pretty from this angle too [/QUOTE
> Ecto, you're quite handsome yourself. I saw this profile pic of yours. Very nice round head.


----------



## ectomorphine

cherybranchs said:


> ectomorphine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she? You look pretty from this angle too [/QUOTE
> Ecto, you're quite handsome yourself. I saw this profile pic of yours. Very nice round head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. what can I say, it's like a gift.. Can you look up at the camera for me? :kitteh:
Click to expand...


----------



## cherry branches

ectomorphine said:


> Lol.. what can I say, it's like a gift.. Can you look up at the camera for me? :kitteh:


just this once...
View attachment 269970


----------



## ectomorphine

why do you hide your eyes tho?


----------



## ectomorphine

cherybranchs said:


> just this once...
> View attachment 269850


^^^


----------



## Purrfessor

ectomorphine said:


> why do you hide your eyes tho?


She must, or else you'll fall prey to the piercing light within.


----------



## ectomorphine

Stelliferous said:


> She must, or else you'll fall prey to the piercing light within.


I wouldn't mind..


----------



## MsJoyceLee

cherybranchs said:


> She's very pretty


you're pretty, too! 
Seriously, I'm astonished by the number of attractive people on the internet.
Where are all of you in my real life LOL.


----------



## MsJoyceLee

ectomorphine said:


> I wanna see your picture too, : )










-last one-
ok, you owe us a picture, too, now


----------



## ectomorphine

msJoyceLee said:


> View attachment 269930
> 
> -last one-
> ok, you owe us a picture, too, now











this was like a year ago..


----------



## MsJoyceLee

ectomorphine said:


> View attachment 269946
> 
> 
> this was like a year ago..


a year ago...holy shit that's a long time.


----------



## ectomorphine

msJoyceLee said:


> a year ago...holy shit that's a long time.


was that sarcasm?.. lol


----------



## MsJoyceLee

ectomorphine said:


> msJoyceLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> a year ago...holy shit that's a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> was that sarcasm?.. lol
Click to expand...

LOL. Is it?


----------



## ectomorphine

msJoyceLee said:


> LOL. Is it?


Nah, you wouldn't do that to me.. lol


----------



## bleghc

Damn, all of you above are attractive af.


----------



## cherry branches

msJoyceLee said:


> you're pretty, too!
> Seriously, I'm astonished by the number of attractive people on the internet.
> Where are all of you in my real life LOL.


Awwwww, Ms Joyce, you can't find many of them in your real life. The introverts are nearly non-existent to the naked eye. Once in a while, you'll catch a rare glimpse of one, but by the time you look again, they're gone. We are SO lucky to have them here with us. Oh damn. I seriously just made myself tear up. fuck. Can anyone else understand this???! How lucky we are? to behold these guys?? To have their thoughts and beauty and wisdom and input here??? Sure they are not perfect, but who is? 

I will use myself as an example. I am almost a severe introvert. I don't have any friends or social groups. I don't leave the house for long, in fact, I can stay in the house for weeks and instead of going stir crazy, it makes it harder for me to leave the house. My introversion is by choice. I do socialize well and i function mediocrely in society, but it's a choice to exist in isolation and solitude. Though i am lonely, so it's a paradox of sorts. i do have a family, so I am not a monk in a cave, per se. If I do go someplace with others, It is always the assumption that i am the wild one in the group. That I am the social queen and outgoing one, because of my looks. Truth is, I am the most sheltered, untalkative and non-"wild" one, and I really just want to get back home. go figure. 

Sorry, that was way off topic of this thread. No offense to the Extroverts. You guys complete me 




Snowy Ghosty said:


> Damn, all of you above are attractive af.


Snowy, you are beautiful and I love all your pictures. You make me happy when I see you and read your posts.


----------



## bleghc

@cherybranchs o////////o That was literally one of the nicest and cutest (???) things someone has ever said to me asdfghjkl;. Aha, thank you. I appreciate it. You're very pretty as well and I enjoy seeing what you write both in this forum and the other forums in PerC!


----------



## MsJoyceLee

cherybranchs said:


> Awwwww, Ms Joyce, you can't find many of them in your real life. The introverts are nearly non-existent to the naked eye. Once in a while, you'll catch a rare glimpse of one, but by the time you look again, they're gone. We are SO lucky to have them here with us. Oh damn. I seriously just made myself tear up. fuck. Can anyone else understand this???! How lucky we are? to behold these guys?? To have their thoughts and beauty and wisdom and input here??? Sure they are not perfect, but who is?
> 
> I will use myself as an example. I am almost a severe introvert. I don't have any friends or social groups. I don't leave the house for long, in fact, I can stay in the house for weeks and instead of going stir crazy, it makes it harder for me to leave the house. My introversion is by choice. I do socialize well and i function mediocrely in society, but it's a choice to exist in isolation and solitude. Though i am lonely, so it's a paradox of sorts. i do have a family, so I am not a monk in a cave, per se. If I do go someplace with others, It is always the assumption that i am the wild one in the group. That I am the social queen and outgoing one, because of my looks. Truth is, I am the most sheltered, untalkative and non-"wild" one, and I really just want to get back home. go figure.
> 
> Sorry, that was way off topic of this thread. No offense to the Extroverts. You guys complete me


You are such a sweetheart for saying all these things! Being an introvert is pretty awesome, it just shows how much patience you are able to have, while enjoying even the simplest things by yourself. I turn into an introvert at times because of the amount of work I have to do, and I quite enjoy it  Y'all are all awesome. I'm so glad to have come across PerC. I'm literally hooked... I can't go one day without checking it!


----------



## ectomorphine

cherybranchs said:


> Awwwww, Ms Joyce, you can't find many of them in your real life. The introverts are nearly non-existent to the naked eye. Once in a while, you'll catch a rare glimpse of one, but by the time you look again, they're gone. We are SO lucky to have them here with us. Oh damn. I seriously just made myself tear up. fuck. Can anyone else understand this???! How lucky we are? to behold these guys?? To have their thoughts and beauty and wisdom and input here??? Sure they are not perfect, but who is?
> 
> I will use myself as an example. I am almost a severe introvert. I don't have any friends or social groups. I don't leave the house for long, in fact, I can stay in the house for weeks and instead of going stir crazy, it makes it harder for me to leave the house. My introversion is by choice. I do socialize well and i function mediocrely in society, but it's a choice to exist in isolation and solitude. Though i am lonely, so it's a paradox of sorts. i do have a family, so I am not a monk in a cave, per se. If I do go someplace with others, It is always the assumption that i am the wild one in the group. That I am the social queen and outgoing one, because of my looks. Truth is, I am the most sheltered, untalkative and non-"wild" one, and I really just want to get back home. go figure.
> 
> Sorry, that was way off topic of this thread. No offense to the Extroverts. You guys complete me


 Please keep talking like that.. I can relate to what you're saying. I send you a big hug across your monitor.


----------



## cherry branches

msJoyceLee said:


> Seriously @_cherybranchs_ you're so pretty :kitteh:


Thank you so much ms joyce. we think you are too!


----------



## Apolo

msJoyceLee said:


> LOL. Well someone is feisty :laughing:.
> I had braces for like 8 months!


That's it!!??!! I am officially jealous.... 

I had them for 4 long, painful years... :crying:




And you're dang right I am! I got some pep in mah step too.


----------



## MsJoyceLee

Apolo said:


> That's it!!??!! I am officially jealous....
> I had them for 4 long, painful years... :crying:
> And you're dang right I am! I got some pep in mah step too.


Hehe be jelly! I didn't need them in the first place... That's why I've had it for such a short time.
Pep is always awesome!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> my goodness youre gorgeous


Yes she is, you have a good eye kid.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

cherybranchs said:


> Feeling happy moment
> View attachment 272010


Not creeping but wowsy, you's looking snuggly.


----------



## cherry branches

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Not creeping but wowsy, you's looking snuggly.


 Thank you S.G.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

cherybranchs said:


> Thank you S.G.


LOL, my antennae likes you.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

just went bowling and well its true what they say about milk shakes  hahah


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> just went bowling and well its true what they say about milk shakes  hahah
> View attachment 272474


rats the photo came out bad :/


----------



## mysterie

imgur comrade


----------



## Neuroticon

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL, my antennae likes you.


----------



## cherry branches

Neuroticon said:


>


Wait, huh? Ummm, excuse me, Neuro, what DO you mean???

OOOOOOOHHHHHhhhhhhh......


----------



## Neuroticon

Fuck your Valentine's and you wines. Fuck your holidays with 50 Shades of Grey.

I'm not celebrating anything else than Forever alone day. The only way to do it - with blood orange juice. And some pumpkin seeds.








@cherybranchs Cheers.


----------



## cherry branches

Neuroticon said:


> Fuck your Valentine's and you wines. Fuck your holidays with 50 Shades of Grey.
> 
> I'm not celebrating anything else than Forever alone day. The only way to do it - with blood orange juice. And some pumpkin seeds.
> 
> View attachment 272714
> 
> @_cherybranchs_ Cheers.


i'm with you. Fuck valentines day and stupid expensive dinners and giant hearts filled with chocolate. You're singing my song called Forever Alone Day. 

Thank you Neuro. Happy "go fuck yourself, Valentines Day" Day


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

i was not kidding when i said i'd be drinking wine by myself. on valentine's day. #shameless @johnnyyukon


----------



## johnnyyukon

perpetuallyreticent said:


> i was not kidding when i said i'd be drinking wine by myself. on valentine's day. #shameless @johnnyyukon


You're not alone, I honestly think, single or not, it's required by law for all female citizens to drink wine. 

Nice lip ring (I think!), don't know how I missed that. Sexy! You also look confused


----------



## johnnyyukon

mysterie said:


> imgur comrade


Agreed, but I will say you can work with the built in image uploader to change size and alignment of images, I think it applies it to every image in a post, so stay tuned on how and same image (my sexy face) full size next post.


----------



## Trademark

cherybranchs said:


> Thank you S.G.


is that @stargazing grasshopper on your shoulder?


----------



## johnnyyukon

mysterie said:


> imgur comrade



Choose a pic of yo beautiful self











From the post input field, double click the little thumbnail and it brings this up, click on "full size"










Voila!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

johnnyyukon said:


> You're not alone, I honestly think, single or not, it's required by law for all female citizens to drink wine.
> 
> Nice lip ring (I think!), don't know how I missed that. Sexy! You also look confused


it's cause wine is so good. and eh, maybe. I probably look much more confused now though, lol.


----------



## Stavrogin

Wait... There pictures aren't from right now... I feel jipped.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Stavrogin said:


> Wait... There pictures aren't from right now... I feel jipped.


Huh? Mine was thirty minutes ago.


----------



## Stavrogin

Lesuhlee said:


> Huh? Mine was thirty minutes ago.


Precisely


----------



## Lesuhlee

Stavrogin said:


> Precisely












Here's now!


----------



## Stavrogin

Lesuhlee said:


> Here's now!


Not any more...


----------



## Lesuhlee

Hahaha


----------



## cinnabun

Neuroticon said:


> Those looke nice.


Wot?


----------



## Neuroticon

Rinnie said:


> Wot?


Your eyes. They are big and round.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Lesuhlee said:


>


You look fierce.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Neuroticon said:


> Your eyes. They are big and round.


Perv.


----------



## cinnabun

Neuroticon said:


> Your eyes. They are big and round.


Aw, thank you:tongue:.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Apolo said:


> Lookin good! I need to get a shirt like that.... Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to post a shameless after workout selfie the evening before last, but couldn't find this thread. Looking back, I think i'm glad I didn't. Don't want to be thaaat guy.... Haha


Thanks dude. Do get one, it wouldn't look so bad on a guy either. 

And you're welcome to post any pre/post workout selfies as long as you're ripped and without a shirt. The female perv community will gladly stalk you.


----------



## Animal

These are from two mornings ago. I had just woken up. I wanted a new Skype avatar and spent about 20 minutes taking selfies on my laptop straight after waking up. I made a few attempts before I got one that I liked. So here they are.


----------



## Neuroticon

Animal said:


> These are from two mornings ago. I had just woken up. I wanted a new Skype avatar and spent about 20 minutes taking selfies on my laptop straight after waking up. I made a few attempts before I got one that I liked. So here they are.


What kind of an animal are you and which jungle is your natural habitat?


----------



## Lesuhlee

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You look fierce.


Fierce= post- ethnic hair flatiron recovery.
With nappy roots... It's divide + conquer.


----------



## Animal

Neuroticon said:


> What kind of an animal are you and which jungle is your natural habitat?


1. I am part Muse, part Vampire, part Beast.
2. My natural habitat is my home planet, the land of Love.  It has a name if you want a link to my music site. 
3. Arrgh! I realized just after I posted that a few pics were a bit too revealing - and I cut them/ edited out the parts I didn't notice before - but, they showed up in the post-quote even though I took them off image shack. Is it possible to remove the pics from the quote? Sorry to be annoying.. *hides*

I didn't even realize because I was only paying attention to how my face looked! Bad inf-Si. 

*bites my own tail*


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Animal said:


> These are from two mornings ago. I had just woken up. I wanted a new Skype avatar and spent about 20 minutes taking selfies on my laptop straight after waking up. I made a few attempts before I got one that I liked. So here they are.
> 
> 
> [///pics///]


I like the top and the bottom one personally.
10/10, would bang.
:kitteh::wink::tongue:


----------



## Apolo

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Thanks dude. Do get one, it wouldn't look so bad on a guy either.
> 
> And you're welcome to post any pre/post workout selfies as long as you're ripped and without a shirt. The female perv community will gladly stalk you.


Well, in that case. But no shirtless this time lol.


----------



## Animal

DaphneDelRey said:


> I like the top and the bottom one personally.
> 10/10, would bang.
> :kitteh::wink::tongue:


Mmmm grrrrl ;D


The top one is the one I picked for skype  I figured I'd post the other attempts mostly for humor's sake. I was a bit flustered with messy hair heheeee


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Apolo said:


> Well, in that case. But no shirtless this time lol.


You have glorious boobs. No kidding, you fine as hell.


----------



## Sygma

perpetuallyreticent said:


> can you tell how enthused I am to work?
> 
> View attachment 269234


You re just missin the pompoms, the whistle and you're golden. Also you re cute as hell


----------



## Mange

View attachment 276674


----------



## Sygma

Don't put a firecracker into your hairs to get them done, people


----------



## Neuroticon

I apologize for my constant contributions to this thread, I guess I'm just in the mood for it these days.


----------



## Vaka

I just took a shower


----------



## StellarSkies

Me at the gym. Not so attractive now, eh?


----------



## SysterMatic

View attachment 277730

Smirk  
A strange one. I'm under the effect of strange drinks like water.


----------



## jada_artist

Just got back from the gym


----------



## Cotillion

Inver said:


> View attachment 277730
> 
> Smirk
> A strange one. I'm under the effect of strange drinks like water.


che piomba
qualcuno si è fatta il carnevale mi sa


----------



## phoenix_9




----------



## StarFollowed

Neuroticon said:


> View attachment 273746
> 
> 
> Guess I'm feeling good today.


AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 this!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry branches

.
.
.
Ummm, I went to the gym today too!! 
.
.
.
.


----------



## StarFollowed




----------



## Cotillion

cherybranchs said:


> .
> .
> .
> Ummm, I went to the gym today too!!
> .
> .
> .
> .












good job


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

.


----------



## mhysa

cherybranchs said:


> .
> .
> .
> Ummm, I went to the gym today too!!
> .
> .
> .
> .


omg, you are adorable. <3


----------



## Neuroticon

Tangled In Flowers said:


>


That's a big mouth.


----------



## Necrilia

Neuroticon said:


> I apologize for my constant contributions to this thread, I guess I'm just in the mood for it these days.
> 
> View attachment 277618


I have one too. ^^


----------



## Neuroticon

Necrilia said:


> I have one too. ^^


We would make a great team, huh?


----------



## Necrilia

@Neuroticon

Yeah, I guess so. You'd have to dye your hair blue, though.


"Team Rocket, blast off at the speed of light!"


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Smiling and looking creepy as fuck.


----------



## Lesuhlee

cherybranchs said:


> .
> .
> .
> Ummm, I went to the gym today too!!
> .
> .
> .
> .


Great job! Keep up the good work. Best of luck with your fitness goals. It's inspiring


----------



## Lesuhlee

At work. Which... I should probably get back to and stop dicking around on PerC...


----------



## Lesuhlee

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 278114
> View attachment 278122
> 
> 
> Smiling and looking creepy as fuck.


How is it creepy to you? The person in the photo doesn't look creepy; the filter leans a little on the macabre spectrum though.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Lesuhlee said:


> How is it creepy to you? The person in the photo doesn't look creepy; the filter leans a little on the macabre spectrum though.


I don't know it looks to me like a creep when I smile and a serial killer when I look very serious.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Lesuhlee said:


> At work. Which... I should probably get back to and stop dicking around on PerC...


You kind of look like your avatar.


----------



## Lesuhlee

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You kind of look like your avatar.


Ha, I was told that a few times, actually.
Except double the weight and half the fake


----------



## StarFollowed

Neuroticon said:


> That's a big mouth.


----------



## Teal

Who else loves my dog isnt he a cutie  hes been my best friend for a long time and ALWAYS been there for me haha  

Woke up, checked personalitycafe and he was asleep on me so i was like haha why not :3 

psssst censored my sweatshirt cause it gives personal info *.* <3


----------



## Purrfessor

Teal said:


> View attachment 278314
> 
> 
> Who else loves my dog isnt he a cutie  hes been my best friend for a long time and ALWAYS been there for me haha
> 
> Woke up, checked personalitycafe and he was asleep on me so i was like haha why not :3
> 
> psssst censored my sweatshirt cause it gives personal info *.* <3


I have that same sweatshirt.


----------



## Arandomperson




----------



## Necrilia

@_Arandomperson_

You, miss, have a perfect face and you know how to choose and apply make- up on your face. You are a beauty.

So exotic, so mysterious, symetric...

I can't describe how beautiful your face is.


----------



## Arandomperson

Necrilia said:


> @_Arandomperson_
> 
> You, miss, have a perfect face and you know how to choose and apply make- up on your face. You are a beauty.
> 
> So exotic, so mysterious, symetric...
> 
> I can't describe how beautiful your face is.


Thanks a lot!  that's so nice of you to say. Yeah I like putting on makeup that only does me a favor (Y)


----------



## Lesuhlee

Necrilia said:


> @_Arandomperson_
> 
> You, miss, have a perfect face and you know how to choose and apply make- up on your face. You are a beauty.
> 
> So exotic, so mysterious, symetric...
> 
> I can't describe how beautiful your face is.


Ditto


----------



## Neuroticon

@Necrilia couldn't have put it better. You look stunning, although those facial features remind me of so many ESFPs I've seen.









Here's my half-assed attempt at looking innocent.


----------



## Arandomperson

Neuroticon said:


> @Necrilia couldn't have put it better. You look stunning, although those facial features remind me of so many ESFPs I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 278466
> 
> 
> Here's my half-assed attempt at looking innocent.


Thank you too . Looking very innocent haha. In some ways I guess I do share some personality traits with the ESFP. I could be a mix of an INTP and an ESFP. But I see myself as a mix of many things to be honest so I don't know :b I have gotten INTP the last 5-6 times I have taken the test however


----------



## Melchiz

There ya go.


----------



## Arandomperson

I just realized the picture was probably meant to be taken in the moment. I just chose a picture I had taken a few months ago. These are the last and final pictures lol

























(I'm not fond of smiling in pictures). Me and my expressive face


----------



## Cotillion




----------



## Necrilia

@Cotillion


----------



## mysterie

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I'm sorry?  You're cute, at least.


dw, it was a long time ago. i say dumb stuff without a filter when im stressed


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Arcypher

I'll just be taking that light, thank you.


----------



## irulee

Good night/morning/afternoon/evening PerC :happy: (oh the various time zones)


----------



## rebae

hello this is my face


----------



## Neuroticon

rebae said:


> hello this is my face


D'awwwww. So cute. But you look like you're 12 here.


And I look German


----------



## OffTheBooks

Waiting on my second to last camera battery to charge, so I can put my last one in one of my chargers and get some sleep before taking on the final decent mountain top, on Kauai.
Not that I'll probably be able to anyway, since I haven't slept indoors for 3 nights, and was hoping I could make it a 4th but long exposure, night shots just drain them, so I needed a place where I could safely recharge them. Might as well selfie it up, since I'm finally in front of a camera(my trusty laptop).
I'm always reminded of how hotels are deathly quiet after sleeping outdoors(in my uber comfy camp hammock) for multiple days.


----------



## rebae

neuroticon said:


> d'awwwww. So cute. But you look like you're 12 here.
> 
> 
> And i look german
> 
> View attachment 285226


i'm not 12!!!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Yo


----------



## knife

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Yo


You look like you're thinking of your dreamboat haha


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## cinnabun

Me and my momma.
ISTJ & ENFP .


----------



## Remcy

@Rinnie

You remind me of Jewel Staite, the mechanic in Firefly. Ever been mistaken for her?


----------



## cinnabun

Remcy said:


> @_Rinnie_
> 
> You remind me of Jewel Staite, the mechanic in Firefly. Ever been mistaken for her?


Nope, that's a new one lol. She's pretty though, so thanks!


----------



## Slagasauras

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 286762


You're gonna be like a physician in a drama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

cherybranchs said:


> .
> .
> .
> Ummm, I went to the gym today too!!
> .
> .
> .
> .


A Yankees hat, seriously?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

*Edit:* Just kidding, the Yankees are actually a great organization.


----------



## cherry branches

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A Yankees hat, seriously?


I just grabbed it and threw it on to cover my hair. This is probably more like it. You wana start an east coast vs west coast battle, little tiny insect?? Come on!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

cherybranchs said:


> I just grabbed it and threw it on to cover my hair. This is probably more like it. You wana start an east coast vs west coast battle, little tiny insect?? Come on!


Maybe I would care to start a rivalry. Might include a friendly wager that entails the loser make a $10. - $20. donation to PerC each time the Red Sox beat the Giants or Mariners. 

However right now my head is pounding, so let me think over the pros & cons this weekend.


----------



## Zenobia Kael

cherybranchs said:


> I just grabbed it and threw it on to cover my hair. This is probably more like it. You wana start an east coast vs west coast battle, little tiny insect?? Come on!


the mid west braces itself. grabs popcorn and a spatula. dont ask what its for. all i know is some crazy old man told me into can flip the odds into my favor.


----------



## Slagasauras

This is really sideways oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Slagathor said:


> This is really sideways oops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't look INFP at all. But handsome nonetheless. I love you (in a non heterosexual way).


----------



## Slagasauras

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You don't look INFP at all. But handsome nonetheless. I love you (in a non heterosexual way).


Haha, thank you! What do I look like to you : >?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Slagathor said:


> Haha, thank you! What do I look like to you : >?


Estp


----------



## Slagasauras

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Estp


Haha, interesting. My dad may be ESTP and I look a lot like him. My mom is IxTJ and I have her eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Slagathor said:


> Haha, interesting. My dad may be ESTP and I look a lot like him. My mom is IxTJ and I have her eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With all the T in the house you were bound to turn out to be F haha Are you sure about your type though? Your eyes just don't say INFP. 

it's even weirder in my case - mom is maybe an INFJ and dad probably ESTP. I have no idea how the hell they turned out to be a couple.


----------



## Slagasauras

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> With all the T in the house you were bound to turn out to be F haha
> 
> it's even weirder in my case - mom is maybe an INFJ and dad probably ESTP. I have no idea how the hell they turned out to be a couple.


I know, it's so unfair. I get hurt too easily by my own self deluded hypochondria :-( *sniff*!

Haha, how did you end up as an ENTJ? You must have fit out like a sore thumb too huh?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Slagathor said:


> I know, it's so unfair. I get hurt too easily by my own self deluded hypochondria :-( *sniff*!
> 
> Haha, how did you end up as an ENTJ? You must have fit out like a sore thumb too huh?


Yeah I'm so different from my parents. I'm still unsure about their types (mom ISFJ/INFJ dad - ESTP/ENTP) but I'm still very different compared to them. My dad didn't care too much about my behavioural/moral education, he was always interested in my academic education so my mom was the only one that showed me how the world works - which is very different from what I thought. I followed her advice until I grew up so I was a weird ENTJ/IS(N)FJ mix.


----------



## Slagasauras

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Yeah I'm so different from my parents. I'm still unsure about their types (mom ISFJ/INFJ dad - ESTP/ENTP) but I'm still very different compared to them. My dad didn't care too much about my behavioural/moral education, he was always interested in my academic education so my mom was the only one that showed me how the world works - which is very different from what I thought. I followed her advice until I grew up so I was a weird ENTJ/IS(N)FJ mix.


Wow, I would have loved to see that. Did you find it hard communicating with others when you were a child as a result?


----------



## gmaslin

L'EnfantTerrible said:


> I love you (in a non heterosexual way).


This is a classic! I will definitely use this in the future, thanks.


----------



## Neuroticon

Slagathor said:


> This is really sideways oops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

gmaslin said:


> This is a classic! I will definitely use this in the future, thanks.


All credit goes to Slagathor. He's the one who said it first.


----------



## Slagasauras

neuroticon said:


>


fight me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Slagathor said:


> Wow, I would have loved to see that. Did you find it hard communicating with others when you were a child as a result?


Sure. It was excruciatingly hard sometimes because my instincts said "lead, be brave, be honest and tell that snotty girl from kindergarten that her vocabulary is awful, tell the teacher she sucks and is not efficiently teaching us anything" but my mom taught me to be thoughtful, sensitive, empathetic, excesively polite, helpful and modest.


----------



## Slagasauras

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Sure. It was excruciatingly hard sometimes because my instincts said "lead, be brave, be honest and tell that snotty girl from kindergarten that her vocabulary is awful, tell the teacher she sucks and is not efficiently teaching us anything" but my mom taught me to be thoughtful, sensitive, empathetic, excesively polite, helpful and modest.


Oh my god, that sounds so hilarious. 

Thinking back; I was really opinionated and mature; but I was picked on a lot. I cried a lot. I read a lot. I never exercised, but I was a really fast runner. I loved telling stories.
One time I punched a kid in the gut but that was a very rare thing and when I first entered puberty (ah, hormones).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Kito

'Tis a sunny day.


----------



## Narcissus

do pics taken 5 minutes earlier still count as right now? 







(I thought I don't look grumpy?? damn death glare never wears off entirely)


----------



## Sygma

You look just fine 










Tryin an INTJ stare


----------



## Narcissus

Sygma said:


> You look just fine


Hearing that from an ENFP is quite encouraging 
You're on the right path but the brightness of the ENFP eyes will be hard to conceal I'm afraid


----------



## SysterMatic

Today I started a photo challenge with a friend of mine on watsapp (the challenge is still going on). And this is me at the moment..
View attachment 297378

The idea was to seem a zombie. (I've used watercoolor in a random way). BUT ANYWAY I NEED IDEAS TO CONTINUE CHALLENGE. And most important I need help because this color on my face is starting to itch D: !!


----------



## mysterie

@Inver

talcum powder?

wat does the writing on your t shirts collar say?

me wants it..


----------



## SysterMatic

mysterie said:


> @Inver
> 
> talcum powder?
> 
> wat does the writing on your t shirts collar say?
> 
> me wants it..


It's an old t-shirt of thirty second to mars. And I actually had to put it off to read it. It says "On his face a map of the world".


----------



## mysterie

Inver said:


> It says "On his face a map of the world".


deep...


----------



## Narcissus

I'm trying not to look 15

also I always forget there's kitchen behind me lol


----------



## mangodelic psycho

To say this is a bad hair day would be an understatement tehehe..


----------



## Slagasauras

psychedelicmango said:


> View attachment 297426
> 
> 
> To say this is a bad hair day would be an understatement tehehe..


This is what you look like?! Aaaah! So beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Slagasauras said:


> This is what you look like?! Aaaah! So beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha aw thanks! you're beautiful too! :hug:


----------



## Sygma

psychedelicmango said:


> View attachment 297426
> 
> 
> To say this is a bad hair day would be an understatement tehehe..


As long its not a bad fur day !

Other than that your avatar indeed match yourself, congrats


----------



## starvingautist

@Apolo
*too

Come on, it's not hard. An extra letter?


----------



## Apolo

starvingautist said:


> @Apolo
> *too
> 
> Come on, it's not hard. An extra letter?


As I said, you are trying far to hard. How old are you?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Sygma said:


> As long its not a bad fur day !
> 
> Other than that your avatar indeed match yourself, congrats


Hahahaha! It does..?


----------



## Sygma

psychedelicmango said:


> Hahahaha! It does..?


Yeah I meant your pic but the avatar work too


----------



## starvingautist

@Apolo
Come on, spelling is important if you want to communicate with people.
Why is age of any relevance? It's on my profile if you are that intensely curious.


----------



## Apolo

starvingautist said:


> @Apolo
> Come on, spelling is important if you want to communicate with people.
> Why is age of any relevance? It's on my profile if you are that intensely curious.


You're attitude in this thread, and subsequent responsive give it away easily enough. With age usually comes better communication skills, or at least with most, the ability to refrain from spewing what ever comes to mind, and making jabs. 

Regardless, I don't care to continue speaking to you, as you have a very sour attitude, and seem to like to put others down for your own interest. So I will add you to my ignore list so that I no longer get notified when you mention or quote me. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## starvingautist

@Apolo
You're projecting.

Sorry to be a pedant again, but "you're" should be "your".


You know, I suppose it's too much to ask for people not to take comments as a personal affront. I don't think you've actually read my posts beyond the first one, because you are still acting as if I actually care about you or the people posting here. What I was really doing, I think, was being irritated at myself because this thread is exactly somewhere I would have posted, had I not caught myself.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

mysterie said:


> back to semi-absurd mustachio, just couldnt resist going for the dirty frenchman look again...
> 
> View attachment 296874


Lol, you look totally different again. Man, this must feel great! :happy:


----------



## mysterie

Luke the Turner said:


> Lol, you look totally different again. Man, this must feel great! :happy:


ye i haven't given up on my beard plan yet tho, give her another 6 months. im going to start getting 70's pornstar comments now :laughing:

beats charles manson and jesus stuff tho


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

View attachment 298106
Quality is terrible >.<


----------



## netfences

Rinnay=new and improved Mary Steenburgen
*Link*


----------



## cinnabun

netfences said:


> Rinnay=new and improved Mary Steenburgen
> *Link*


Um...thanks, I think. Never been told like I look like a 62 year old before.


----------



## Narcissus

@Rinnay
those eyes tho'! 
:blushed:


----------



## FakeLefty

Rinnay said:


> :kitteh:


Dat filter.


----------



## cinnabun

FakeLefty said:


> Dat filter.


Bitch I woke up like dis.


----------



## FakeLefty

Rinnay said:


> Bitch I woke up like dis.


So you woke up glowing? You should probably see a doctor about that. :kitteh:


----------



## cinnabun

FakeLefty said:


> So you woke up glowing? You should probably see a doctor about that. :kitteh:


Yes I did, don't be jel of me *glows*


But those are clearly not good pictures lol xD.


----------



## Purrfessor

Rinnay said:


> :dry:
> 
> K, those are clearly not good pictures lol xD.


I like your cheeks.


----------



## netfences

Rinnay said:


> Um...thanks, I think. Never been told like I look like a 62 year old before


Did you miss the part about new and improved? Don't worry, I'd do both of you and I suspect lots of the guys here would sport a boner for you if you asked them ^_^
Hey guys, am I the only one who sees the similarity in the chin, curve of the mouth, cheekbones and around the eyes? Seriously, find a young pic of her and tell me you still don't see it.


----------



## cinnabun

netfences said:


> Did you miss the part about new and improved? Don't worry, I'd do both of you and I suspect lots of the guys here would sport a boner for you if you asked them ^_^
> Hey guys, am I the only one who sees the similarity in the chin, curve of the mouth, cheekbones and around the eyes? Seriously, find a young pic of her and tell me you still don't see it.


Haha wow, thank you xD.

I don't see it myself, but I feel better about the comparison now .


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittenbells




----------



## knife

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too cute 


Rinnay said:


> :kitteh:


Dayum wow


----------



## Laze

Started my cut a week ago. No face because I desperately need a haircut...


----------



## netfences

@kittenbells =younger and poutier Mickie Steele (formerly of Bangles and The Runaways fame)


----------



## kittenbells

netfences said:


> @kittenbells =younger and poutier Mickie Steele (formerly of Bangles and The Runaways fame)


Not sure whether to say thank you, mention I wasn't actually pouting, or just blink repeatedly with a blank expression on my face.


----------



## Neuroticon

Yeah, I know I make it look good.


----------



## Narcissus

a)still oblivious to the green potholder stealing my show
b)just found out all neighbors know me while I don't know any of them


----------



## ficsci

Good night


----------



## Chewiebon

And I am back.


----------



## Narcissus

'kay let's get real and get rid of the potholder yeees


----------



## olonny




----------



## Aletheia

.


----------



## Cataclysm

This is the least creepy I'll go.


----------



## Narcissus

sort of a bad day as the spring came way too fast and suddenly... although I always look like I don't know what's happening around me anyway


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This one's for all of the over-protective ESFJs in the world who won't leave INTPs the **** alone.


----------



## Cataclysm

Watcher of the Skies said:


> View attachment 311273
> 
> sort of a bad day as the spring came way too fast and suddenly... although I always look like I don't know what's happening around me anyway


Are you a dude or a dudette? I honestly can't tell. And how old are you?


----------



## Narcissus

Fitzneter said:


> Are you a dude or a dudette? I honestly can't tell. And how old are you?


I'm 19. Slightly more of a lass.


----------



## Scruffy

Its been awhile


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## blood roots

*real unenthused taking selfies outside of advanced auto while 3 boys talk about motorcycles n shit I don't care about*


----------



## gmaslin

Wow, this thread got busy again. Here's a synopsis for all those who haven't been caught up like me:
@la perduta genti, you look ready to fight for a cause.
@Xahhakatar, I get a very _middle earth_ kind of vibe from you. Do you own a bow?
@Scruffy, devilishly handsome young fellow. Kind of looks like a young Steve Jobs, no?
@Fitzneter, I love bushy eyebrows and full lips. You look like a big beautiful puppy ready to be petted 
@olonny, you don't look anything like your voice which is kind of delicate and sweet. In this photo you look quite sturdy.
@Watcher of the Skies, you get my vote for the most androgenous member here. God, you really are pretty!
@Chewiebon, dude, you look like a cartoon baby with a beard, too funny!
@ficsci, when I think of an asian nerd girl, I can't imagine anyone that doesn't look like you.
@Neurotican, another handsome young man who happens to do good accents (a great skill in role playing 
@Laze, more young beefcake! Why did you lose your head on this shot?
@kittenbells, nice job on the eye makeup! Lots of drama without exaggerated color. I see the Mickie Steele resemblance. Your jowel is much smaller and so are your lips but they really are pouty.
@ai.tran.75, I'm seeing an asian elf.
@RinnayDelRey, OMG, you are sooooooo Mary Steenburgen, it's not even funny.
That's enough, for today!


----------



## cinnabun

gmaslin said:


> @_RinnayDelRey_, OMG, you are sooooooo Mary Steenburgen, it's not even funny.


Really disagree, but thanks I guess:frustrating:...


Please though, nobody else say that.


----------



## Cataclysm

gmaslin said:


> @Fitzneter, I love bushy eyebrows and full lips. You look like a big beautiful puppy ready to be petted !


Uhm, thank you, I guess?


----------



## olonny

gmaslin said:


> @olonny, you don't look anything like your voice which is kind of delicate and sweet. In this photo you look quite sturdy.


that definitely means I post too much on the Post your voice thread xD


----------



## Narcissus

u can tell i don't really like spring, eh?


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

Look at my horrible face!


----------



## Narcissus

bloodpony said:


> Look at my horrible face!
> View attachment 312706


Nevermind the face(which is quite alright actually), I envy your hair


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Nevermind the face(which is quite alright actually), I envy your hair


Ah,seriously?Anyway,in this photo I was dolled up.Generally my hair is messy.


----------



## Narcissus

gmaslin said:


> @olonny, you don't look anything like your voice which is kind of delicate and sweet. In this photo you look quite sturdy.





olonny said:


> that definitely means I post too much on the Post your voice thread xD


This makes me think maybe we could make a thread where we'd post both a picture and a voice sample to see how things fit (or don't fit )


----------



## Narcissus

hey there


----------



## Mr. Svante




----------



## Narcissus

farbror_fabian said:


> View attachment 313338


Great composition-especially with that Clockwork Orange poster in the background


----------



## Narcissus

never gonna master the art of smiling brightly like a little fairy but I'm doing my best


----------



## Mange

View attachment 313673


Giggity


----------



## Mac The Knife




----------



## mhysa




----------



## Mange

View attachment 314001



I look tired and miserable..because I am


----------



## Aletheia

.


----------



## Neuroticon

tangerinedreams said:


> .


What's the point of uploading pics and deleting them immediately afterwards?

I'm confused.


----------



## cinnabun

Channelling my inner mermaid spirit.


----------



## prplchknz




----------



## Mange

View attachment 314457


----------



## mysterie




----------



## Narcissus

I just realized I keep doing this hand thing idk


----------



## Mange

View attachment 314993



Blowing up this thread, sorry


----------



## Narcissus

Okay no hand this time







I swear I'm trying to look friendly


----------



## Diesel

Just got a new hair cut and dyed my hair for the first time!


----------



## ficsci

gmaslin said:


> @_ficsci_, when I think of an asian nerd girl, I can't imagine anyone that doesn't look like you.


Except I'm more of a metalhead than a nerd. I know, I tend to stick out erc2:


----------



## Neuroticon

ficsci said:


> Except I'm more of a metalhead than a nerd. I know, I tend to stick out erc2:


Cute, nerdy asian metalhead girl
Why do you live on the other side of the world?


----------



## Jebediah

olonny said:


> Now I'm not sure if I really want to know the answer or if I'm better off not knowing hahahahahaha



There's a BBQ behind him. Food. Open and shut case! :tongue:


----------



## olonny

Jebediah said:


> There's a BBQ behind him. Food. Open and shut case! :tongue:


Bleh. It was fun letting t my Ne run through all the different possibilities


----------



## Jebediah

olonny said:


> Bleh. It was fun letting t my Ne run through all the different possibilities



Don't worry. I'm about 99% sure I wasn't right. :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> and what were you taking a picture of? :laughing:


See, I actually read this as "what were you taking that picture *WITH*" Hahaha, it's a lot funnier. 



soooooo, this may be breaking some forum rules, but I spoilered it. Check out my pole,




* *





















my phone controls the camera, but don't worry, you can still let your Ne run wild :laughing:


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> See, I actually read this as "what were you taking that picture *WITH*" Hahaha, it's a lot funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> soooooo, this may be breaking some forum rules, but I spoilered it. Check out my pole,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my phone controls the camera, but don't worry, you can still let your Ne run wild :laughing:


So that's the _big_ surprise. Mmmmh, interesting


----------



## Sygma

johnnyyukon said:


> See, I actually read this as "what were you taking that picture *WITH*" Hahaha, it's a lot funnier.
> 
> 
> 
> soooooo, this may be breaking some forum rules, but I spoilered it. Check out my pole,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my phone controls the camera, but don't worry, you can still let your Ne run wild :laughing:


I guess that your doofy gif earlier on made sense. Dat Vacuum cleaner ankward moment.

That or its a pretty hilarious way of enlargin your dong


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sygma said:


> I guess that your doofy gif earlier on made sense. Dat Vacuum cleaner ankward moment.
> 
> That or its a pretty hilarious way of enlargin your dong




Lol, ha never tried. Officer Doofy is the best. That movie had some not-so-funny sequels, but the first is a f'n hilarious classic.

I do have a brand new vacuum cleaner lying around, hmmm.....


----------



## Sygma

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, ha never tried. Officer Doofy is the best. That movie had some not-so-funny sequels, but the first is a f'n hilarious classic.
> 
> I do have a brand new vacuum cleaner lying around, hmmm.....


Meanwhile I thought that you could actually play in a Sonic the hedgehog pornographic remake. After Doctor Robotnik, meet Doctor Robotd*ck.

Edit : scary movie 3 was absolutely hilarious too !


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sygma said:


> Meanwhile I thought that you could actually play in a Sonic the hedgehog pornographic remake. After Doctor Robotnik, meet Doctor Robotd*ck.
> 
> Edit : scary movie 3 was absolutely hilarious too !



You lost me, haha. I barely know the Sonic universe, though I did play the shit out of it on, yes, the Gamegear.



Yeah, 3 was good from what I recall, think it was a lot of The Ring spoofing (with others).

Scary Movie 2 was f'n hilarious too (don't think I bothered with 4 or 5)


----------



## Sygma

johnnyyukon said:


> You lost me, haha. I barely know the Sonic universe, though I did play the shit out of it on, yes, the Gamegear












Robotnik











Robotdick, lol


Dont worry it was a Ni joke


----------



## Narcissus

And now I'm too lazy to wash this stuff off, I'm curious who's gonna arrive home first-ma or dad? XDD


----------



## Miharu

I think I look a bit awkward.

And I _attempted _a photo with my brother..


----------



## Narcissus

I... found glasses.


----------



## Cbyermen

*everyone here is gorgeous*


----------



## raminan

Tzara said:


>


I thought you were a girl :/ completely oblivious to your gender.


----------



## Tzara

raminan said:


> I thought you were a girl :/ completely oblivious to your gender.


Umm.. hold on, let me check..

Nope. I'm definitely a guy.


----------



## dracula

How do I know it's Monday? Decided that putting on make-up for school was overrated and am so bored despite napping most of the day that I take selfies and take care of hydrating myself


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

me


----------



## Laze

Just had my 'sixth-monthly haircut' (I hate hairdressers), and this is pretty much the shortest it's been for a long time. Feels fucking weird man, looks it too. So easy to maintain though, you literally just wake up.


----------



## Narcissus

this shirt is a bit risky with my current (unidentifiable) hair color but...


----------



## cricket

KevinInHeaven said:


> Excuse my hair. I was feeling sick today so I didnt brush it


Definitely 10/10 on the cute scale :tongue:


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

From Yesterday actually.


----------



## voguegraphy

ready 4 bed ... 

curly hair, pajamas, naked face fuzzy phone selfie 

about 10 mins ago... hi PerC! <3 <3

love vogue x


----------



## Purrfessor

voguegraphy said:


> ready 4 bed ...
> 
> curly hair, pajamas, naked face fuzzy phone selfie
> 
> about 10 mins ago... hi PerC! <3 <3
> 
> love vogue x


I like the colors of your pajamas.


----------



## michaelthemessiah




----------



## KevinHeaven

All of you are too hot I dropped you on the floor. *PutsIceOnHands*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Okay..... So it's slightly delayed as he left yesterday, BUT I, Daleks, have met @_Sir_ not appearing in this film. 












@SirNotApearingInThisFilm ? @Sir Not Apearing In This Film 

why doesnt it mention you?! @Doc Brown ?


----------



## The Doc

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Okay..... So it's slightly delayed as he left yesterday, BUT I, Daleks, have met @_Sir_ not appearing in this film.
> View attachment 332850
> View attachment 332858
> @SirNotApearingInThisFilm ? @Sir Not Apearing In This Film
> 
> why doesnt it mention you?! @Doc Brown ?


It doesn't like my name. I guess my post rank is right


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Just got back from my senior trip, it was a blast!


----------



## Athesis

DrownSoda said:


> View attachment 331713
> 
> 
> From Yesterday actually.


My favorite picture so far


----------



## Athesis

View attachment 334266


That light above my head? That's just my halo.


----------



## Dan E

View attachment 334466


working from home


----------



## Sonderous

Literally just took a picture of myself as I was reading lol


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Athesis

Hikikomori said:


>


Took me a few seconds to notice the art behind you, because of how beautiful you are! :tongue:

Is that your artwork?


----------



## Athesis

View attachment 334770


----------



## ECM

That moment you're surfing personality cafe while eating and you immediately come across the title of this thread


----------



## Hikikomori

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Took me a few seconds to notice the art behind you, because of how beautiful you are! :tongue:
> 
> Is that your artwork?


No; they are posters, primarily, which I acquired from purchasing their corresponding vinyl releases.


----------



## Athesis

View attachment 334930


Just chillin on my bed today, best picture of me so far!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

My head really hurts.


----------



## dracula

I tend to not care about whether I'm sick or not if I really want to go somewhere but the only time I'm actually physically incapable of leaving the house is the night of the senior year end of school celebrations? Seems fair. Hair was more cooperative than usually so boredom selfie.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

draculaoverlord said:


> I tend to not care about whether I'm sick or not if I really want to go somewhere but the only time I'm actually physically incapable of leaving the house is the night of the senior year end of school celebrations? Seems fair. Hair was more cooperative than usually so boredom selfie.
> 
> View attachment 334962


I am just getting back from one  on the bright side your hair looks nice


----------



## dracula

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I am just getting back from one  on the bright side your hair looks nice


Thank you! I should be out till 4am like everyone else but apparently this day is the first time during these years when I'm practically the only one home


----------



## Narcissus

"Tell me I'm purdy"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

draculaoverlord said:


> I tend to not care about whether I'm sick or not if I really want to go somewhere but the only time I'm actually physically incapable of leaving the house is the night of the senior year end of school celebrations? Seems fair. Hair was more cooperative than usually so boredom selfie.
> 
> View attachment 334962


Hope you're feeling much better soon.


----------



## Narcissus

it's, uh, pretty bright outside. And way too warm to be cool. Oh no this pun is horrible


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

From Yesterday.


----------



## Narcissus

Iiii really don't have anything better to do rn, eh


----------



## HrMx13

holy shit, getting old.


----------



## cricket

This gem is called, "Girl with Sinus Infection Needs Hair Washing and Additional Hobbies".


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

(My reaction to this.)

Akira - Chapter 5 - Volume 5 - Page 171


----------



## blood roots

dyed my hair a little darker to match my heart.


----------



## Sygma

la perduta gente said:


> View attachment 337338
> 
> dyed my hair a little darker to match my heart.


----------



## KevinHeaven

All of you guys are beautiful <3


----------



## Athesis

la perduta gente said:


> View attachment 337338
> 
> dyed my hair a little darker to match my heart.


I love your avatar, is that also you?

I'd love to dye my hair a darker, but it gets up to 100+ degrees during the summer where I live. So red-blond it is!


----------



## Athesis

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Iiii really don't have anything better to do rn, eh
> View attachment 336570


I have many better things I could be doing. But I'm going to honest and admit I'm an attention whore :tongue:


----------



## blood roots

Athesis said:


> I love your avatar, is that also you?
> 
> I'd love to dye my hair a darker, but it gets up to 100+ degrees during the summer where I live. So red-blond it is!


Thanks and nah I just appreciated it. Here it gets to be around mid 90s but the humidity is terrible. Regardless I don't care if it's dark, just as long as it's not long because that's like carrying an extra blanket on my back during the summertime. Mine is shoulder length so it's convenient.


----------



## Athesis

View attachment 337593


Being melancholic.. But still attention whore even in my melancholic depressed state


----------



## Athesis

la perduta gente said:


> Thanks and nah I just appreciated it. Here it gets to be around mid 90s but the humidity is terrible. Regardless I don't care if it's dark, just as long as it's not long because that's like carrying an extra blanket on my back during the summertime. Mine is shoulder length so it's convenient.


Well interestingly it looks like you. Except you have better, more natural looking eyebrows. 
Not if you tie it up. It's hard to tell the length of your hair in that pic. Personally I want much longer hair, but it's taking forever to grow.. I also want to dye it with indigo after summer ends. It would be EASIER to manage if it were longer, because as it is, I need two hair ties in different areas to tie all of it up.


----------



## Macrosapien

la perduta gente said:


> View attachment 337338
> 
> dyed my hair a little darker to match my heart.


 @la perduta gente reminds me of one of those main antagonists from a fairy tale. Not sure why LOL. seems like she would be the man character in Kino's Journey.


----------



## Athesis

Pseudonymity said:


> @la perduta gente reminds me of one of those main antagonists from a fairy tale. Not sure why LOL. seems like she would be the man character in Kino's Journey.


Looks more like a protagonist to me. To harmless looking to be antagonist.


----------



## Macrosapien

Athesis said:


> Looks more like a protagonist to me. To harmless looking to be antagonist.



HAHAH I meant to say protagonist, well that's awkward. @la perduta gente read this, I meant protagonist not antagonist, unless you'd prefer to be one. I was making this story with a friend, and you resemble the main protagonist a lot.


----------



## Narcissus

Athesis said:


> I have many better things I could be doing. But I'm going to honest and admit I'm an attention whore :tongue:


Semi-true, at that precise point in time I really had nothing to do. Though I can't deny I just like taking selfies ;_;


----------



## blood roots

Pseudonymity said:


> HAHAH I meant to say protagonist, well that's awkward. @_la perduta gente_ read this, I meant protagonist not antagonist, unless you'd prefer to be one. I was making this story with a friend, and you resemble the main protagonist a lot.


I don't really care lol I'm gonna thank the comment anyway.


----------



## Athesis

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Semi-true, at that precise point in time I really had nothing to do. Though I can't deny I just like taking selfies ;_;


Me too. And I also like staring at your face for long periods of time.


----------



## Narcissus

Athesis said:


> Me too. And I also like staring at your face for long periods of time.


Well... first thing I though of after reading this is...
...


----------



## Athesis

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Well... first thing I though of after reading this is...
> ...


I'm Offended! I'm not an old person! ... Not enough hair. Too old. Too happy looking. You got it all wrong!

View attachment 337665


----------



## Narcissus

Athesis said:


> I'm Offended! I'm not an old person! ... Not enough hair. Too old. Too happy looking. You got it all wrong!
> 
> View attachment 337665


Here, grab my apologies!


----------



## Athesis

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Here, grab my apologies!


Woah, I see you recently shaved your apologies, very smooth!


----------



## Manathas

My gosh everyone looks beautiful o.o'


I decided I'd contribute after viewing this thread every so many days >.>'
Please excuse the lighting, my light-bulb popped so I've been using a lamp this evening.. I shall probably update tomorrow!


----------



## KevinHeaven

Manathas said:


> My gosh everyone looks beautiful o.o'
> 
> 
> I decided I'd contribute after viewing this thread every so many days >.>'
> Please excuse the lighting, my light-bulb popped so I've been using a lamp this evening.. I shall probably update tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 337673


I would fix the light bulb for you (even though I don't know how)


----------



## Manathas

KevinInHeaven said:


> I would fix the light bulb for you (even though I don't know how)


Haha I'd appreciate that thanks! I just need one replaced but my family's sleeping and if I go downstairs the puppy'll start so I'm having to wait till tomorrow


----------



## HrMx13

At work, quite proud of my new poster.


----------



## Macrosapien

la perduta gente said:


> I don't really care lol I'm gonna thank the comment anyway.



lol even though it was a mistake, who wants to look like a protagonist anyways? Antagonist and Anti-Heros are always the better and cooler option. Like star wars, the Sith look so much cooler than the Jedi its not even funny. Besides, I look like the real antagonist anyways. 

even when I smile, there is something sneaky and sly, lol i just learn to live with it looking like a villain.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## MissMo

I am supremely awkward in from the camera, so I decided to pose along with my favorite novel - Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson


----------



## cherry branches

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

cherybranchs said:


> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 338601


Illuminati!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Sporadic Aura said:


> Illuminati!


Do you even Illuminati?


----------



## Macrosapien

Sporadic Aura said:


> Illuminati!



I thought Illuminati was the circle around the eye. I guess its any variation of one eye being visible while the other is covered, the all seeing eye.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Pseudonymity said:


> I thought Illuminati was the circle around the eye. I guess its any variation of one eye being visible while the other is covered, the all seeing eye.


It's a triangle.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

Me with my number one minion right now.


----------



## Macrosapien

Autumn_Fairy said:


> Me with my number one minion right now.



Lol that's way too rehearsed! looks like youre doing a music trick with that feline.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

Pseudonymity said:


> Lol that's way too rehearsed! looks like youre doing a music trick with that feline.


that cat is creepily obsessed with me. and he never goes away. seriously, never. he sits at my desk bugging me like this until he gets tired. then, he might sleep.


----------



## Macrosapien

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It's a triangle.



Triangle with the all seeing eye. But in popular culture, which was I believe the reference, was that it is shown through covering one eye, paying homage to the all seeing illumnati eye lol. Not that I believe in that stuff, but just for context.


----------



## Macrosapien

Autumn_Fairy said:


> that cat is creepily obsessed with me. and he never goes away. seriously, never. he sits at my desk bugging me like this until he gets tired. then, he might sleep.



lol isnt that the best type of cat? He could be anti-social and doing his own thing. my dog likes to sit around me and follows me around the house, but he is a yorkie and they are clinging dogs by nature.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Pseudonymity said:


> Triangle with the all seeing eye. But in popular culture, which was I believe the reference, was that it is shown through covering one eye, paying homage to the all seeing illumnati eye lol. Not that I believe in that stuff, but just for context.


Yeah, I know. I'm the god of the Illuminati.


----------



## Macrosapien

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm the god of the Illuminati.



nah you were a guy that freaked out when you can into contract with those kids that got experimented on and you went psycho and tried to kill all your friends.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Pseudonymity said:


> nah you were a guy that freaked out when you can into contract with those kids that got experimented on and you went psycho and tried to kill all your friends.


Well finally, somebody recognizes my username.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Cause I come back every few weeks at a time.


----------



## 66767

Bout to have a date con mi guitarra ^^


----------



## Narcissus

good mornin'
no srsly it's 3.20 it will be 4.20 in an hour holly shit huh


----------



## Sporadic Aura

yo


----------



## Metalize

Sporadic Aura said:


> yo
> View attachment 339506


You look like an ENFP with some I tendencies.

JustSaiyanz.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Athesis

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 339514


Wait.. Weren't you banned for a month?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Athesis said:


> Wait.. Weren't you banned for a month?


No, just a day.


----------



## Jagdpanther

Bluh. Purplish-red dye turned into a copper-ish colour... I'm going to re-dye it soon.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Emeraude

Hi... plane-jane lady here :woof:
wanna make friends ? :ball:


----------



## Athesis

I should be asleep, but my cat went out 5 1/2 hours ago and he's been out all night. Now I can't go back to sleep. He doesn't usually stay out this late.

View attachment 341138


----------



## Athesis

Polyanna said:


> Hi... plane-jane lady here :woof:
> wanna make friends ? :ball:
> 
> View attachment 341122
> View attachment 341130


Can you help me find my cat? :'S


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Watcher of The Skies looks just like Alice Glass, 

except not drugged out looking.


----------



## Narcissus

truth be i'm a show-off


----------



## ShadowsRunner

If you dyed your hair black, wore lots of eye-liner, and did lots of drugs, you'd look like alice glass


----------



## Athesis

Watcher of the Skies said:


> View attachment 341178
> 
> truth be i'm a show-off


Are all those books yours?


----------



## TapudiPie

Polyanna said:


> Hi... plane-jane lady here :woof:
> wanna make friends ? :ball:
> 
> View attachment 341122
> View attachment 341130


You remind Demi Lovato on the left picture


----------



## Narcissus

Athesis said:


> Are all those books yours?


They're my father's but I own just as many (also those small things in the middle are CDs not books, just in case )


----------



## Emeraude

Athesis said:


> Can you help me find my cat? :'S


my cat is also missing xD


----------



## Emeraude

TapudiPie said:


> You remind Demi Lovato on the left picture


really, thanks :3 i love her songs...


----------



## Athesis

Emeraude said:


> xD


Youre not a real cat person! >:'(

I found mine anyways.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emeraude

Athesis said:


> Youre not a real cat person! >:'(
> 
> I found mine anyways.


oh! my cat finally came back home...:ball: my family thought he was dead bcoz he didn't came home for almost a week. but then i believe he was still alive coz i can still feel his presence. and then surprisingly enough, he came back home yesterday. 

btw, i'm not a cat person though i love cats a lot and other animals. but i love puppies more :woof: although my white doggie is very extraverted and playful and he loves knocking on my door and get me out of my room... xD


----------



## Purrfessor

You guys should really feed your cats.


----------



## Athesis

Emeraude said:


> oh! my cat finally came back home...:ball: my family thought he was dead bcoz he didn't came home for almost a week. but then i believe he was still alive coz i can still feel his presence. and then surprisingly enough, he came back home yesterday.
> 
> btw, i'm not a cat person though i love cats a lot and other animals. but i love puppies more :woof: although my white doggie is very extraverted and playful and he loves knocking on my door and get me out of my room... xD


A week?! Sound like your cat has more than one human families..

Maybe some crazy cat lady let him inside and made him wear hats and little kitty tuxedos before he finally escaped xD

Does he seem skinnier? If not then you know he was probably feed.. Or really good at hunting.


----------



## JungianTrip

Good day, sunshine.


----------



## cricket

Life is rough, especially for the man of the house.


----------



## Wolf's Tale

Watcher of the Skies said:


> They're my father's but I own just as many (also those small things in the middle are CDs not books, just in case )


No one else notice? "just in *case*" XD Sorry, too good to pass up! 
[Book****]


----------



## Wolf's Tale

Double Post T_T


----------



## Sefii

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 348130


Take it with a smile, you would look amazing then.


----------



## Sefii

Watcher of the Skies said:


> I have. I don't really think we look alike, though. But I take that as a compliment anyway erc2:


You are more of a Snow White type.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Sefii said:


> Take it with a smile, you would look amazing then.


----------



## Sefii

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 348138


Gosh, still cute.


----------



## Narcissus

KevinHeaven said:


> Oh yeah it is a saber sorry! Not a fan of these dangerous fellas
> 
> and yes iphones are overrated. (Who said I like them I wanted you to sell them to free Earth from their power lol) I dream of an iphone-free earth.


No problem. I'd still call it a sword if my brother wasn't so obsessed with correct terminology.

Bright idea, although I bet Martians won't be interested in purchasing this abomination of technology


----------



## bleghc

the two moments when you realize that the bae lied about eating the pineapple o-o (D
View attachment 348178

View attachment 348186


----------



## Macrosapien

caption: I'd like a jelly donut. (its so stupid smiling in a camera haha)


----------



## Narcissus

hello darkness my old friend


----------



## Purrfessor

Pseudonymity said:


> caption: I'd like a jelly donut. (its so stupid smiling in a camera haha)


I can just see the jelly donut in your eyes!


----------



## Kore

Watcher of the Skies said:


> View attachment 348386
> 
> hello darkness my old friend


OMGGGG you look hot.


----------



## Purrfessor

My pictures like to come out sideways. Whatever it's technically more aesthetically pleasing this way as it fits in more with the golden ratio.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Stelliferous said:


> View attachment 348650
> 
> My pictures like to come out sideways. Whatever it's technically more aesthetically pleasing this way as it fits in more with the golden ratio.


Arts nerd! Purrfect


----------



## Purrfessor

KevinHeaven said:


> Arts nerd! Purrfect


Omg I look like a spider if you see 6 "eyes" counting eye balls, eye brows, and glasses.. All spaced out in a 6-eye pattern. 

I forgot to mention that it may not be more aesthetically pleasing because the face itself likes to follow the golden rule naturally. I only change the head aesthetic, and maybe nose. Hmm idk but either way: deal with it!


----------



## Narcissus

i am pretty generic today


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

I like to come back here a lot.


----------



## Narcissus

MalibuCathedral said:


> View attachment 348762
> 
> 
> I like to come back here a lot.


Well, you look mighty fine so keep coming back


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

The Musical Box said:


> Well, you look mighty fine so keep coming back


*blushes*

STAWP IT ^-^


----------



## cherry branches

Dont' forget to stay hydrated people!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## KevinHeaven

MalibuCathedral said:


> View attachment 348762
> 
> 
> I like to come back here a lot.


Dangerous Girl


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

KevinHeaven said:


> Dangerous Girl


More like, ''Last Girl On Earth'' ^-^


----------



## Sygma

Pseudonymity said:


> caption: I'd like a jelly donut. (its so stupid smiling in a camera haha)


But you look awesome !


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

wow I really hate summer


----------



## SpreeFirit

Jagdpanther said:


> Hellooooooo.
> Shitty webcam is here.
> 
> View attachment 345970


Hey. You're beautiful, I love the blue hair. 
You resemble an INFJ that I know.


----------



## KevinHeaven

The Musical Box said:


> View attachment 349978
> wow I really hate summer


But obviously summer loves u


----------



## Narcissus

KevinHeaven said:


> But obviously summer loves u


Is that why it's trying to kill me off


----------



## KevinHeaven

The Musical Box said:


> Is that why it's trying to kill me off


Yes psychopathetic love


----------



## Jagdpanther

@SpreeFirit Really ?


----------



## SpreeFirit

Jagdpanther said:


> @SpreeFirit Really ?


Yes!! 

And..you have a similar look in your eye as an ISTP that I know.
:watermelon:


----------



## Jagdpanther

SpreeFirit said:


> Yes!!
> 
> And..you have a similar look in your eye as an ISTP that I know.
> :watermelon:


Heh. It may be because I'm an ISTP. ;3


----------



## SpreeFirit

Jagdpanther said:


> Heh. It may be because I'm an ISTP. ;3


*THAT'S WHY YOU'RE SO CUTE
*

oh....excuse me...
*cough*
Ahem...


----------



## Jagdpanther

SpreeFirit said:


> *THAT'S WHY YOU'RE SO CUTE
> *
> 
> oh....excuse me...
> *cough*
> Ahem...


It's okay. heh


----------



## Timetokill

:kitteh:


----------



## tapiocatern

:happy:


----------



## .17485

I took this around thirty mins. It's been a while I've done this.


----------



## Gilfoyle

GhostShadow said:


> That's cool; I've been thinking lately of buying a switch-blade, so that I can pull them out randomly and stab things. But mostly to scare people, like "Whoa, that guys on edge, man! don't fuck with him!"
> 
> :'(


Keep us updated on how this progresses.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Caustic Banana said:


> Keep us updated on how this progresses.


ha, well like I said, I've had it happen to me so often, I was more so just commenting sarcastically on the strange observation, that many men like to collect knifes, and awkwardly wait around for any opportunity they have to use them, and get to look like some wild untamed Grizzly Adams character or something. 


Otherwise, I don't know. I don't think I could ever do something like that. I'd almost feel like doing it only sarcastically, as most people think I am weird anyway. In fact, I often already do weird anti-social things to people who think I am weird already, so meh.


----------



## Lev




----------



## Metalize

Pseudonymity said:


> caption: I'd like a jelly donut. (its so stupid smiling in a camera haha)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

i feel like a potato today


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## FakeLefty

tapiocatern said:


> :happy:


You know you're getting old when you start seeing all these young'uns show up in the forum.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

I look a bit weird o.0 I need a haircut, good thing I'm getting one tomorrow (and I dyed my hair!)


----------



## Narcissus

what even--


----------



## Noise

I look super tired, but I'm cute anyway.


----------



## Narcissus

I will never be Brian Eno... But I may try.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must be taking good care of yourself, you appear quite healthy for a woman that gave birth nearly 3 months ago.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

la perduta gente said:


> View attachment 348018
> 
> I adopted a cat today.


What type cat, I wonder what it looks like?


----------



## Purrfessor

stargazing grasshopper said:


> What type cat, I wonder what it looks like?


You should make a thread titled "Take a picture of your cat right meow"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Stelliferous said:


> You should make a thread titled "Take a picture of your cat right meow"



Nah that title would likely be misinterpreted, I'm hoping to fade to black soon.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You must be taking good care of yourself, you appear quite healthy for a woman that gave birth nearly 3 months ago.


thanks


haha thanks ! i carried small, that picture was 1 month after actually =) anikas 2 months now


----------



## blood roots

stargazing grasshopper said:


> What type cat, I wonder what it looks like?


She's a 4 1/2 month old tabby. Her eyes are coffee colored.


----------



## Narcissus

It's the time of the year that makes you put hot chocolate in the fridge, you know
dang I'm too pale or this


----------



## TrueLies

That's me right now


----------



## Narcissus

^those are some really nice eyes tbh

yo I post too much in this thread but. try and stop me


----------



## blood roots

:hampster:


----------



## Purrfessor

debonair said:


> Can neither agree nor disagree since I have no idea what ENTJs are like roud:


You do seem ENTJ but it's just an impression. Maybe ESTJ too. There's also the possibility you don't fit ENTP stereotypes.


----------



## Kito

Dank Snapchat filters.


----------



## baby blue me




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

such color


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

baby blue me said:


> View attachment 369706



Cute pic


----------



## Ifeelinsane

So well it is 4:45 in the morning at the moment.. played some payday 2.. decided to go to bed but then figured out why not take a look at personalitycafe again XD


----------



## MaggieMay

Currently: Avoiding everything besides Doritos. 
Alas. 
Why do we smile in pictures now but didn't back in the day? 
Odd.


----------



## Purrfessor

@Ifeelinsane
Thats how it always happens. :/
@MaggieMay
Pictures used to take so long to capture that it required being still for extended periods of time - it just looked creepy sitting there smiling and unmoving and was easier to modify the mood into a serious expression considering the serious commitment it took. Then I think it stuck for awhile like a trend almost once technology got better.


----------



## MaggieMay

Stelliferous said:


> @Ifeelinsane
> Thats how it always happens. :/
> @MaggieMay
> Pictures used to take so long to capture that it required being still for extended periods of time - it just looked creepy sitting there smiling and unmoving and was easier to modify the mood into a serious expression considering the serious commitment it took. Then I think it stuck for awhile like a trend almost once technology got better.



That makes sense then, I know I've read about it before but I couldn't remember. Thanks for answering! :kitteh:


----------



## Animal




----------



## Son of Mercury




----------



## MaggieMay

When I try not to look awkward- I look awkward.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## December Flower

la perduta gente said:


> View attachment 373522


you're so beautiful! :eek-new:


----------



## Waveshine




----------



## mysterie

post-shower hair game on point


----------



## Noctis

Taken 7/4/2015


----------



## Noctis

Taken today


----------



## Noctis

Taken last year


----------



## justroaming

kinda look like my neck is gonna crack


----------



## ai.tran.75

Noctis said:


> I speak Spanish a little bit. Not as good as in high school, but I am able to understand some Spanish phrases, words and sentences. I have difficulty with the fast paced talking of Spanish. That's pretty awesome you are a black belt as well!  How long have you been practicing Taekwondo? Do you still do taekwondo? I have been practicing for 14 years since 2001. I was 12 when i started.


I started when I was four - got my black belt at 10 , I have practice taekwondo for over a decade , the closest thing I do to it now it taking cardio kickboxing classes 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

justroaming said:


> kinda look like my neck is gonna crack
> View attachment 380250


Well, the way I see it, your avatar is doing the same thing as you except it's tilting its' head on the right side. Seeing both the avatar and your photo side by side is very interesting.


----------



## justroaming

LuvGen said:


> Well, the way I see it, your avatar is doing the same thing as you except it's tilting its' head on the right side. Seeing both the avatar and your photo side by side is very interesting.


That's funny you say that cause Right before you commented this I noticed the very same thing. :hampster:


----------



## Noctis

ai.tran.75 said:


> I started when I was four - got my black belt at 10 , I have practice taekwondo for over a decade , the closest thing I do to it now it taking cardio kickboxing classes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my 1st Dan at 15, 2nd Dan at 20 and I am focusing on getting my 3rd Dan. Do you do kickboxing for self defense purposes? Do you have to wear sparring gear for kickboxing?


----------



## Narcissus

sun :O


----------



## ai.tran.75

Noctis said:


> I got my 1st Dan at 15, 2nd Dan at 20 and I am focusing on getting my 3rd Dan. Do you do kickboxing for self defense purposes? Do you have to wear sparring gear for kickboxing?


No I do it more for leisure - I like things high impact but I'm pretty inconsistent lol... Yes you have to wear sparring gear for certain part of the class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagdpanther

I'm useless xD


----------



## Noctis

ai.tran.75 said:


> No I do it more for leisure - I like things high impact but I'm pretty inconsistent lol... Yes you have to wear sparring gear for certain part of the class.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean full contact sparring? Does kickboxing mix up sparring opponents, or do you spar with people close to your size? I have done kickboxing at the dojang I attend a few times. It can be intense for sure.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Anyone else play Hellfire The Summoning?


----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Noctis

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 380498
> 
> 
> Anyone else play Hellfire The Summoning?


I play Skyrim and Star Wars the Old Republic. I was a big fan on Legend of Zelda until Skyward Sword came out, which I found was very childish. I still hold Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask in high regard as great games though.


----------



## B. Toast

Lol at my face for looking 14 today.


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## BlackDog

Sporadic Aura said:


> View attachment 382474


Your dog looks like my dog!!! I am smitten.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

BlackDog said:


> Your dog looks like my dog!!! I am smitten.


Thats awesome! Guess it also explains your username. Is your dog a black lab too?


----------



## BlackDog

Sporadic Aura said:


> Thats awesome! Guess it also explains your username. Is your dog a black lab too?


Black lab cross. Not sure what, possibly pit bull? She is a bit smaller and more muscular than a true lab. 

I was sure I had a picture of the two of us kind of like you and your dog. But couldn't find it. Here is us on the couch having a moment (aka she had just licked my face and I was laughing):

* *


----------



## Sporadic Aura

BlackDog said:


> Black lab cross. Not sure what, possibly pit bull? She is a bit smaller and more muscular than a true lab.
> 
> I was sure I had a picture of the two of us kind of like you and your dog. But couldn't find it. Here is us on the couch having a moment (aka she had just licked my face and I was laughing):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382546


Nice pic. I am smitten as well!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

BlackDog said:


> Black lab cross. Not sure what, possibly pit bull? She is a bit smaller and more muscular than a true lab.
> 
> I was sure I had a picture of the two of us kind of like you and your dog. But couldn't find it. Here is us on the couch having a moment (aka she had just licked my face and I was laughing):
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382546


seriously though, I really like your dog, and because you're a dog lover I like you as well. I have those moments all the time, my dog is almost too into licking my face, then I just push her off and she cuddles with me like in that pic.


----------



## Mind

I know im not perfect just close your eyes..


----------



## piano

like a tiger in the night i don't shine bright but i do hide in bushes patiently waiting for my prey to walk by so i can pounce on em


----------



## Narcissus

Aye it's autumn finally


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

Actually I cheated, that photo was from two days ago, here's a freshly picked one


----------



## Neuroticon

Sure.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Exhausted from the cleansing.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Narcissus said:


> Actually I cheated, that photo was from two days ago, here's a freshly picked one
> View attachment 396458


Progress, my friend. Progress.


----------



## Amelia

Chillin at college. Barely any makeup on.


----------



## piano

Amelia said:


> Chillin at college. Barely any makeup on.
> View attachment 397346


you're gorgeous


----------



## Kito




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Kurt Wagner

* *






Kito said:


>


Are you multiplying? (o.0)






edit: oh yeah that's another thread, my bad.



Wellsy said:


> View attachment 398178
> View attachment 398186
> View attachment 398234
> View attachment 398210
> View attachment 398226


Wow you're so shamelessly goofy. We should get stinking drunk one of these days.


----------



## Wellsy

Luke Skywalker said:


> Wow you're so shamelessly goofy. We should get stinking drunk one of these days.


Well that's tonights plan at the BBQ, you'll have to come quick if you want to make it in time.
Also forgot for previous post... #NoFilter


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Wellsy said:


> Well that's tonights plan at the BBQ, you'll have to come quick if you want to make it in time.


Well I hope the oceans are kind today, cause it's a hard long swim.



> Also forgot for previous post... #NoFilter


like a fucking man


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@Wellsy, we should all get drunk, you, me and @Kito, what do you think? And then send it all to YouTube. We just need your address and bank account. I don't know if Kito knows how to swim. I don't, but I can carry him on my back if he starts drowning I suppose. Everything for some booze and good musix.

*You better have good musix.* :mellow:


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

There's a book sale today!
View attachment 398338


THERE IS A BOOK SALE TODAY
View attachment 398346


There will be no food tomorrow because book sale.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

Update: 
View attachment 398506


There's no food tomorrow but THERE'S ALSO ANOTHER BOOK SALE TO GO TO

View attachment 398514

Finding the final book in a trilogy (for crazy cheap) gives you very happy feelings.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> Update:
> View attachment 398506
> 
> 
> There's no food tomorrow but THERE'S ALSO ANOTHER BOOK SALE TO GO TO
> 
> View attachment 398514
> 
> Finding the final book in a trilogy (for crazy cheap) gives you very happy feelings.


----------



## Narcissus

I'm having a one person party today


----------



## sinaasappel

[billygoatpicture]/insert 
psych my profile pic is the closest resemblance to me


----------



## AesSidhe

Narcissus said:


> View attachment 404698
> 
> My slightly problematic christmad mug
> Ok i forgot it's rotated well deal with it


In other pictures I thought you looked like a girl, in this picture I think you look like a guy and more specifically: a young professor Snape from Harry Potter


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Narcissus

AesSidhe said:


> In other pictures I thought you looked like a girl, in this picture I think you look like a guy and more specifically: a young professor Snape from Harry Potter


That's actully good to know, I thought longer hair makes me look very feminine and that's not what I would want but I love long hair sooooooooo um yeah. Well. As long as I don't look like proffessor Moody it's alright


----------



## Narcissus

4th picture in 9 days ok but there's nothing wrong with liking taking selfies, is there.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Narcissus said:


> That's actully good to know, I thought longer hair makes me look very feminine and that's not what I would want but I love long hair sooooooooo um yeah. Well. As long as I don't look like proffessor Moody it's alright


And, here I thought you were trying to look more feminine to make me less jealous of your androgyny.


----------



## Apple Pine

Narcissus said:


> 4th picture in 9 days ok but there's nothing wrong with liking taking selfies, is there.
> View attachment 404946


Something new :shocked:


----------



## NomadLeviathan




----------



## Xanthus Primus

Magnesium'd out.


View attachment 405618


----------



## Xanthus Primus

One more, face forward so you can feel the presence.

View attachment 405650


----------



## Narcissus

Tetsuo Shima said:


> And, here I thought you were trying to look more feminine to make me less jealous of your androgyny.


Honestly I wish I looked at least half as androgynous IRL


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Tea:








Sugar:








Pot:


----------



## Macona

John X said:


> One more, face forward so you can feel the presence.
> 
> View attachment 405650


You look like a badass mother fucker


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Macona said:


> You look like a badass mother fucker


Believe it or not, I am the mediator of the family.


----------



## Korra

* *


----------



## Korvyna

I'm an ENFP trapped at a desk. Woe is me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetraglansweater

i took it this afternoon and meant to upload it but i forgot. no makeup in all but one photo. don't judge!


----------



## g_w

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 407250
> 
> View attachment 407258
> 
> View attachment 407274
> 
> 
> i took it this afternoon and meant to upload it but i forgot. no makeup in all but one photo. don't judge!


Ehhh, with those patented INFP eyes, you don't need makeup.
Watch the intensity on those high beams though, lest you blind the passing xNTx.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

g_w said:


> Ehhh, with those patented INFP eyes, you don't need makeup.
> Watch the intensity on those high beams though, lest you blind the passing xNTx.


aw, that's kind of you to say.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Korra said:


> * *


Yup, my imagination was fairly accurate.


----------



## Chocolatentropy

-lurks-
It seems to be the same set of people posting here. Still thoroughly enjoying being all creepy and going through the posts though.


----------



## blood roots

creepin


----------



## piano

Narcissus said:


> View attachment 404698
> 
> My slightly problematic christmad mug
> Ok i forgot it's rotated well deal with it


you'e one of the most attractive people i've seen on this forum


----------



## AdroElectro

i cant play the piano said:


> you'e one of the most attractive people i've seen on this forum


I agree. You are very cute @Narcissus


----------



## SevSevens

Chocolatentropy said:


> -lurks-
> It seems to be the same set of people posting here. Still thoroughly enjoying being all creepy and going through the posts though.
> 
> View attachment 408930


perfect 10.


----------



## Narcissus

i cant play the piano said:


> you'e one of the most attractive people i've seen on this forum


 Really? Well, thanks I guess


----------



## Chocolatentropy

SevSevens said:


> perfect 10.


Nuuuu... This is not a rating thread, is it?:O


----------



## SevSevens

Chocolatentropy said:


> Nuuuu... This is not a rating thread, is it?:O


no. sorry if that was rude.


----------



## Chocolatentropy

SevSevens said:


> no. sorry if that was rude.


Lol no. Not rude at all. Don't worry, I'm not that easily offended.)


----------



## SevSevens

Chocolatentropy said:


> Lol no. Not rude at all. Don't worry, I'm not that easily offended.)


meow?


----------



## Apolo

Amelia said:


> Chillin at college. Barely any makeup on.
> View attachment 397346


Those eyes = Win. 














Me:


----------



## Chocolatentropy

SevSevens said:


> meow?


-gasp- You speak my language!


----------



## SevSevens

Chocolatentropy said:


> -gasp- You speak my language!


I also speak "wolf"...not to be confused with "bark...bark" or "fssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss"


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Apolo said:


> Those eyes = Win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:


Nice shirt


----------



## Apolo

NomadLeviathan said:


> Nice shirt


Thanks! No clue where it came from, but found it in a box of old clothes.


----------



## piano

there's a lot of hate in my heart right now but it's whatever


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Nerdy, that's how I am at home, with my big glasses. I know, dreamy...


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Apolo said:


> Those eyes = Win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:


You look like my high school crush Len from that one American version of Kamen Rider that nobody watched.


----------



## O_o

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWWWW! 
That's adorable  What a nice picture


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Maxxie

I kept trying to smile but the pictures were coming out horribly so I just did nothing.


----------



## ai.tran.75

O_o said:


> AWWWW!
> That's adorable  What a nice picture


Thank you ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia

delete


----------



## Amelia

I found a froggy. I'm so happy


----------



## O_o

Amelia said:


> View attachment 413994
> 
> 
> I found a froggy. I'm so happy


Ugh, ai.tran.75 got me with the kids, now you get me with the frog. FROGS ARE MY FAVORITE ANIMALS. Look at that cute little nugget. My god. Is that even safe?


----------



## Amelia

O_o said:


> Ugh, ai.tran.75 got me with the kids, now you get me with the frog. FROGS ARE MY FAVORITE ANIMALS. Look at that cute little nugget. My god. Is that even safe?


He's so adorable, I can't get over it.
Nothing bad has happened to my hands yet. I think he's just a common toad. I Just let him go back in the bushes. Lol


----------



## O_o

Amelia said:


> He's so adorable, I can't get over it.
> Nothing bad has happened to my hands yet. I think he's just a common toad. I Just let him go back in the bushes. Lol


I go "toad/frog hunting" over the summer at night time (nothing violent. Just for appreciation reasons). We have a lot of them in the area. But I've always been too scared to touch one. I thought all toads gave you warts but I'm apparently wrong, which is great to hear lol


----------



## Amelia

O_o said:


> I go "toad/frog hunting" over the summer at night time (nothing violent. Just for appreciation reasons). We have a lot of them in the area. But I've always been too scared to touch one. I thought all toads gave you warts but I'm apparently wrong, which is great to hear lol


Yeah, I think that's a myth. Lol
I caught another one an hour ago, and it pee'd all over me while my friend laughed her ass off. 
So.. Yeah that's the only bad thing that's happened to me with frog hunting. :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Can I pull off the shark tooth necklace? Probably not, but I just bought it and really like it.






























I know it's a high school spring break teenager accessory, but I lost an awesome one I bought in Belize during high school spring break and what can I say, I'm sentimental.


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan

I haven't been having an all too great night... But this sounds like fun, so I'll post too  Hopefully you can forgive the poor phone quality, I'm just feeling a little too run down right now to go through the effort of setting up my Camera...


----------



## Amelia

Apolo said:


> Those eyes = Win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:


You in general + shades = win


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Tetsuo Shima said:


> You look like my high school crush Len from that one American version of Kamen Rider that nobody watched.


squinty eyed-action-star. Oh yeah!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> I haven't been having an all too great night... But this sounds like fun, so I'll post too  Hopefully you can forgive the poor phone quality, I'm just feeling a little too run down right now to go through the effort of setting up my Camera...


haha, what the fuck


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I`m...HAVING A CONVULSIVE SEIZURE!!!!

GERHFUUGGHHSAD!


I cannot help that I am weird. Love me world, love me.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

GhostShadow said:


> View attachment 414058
> 
> View attachment 414066
> 
> 
> I`m...HAVING A CONVULSIVE SEIZURE!!!!
> 
> GERHFUUGGHHSAD!
> 
> 
> I cannot help that I am weird. Love me world, love me.


Aha! You're actually pretty cute man. You know that right? Just thought you should know...


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> Aha! You're actually pretty cute man. You know that right? Just thought you should know...


Even with my demented face

AVAST THEE


AVAST


GAAAAARRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I was a fan of Jim Carrey when I was younger.....

Is it obvious to everyone that I am a latchkey kid


----------



## AddictiveMuse

TrollFaceTheMan said:


> I haven't been having an all too great night... But this sounds like fun, so I'll post too  Hopefully you can forgive the poor phone quality, I'm just feeling a little too run down right now to go through the effort of setting up my Camera...





> haha, what the fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414034


Oh look! It's the handsome Matt Corby! :wink:


----------



## ZZZVader

Hello. it's 3 am here and I recently got a haircut.









I didn't take a picture of myself with my new haircut yet haha

Anyways enjoy. This thread is lively lol.


----------



## Apolo

Tetsuo Shima said:


> You look like my high school crush Len from that one American version of Kamen Rider that nobody watched.


Matt Mullins?

Him:










Vs


Me:












Amelia said:


> You in general + shades = win


:blushed:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Apolo said:


> Matt Mullins?
> 
> Him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blushed:


It's been a while since I've seen a picture, but same basic ISTP look.


----------



## Apolo

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It's been a while since I've seen a picture, but same basic ISTP look.


AH, I could see that I suppose. Saw a few more recent pictures, he looks better these days, I can rest easy now. =P 


* *


----------



## TrollFaceTheMan

GhostShadow said:


> haha, what the fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414034


 XD That's pretty funny


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Apolo said:


> AH, I could see that I suppose. Saw a few more recent pictures, he looks better these days, I can rest easy now. =P
> 
> 
> * *


That one looks a bit douchier IMO.


----------



## leftover crack

Take a picture of yourself right now!
* *




no


----------



## Apolo

Tetsuo Shima said:


> That one looks a bit douchier IMO.


I meant, that he has been working on his physique. That picture is your normal pose for modeling stock photo. And encompasses the ISTP look more imo.




Here is a picture of two of my fur babies:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Apolo said:


> I meant, that he has been working on his physique.


Well, I guess he went too far for my tastes. I'm normally into more sleek androgynous guys like the actors from the Japanese version of Kamen Rider. He was a odd exception and already very large by my standards.


----------



## blood roots

currently drinking fruit n veg juice to balance out the slow death of all the cigarettes i just smoked.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

I don't think I have any normal pictures of myself smiling. I wonder why that is.


----------



## piano

long scraggly fingers

this goes out to @la perduta gente


----------



## johnnyyukon

Hershey Kiss bra, just hanging out in the hospital.


Took me a second to realize it was breast cancer awareness month.































Here's a big panorama of the rest. Was pretty cool, and not expected:
BIG detailed link: http://i.imgur.com/Xr1vsvr.jpg


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Amelia said:


> View attachment 413994
> 
> 
> I found a froggy. I'm so happy


I don't think the froggy likes to be photographed. :gentleman:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

johnnyyukon said:


>


Lol Bon Jovi


----------



## Kurt Wagner

i cant play the piano said:


>


----------



## johnnyyukon

Luke Skywalker said:


> Lol Bon Jovi


Ha, yeah and I just realized there was an R2-D2-ect Breasts early (or something, the pano made the plaques hard to read).


















hahaha


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> Ha, yeah and I just realized there was an R2-D2-ect Breasts early (or something, the pano made the plaques hard to read).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha


Speaking of cancer...I'm happy you posted this after the person above you who will go unmentioned. Should they read this I hope and pray they quit smoking. And I wish you the best for bringing this awareness forward since in my family I have a cancer survivor.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

johnnyyukon said:


> Ha, yeah and I just realized there was an R2-D2-ect Breasts early (or something, the pano made the plaques hard to read).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha


I totally didn't see that. :shocked:

I thought it was a turtle thing.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

NomadLeviathan said:


> I don't think I have any normal pictures of myself smiling. I wonder why that is.


You're very handsome. :kitteh:

I think the only picture I have of myself smiling is one someone took when I was 6 or 7. o-0

Cameras scare me.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

johnnyyukon said:


> Hershey Kiss bra, just hanging out in the hospital.
> 
> 
> Took me a second to realize it was breast cancer awareness month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a big panorama of the rest. Was pretty cool, and not expected:
> BIG detailed link: http://i.imgur.com/Xr1vsvr.jpg



Mmmmm! Chocolate on boobs! I don't think it gets any better than this.


----------



## BlueMajorelle

Just moved into my new apartment "Look at all the art I don't have on my walls!"
I'm excited to have a blank canvas to work on though


----------



## cake

Hello, i just got out of the shower and thought i'd take a pic. so here


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 413946


woa. you are really innocently pretty. don't mean to hit on you but you're totally my type. *sigh* the camo neckerchief and your eyes are totally my style


----------



## marblecloud95

> woa. you are really innocently pretty. don't mean to hit on you but you're totally my type. *sigh* the camo neckerchief and your eyes are totally my style


Don't get too close, it'll cut you with it's edge.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

sweetraglansweater said:


> woa. you are really innocently pretty. don't mean to hit on you but you're totally my type. *sigh* the camo neckerchief and your eyes are totally my style


Oh, thanks.









But, would two INFx 4s work together? I guess it would be nice to have somebody who has a lot in common with me. Heck, my entire group of friends in high school were Pisces xNFJs. It's nice to have friends who understand me.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Tetsuo Shima said:


> But, would two INFx 4s work together?


hahaha, good point. but the feelz fireworks would be EPIC. hahahahaa....like, at least before we came crashing down from the mania. lol.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Purrfessor

Not apologizing for the lighting or the camera quality. Title says "right now" so I obeyed!

On a scale of 1-Stoner, how high do I look?

Edit: extra pic slipped through. Two for the price of one deal going on apparently that I didn't know about. Must talk to my manager about this.


----------



## cricket

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 415642


What does the first line of your shirt say?


----------



## Rafiki

@cricket

FRENCH TECH SPEAKS ENGLISH

a friend gave it to me 
some bilingual event


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

sweetraglansweater said:


> hahaha, good point. but the feelz fireworks would be EPIC. hahahahaa....like, at least before we came crashing down from the mania. lol.


That's just me every time I meet a new person. I tell them my life story and always end up crying.


----------



## REiF

my potato webcam...


----------



## shazam

call me gnome, garden gnome...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## blood roots

imdying.jpg
it may actually be 35 million degrees out.
the world may never know.


----------



## Noctis

spidershane said:


> View attachment 415794
> call me gnome, garden gnome...


----------



## AdroElectro

spidershane said:


> View attachment 415794
> call me gnome, garden gnome...


I saw this pic and IMMEDIATELY thought ENTP. I was right.


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

AdroElectro said:


> I saw this pic and IMMEDIATELY thought ENTP. I was right.


Same, but I was having too much of a kuudere moment to say anything.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

the relaxer in my hair wore out. took a shower and POOF! JewishTinkerballa is baaaacccck!


----------



## .17485

I brought this dragonball z scouter today when I went to comic-con today. Power level over 9000!


----------



## AdroElectro

Tega1 said:


> View attachment 417274
> 
> 
> I brought this dragonball z scouter today when I went to comic-con today. Power level over 9000!


----------



## .17485

AdroElectro said:


> View attachment 417338


Hey Vegeta! Are we there yep? Where did you get your one from? How much is it? I have the same shirt your wearing. Does it have the King Kai logo at the back?


----------



## BlueMajorelle




----------



## AdroElectro

BlueMajorelle said:


> View attachment 418674


Dang I'm getting pretty good at guessing types based off looks. I guessed ISFP, or possibly ISFJ.


----------



## BlueMajorelle

AdroElectro said:


> Dang I'm getting pretty good at guessing types based off looks. I guessed ISFP, or possibly ISFJ.


Haha good job. Was it my hippie clothes? i bet it was my hippie clothes.


----------



## AdroElectro

BlueMajorelle said:


> Haha good job. Was it my hippie clothes? i bet it was my hippie clothes.


I first saw your face and thought INFP, you have that mesmerizing introverted feeling look. And yeah your hippie clothes also ring of introverted feeling self expression. However your entire appearance is that of someone who has a really keen eye for detail and beauty, so ISFP.


----------



## SevSevens

Would anyone like to see me rocking in mother's chair? She has been gone for a _while_ and the windows are open.


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> Would anyone like to see me rocking in mother's chair? She has been gone for a _while_ and the windows are open.












Yea, let's see it


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> Yea, let's see it


You called my bluff. 










But down the line..yes..


----------



## SevSevens

Here's a joker

* *







And an Ace

* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

SevSevens said:


> Here's a joker
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ace
> 
> * *


You kinda look like Billy Crudup


* *


----------



## SevSevens

psychedelicmango said:


> You kinda look like Billy Crudup
> 
> 
> * *


Billy Crudup? I'll take it with a big ass smile on my face like a crocodile.

It reminds me of this scene.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

SevSevens said:


> Billy Crudup? I'll take it with a big ass smile on my face like a crocodile.
> 
> It reminds me of this scene.


:laughing:
I love his character on Dedication so much! intj on E lol.


* *


----------



## pianodog

I suppose I'll post another lol


----------



## sereneone

SevSevens said:


> Billy Crudup? I'll take it with a big ass smile on my face like a crocodile.
> 
> It reminds me of this scene.


That scene was beyond brutal. That guy should be working at Microsoft. 

Is the movie any good?


----------



## SevSevens

psychedelicmango said:


> :laughing:
> I love his character on Dedication so much! intj on E lol.
> 
> 
> * *


LOL! "When I ejaculate I go into deep depressions"

Maybe I am intj too...actually.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## sereneone

SevSevens said:


> LOL! "When I ejaculate I go into deep depressions"
> 
> Maybe I am intj too...actually.


From other posts you have made on the site I would have guessed ENTP.


----------



## NomadLeviathan




----------



## mangodelic psycho

sereneone said:


> That scene was beyond brutal. That guy should be working at Microsoft.
> 
> Is the movie any good?


Hahahah Microsoft. He's a dick throughout the movie with some breaks here and there, so if you find that kind of thing funny, then yes, very.


* *














SevSevens said:


> LOL! "When I ejaculate I go into deep depressions"
> 
> Maybe I am intj too...actually.


 U no INTJ. U ours. :crazy:


----------



## sereneone

psychedelicmango said:


> Hahahah Microsoft. He's a dick throughout the movie with some breaks here and there, so if you find that kind of thing funny, then yes, very.
> 
> 
> * *


Speaking to a little girl:
"Santa Clause doesn't exist."
(long pause and staredown)
"Beaver can also mean vagina."

Wow, he should be locked up.


----------



## Naturely truthfull

i look so normal but im so fucking diferent xD my looks dont suit my personality


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Sygma

BlueMajorelle said:


> View attachment 418674


Beautiful ! /stalker


----------



## Korvyna

I'm thinking I could get used to the country look....


----------



## MaggieMay

About to sleep & my cat loves me. Every night when my husband leaves for work he'll jump onto his pillow and sleep there. Makes me laugh.


----------



## cinnabun

Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee:friendly_wink:.


----------



## tiger4ever

rinnie said:


> float like a butterfly, sting like a bee:friendly_wink:.


cute  <3


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The Geek Squad got rid of my webcam app when they fixed my computer, but I'll make sure to post more selfies on Twitter so that I can link them to this website.


----------



## gmaslin

Tetsuo Shima
Very intense! All US citizens should have a peek at *this thread* while you still can.


----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Ace Face

* *


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Ace Face said:


> * *


Is that you, Face of Ace?

Is it real?


----------



## Ace Face

Luke Skywalker said:


> Is that you, Face of Ace?
> 
> Is it real?


Uhhh... yeahhhhh >_>'


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Ace Face said:


> Uhhh... yeahhhhh >_>'


It is no trick of the mind?


* *




I kid, you look awesome


----------



## 66393

I kind of want to participate in this, but I haven't been outside for the past week. I look like a zombie.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Face

imaPanda said:


> I kind of want to participate in this, but I haven't been outside for the past week. I look like a zombie.


I like zombies


----------



## 66393

Ace Face said:


> I like zombies


finefine


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Bubbadoo

My laptop's camera is kinda shit.


----------



## Saturnian Devil




----------



## Ace Face

Saturnian Devil said:


> View attachment 431386


Love the hair! ^.^


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Ace Face said:


> Love the hair! ^.^


Thanks!


----------



## Acadia

soccer game today whaddup


----------



## blood roots




----------



## piano

la perduta gente said:


> View attachment 431594


your body is perfect


----------



## Saturnian Devil

i cant play the piano said:


> your body is perfect


She reminds me a bit of Lisbeth Salander minus the goth get up. Really cute tbh


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Acadia said:


> View attachment 431410
> 
> soccer game today whaddup


Wait is that your natural hair color? I really like it.


----------



## SysterMatic

View attachment 431802

I'm sorry but I'm a funny person and I can't wink .


----------



## AesSidhe

Not really right now, this was a selfie of a few hours ago while working at the reception of the hostel


----------



## irulee

In math class with my friend right now. Goofing around when we should be reading :tongue:
(But class is almost over so whatever)


----------



## shameless

View attachment 432154


Getting ready for a date


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Got a new phone. Camera on it suckks.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gossip Goat

Saturnian Devil said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're so pretty!

You remind me of Ilana Glazer a little bit.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Gossip Goat said:


> You're so pretty!
> 
> You remind me of Ilana Glazer a little bit.












(I get that a lot. Huge compliment considering how awesome she is)


----------



## with water

Cinnamon83 said:


> View attachment 432154
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a date


Where are we meeting again?


----------



## Acadia

Saturnian Devil said:


> Wait is that your natural hair color? I really like it.


thanks! :] it's almost its natural color, I henna'd it about a month ago so it's faded back.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

*laughs in Spanish*


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Whops.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Saturnian Devil said:


> It kind of bugs me how the front facing camera on the iPhone 6s sucks compared to my old phone.
> 
> Meanwhile the regular camera on this new phone is crystal clear. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you sleep with Pikachu?


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Koheleth said:


> Do you sleep with Pikachu?


Nah. He always gets kicked off the bed. My dog cuddles against it when I'm not around though.


----------



## SevSevens

@Koheleth Whops me will you?

I don't have a picture but I just made this video impersonating a Chicago gangster. I got the idea after I broke my.....never mind.

* *












You can tell I'ma modestly splendiforous actor and I am like Tom Hanks reborn from Road to Perdition.


----------



## Katealaina

Saturnian Devil said:


> Nah. He always gets kicked off the bed. My dog cuddles against it when I'm not around though.


I'd sleep with Pikachu.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I re-installed ManyCam, so yeah.


----------



## Katealaina

Smiling's my favourite. But not really. But maybe.


----------



## Saturnian Devil




----------



## NomadLeviathan

Saturnian Devil said:


>


I think I've seen those pants before. And in fact, on me ex-ISXP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Defeated yet undefeated...


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Koheleth said:


> I think I've seen those pants before. And in fact, on me ex-ISXP.


They're comfortable but I wouldn't wear them outside the house.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Food baby had me smiling.


----------



## VinnieBob

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 436401
> 
> Food baby had me smiling.


food baby?
you eat babies :shocked:


----------



## Blue Soul

Vinniebob said:


> food baby?
> you eat babies :shocked:


I think she meant food induced pregnancy.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Vinniebob @BlueSoul


----------



## wuatenigenu

AesSidhe said:


> Not really right now, this was a selfie of a few hours ago while working at the reception of the hostel


In the words of borat: wo wo wo wo woah


----------



## Angina Jolie

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 436401
> 
> Food baby had me smiling.


This makes no sense. You were supposed to be an unattractive middleaged woman whos lost all hope in life. 
I'm doubting reality now


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Shameless Nation said:


> This makes no sense. You were supposed to be an unattractive middleaged woman whos lost all hope in life.
> I'm doubting reality now


Obviously I'm catfishing everyone on here. So I apologize to the people who have seen my fake nudes.


----------



## pyramidsong

wata


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## wuatenigenu

pyramidsong said:


> View attachment 436689
> wata


i jumped in the river what did I see...


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@flummoxed


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 436737
> 
> 
> @flummoxed


Now, those are INFP eyes!


----------



## flummoxed

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 436737
> 
> 
> @flummoxed


I'm way ahead of you girl. Soon you will be mine.
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...ity-heritage-photo-game-401.html#post23242233

Just look at those beautiful flowing locks! :shocked:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

flummoxed said:


> I'm way ahead of you girl. Soon you will be mine.
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...ity-heritage-photo-game-401.html#post23242233
> 
> Just look at those beautiful flowing locks! :shocked:


I'm glad to know I have no choice in the matter. Choice is overrated when you're a woman.


----------



## flummoxed

sweetraglansweater said:


> I'm glad to know I have no choice in the matter. Choice is overrated when you're a woman.


You're not a real woman, you're a jew! Can't I just buy you for a few sheep or something?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

flummoxed said:


> You're not a real woman, you're a jew! Can't I just buy you for a few sheep or something?


you've mistaken me for an arab or something. i'm a jewess. remember who controls the world now, now.


----------



## flummoxed

sweetraglansweater said:


> you've mistaken me for an arab or something. i'm a jewess. remember who controls the world now, now.


So shekels it is then? Or maybe just a super good brush to get your jew fro under control?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

flummoxed said:


> So shekels it is then? Or maybe just a super good brush to get your jew fro under control?


if such a brush existed and you gave it to me mine mane would forever your true pony be


----------



## flummoxed

sweetraglansweater said:


> if such a brush existed and you gave it to me mine mane would forever your true pony be


Or I could just cut it off while you slept and steal all your power from you leaving you defenseless against my charms.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

flummoxed said:


> Or I could just cut it off while you slept and steal all your power from you leaving you defenseless against my charms.


if you wanted a straight haired pixie-cut shiksa why are you bothering with me?


----------



## flummoxed

sweetraglansweater said:


> if you wanted a straight haired pixie-cut shiksa why are you bothering with me?


Oh no, I want a Jew for sure. I was merely making an allusion to Samson!


----------



## sweetraglansweater

flummoxed said:


> Oh no, I want a Jew for sure. I was merely making an allusion to Samson!


there are some things money can't buy


----------



## flummoxed

sweetraglansweater said:


> there are some things money can't buy


Said no Jew ever.


----------



## SevSevens

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 436737
> 
> 
> @flummoxed


You look like a Greek Goddess. Since I know you're around my age...I must say.....you have very kissable lips...extremely kissable.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Apolo

AesSidhe said:


> Not really right now, this was a selfie of a few hours ago while working at the reception of the hostel


You actually somewhat resemble your Avi. Nutz! Not at all what I expected. :kitteh:


----------



## Dasein

acidicwithpanic said:


> Obviously I'm catfishing everyone on here. So I apologize to the people who have seen my fake nudes.


Are you F'ing with people heads again?


----------



## pyramidsong

wuatenigenu said:


> i jumped in the river what did I see...


Black-eyed angels swam with me.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

la perduta gente said:


> View attachment 437954
> 
> earlier


I love your new avatar. And of course you look pretty as always. ^.^


----------



## SevSevens

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I love your new avatar. And of course you look pretty as always. ^.^


You sure is oftly strange to like a picture of a woman taking her face off.

My Father and Mother would'ah tell me to stay far and clear from you missy.

It's a good thing I got a hiding rock where I live. Darn rock is so big I can hide behind it from a heel-oh-kopter flying over me like a mad dragon cussin and swearin to find some hobbits...THUMP THUMP THUMP THRRRP.

Anyways though. I suppose I shouldn't be too peculiar. Comes a time once a while where I does paint my face like a clown and run out to the forest and try to scare raccoon like I was Thunder Horse or something.


----------



## piano

i call this one "trying too hard to be sexy & artsy"


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## cinnabun

:redface:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 439130


You look deeply worried



Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

johnnyyukon said:


> You look deeply worried
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 439154


ah yes that explains so much


----------



## Ace Face

@Rinnie

You are stunning. Alice's dick is definitely at attention. Those eyes <3


----------



## johnnyyukon

https://fyu.se/v/iavu5edh2s


Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> https://fyu.se/v/iavu5edh2s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


i can't stop moving your face around


----------



## AdroElectro

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 439130


I've been holding my tongue for a really long time. All of your pictures look exactly. the. same. I like this one, because it's finally something different!




Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 439154


Aaaand back to the same old.


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> i can't stop moving your face around


Yay!?


Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> Yay!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


yay!


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> yay!


Yaaayyy!! 

Now here's one to keep you warm on those cold lonely nights, 












Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> Yaaayyy!!
> 
> Now here's one to keep you warm on those cold lonely nights,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


there's only one face that keeps me warm on cold lonely nights but yours definitely made me smile! what a gorgeous smile you have.


----------



## Blue Soul

johnnyyukon said:


> https://fyu.se/v/iavu5edh2s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


Cool app, cool beard (like always).


----------



## BellChell1234

Does a picture of my sleepy doggy count?


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> there's only one face that keeps me warm on cold lonely nights but yours definitely made me smile! what a gorgeous smile you have.


You broke my heart but then added ointment 


Sent from my iPhone from the dark Nether Trenches of the 16th Psychedelic Hyperdimension using Tapatalk


----------



## Absolute_Eb

@johnnyyukon what is this witchcraft? Also your beard is nice.


----------



## Roman Empire

pancaketreehouse said:


> u ever check that eye-movement thread?


I am utterly confused. What is it, and why do you mention it?


----------



## Saturnian Devil

johnnyyukon said:


> This is part of my "imitation poses" series. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepin' it casual :laughing:


Dat beard.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

*bangs head against the wall*


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

That was actually from last night but what I'm thinking of...


----------



## Roman Empire

Earthious said:


> *bangs head against the wall*
> 
> View attachment 442698


Am I a bad person for going to a thread called "take a picture of yourself right now" and then wanting to kill people which does not take pictures of themselves? =(


----------



## mhysa

johnnyyukon said:


> This is part of my "imitation poses" series. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepin' it casual :laughing:


omg this made my day <3


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

apa said:


> Am I a bad person for going to a thread called "take a picture of yourself right now" and then wanting to kill people which does not take pictures of themselves?


:happy:

It was taken myself of my creations. They are an extension of who I am....lmao.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

apa said:


> Am I a bad person for going to a thread called "take a picture of yourself right now" and then wanting to kill people which does not take pictures of themselves? =(


Nah. College finals aren't something I wanted to be reminded of so I feel you. :laughing:


----------



## Noise

apa said:


> Well I could try and guess your MBTI type. I am quite good at making a fool out of myself. So this could be another opportunity. Maybe people will laugh at me. But hey, laughing is healthy, ain't it?
> 
> Tbh then I have not really enough information/data about you to even give a superficial guess  - My brain also prefers guessing tritypes, because it is a little more specific than the MBTI, when it comes to image, at least to me.


Awe, I doubt that! This is PerC, after all. c: 

Ah, interesting. I haven't read enough about tritypes to feel like I have a good grasp on how they work and what not. Seems like an interesting approach to personality typing, though. What about it is more specific, more appealing to you? Why do you like it? 


* *




Some more selfies if you do want to try your hand at guessing, haha. Good luck.
[x] [x]


----------



## Roman Empire

Noise said:


> Awe, I doubt that! This is PerC, after all. c:
> 
> Ah, interesting. I haven't read enough about tritypes to feel like I have a good grasp on how they work and what not. Seems like an interesting approach to personality typing, though. What about it is more specific, more appealing to you? Why do you like it?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more selfies if you do want to try your hand at guessing, haha. Good luck.
> [x] [x]



You remind me of a girl from my school. Very pleasing to the eye.

Well, I like both MBTI and enneagram. Because I can see them complimenting each other. One being about cognitive functions, and another being about coping mechanisms to deal with fear, and uncomfortable stuff in life. So I personally think it is easier to make somehow of a judgment based on tritype which is literally how your minds coping mechanism, your emotions coping mechanism, and your tempers coping mechanism. Compared to your cognitive order stack


----------



## Saturnian Devil

This one's better.


----------



## Noise

apa said:


> You remind me of a girl from my school. Very pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Well, I like both MBTI and enneagram. Because I can see them complimenting each other. One being about cognitive functions, and another being about coping mechanisms to deal with fear, and uncomfortable stuff in life. So I personally think it is easier to make somehow of a judgment based on tritype which is literally how your minds coping mechanism, your emotions coping mechanism, and your tempers coping mechanism. Compared to your cognitive order stack


!!! Thank you! 

Oh, okay. I can see how they'd play off each other. Definitely interesting, worth looking into. 

Sorry I'm not, like, coherent. 
36 or more hours without sleep at this point. Still going strong. Growing weary, likely to sleep soon, but still going strong.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Noise said:


> !!! Thank you!
> 
> Oh, okay. I can see how they'd play off each other. Definitely interesting, worth looking into.
> 
> Sorry I'm not, like, coherent.
> 36 or more hours without sleep at this point. Still going strong. Growing weary, likely to sleep soon, but still going strong.


How do you manage? Like do you take energy drinks or something? I can't stay awake that long lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Noise

Saturnian Devil said:


> How do you manage? Like do you take energy drinks or something? I can't stay awake that long lol



I've never stayed up this long without at least taking periodic naps, haha. This was a first.
Yesterday I took some ritalin, and I drank four cups of coffee throughout the night, but stopped around 2 am, and have been drinking water ever since. I marathoned the original Star Wars trilogy early last night for background noise, then switched to some study playlists in the morning, and when I got tired or bored of whatever subject I was working on at the timeI'd stretch a bit, walk around, and splash my face with water. I think how busy I was throughout the day contributed to the energy I had, too, because I didn't really have time to process any of it. I dunno. It's kind of hard to explain. 
I didn't begin to feel tired until around two hours ago. In fact, I was probably more energetic, more alert, more "awake" this morning than I typically am when I sleep. 
It's been an incredibly boring two days, and I'm exhausted, but I'm impressed with how much I've accomplished. 

Coffee, though. With coffee, all things are possible.

Again, sorry I'm not being super duper eloquent here.
Also, it's important to note that I'm horrible at handling deadline-driven stress, especially when so many things are due in such quick succession to one another, and I definitely do not recommend this sort of method of studying.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Noise said:


> I've never stayed up this long without at least taking periodic naps, haha. This was a first.
> Yesterday I took some ritalin, and I drank four cups of coffee throughout the night, but stopped around 2 am, and have been drinking water ever since. I marathoned the original Star Wars trilogy early last night for background noise, then switched to some study playlists in the morning, and when I got tired or bored of whatever subject I was working on at the timeI'd stretch a bit, walk around, and splash my face with water. I think how busy I was throughout the day contributed to the energy I had, too, because I didn't really have time to process any of it. I dunno. It's kind of hard to explain.
> I didn't begin to feel tired until around two hours ago. In fact, I was probably more energetic, more alert, more "awake" this morning than I typically am when I sleep.
> It's been an incredibly boring two days, and I'm exhausted, but I'm impressed with how much I've accomplished.
> 
> Coffee, though. With coffee, all things are possible.
> 
> Again, sorry I'm not being super duper eloquent here.
> Also, it's important to note that I'm horrible at handling deadline-driven stress, especially when so many things are due in such quick succession to one another, and I definitely do not recommend this sort of method of studying.


I understand you just fine. XD

I only got 2 hours of sleep last night and I've been up since 4am. I'm already tired but I've got a lot of homework to catch up on for finals next week so I won't be sleeping much this week or the next. Tomorrow I have to take a drug test for work. 

So much to do, so little time. But I can make it happen.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Saturnian Devil said:


> This one's better.



Lovely. And your hair, raven.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Saturnian Devil said:


> Dat beard.


haaa, ya, dat beard. Neato, eh?


But on the subject, obviously some women detest beards, but WHAT exactly is it that beard loving chicks like about them? (assuming it's groomed enough, not full homeless).

I mean, I have some ideas, but a lot of women really like beards but I've never really bothered to ask why, so please, illuminate me.....


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Saturnian Devil

johnnyyukon said:


> Lovely. And your hair, raven.


Thanks. 



johnnyyukon said:


> haaa, ya, dat beard. Neato, eh?
> 
> But on the subject, obviously some women detest beards, but WHAT exactly is it that beard loving chicks like about them? (assuming it's groomed enough, not full homeless).
> 
> I mean, I have some ideas, but a lot of women really like beards but I've never really bothered to ask why, so please, illuminate me.....


I'm not sure, either, but a lot of folks often say that it's probably got something to do with the concept of traditional masculinity. Facial hair = more testosterone. I've never looked into it, though.

Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. Personally I think it depends on the guy. Some dudes look better to me with facial hair, some look better without it.


----------



## Miniblini

Saturnian Snow said:


> Ahh. I thought you were using photoshop for this lol. I've never used Sai but I've heard it's a pretty good drawing program.


I have Photoshop, but I prefer Sai for most things because it is a simple but effective program. Plus I like the line tool way more in Sai (I cannot seem to grasp Photoshops). From what I hear, Manga Studio is like a step up from Sai, but I haven't gotten used to it.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Miniblini said:


> I have Photoshop, but I prefer Sai for most things because it is a simple but effective program. Plus I like the line tool way more in Sai (I cannot seem to grasp Photoshops). From what I hear, Manga Studio is like a step up from Sai, but I haven't gotten used to it.


The only thing I hate about Photoshop is the pen tool. It's easier to use in Illustrator IMO.

I might give Sai a shot, though. Probably cheaper than PS. I pay $49/month for Creative Cloud and that's not cheap lmao. College students gotta save.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Miniblini

Saturnian Snow said:


> The only thing I hate about Photoshop is the pen tool. It's easier to use in Illustrator IMO.
> 
> I might give Sai a shot, though. Probably cheaper than PS. I pay $49/month for Creative Cloud and that's not cheap lmao. College students gotta save.


OMG you must be a genius if you can navigate Illustrator! That is like top tier complex. And yeah, Photoshops pen tool sucksssss.
What are you Majoring in at college?


----------



## Miniblini

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 447450


Do you have tea or some other hot fluid? Because in a majority of your pictures I see steam to the right of you. Or could it be a monster!?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Miniblini said:


> Do you have tea or some other hot fluid? Because in a majority of your pictures I see steam to the right of you. Or could it be a monster!?


It's a humidifier.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Miniblini said:


> OMG you must be a genius if you can navigate Illustrator! That is like top tier complex. And yeah, Photoshops pen tool sucksssss.
> What are you Majoring in at college?


Yeah they're only some of the tools of the trade. When I first started college last April I didn't know anything about Adobe programs. I had to learn how to use all of them last year from scratch and it was complicated since we only got 11 weeks to cover everything. That's not enough time lol. The more I used them the easier it got though. InDesign is probably my least favorite program though. 

I'm an illustration major actually. Two years left before the BFA is in my hands. What about you?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

My dog makes another appearance.


----------



## Miniblini

Saturnian Snow said:


> Yeah they're only some of the tools of the trade. When I first started college last April I didn't know anything about Adobe programs. I had to learn how to use all of them last year from scratch and it was complicated since we only got 11 weeks to cover everything. That's not enough time lol. The more I used them the easier it got though. InDesign is probably my least favorite program though.
> 
> I'm an illustration major actually. Two years left before the BFA is in my hands. What about you?


I am not going to school currently. I have been going on and off the past few years. I am thinking of going back to the local community college and taking another class with my roommates.

When I started out going to College I was actually pursuing a degree in illustration. Then I considered Graphic design. Basically art is my life.


----------



## Popinjay

Sporadic Aura said:


> My dog makes another appearance.
> View attachment 447466


Black lab? You are so lucky. I want a dog!


----------



## Bugs

Shameless Nation said:


> I washed my hair finally after not humaning properly for a week
> 
> View attachment 445186
> 
> @pancaketreehouse this is for you, handsome, in all my rawness (as much as publicity can allow. so for now)


Wowza


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AdroElectro said:


> View attachment 446890
> 
> 
> *crosses fingers* PLEASE don't turn sideways this time!
> 
> Edit:


Lol I know the feeling.

I tried almost everything. Sure I'm not technology stuff but I can look around. 

I just upload it on the computer saves the annoyance.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Sporadic Aura

Anonymity said:


> Black lab? You are so lucky. I want a dog!


Yeah, a black lab, 3 and a half years old. Her name is Radley. Shes awesome, my goofy motherfucker of a buddy. More people should have dogs, the world would be a better place!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sporadic Aura said:


> My dog makes another appearance.
> View attachment 447466


N'awww! I always wanted a black lab! 

Or yknow...date a guy with one.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sporadic Aura said:


> My dog makes another appearance.
> View attachment 447466


Nice.

Cute doggy.

You cut your hair? You don't look like your avatar anymore.


----------



## piano

Sporadic Aura said:


> My dog makes another appearance.
> View attachment 447466


you just gave me an idea for a new avatar


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Miniblini said:


> I am not going to school currently. I have been going on and off the past few years. I am thinking of going back to the local community college and taking another class with my roommates.
> 
> When I started out going to College I was actually pursuing a degree in illustration. Then I considered Graphic design. Basically art is my life.


Ahhh okay. Yeah community college would be cheaper. Especially in regards to gen eds. I should have done that first before going to the Art Institute but I didn't. Oh well. Hopefully when you go back you can knock some courses out. 

And that's cool! Art is one of the things I actually enjoy even though there are times where I feel like college stifles my creativity with all the rules and whatnot. I might take a small break from drawing on my downtime once finals week is over.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

We talking about dogs now?


----------



## SevSevens

Shaved my chest today and wrote this song for my boyfriend.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter

pancaketreehouse said:


> there's a thread that aimed to associate or correlate/connect eye movements and cognitive functions
> for example Se users tend to stare through things, Ni often looks up into the left upper corner of its eyes
> Fe has very expressive faces/smiles
> Ti has puppeteer hands, loose hands, as opposed to Te's rigid hand movements
> something like that
> 
> Ne darts around a lot as if scouring the internal landscape


Sounds interesting. Do you remember the exact name of the thread? Or some keywords that would help to find it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Saturnian Snow said:


> The only thing I hate about Photoshop is the pen tool. It's easier to use in Illustrator IMO.
> 
> I might give Sai a shot, though. Probably cheaper than PS. I pay $49/month for Creative Cloud and that's not cheap lmao. College students gotta save.





Miniblini said:


> OMG you must be a genius if you can navigate Illustrator! That is like top tier complex. And yeah, Photoshops pen tool sucksssss.
> What are you Majoring in at college?


Hey can I join in on this nerd convention?

What I hate about photoshop is how much harder it is to draw even simple shapes. Like, it's a smart object, how do you stroke it (sounded dirty), or a path, oh, I gotta convert the path to a line, ok you can stroke a selection but why is the line fuzzy??? 

argh.

But with illustrator, it's a breeze. 

All in all, photoshop is the bomb, my go-to. And I agree with Miniblini, illustrator requires a unique brain to fully understand. I personally hate it, lol, for the most part. 

And YO, $49 BUCKS A MONTH???? Man, you kids these days. why not just go to thepiratebay???



Oh, and when I use the Pen tool, I just do a basic outline GOING CLOCKWISE with no curves, then I go back and use alt/opt and ctrl/cmd (for mac) to quickly convert anchor points to curves. I swear, fastest way to do it. But seriously, clockwise, a teacher told me that and it made a huge difference.


----------



## piano

Saturnian Snow said:


>


lmfao gold


----------



## piano

yea yea yea i look like a skeleton who's been possessed by a wannabe seductress


----------



## Gossip Goat

i cant play the piano said:


> yea yea yea i look like a skeleton who's been possessed by a wannabe seductress


your hair literally looks so... I don't even know what word to use. It's so smooth and shiny. I lit have to use like 4 pumps of an anti friz serum to get it SORT of like that. And of course, you're so prettaaah.


----------



## huhh




----------



## Rafiki

KillingTroubleShooter said:


> Sounds interesting. Do you remember the exact name of the thread? Or some keywords that would help to find it? Thanks in advance.



remember
this one

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/89914-tracking-eye-movements.html

there were also cool youtube videos I can no longer find that would attribute facial or gesticulative expressions to certain functions


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> yea yea yea i look like a skeleton who's been possessed by a wannabe seductress


In that case, lemme know if you need an extra bone. :laughing: I have no shame.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i cant play the piano said:


> yea yea yea i look like a skeleton who's been possessed by a wannabe seductress


Did ya got a hair cut?
I like it roud:


----------



## piano

Gossip Goat said:


> your hair literally looks so... I don't even know what word to use. It's so smooth and shiny. I lit have to use like 4 pumps of an anti friz serum to get it SORT of like that. And of course, you're so prettaaah.


the struggle is real. sukairain, saturnian snow, and i had a 5 page long discussion about frizzy/knotty hair and how much of a pain it is last night. hair is the devil... right now there are like ten knots in mine. this just happened to be a good hair day. thank you <3 

also i've been taking photos of my face from different/unflattering angles to get used to/comfortable with my face... all of it. the bad, unflattering, assymetrical, all that shiz. it was sort of inspired by some things you said about BDD. i kept asking myself why my face looks different in every picture i take and i attributed it to me only taking photos from what i considered flattering angles. that, and insecurity, and you said some things that made me want to face... uh my real face. it's hard but i'm hoping it will eventually yield positive results. so thank you for that, too. you are a beautiful girl inside and out, gossip. glad to have you back.


----------



## Angina Jolie

i cant play the piano said:


> also i've been taking photos of my face from different/unflattering angles to get used to/comfortable with my face... all of it. the bad, unflattering, assymetrical, all that shiz. it was sort of inspired by some things you said about BDD. i kept asking myself why my face looks different in every picture i take and i attributed it to me only taking photos from what i considered flattering angles. that, and insecurity, and you said some things that made me want to face... uh my real face. it's hard but i'm hoping it will eventually yield positive results. so thank you for that, too. you are a beautiful girl inside and out, gossip. glad to have you back.


I don't know why you talk about assymmetry. Your face has always looked very symmetrical and harmonious to me. It's symmetry and proportion/ratios that supposedly matter, but I feel like symmetry less so as there are so many people with obvious picasso faces, yet they are still damn good looking. 
But then there are those with such a bone atructure that any lighting just kinda reflects their face so well, they look adorbs from all angles. Those people.... Those people are lucky mofos.


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> In that case, lemme know if you need an extra bone. :laughing: I have no shame.


haha gotta respect that signature ENTP bluntness


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Shameless Nation said:


> I don't know why you talk about asymmetry. Your face has always looked very symmetrical and harmonious to me. It's symmetry and proportion/ratios that supposedly matter, but I feel like symmetry less so as there are so many people with obvious picasso faces, yet they are still damn good looking.


Picasso looking faces? I've never seen someone with a jacked up face resembling a picasso painting. albeit you are exaggerating. But even then I don't find such cases of asymmetry attractive. Though mind giving me examples?

I think it's all ratio. 

I also agree with you there. I have no clue where Piano's talking about her face being 'asymmetrical' - she's hot and she knows it surely! 

I guess we all have hang ups. I always hated my nose. It in hindsight isn't as bad as I've always thought it to be. But meh, I can't shake the idea of this grotesque italian nose.


----------



## piano

@AddictiveMuse haha i did not! my hair is just strategically hidden behind my shoulders. thank you, sweet cheeks 



Shameless Nation said:


> I don't know why you talk about assymmetry. Your face has always looked very symmetrical and harmonious to me. It's symmetry and proportion/ratios that supposedly matter, but I feel like symmetry less so as there are so many people with obvious picasso faces, yet they are still damn good looking.
> But then there are those with such a bone atructure that any lighting just kinda reflects their face so well, they look adorbs from all angles. Those people.... Those people are lucky mofos.


it's one of those personal and probably deep-rooted insecurities i can never quite explain, but this one girl i know did a decent job explaining it: "i can't tell if my appearance changes dramatically day to day or if my perception of myself is always different. oh well. it's better than ALWAYS feeling numb or ALWAYS feeling ugly." (the first half of the last sentence doesn't make much sense out of context but i didn't remove it because i don't like paraphrasing, apparently). i find both symmetry and asymmetry beautiful in other people especially when either is coupled with confidence, but i've always struggled recognising the same beauty in myself. it's a result of that unhealthy extreme thinking i mentioned on my other thread. insecurity probably has a lot to do with it too. in short it goes beyond symmetry (and asymmetry), though it definitely plays a factor, and is probably more a result of a skewed perception of my physical self than anything else. i've been forcing myself to do things that make me uncomfortable as fuck, this included, to realise and come to terms with aspects of myself i've been avoiding/pushing down. i agree with everything you've said though. it reminds me of this gif of an experiment done by someone somewhere:









these type of posts are what lead me to believe you'll make a great mother


----------



## piano

AddictiveMuse said:


> Picasso looking faces? I've never seen someone with a jacked up face resembling a picasso painting. albeit you are exaggerating. But even then I don't find such cases of asymmetry attractive. Though mind giving me examples?
> 
> I think it's all ratio.
> 
> I also agree with you there. I have no clue where Piano's talking about her face being 'asymmetrical' - she's hot and *she knows it surely!*
> 
> I guess we all have hang ups. I always hated my nose. It in hindsight isn't as bad as I've always thought it to be. But meh, I can't shake the idea of this grotesque italian nose.


that is quite an offensive thing to assume about a person, especially given the nature of this conversation. i wouldn't talk about assymetry and insecurity unless it was something i genuinely struggle with.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i cant play the piano said:


> that is quite an offensive thing to assume about a person












Are you blind or something?....

How can you _not_ see it? You're one of the prettiest people I've met, I'm not even fucking kidding you. I don't bullshit about stuff like that. 

I know it's a little inappropriate but I mean....I'm just going to stop talking to avoid digging myself a hole any further than I already have... I don't intend to be rude or offensive.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i cant play the piano said:


> that is quite an offensive thing to assume about a person, especially given the nature of this conversation. i wouldn't talk about assymetry and insecurity unless it was something i genuinely struggle with.


I feel like I can't reply to this without possibly offending anyone further. 

So all I wish to say is that I apologise for being insensitive.


----------



## piano

not finna deal with that


----------



## Angina Jolie

i cant play the piano said:


> @AddictiveMuse haha i did not! my hair is just strategically hidden behind my shoulders. thank you, sweet cheeks
> 
> 
> 
> it's one of those personal and probably deep-rooted insecurities i can never quite explain, but this one girl i know did a decent job explaining it: "i can't tell if my appearance changes dramatically day to day or if my perception of myself is always different. oh well. it's better than ALWAYS feeling numb or ALWAYS feeling ugly." (the first half of the last sentence doesn't make much sense out of context but i didn't remove it because i don't like paraphrasing, apparently). i find both symmetry and asymmetry beautiful in other people especially when either is coupled with confidence, but i've always struggled recognising the same beauty in myself. it's a result of that unhealthy extreme thinking i mentioned on my other thread. insecurity probably has a lot to do with it too. in short it goes beyond symmetry (and asymmetry), though it definitely plays a factor, and is probably more a result of a skewed perception of my physical self than anything else. i've been forcing myself to do things that make me uncomfortable as fuck, this included, to realise and come to terms with aspects of myself i've been avoiding/pushing down. i agree with everything you've said though. it reminds me of this gif of an experiment done by someone somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these type of posts are what lead me to believe you'll make a great mother


I always wonder what must have happened for people to have low self-esteem regarding looks. Especially attractive people. What is it? I also used to be really bothered by my face cuz it's not conventional either. I got many quirks. I remember torturing myself by looking in the mirror in a white winters day (that snow reflected lighting that shows you every tiny pour). Man was I hard on myself. I still am sometimes.

Yeah. While the science behind beauty certainly works and probably stands for "the perfect face" which is just obviously attractive, we can't deny that there is something absolutely adorable about imperfections. As I said in the reply to AddictiveMuse - it's that quirk that you could keep looking at, trying to understand and that will never grow old, because it's more complex than perfection. 
I used to collect pictures of people with interesting/weird faces just for fun, lol. I can obsess, certainly.

But, I mean. Think Ryan Gosling. The guys face is nowhere near perfect but still - Hey, Girl! ^_^

Also the girl in the gif is obviously cute even though the lighting does influence her look a lot a lot. 

If I was a scientist though, I would so try to figure out whether there is some rationale, some algorithm behind why certain hair colors fit you and other's not. And it's beyond skin tone really. Skin tone would be more about the tone of the color. This is still buggling me. I wanna have an answer to when a friend asks - so what color hair should I get?

EDIT: Lol, ok, my answer to addictivemuse didn't copy. Here. On to rewrite it


----------



## Angina Jolie

AddictiveMuse said:


> Picasso looking faces? I've never seen someone with a jacked up face resembling a picasso painting. albeit you are exaggerating. But even then I don't find such cases of asymmetry attractive. Though mind giving me examples?
> 
> I think it's all ratio.
> 
> I also agree with you there. I have no clue where Piano's talking about her face being 'asymmetrical' - she's hot and she knows it surely!
> 
> I guess we all have hang ups. I always hated my nose. It in hindsight isn't as bad as I've always thought it to be. But meh, I can't shake the idea of this grotesque italian nose.


Yeah. It's a major exaggeration, huh. Just used the same assymetry principle for analogy.

I showed you Jemima Kirke yesterday. Her face isn't conventionally beautiful as in the assymmetry, bone structure or ratio, probably. But she exudes sensuality and sexuality. I think it's the combo of natural looking coloring, lazy, dreamy eyes, thin, prolonged nose under which her lips look even puffier, bigger and more sensual. I think you got that going for you too.
My ex had 2 categories for attractive girls: Gold, which is conventionally beuatiful (think Rosamund Pike) and Salty, which is a face with a funness to it. An unconventional quirk that maybe logically doesn't fit in, but sort of does (Think Penelope Cruz and her long nose and button eyes).


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Shameless Nation said:


> Yeah. It's a major exaggeration, huh. Just used the same assymetry principle for analogy.
> 
> I showed you Jemima Kirke yesterday. Her face isn't conventionally beautiful as in the assymmetry, bone structure or ratio, probably. But she exudes sensuality and sexuality. I think it's the combo of natural looking coloring, lazy, dreamy eyes, thin, prolonged nose under which her lips look even puffier, bigger and more sensual. I think you got that going for you too.
> My ex had 2 categories for attractive girls: Gold, which is conventionally beuatiful (think Rosamund Pike) and Salty, which is a face with a funness to it. An unconventional quirk that maybe logically doesn't fit in, but sort of does (Think Penelope Cruz and her long nose and button eyes).


hehe it's still today for me. Time zones suck XD

I see. I get what you mean. 

Also when a face is so conventionally beautiful and symmetrical it somehow manages to make me skip over it. Well within reason, some beautiful faces just draw you. I'm a sucker for a pretty face. But while they are no doubt beautiful, it seems so perfect. Almost fake or robotic. They don't draw much interest in the long term.

Jemima Kirke reminds me of Fiona Apple.


















Some people just exude sex and sensuality. Reminds me a little of Astrology. Of which I have looked into out of pure intrigue, it's been around for ages. I wanted to have a little taste of what on earth has survived for so long and throughout various, relatively distant cultures.

Reminds me anyways, of the standard descriptions for someone with a Venus in Scorpio: 



> Women born with Venus in Scorpio will be incredibly sexually magnetic. They may not necessarily be “pretty” or commercially attractive but they will draw people in with their raw sexual power. They tend to keep a very natural look and usually don’t wear a lot of makeup. They may dress in dark clothing. They may cover their whole body with clothes just to keep people guessing what they look like under there. They may also dress in form fitting clothing that accentuates all of their sexy parts. Venus in Scorpio can be many body types but their figure will always scream SEX! They look look great in black and dark reds and blues. Scorpio is the sign of purging and purification so they can also look great in white. They usually have a very cool and unique style of dress. Their style is always very original and uniquely “them”. They will usually have deep watery eyes and a flirtatious smile.


 ("we are stardust..." - Venus in Scorpio)

I laugh at some of these given the almost comical wording and the fact that they seem to take it so seriously. But hey the descriptions sure are flattering! I'm almost inclined to believe that just because my chart says Venus in Scorpio that Astrology is 100% legitimate XD

Anyways maybe it's more the vibe they have, the way they dress or their personality that makes the people you are talking about so attractive despite them being conventionally unattractive.


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> haha gotta respect that signature ENTP bluntness


Aw, you know, I got a reputation to keep up 



i cant play the piano said:


> also i've been taking photos of my face from different/unflattering angles to get used to/comfortable with my face... all of it. the bad, unflattering, assymetrical, all that shiz. it was sort of inspired by some things you said about BDD. i kept asking myself why my face looks different in every picture i take and i attributed it to me only taking photos from what i considered flattering angles. that, and insecurity, and you said some things that made me want to face... uh my real face. it's hard but i'm hoping it will eventually yield positive results.


Wenn du lange in einen Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund auch in dich hinein.




just grow a beard


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> Are you blind or something?....
> 
> How can you _not_ see it? You're one of the prettiest people I've met, I'm not even fucking kidding you. I don't bullshit about stuff like that.
> 
> I know it's a little inappropriate but I mean....I'm just going to stop talking to avoid digging myself a hole any further than I already have... I don't intend to be rude or offensive.


My dear, just understand that everyone suffers and has insecurities in their own little bubble.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> My dear, just understand that everyone suffers and has insecurities in their own little bubble.


I'm impulsive, immature, headstrong and ignorant. Those traits is my bane. I keep finding myself in trouble despite not actively looking for it XD

Someone _please_ sew my mouth together before I find myself in serious trouble.


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm impulsive, immature, headstrong and ignorant. Those traits is my bane. I keep finding myself in trouble despite not actively looking for it XD
> 
> Someone _please_ sew my mouth together before I find myself in serious trouble.


C'mon now, sweetpea, ignorant is a tad strong a word for this situation. Maybe naiveté. 

All you need is a wise old bearded man to tell you like it is 


Let us now turn to the parable of Lisa Simpson and her struggle with an unattractive self-perception:



Lisa: I'm an ugmo.

Homer: Now, that's not true.
You're cute as a bug's ear.

Lisa: Fathers have to say that stuff.

Homer: Dad, am I cute as a bug's ear?

Grandpa: No! You're homely as a mule's butt!
Homer: There. See?

Lisa: I'd like to be alone, please.



Homer: Hey no one's prettier than my little girl.
Marge: You're looking at her through a father's eyes.
Homer: Well if I could gouge out somebody else's eyes and shove 'em into my sockets, I would. But to me she's beautiful.
Marge: That is so sweet.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> C'mon now, sweetpea, ignorant is a tad strong a word for this situation. Maybe naiveté.
> 
> All you need is a wise old bearded man to tell you like it is
> 
> 
> Let us now turn to the parable of Lisa Simpson and her struggle with an unattractive self-perception:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa: I'm an ugmo.
> 
> Homer: Now, that's not true.
> You're cute as a bug's ear.
> 
> Lisa: Fathers have to say that stuff.
> 
> Homer: Dad, am I cute as a bug's ear?
> 
> Grandpa: No! You're homely as a mule's butt!
> Homer: There. See?
> 
> Lisa: I'd like to be alone, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Homer: Hey no one's prettier than my little girl.
> Marge: You're looking at her through a father's eyes.
> Homer: Well if I could gouge out somebody else's eyes and shove 'em into my sockets, I would. But to me she's beautiful.
> Marge: That is so sweet.


And this would be why you're my favourite ENTP on here :laughing:


----------



## Saturnian Devil

johnnyyukon said:


> Hey can I join in on this nerd convention?
> 
> What I hate about photoshop is how much harder it is to draw even simple shapes. Like, it's a smart object, how do you stroke it (sounded dirty), or a path, oh, I gotta convert the path to a line, ok you can stroke a selection but why is the line fuzzy???
> 
> argh.
> 
> But with illustrator, it's a breeze.
> 
> All in all, photoshop is the bomb, my go-to. And I agree with Miniblini, illustrator requires a unique brain to fully understand. I personally hate it, lol, for the most part.
> 
> And YO, $49 BUCKS A MONTH???? Man, you kids these days. why not just go to thepiratebay???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and when I use the Pen tool, I just do a basic outline GOING CLOCKWISE with no curves, then I go back and use alt/opt and ctrl/cmd (for mac) to quickly convert anchor points to curves. I swear, fastest way to do it. But seriously, clockwise, a teacher told me that and it made a huge difference.


:laughing: Drawing simple shapes on PS isn't that hard for me, but it is much simpler to do on Illustrator. Everyone hates that program at first, though. I used to resent classes in which I had to use Illustrator for certain projects lmao. Now that I can use Illustrator, pretty much everything is a breeze. Even the gradient tool is easier in Illustrator. It sucks to use it in PS. 

I was too lazy to torrent Creative Cloud tho. But I'm only paying $49.99 for it now since I've had it for two years already. First year, I was only paying a monthly $16.99, and last year I was paying $29.99 a month. So basically the prices go up. 

Gah. Thank goodness I have a job and the necessary means to afford this stuff. Otherwise I'd be heated af


----------



## Saturnian Devil

i cant play the piano said:


> lmfao gold


Tfw that photo accurately summed up my thoughts on finals week.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Saturnian Snow said:


> :laughing: Drawing simple shapes on PS isn't that hard for me, but it is much simpler to do on Illustrator. Everyone hates that program at first, though. I used to resent classes in which I had to use Illustrator for certain projects lmao. Now that I can use Illustrator, pretty much everything is a breeze. Even the gradient tool is easier in Illustrator. It sucks to use it in PS.
> 
> I was too lazy to torrent Creative Cloud tho. But I'm only paying $49.99 for it now since I've had it for two years already. First year, I was only paying a monthly $16.99, and last year I was paying $29.99 a month. So basically the prices go up.
> 
> Gah. Thank goodness I have a job and the necessary means to afford this stuff. Otherwise I'd be heated af


So how you draw shapes in PS? I mean I'll use the pen tool and make sure it's a "Shape" instead of a Path or use the other basic shapes, and I guess there's the custom shape tool, but I haven't played too much.

My on again off again obsession is sacred geometry and magick sigils and they both, especially the former, require EXACT precision. The smart guides on illustrator are, I think, superior for this. As are some other thangs.


And yeeeahhhhh, I've logged so many, SO many hours on Adobe products, I should probably at least buy PS elements, even if I don't use it, but fuuuuuck, see, like you said, they get you hooked then JACK up the price. Bastards. 


So I went to a pretty intense post graduate Design/Marketing/Advertising/etc. school and what I learned was that 9/10 times, a person loved Illustrator and hated photoshop or vice versa. haha, it's funny. And true for me. Like working with vectors in Illustrator and usually doing more "start from scratch" stuff, depends on a person's personality I think.

But the reality is that the Photoshop gangsters would definitely win against the Illustrator Triads in an all out street war. :laughing:


----------



## Saturnian Devil

johnnyyukon said:


> So how you draw shapes in PS? I mean I'll use the pen tool and make sure it's a "Shape" instead of a Path or use the other basic shapes, and I guess there's the custom shape tool, but I haven't played too much.
> 
> My on again off again obsession is sacred geometry and magick sigils and they both, especially the former, require EXACT precision. The smart guides on illustrator are, I think, superior for this. As are some other thangs.
> 
> 
> And yeeeahhhhh, I've logged so many, SO many hours on Adobe products, I should probably at least buy PS elements, even if I don't use it, but fuuuuuck, see, like you said, they get you hooked then JACK up the price. Bastards.
> 
> 
> So I went to a pretty intense post graduate Design/Marketing/Advertising/etc. school and what I learned was that 9/10 times, a person loved Illustrator and hated photoshop or vice versa. haha, it's funny. And true for me. Like working with vectors in Illustrator and usually doing more "start from scratch" stuff, depends on a person's personality I think.
> 
> But the reality is that the Photoshop gangsters would definitely win against the Illustrator Triads in an all out street war. :laughing:


Pretty much the same way I'd do it while using Illustrator. The difference is that it's more time consuming (PS is oddly not as quick as Illustrator for some reason). Normally I'll create the shape from scratch by using the pen tool and then joining the anchor points together in the end. But if I'm trying to save time (this is usually the case lmao), I'll take one of the basic shapes and remove or add anchor points. This allows me to alter things so that I can create another shape. Once I'm done, I select all the anchor points and join them. 

Sacred geometry? Yo, that shit takes up time if you're not doing it digitally because of the formal symmetry. Illustrator is good for that because it makes everything easier. Personally I've never done sacred geometrical designs, but in one of my classes I had this weird project. This project consisted of insane measurements that had to be exact on all sides, as the end goal was formal symmetry. Huge pain in the ass, but I got it done. That taught me that you have get all the measurements right, otherwise you'll mess it up. But I know a dude who designs mandalas from scratch. He's known as Lakey (if you're curious) and he uses traditional media rather than technology to create everything. 

Man, fuck these people. If I want to cancel my subscription, I have to talk to someone. That's some bullshit. But, yeah, when I first bought a subscription for Creative Cloud, I went for the student discount. If you're a student, they don't charge you full price for everything, but I didn't realize that only applied for the first year. What I miss is being able to just purchase the software I need at stores. Can't do that now. Everything is online. 

And, yeah, that's how it usually goes. My favorite thing is when people at my school say they hate InDesign. It's funny because it's usually graphic design and advertising students complaining about this stuff, and it's like they don't realize that if they end up working for a magazine or something, they have to use that program whether they want to or not. Now, I can understand why a lot of people are intimidated by it, but what they don't see is that once you're already used to it, it's easy as fuck to use. 

Photoshop's way better for digital painting and rasterizing compared to Illustrator, though. In regards to vectors, yeah, artists are better off sticking to Illustrator.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Lmao I like how this thread has been derailed. Oops.


----------



## Purrfessor

@AddictiveMuse and anybody else interested, this is a post about a real problem. As such I'll put it in spoilers for those who do not want to dampen their mood. Also I was going to post a picture of myself but I didn't have any red lipstick for the pose I wanted to do (seriously it was a brilliant idea).


* *




My ex struggled with a disorder about her image. And that's why she's my ex. The most beautiful relationship I ever had was ruined by these intrusive and/or paranoid thoughts she had that I likened to my own schizophrenia! There were a lot of symptoms, as a schizophrenic, that I shared with her so I has a lot of empathy to stick around and try to guide her down the right place. And it is from this experience that I stay clear away from romantic situations involving mental disorders. 

She didn't have any friends besides myself, because she had so much anxiety from the fact she thought she was ugly. She focused on herself so much, but without any confidence to go with it. It was like staring at a black hole for her. The gravity of which only prevented her from escaping. And I want to emphasize this further because this is what helped me conquer my own intrusive thoughts: she couldn't change her focus because of the intensity of her emotions. The thoughts are not "I am ugly" but rather much more emotionally extreme. And that extremity is responsible for the lack of trust in others' perceptions, as well as the lack of will power to fight it, because will power is rooted in belief. Without familiarity, there is no goal... And there is no growth. Only one thing can move a person from point A to point B and that is death. And I don't mean physical death. I mean an abolishment of ones own identity. When I joined the Illuminati a few years back, this was what gave me strength to change. I had to leave behind everything about my identity and learn to feel human for the first time. Every day I wake up changed, because I am in tune with my body and spirit and mind and original nature, that I previously destroyed due to my extreme emotions regarding my identity. 

I look to my past when I struggled and I see hell. And I don't think I am strong for moving through hell. I think I an very very lucky to have met her and saw my own demons where I was once blind. Ou that intense love I felt for her was strong enough emotion to give me the will to destroy my identity that I was intertwined with for far too long. Sadly, she didn't grow like I did. Which only shows that she didn't love me like I loved her. And it breaks my heart.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Cataclysm

Do people actually post pictures of themselves?

Regardless, here's my face: 









Edit: FFS never have I ever managed to get the picture in the right fucking direction. I always have to use imgur to get it the right way. God damn it.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

When I'm with friends






VS






when I'm in class


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@November you're so cute! You look like this adorable ball of energy. :kitteh:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

AddictiveMuse said:


> @November you're so cute! You look like this adorable ball of energy. :kitten:


thanks, but am actually dead from exams. This message was queued 12 years ago.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

I look like caca because it's finals week. Excuse the mess of hair. 


* *


----------



## Saturnian Devil

November said:


> thanks, but am actually dead from exams. This message was queued 12 years ago.


Meanwhile I'm a cranky zombie. Let's go eat some brains.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Saturnian Snow said:


> Meanwhile I'm a cranky zombie. Let's go eat some brains.


My brain has turned to mush from a long year.
I'm safe. However I do need to worry about ferrets building a nest in my head.
Daria reference anyone?
No?
*walks out door*


----------



## joshman108




----------



## zanderp

i cant play the piano said:


> not finna deal with that


AWWWW!!! :glee: :hearteyes:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I look better in the dark.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Going from black to red is a tedious process. Plenty of deep conditioning treatments shall commence until dyeing it next Thursday anyway. Not the first time I've done this to my hair so I'm not worried. 

Feels weird as fuck being blonde though. Thank goodness it's temporary.


----------



## piano

Saturnian Snow said:


> Going from black to red is a tedious process. Plenty of deep conditioning treatments shall commence until dyeing it next Thursday anyway. Not the first time I've done this to my hair so I'm not worried.
> 
> Feels weird as fuck being blonde though. Thank goodness it's temporary.


i'm actually digging the blonde on you.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

i cant play the piano said:


> i'm actually digging the blonde on you.


Thanks. I like how I look with this shade of blonde, but I am not very used to it. Upkeep would likely be a pain, though. 

I looked like a fucking Duracell battery before the toner, honestly. That was actually pretty hilarious. Thank goodness for toners. XD


----------



## piano

Saturnian Snow said:


> Thanks. I like how I look with this shade of blonde, but I am not very used to it. Upkeep would likely be a pain, though.
> 
> I looked like a fucking Duracell battery before the toner, honestly. That was actually pretty hilarious. Thank goodness for toners. XD


i tried to reply to reply to this post three times on my phone but when it came time to post the screen would freeze and i had to reload safari. tl;dr version is you're rockin the blonde, upkeep would be a bitch, i forgot to use toner the first time i dyed my hair blonde, and i'm looking forward to seeing your red hair


----------



## Saturnian Devil

i cant play the piano said:


> i tried to reply to reply to this post three times on my phone but when it came time to post the screen would freeze and i had to reload safari. tl;dr version is you're rockin the blonde, upkeep would be a bitch, i forgot to use toner the first time i dyed my hair blonde, and i'm looking forward to seeing your red hair


My app was being weird too actually. But yeah thank you! I'll definitely post a picture next week with the official results for sure.


----------



## mysterie

this is wat love feels like


----------



## piano

mysterie said:


> this is wat love feels like
> 
> View attachment 451442


that you in your avatar? digging the long hair.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Saturnian Snow said:


> I'll definitely post a picture next week with the official results for sure.


I wanna see you with red hair too! I'll be lurking...


----------



## mysterie

i cant play the piano said:


> that you in your avatar? digging the long hair.


ya thats me. 

i haven't washed it in anything for over a month now i think. my city has hard water so i only use rainwater on my hair. i prefer it for now. 

thanks.


----------



## piano

mysterie said:


> ya thats me.
> 
> i haven't washed it in anything for over a month now i think. my city has hard water so i only use rainwater on my hair. i prefer it for now.
> 
> thanks.


You're quite attractive.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i cant play the piano said:


> You're quite attractive.


I agree. I don't tend to like long hair on guys but @mysterie is quite handsome.


----------



## piano

AddictiveMuse said:


> I agree. I don't tend to like long hair on guys but @mysterie is quite handsome.


indeed. he is one exception to the rule


----------



## mysterie

@i cant play the piano @AddictiveMuse

u guys are too nice :blushed:


----------



## Roland Khan

Just imagine me as a human looking male.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

mysterie said:


> @i cant play the piano @AddictiveMuse
> 
> u guys are too nice :blushed:


Heh! You don't know it yet, but I can be far from nice 

Also I see you're Aussie too.


----------



## zanderp

AddictiveMuse said:


> Heh! You don't know it yet, but I can be far from nice
> 
> Also I see you're Aussie too.


Haha!! I love the gif! xP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm smiling because I'm playing as a yandere girl on the Sims 4 and I'm about to rape my senpai.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

AddictiveMuse said:


> I wanna see you with red hair too! I'll be lurking...


Soon. >

I'm deep conditioning my hair again lol


----------



## AesSidhe

Just waiting for the rain to stop


----------



## flummoxed

AesSidhe said:


> Just waiting for the rain to stop


Welcome back!


----------



## AesSidhe

flummoxed said:


> Welcome back!


I just read the ban forum for lols and post a picture once in a while don't expect me to be in discussions anymore xDDD


----------



## flummoxed

AesSidhe said:


> I just read the ban forum for lols and post a picture once in a while don't expect me to be in discussions anymore xDDD


Oh man, did you see that I got ____ banned! I'm pretty stoked about it. :crazy:


----------



## AesSidhe

flummoxed said:


> Oh man, did you see that I got ____ banned! I'm pretty stoked about it. :crazy:


Really?! I missed that, well you're back now, so everything is fine for you


----------



## flummoxed

AesSidhe said:


> Really?! I missed that, well you're back now, so everything is fine for you


No, I mean I got someone else banned but I can't say their name because of a separation agreement!


----------



## SevSevens

if you want a picture of what I look like right now...Imagine dog [email protected] soaking in a hot tub filled with salt for half an hour.


----------



## AesSidhe

flummoxed said:


> No, I mean I got someone else banned but I can't say their name because of a separation agreement!


aaah Mee2


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

flummoxed said:


> No, I mean I got someone else banned but I can't say their name because of a *separation agreement!*


What the hell is that? Like a PerC divorce or something? :laughing:


----------



## AesSidhe

Sukairain said:


> What the hell is that? Like a PerC divorce or something? :laughing:


It is, it means you can't reply to their posts, can't PM them, have to ignore them, etc etc. It's forced on you in rare situations when you and another member can't co-exist on the forum :exterminate:


----------



## phoenixmarie

Hello!


----------



## AesSidhe

phoenixmarie said:


> View attachment 451738
> 
> 
> Hello!


You've got such a gorgeous, curious and playful eyes. I love them ^^


----------



## Acrylic

Miniblini said:


> Do you have tea or some other hot fluid? Because in a majority of your pictures I see steam to the right of you.


Miniblini literally wants to know "is it hot in there, or is it just me?" lol.


----------



## Acrylic

phoenixmarie said:


> View attachment 451738
> 
> 
> Hello!


Well hello :tranquillity:

lol, your eyes could not be curved any more downwards, and mouth curved any more upwards... that is the highest maximum curve for the highest maximum "awwwwww" effect lol.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> if you want a picture of what I look like right now...Imagine dog [email protected] soaking in a hot tub filled with salt for half an hour.


Das hawt. Meet in an hour? lol XP


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sukairain said:


> What the hell is that? Like a PerC divorce or something? :laughing:


hehe @flummoxed and Mee2 have a special relationship. XD

What exactly went down? I totally missed it. There was a thread of his titled Not All Men! that popped up frequently for a while when I'd search the forums... But I could never be bothered to check it out. Might it be related?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> hehe @flummoxed and Mee2 have a special relationship. XD
> 
> What exactly went down? I totally missed it. There was a thread of his titled Not All Men! that popped up frequently for a while when I'd search the forums... But I could never be bothered to check it out. Might it be related?


So do we! You better not PerC divorce me :exterminate:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sukairain said:


> So do we! You better not PerC divorce me :exterminate:


That we do. 









you think I'm stupid? Wouldn't give this up for the world 


* *




welll....


----------



## phoenixmarie

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Well hello :tranquillity:
> 
> lol, your eyes could not be curved any more downwards, and mouth curved any more upwards... that is the highest maximum curve for the highest maximum "awwwwww" effect lol.
> 
> That amount of curve was formerly only seen in cartoons when they tried to make things seem too cute to defy or kill (ie: Elmer Fudd is mad and wants to shoot, but he can't cause it's too adorable lol)


LOL you're saying I'm too cute to kill??? That would do me wonders in the Hunger Games. xD

Thank you and AesSidhe :05.18-flustered:


----------



## netfences

@Macrosapien

Yes, @acidicwithpanic really does have inspiring gams. She has put together a very charming look with those shoes and I hope she gets to choose from an ample crowd of men standing at attention for her. Were I not currently happy with my own situation, I would be among them ^_^


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Meh.. here it goes me having a drink there. Yes, that's about it.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless




----------



## Macrosapien

netfences said:


> @_Macrosapien_
> 
> Yes, @_acidicwithpanic_ really does have inspiring gams. She has put together a very charming look with those shoes and I hope she gets to choose from an ample crowd of men standing at attention for her. Were I not currently happy with my own situation, I would be among them ^_^


I'm not happy with my situation... Wink wink @acidicwithpanic lol


----------



## peter pettishrooms

netfences said:


> @Macrosapien
> 
> Yes, @acidicwithpanic really does have inspiring gams. She has put together a very charming look with those shoes and I hope she gets to choose from an ample crowd of men standing at attention for her. Were I not currently happy with my own situation, I would be among them ^_^


----------



## cinnabun

Magic Micah said:


> Happy new years, wankers. Don't drive at home, and don't drink your drive.


FATHER PIZZA....YOU'RE....ALIVE? IS THAT YOU?:shocked:


----------



## g_w

Rinnie said:


> Pug lifeeeeeeeeeeee


If you wish people to keep from seeing your face, you must try harder. One eye and part of a mischievous grin are poking out.

...incidentally, what *is* that on your shirt? It looks like a black sheep in a hoodie, using a metal detector to look for lost coins on a beach. :confused3:


----------



## g_w

Saturnian Snow said:


> Happy New Year. Munchies have hit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a ...neighborly greeting. (Didn't like your roommate eavesdropping on your very necessary salt intake, was that it?) :wink:


----------



## cinnabun

g_w said:


> If you wish people to keep from seeing your face, you must try harder. One eye and part of a mischievous grin are poking out.
> 
> ...incidentally, what *is* that on your shirt? It looks like a black sheep in a hoodie, using a metal detector to look for lost coins on a beach. :confused3:


I don't care about hiding this fabulous face, look all you want pal:kitteh:.

Lol, it's a pug of course! A cute little pug wearing a pink hat and scarf:tongue:.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

g_w said:


> What a ...neighborly greeting. (Didn't like your roommate eavesdropping on your very necessary salt intake, was that it?) :wink:


I don't have roommates lol. Was at a friend's house. She was roasting me while taking the picture hence the gesture. All in good fun. :laughing:


----------



## EternalNocturne

Rinnie said:


> FATHER PIZZA....YOU'RE....ALIVE? IS THAT YOU?:shocked:


The details of my death were... greatly exaggerated. haha


----------



## Darkbloom

Had to make use of an ugly skirt I got for Christmas lol
View attachment 456017


----------



## piano

Amaranthine said:


> Had to make use of an ugly skirt I got for Christmas lol
> View attachment 456017


i think you're the sexiest girl on this forum. seductive might be a better word to use, though. or sensual. or sultry.


----------



## with water

Saturnian Snow said:


> Happy New Year. Munchies have hit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#masterrace?


----------



## Purrfessor

Rinnie said:


> I don't care about hiding this fabulous face, look all you want pal:kitteh:.
> 
> Lol, it's a pug of course! A cute little pug wearing a pink hat and scarf:tongue:.


Ohhh I thought it was the wolf who ate Little Red Riding Hood and also he is playing golf...


----------



## cinnabun

Stelliferous said:


> Ohhh I thought it was the wolf who ate Little Red Riding Hood and also he is playing golf...


What? xD


----------



## Purrfessor

Rinnie said:


> What? xD


The picture in your shirt! It totally looks like a wolf in red apparel playing golf.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## cinnabun

Stelliferous said:


> The picture in your shirt! It totally looks like a wolf in red apparel playing golf.


Okay you guys are weird, I'm out xD.


----------



## gmaslin

Kvothe Lackless[

You are a very handsome bald man. Let it shine!

Upinyourear...hic...!


----------



## Angina Jolie

Not of right now, but of new years - my friend is crazy and makes crazy jewelry!!! And I love it!!!

View attachment 456161


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Xanthus Primus

Side profiles all day, every day.


----------



## piano




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Shameless Nation said:


> Not of right now, but of new years - my friend is crazy and makes crazy jewelry!!! And I love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 456161


You're so cute! Stop!!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Le hair is dyed.


----------



## piano

AddictiveMuse said:


> Le hair is dyed.
> View attachment 456257


very pretty


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i cant play the piano said:


> very pretty


Lol I look like what would result if Jack White and Mr.DeMartino from Daria had some fucked up love child XD


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> Le hair is dyed.
> View attachment 456257


You said it would be purple :sad:


----------



## with water

AddictiveMuse said:


> Le hair is dyed.
> View attachment 456257


Is that your "I haven't gone outside in days" shirt? lol


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sukairain said:


> You said it would be purple :sad:


It is purple...just dark. The light doesn't help either.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Agni of Wands said:


> Is that your "I haven't gone outside in days" shirt? lol


Yup! XD
It's actually my Pj. I only get out of it if I have to lol


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> Yup! XD
> It's actually my Pj. I only get out of it if I have to lol


Lol I have dedicated house clothes like that too, mostly tank tops for summer (I'm too skinny to dare to wear something like that outdoors)



AddictiveMuse said:


> It is purple...just dark. The light doesn't help either.


Oh really? My bad, it looked brown to me. You look very nice


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> Lol I look like what would result if Jack White and Mr.DeMartino from Daria had some fucked up love child XD


Can see the Italian/Latin American in you in that particular pose :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sukairain said:


> Lol I have dedicated house clothes like that too, mostly tank tops for summer (I'm too skinny to dare to wear something like that outdoors)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? My bad, it looked brown to me. You look very nice


I just wear oversized T shirts/jumpers and whatever pants I can find. Or clothes that are so old/worn/ugly that I can be gross and messy ISFP style in them and not give a fuck. 

Not too gross though.

Thank you ^^


----------



## netfences

I cant play the piano said:


> i think you're the sexiest girl on this forum. seductive might be a better word to use, though. or sensual. or sultry.


No doubt, @Amaranthine is lovely but before I would give her that title I would make sure I re-examined her competition. A few that come immediately to mind are @L'Enfant Terrible, @Havahism and @cherry branches but there are others.


----------



## 124567

netfences said:


> No doubt, @Amaranthine is lovely but before I would give her that title I would make sure I re-examined her competition. A few that come immediately to mind are @L'Enfant Terrible, @Havahism and @cherry branches but there are others.


:laughin: Oh thanks..but I don't like being compared with/put to compete with others..all the tension from other sides :/ :laughing: I can't help but get a bit 'preachy'...seriously..even this whole 'miss universe thing' irks me..it's not a fair decision actually. Say most in this forum likes blondes..then of course 'the prettiest' is gonna be a blond..if you know what I mean


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Havahism said:


> :laughin: Oh thanks..but I don't like being compared with/put to compete with others..all the tension from other sides :/ :laughing: I can't help but get a bit 'preachy'...seriously..even this whole 'miss universe thing' irks me..it's not a fair decision actually. Say most in this forum likes blondes..then of course 'the prettiest' is gonna be a blond..if you know what I mean


Don't you find it interesting that a conventional view of beauty is blonde hair and blue eyes yet this [last] year's Miss Universe had a filipino and columbian in first and second place? What does this tell us?


----------



## 124567

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Don't you find it interesting that conventional beauty is blonde hair and blue eyes yet this [last] year's Miss Universe had a filipino and columbian in first and second place? What does this tell us?


In the west perhaps yes, not in middle east/asia/africa, they prefers dark hair/dark eyes. Also lots of western people show a lot of interest in exotic looking women. If you ask me personally, I think pure races are _kinda _boring looking, me included haha (though I dont know what I am exactly..looking most asian perhaps) :laughing:, I think the prettiest is mixed race roud:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Havahism said:


> I think the prettiest is mixed race roud:


Countries with high biodiversity tend to have the most Miss Universe winners - Just look at Venezuela.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## DandelionWine

Eh, what the hell. 







As you can see in the background, the trim still needs some painting. I think I'll procrastinate on that a lil bit longer. roud:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awwww!!!!

Y'all are so cute!


----------



## piano

maurere said:


> Eh, what the hell.
> View attachment 459433
> 
> As you can see in the background, the trim still needs some painting. I think I'll procrastinate on that a lil bit longer. roud:


cutest smile award goes to you!


----------



## Saturnian Devil

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pictured your ISTP husband as a guy who doesn't smile in pictures and tbh I'm glad to have been proven wrong. Y'all look cute.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Havahism said:


> :laughin: Oh thanks..but I don't like being compared with/put to compete with others..all the tension from other sides :/ :laughing: I can't help but get a bit 'preachy'...seriously..even this whole 'miss universe thing' irks me..it's not a fair decision actually. Say most in this forum likes blondes..then of course 'the prettiest' is gonna be a blond..if you know what I mean


I agree. Comparing beauty is like comparing two types of equally delicious, yet entirely different cakes or simply put - apples and oranges- both great yet everybody has a favorite. Beauty contests are not only incredibly boring,idiotic and without any purpose in my book but also the most subjective-judgy thing since 13 years old girls, and I for one am way above such mockery.


----------



## ai.tran.75

With my intj friend for more than 16 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamofconscious

Not a morning person

View attachment 460946


I have no idea why this won't post right side up. I rotated the pic before uploading a second time and it's still not working.


----------



## johnnyyukon

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 454834





Macrosapien said:


> not too sound weird, but you have nice legs



To be weird, and probably creepy...DAMN girl!! Them legs are fine as hell!!!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Shopping for desk lamp...

So ya know how you order something or see a picture of it, and then you see the real thing and are like, "Huh, I thought it would be bigger"???


Well, not this time:

























































ah much better, this one actually fit through my door.




On another note, without saying anthing, the cashier asked if I had my military ID. people ask if i'm "military" around 5 times a month here. I must have resting bitch face?


----------



## karmachameleon

Its just that you have a beard and short hair, and maybe youre kinda stocky or something.


----------



## johnnyyukon

karmachameleon said:


> Its just that you have a beard and short hair, and maybe youre kinda stocky or something.


yes, mayhaps (6'1", 200lbs). but you can't even have a beard in any U.S. military branch. maybe I'm a grizzled ex Special Operative!! yay! 

or just disgruntled looking, heh.


----------



## Acrylic

maurere said:


> Eh, what the hell.
> View attachment 459433
> 
> As you can see in the background, the trim still needs some painting. I think I'll procrastinate on that a lil bit longer. roud:


Looking all aw shucks-y and golly gee whiz-y :tongue:


----------



## Rafiki

it's times like this, man,
where you act like a fool
and it makes me feel like a fool
and i dig it


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> On another note, without saying anthing, the cashier asked if I had my military ID. people ask if i'm "military" around 5 times a month here. I must have resting bitch face?


Johnny you do look like you could be in the military. I hoped I wasn't the only one who thought you looked like that.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

It's always a good day when I can pull out my red sailor cardigan.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 461314
> 
> 
> It's always a good day when I can pull out my red sailor cardigan.


Holy shit a thigh gap! I thought those were mere legend! 

You look tall? Is it just the mirror or the angle? I also think, by the way, that you have great legs ^^


----------



## peter pettishrooms

AddictiveMuse said:


> Holy shit a thigh gap! I thought those were mere legend!
> 
> You look tall? Is it just the mirror or the angle? I also think, by the way, that you have great legs ^^


LOL, I'm only 4'11" (149.86 cm) and I enter roller coaster lines as if I'm being carded at the club. Heels and long mirrors only make me look taller. But thank you. :kitteh:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Macrosapien said:


> This will probably be the last two pictures I ever post on this forum, never planned on posting as many pictures of myself in one place, but I think all things must have an end. Besides, given what choices I make in the coming weeks, I may live like a vagabond for a little while.... All that I need is in me. Jiraiya did it, Sasuke did it, why shouldn't I?
> 
> And thus is the last two pictures, of the only active black guy on PerC, who has EVER posted more than 2 pictures of themselves on this forum. After me there will be no one else. And im dehydrated too.


I fucking love your dreads! And there is one other black guy here, at least: my homeslice @Ty Dollas


----------



## AddictiveMuse

acidicwithpanic said:


> LOL, I'm only 4'11" (149.86 cm) and I enter roller coaster lines as if I'm being carded at the club. Heels and long mirrors only make me look taller. But thank you. :kitteh:


I think it might be your frame as well and your legs are quite long. Well longer than your torso. That tends to make a difference sometimes. 

At a mere 5'2" myself I am reminded that I'm not the shortest short ass out there :laughing: :tongue:


----------



## Baphomet

Sukairain said:


> I fucking love your dreads! And there is one other black guy here, at least: my homeslice @Ty Dollas


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Ty Dollas said:


>


Did you get a haircut? You look really young in this photo!


----------



## Baphomet

Sukairain said:


> Did you get a haircut? You look really young in this photo!


like afew weeks ago yea lol


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

like 45 mins ago on my way to the dreaded work.

now I'm at work. :crying:


----------



## Macrosapien

Sukairain said:


> I fucking love your dreads! And there is one other black guy here, at least: my homeslice @_Ty Dollas_



Of course I know him, im black, I have him on my friendlist, bro, black people find each other in any situation. It's a black thing, as soon as he became a member of the forum, my blackness sense was tingling, it was like "I AM LEGEND", is that a ... another black person. And with the name change to @Ty Dollas, he's like f this man, I want everyone to know, "it's ya boi! im black bruh, holla at cha boi!" (this spoken through his Asap Rocky avatar, in Asap's voice). And I respect that, I was thinking of changing my name too, to either "Yung Mon3y", "JJ Ice Fish", or "Baby Jesus"

I'm joking, what I meant by my comment was that I have taken so many pictures of my self and put them on this forum, that I simply can't do it anymore. Out of the black people here, I think I'd probably be the most recognizable, as I been in the selfie game on here since 10'. I've seen myself so much that even I don't like myself anymore lol, So I had to fall back, been listening to a lot of Kendrick recently, so 2016 is the year of self love and positivity, you feel m'ah? as far as the picture game is concerned on PerC, ya feel m'ah, playboi?

I even put a lil Ebonics n that 1, I'm bilingual u no.


----------



## Macrosapien

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 461402
> 
> 
> like 45 mins ago on my way to the dreaded work.
> 
> now I'm at work. :crying:



You look so excited going to work!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Macrosapien said:


> You look so excited going to work!


you don't even know


----------



## Narcissus

I need to cut my hair ehhh


----------



## a_person_who_is_on_here

Semi-duckface:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

The hair dye is fading. Something about this lighting that makes this look more brown than it actually is.


----------



## Apple Pine

AddictiveMuse said:


> View attachment 462178
> 
> 
> The hair dye is fading. Something about this lighting that makes this look more brown than it actually is.


Don't let it fade away


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apple Pine said:


> Don't let it fade away


It's kind of like life. Hair dye is but a distraction from the mediocrity of life or at the very least your boring ass natural hair colour (unless you have an awesome natural hair colour, if so, fuck you). But it eventually fades away and you either gotta let it go or keep applying. You can't keep applying hair dye or a tint forever though, it fucks with your hair. Hair dye is the embodiment of all our dreams and desires and our want, nay! Need! To stay away from a boring normalcy. Hair dye is the unachievable reality my friend. Once you realise that you are free. 

* *




*DISCLAIMER:* May or may not provide enlightenment or any sense of freedom.




Point of the story is life sucks and nothing lasts forever. 

God, I am so upbeat today XP


----------



## Narcissus




----------



## 124567

after i made a video..takes so long to upload so took pics 
View attachment 463402

View attachment 463410

View attachment 463418

'veeery' different poses :laughing:


----------



## piano

Havahism said:


> after i made a video..takes so long to upload so took pics
> View attachment 463402
> 
> View attachment 463410
> 
> View attachment 463418
> 
> 'veeery' different poses :laughing:


and you're drop dead gorgeous in every single one.


----------



## 124567

i cant play the piano said:


> and you're drop dead gorgeous in every single one.


Thank you! :tongue: I also always thought _you _were really pretty


----------



## piano

Havahism said:


> Thank you! :tongue: I also always thought _you _were really pretty


well shanks


----------



## cassycook23

its official... im sick lol


----------



## Purrfessor

Havahism said:


> I also know quite a bit about chakra stuff but never heard of that :O Are you serious? Cuz I'm known for using my hands (when I talk)..perhaps a bit too much..I move them almost everywhere at once :laughing: ooo I'm using all chakras :crazy: :laughing:


Well hands are used as a "stimming" mechanism that brings comfort (like the fetal position brings comfort). And when a person is stressing themselves out by not thinking perfectly (can't find the right word for example) they can stim by rubbing around the chakra area of the throat while they think so that they think comfortably and clearly about communication. Not everybody does it and not every hand motion means using your chakra energy in that way. But, moving hands around a lot probably is a way to interact on multiple levels of consciousness, rather than channeling your effort for a specific goal. People put their hand over the heart when really driving home the point of focus about the self (*points at chest* "do you think I would do that???"). The focus is on the self quite fully and that's why the hand moves toward the chakra area. 

This isn't something you learn from books is probably why you haven't heard of this before. I was talking to a man about it and he showed me some subtle meanings derived from chakra knowledge. And I started paying more attention and found more. Scratching the top of the head when needing guidance, rubbing the temple when trying to connect things together to make sense of things, etc. You just have to watch people and you'll see what everything means.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> C'mon _babe _ don't change the conversation! You know you _love _the attention. :tongue:


onlycertain kinds of attention.

Hey, why do so many half naked women so much attention, but men get none? what is this? this sexist racism. 

Anyway, I'm not some gross stinky/dirty uncouth sexually obsessed horny man-bear machine. I'm real. I"M RESAL!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

MeteorShadow said:


> onlycertain kinds of attention.
> 
> Hey, why do so many half naked women so much attention, but men get none? what is this? this sexist racism.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not some gross stinky/dirty uncouth sexually obsessed horny man-bear machine. I'm real. I"M RESAL!


I'm resal too!!

I AM RESAL TOO!!

LONG LIVE THE RESAL PEOPLE!!

EDIT: I forgot to say that I'm really liking the new avatar. Kurt Cobain?


----------



## cassycook23

yep definitely sick lmao


----------



## marblecloud95

@AddictiveMuse looks a little like an Indian guy I used to know.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm resal too!!
> 
> I AM RESAL TOO!!
> 
> LONG LIVE THE RESAL PEOPLE!!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to say that I'm really liking the new avatar. Kurt Cobain?


Well, I think I meant that...I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT WOMEN ENJOY SEEING ME SHIRTLESS.

And sometimes men, but I like to pretend they don't exist. NO THANKS!!?? WHAT IS THIS!?? 

but yes...it's Kurt Cobain of course. Does it fit your newly christened ISFP sensibilities? I think I have ISFP eyes

But no, not really. I actually don't really care.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

marblecloud95 said:


> @AddictiveMuse looks a little like an Indian guy I used to know.


Wow. I've never been so flattered in my life! Thank youuuu! :blushed: that is so sweet! Thank you <3

EDIT: <3 <3 <3 because I am lyk sew thankful u sayd dis! I always thought I looked lyk an Indian man.


----------



## AesSidhe

Me in a smoothie bar: om nom nom :kitteh:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AesSidhe said:


> Me in a smoothie bar: om nom nom :kitteh:


I like your jewelry :shocked:


----------



## piano

AesSidhe said:


> Me in a smoothie bar: om nom nom :kitteh:


i love everything about this photo. gorgeous eyes and hair.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> Wow. I've never been so flattered in my life! Thank youuuu! :blushed: that is so sweet! Thank you <3
> 
> EDIT: <3 <3 <3 because I am lyk sew thankful u sayd dis! I always thought I looked lyk an Indian man.


So it's not enough that you think similarly to me, you also apparently look like me :laughing:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sukairain said:


> So it's not enough that you think similarly to me, you also apparently look like me :laughing:


lol apparently there's a resemblance. I don't quite see it though. :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 469202


I haven't seen you in ages! As beautiful as always! ^^ you look like how I imagine cut throat ENTJ femme fatale. You have such sharp features. Very pretty. Are you eastern European?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 469202


dat cleavage

I also like the sharp, aggressive lines of your face and physique. Reminds me of the archetypal Japanese sports car of the '90s.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

AddictiveMuse said:


> I haven't seen you in ages! As beautiful as always! ^^ you look like how I imagine cut throat ENTJ femme fatale. You have such sharp features. Very pretty. Are you eastern European?


Hi! Haven't been here in ages! Glad to see some of the old users! And thank you, you're just as sweet and amazing as always. 

Yup, I'm eastern european.


----------



## marblecloud95

AddictiveMuse said:


> Wow. I've never been so flattered in my life! Thank youuuu! :blushed: that is so sweet! Thank you <3
> 
> EDIT: <3 <3 <3 because I am lyk sew thankful u sayd dis! I always thought I looked lyk an Indian man.


Don't get too excited, it's only a slight resemblance.


----------



## marblecloud95

Sukairain said:


> dat cleavage
> 
> I also like the sharp, aggressive lines of your face and physique. Reminds me of the archetypal Japanese sports car of the '90s.


Not nearly as aggressive as you putting the lotion in motion to her picture.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Enfant's pic reminds me of that pic I look like an entj (or esfj I dunno)


----------



## cassycook23

MeteorShadow said:


> I am just shocked at how INTJ women don't look anything like how I would imagine them to :shocked:
> 
> You're not all strictly logic, rules and numbers, are you? do you ever just get so angry you wanna smack men with a ruler or there logical inconsistency?


I get so angry at all people for being logically inconsistent.. I have no female friends because they think im weird as fuck lol and i actually was a hardcore addict to meth for a while so i have changed and evolved from the person i once was. Although i do rely on logic more than anyone else i know... even when i was using. Im not a ball of emotion like most females lol im actually constantly told that i am too cold or "manly" in most relationships. I do believe that being a female intj does open up more social doors than being a male just based on rules of social conduct in which i am constantly approached by people daily which has given me more practice than a male who probably isnt approached as often by females. I dont know for certain though i am just speculating my own opinions. Long story short, i am very much an intj lol describes me exactly.


----------



## Angina Jolie

AddictiveMuse said:


> Have I told you how much I love you yet?
> 
> In a non-lesbian way of course.


You actually haven't. Right back at ya <3
Lesbian love is welcome too, if anyone got that!



nburns said:


> @Shameless Nation you're a peach. each:


Red and hairy? That's.... correct


----------



## Purrfessor

MeteorShadow said:


> but it was still pretty full, wasn't it? btw, why do you always take pictures of yourself in the bathroom?
> 
> You look nice as always, btw. No ****.


I don't have a light in my room. And there aren't many windows in this house. And I don't go outside... It's just the spot to do it. 

My hair has been falling out more and more and I don't know why. I think I'm too stressed or something. I put a lot of pressure on myself. Or maybe it's from not eating enough. Not sure but I just needed to take some time away from my hair for awhile because it was annoying me. I feel a lot more free and clean now. Probably going to start exercising harder because of it.


----------



## cassycook23

getting ready for court again


----------



## ai.tran.75

MeteorShadow said:


> Is it always warm there? Oh btw, you look nice, as always.
> 
> I'm going to visit there someday; and probably San Fran and New York.


Thank you ! 

I live in Palo Alto actually ( 15 -20 minutes south of SF) 
It's warm in the winter compares to most places i suppose depending on where you're visiting from - it doesn't snow here but we have 4 seasons up here ...
Sf is known for being cool all year round though  

La and San Diego ( southern ca) is sunny all year round though 

As for Manhattan is probably one of my favorite city to visit 

Where are you from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popinjay

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I live in Palo Alto actually ( 15 -20 minutes south of SF)
> It's warm in the winter compares to most places i suppose depending on where you're visiting from - it doesn't snow here but we have 4 seasons up here ...
> Sf is known for being cool all year round though
> 
> La and San Diego ( southern ca) is sunny all year round though
> 
> As for Manhattan is probably one of my favorite city to visit
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[DERAIL]

I'm next-door to you in Los Altos. This has been the most utterly underwhelming El Nino in history.

[/DERAIL]


----------



## ai.tran.75

Popinjay said:


> [DERAIL]
> 
> I'm next-door to you in Los Altos. This has been the most utterly underwhelming El Nino in history.
> 
> [/DERAIL]


Couldn't agree with you more on that ....did you grow up in Los Altos ? 
I saw a theater production of Harold and Maude at the Los Altos Stage co - a few years back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Popinjay

ai.tran.75 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more on that ....did you grow up in Los Altos ?
> I saw a theater production of Harold and Maude at the Los Altos Stage co - a few years back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've actually been in Sunnyvale my whole life, but I've worked in Los Altos for almost 10 years. My nephew goes to Paly and near as I can tell it's been a great experience for him. I met one of his teachers a few months back and he seemed really cool. I just get the impression the whole program is of very good quality. It is unfortunate that some kids have jumped in front of the train though...sad.

I also like Stanford Shopping Center. I have yet to go into Neiman's...intimidating...lol.


----------



## Rafiki

View attachment 475618


----------



## marblecloud95

Popinjay said:


> I've actually been in Sunnyvale my whole life, but I've worked in Los Altos for almost 10 years. My nephew goes to Paly and near as I can tell it's been a great experience for him. I met one of his teachers a few months back and he seemed really cool. I just get the impression the whole program is of very good quality. It is unfortunate that some kids have jumped in front of the train though...sad.
> 
> I also like Stanford Shopping Center. I have yet to go into Neiman's...intimidating...lol.


When you do, remember to be fashion forward and flaunt a nice chub n tuck.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Popinjay said:


> I've actually been in Sunnyvale my whole life, but I've worked in Los Altos for almost 10 years. My nephew goes to Paly and near as I can tell it's been a great experience for him. I met one of his teachers a few months back and he seemed really cool. I just get the impression the whole program is of very good quality. It is unfortunate that some kids have jumped in front of the train though...sad.
> 
> I also like Stanford Shopping Center. I have yet to go into Neiman's...intimidating...lol.


I see - I grew up in San Jose and the mass majority of my friends and family lives there and I work there so I'm around San Jose a lot . I barely move out to Palo Alto 4 years ago. 
Lol Neiman Marcus - I prefer casual over chic anyday  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popinjay

ai.tran.75 said:


> I see - I grew up in San Jose and the mass majority of my friends and family lives there and I work there so I'm around San Jose a lot . I barely move out to Palo Alto 4 years ago.
> Lol Neiman Marcus - I prefer casual over chic anyday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny, too, because I buy from them all the time...online. :dry: I'm even afraid of Bloomingdale's (I won't be in fall '17 when the Valley Fair store opens up) but I'll shop there from time to time. But Neiman's? There's this force-field by the front door that says, "GO ELSEWHERE YE WHO HAS BEEN SCRUTINIZED AND FOUND LACKING!!! Who so pulleth open this door has-ith agree-ith to sell-ith thine soul-eth to the Neiman's-Bergie's company!"

If I somehow got past the beige killer sphinx first gate Neverending Story southern oracle guardians, I would be paralyzed and unable to shop.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Tfw EVERYTHING goes wrong.


----------



## cassycook23

Been depressed af lately


----------



## nburns

cassycook23 said:


> Been depressed af lately
> View attachment 477514


Hair looks good, though.


----------



## cassycook23

nburns said:


> Hair looks good, though.


 lol thank you  thats sweet


----------



## Privy

View attachment 477530


Tired.

I look sad.
I might be a little sad...

But lets go with tired.


----------



## cassycook23

cant get my camera to work with the sun behind me lol


----------



## marblecloud95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> View attachment 475842
> 
> 
> Tfw EVERYTHING goes wrong.


You look like Karl Pilkington.








Anyway, just took this picture for you guys.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Tfw life tries to interrupt your tea time.


----------



## shameless

On my way to work.


----------



## Deejaz

Being Useless :ball:


----------



## pertracto

My "yeah, sure, whatever" face


----------



## Mzku

i comb for no man :shocked:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Chuc mung nam moi ! ( happy lunar New Years )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassycook23

Just woke up  gonna try to have a great day!!


----------



## nburns

cassycook23 said:


> Just woke up  gonna try to have a great day!!
> View attachment 479266


----------



## cassycook23

got a new tattoo today <3


----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## jamaikaii




----------



## marblecloud95

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 480082


If you want to be edgier, I'd recommend flaunting some fringe.


----------



## Saturnian Devil




----------



## piano

Saturnian Devil said:


> View attachment 480641


babest of babes


----------



## Saturnian Devil

i cant play the piano said:


> babest of babes


ty bb. :*

(wigs are fun)


----------



## Narcissus

I guess I'll just have to get used to looking like a 15 year old


----------



## Narcissus

short hair is fun


----------



## The Doc

I am Montgomery "Monty" Falsworth


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Animal

*Last night at this time:










We are getting married tomorrow - on Valentine's Day !*


----------



## piano

Animal said:


> *Last night at this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting married tomorrow - on Valentine's Day !*


you two are cute. i hope your wedding is wonderful.


----------



## Animal

i cant play the piano said:


> you two are cute. i hope your wedding is wonderful.


thank youu :love_heart: :love_heart: :love_heart:

​


----------



## Apple Pine

Animal said:


> *Last night at this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting married tomorrow - on Valentine's Day !*


Don't be lazy tomorrow. Give all you've got. Make it unforgettable. :x Have fun ;p


----------



## Animal

Apple Pine said:


> Don't be lazy tomorrow. Give all you've got. Make it unforgettable. :x Have fun ;p


Spoken like a true 3


----------



## cassycook23

42 days clean off meth today <3 lol happy valentines day yall im ecstatic!


----------



## Yamato

Garrett Petersen said:


>


wy do i get scared from this pic , perhaps cause i already assume im getting hussled by some slick looking basted ;P


----------



## Yamato

SaraBell said:


> Ok, this wasn't really taken _right_ now, but I have no way of taking a picture. Sooo, you get this one month old pic that pretty much *looks* exactly how I do right now...I'm even wearing the same shirt lol.


w-wauw O.O


----------



## Yamato

KaylRyck said:


> Poser. :laughing:


OMG Bieber


----------



## voicetrocity

Animal said:


> *Last night at this time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting married tomorrow - on Valentine's Day !*


This picture is amazing. The contentment in both of your eyes reaches through the camera and smacks whomever is looking. What a perfect day to honor, celebrate and seal the love and dedication you have for each other with vows. 

Love is beautiful, may it mold your future together as such.


----------



## 124567

Hi long *time* no pics :tongue:

View attachment 481929

View attachment 481945

View attachment 481937


----------



## Apple Pine

Havahism said:


> Hi long *time* no pics :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 481929
> 
> View attachment 481945
> 
> View attachment 481937


Is that normal in your country? Electrical outlets that high on the wall? lol

You look different from the last time I saw you here. In a good way. Did something change?


----------



## karmachameleon

Apple Pine said:


> Is that normal in your country? Electrical outlets that high on the wall? lol
> 
> You look different from the last time I saw you here. In a good way. Did something change?


shes showing her tits now


----------



## Apple Pine

karmachameleon said:


> shes showing her tits now


^ Lol


----------



## 124567

Apple Pine said:


> Is that normal in your country? Electrical outlets that high on the wall? lol
> 
> You look different from the last time I saw you here. In a good way. Did something change?


haha I dont live in 'my' country, I would be dead then :laughing: Thanks..no? perhaps different energy ^^ But I like trying different styles..

@karmachameleon hehe he most likely meant my face  lol when I only dress tight it seems like too much..I cant do cleavage on purpose, normal clothes gets too much :/


----------



## Blue Soul

karmachameleon said:


> shes showing her tits now


Someone is jelly. 



Havahism said:


> haha I dont live in 'my' country, I would be dead then :laughing: Thanks..no? perhaps different energy ^^ But I like trying different styles..
> 
> @karmachameleon hehe he most likely meant my face  lol when I only dress tight it seems like too much..I cant do cleavage on purpose, normal clothes gets too much :/


It's a true shame that beauty has to be hidden to fit others' expectations of what is considered to be normal.


----------



## karmachameleon

Blue Soul said:


> Someone is jelly.


More like answering his question?


----------



## Blue Soul

karmachameleon said:


> More like answering his question?


Perhaps, perhaps not. I'm just saying what I see, but if I happen to be wrong you may prove yourself.


----------



## karmachameleon

Blue Soul said:


> Perhaps, perhaps not. I'm just saying what I see, but if I happen to be wrong you may prove yourself.


kay, lol maybe you should be less dramatic


----------



## Blue Soul

karmachameleon said:


> kay, lol maybe you should be less dramatic


But then I wouldn't have the pleasure of playing with you.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> Finally got my hair cut again. It's been too long. I'm nowhere near as shaggy now. I forgot how I missed my short hair.
> 
> View attachment 485466
> 
> View attachment 485458
> 
> 
> Heh I look so harsh and sleep deprived.


I think you look the best with long hair. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

MeteorShadow said:


> I think you look the best with long hair. But that's just my opinion.


long hair was such a drag though. I should have cut it sooner than I did. It ended up so long and just sat really heavily on my head; because of that I hate pictures of myself with my long hair. Personally short hair, right now, is perfect at this point in time. It's so little maintenance and it's built for my messy self. I haven't combed my hair in a while. I can walk out of the house with just running a hand through my hair. It's perfect. 

That being said, I definitely will grow it out again one day. For now my short hair is staying.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I usually like long hair on women, though. 
I like these though, I think they're really cute. 

I grew up around lots of females; so that's how I am aware of this stuff 
Sometimes I think I know more then some girls, it's terrible. (I say this as I type with moisturizer on my desk *GASP*)


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@MeteorShadow I personally love long hair on women however long hair on me just becomes a mop. Know what I mean? I don't have the care or the patience to maintain long, healthy hair. Not at this point in time anyway. I'm very much forgetful and far too dopey for my own good. I had a horrible habit of combing my hair on the journey to where I was going too. I also hated, and still hate, drying my hair. Again it's just due to my impatience and horrendous sense of both time and organisation.

You like really pretty and feminine women by the looks of it. Personally prefer women who look grittier if that makes sense. Confidence and determination in a woman is hot. It kind of has it's own look to it to me.


----------



## Korra

MeteorShadow said:


> Omg, you look exactly as how I imagined you.


Yet another superpower you seem to possess xD 


AddictiveMuse said:


> You are quite cute. But cut your hair! You're growing a mullet! We don't accept mullets here!


Yeah, I do need a hair cut soon... But I tend to have the worst luck with them. 


AddictiveMuse said:


> @MeteorShadow I personally love long hair on women however long hair on me just becomes a mop. Know what I mean? I don't have the care or the patience to maintain long, healthy hair. Not at this point in time anyway. I'm very much forgetful and far too dopey for my own good. I had a horrible habit of combing my hair on the journey to where I was going too. I also hated, and still hate, drying my hair. Again it's just due to my impatience and horrendous sense of both time and organisation.
> 
> You like really pretty and feminine women by the looks of it. Personally prefer women who look grittier if that makes sense. Confidence and determination in a woman is hot. It kind of has it's own look to it to me.


I have similar sentiments. Having longer hair than usual is indeed harder to maintain and takes too long to keep under control! Mop is the perfect comparison xD

However, I have an issue where if I have shorter hair, I look "dopey"! Trying to find a balance between long and short so that I don't have a mullet going on nor looking odd with too short hair hasn't been easy for me lol. 

You look good with short hair imo! Not having to deal with the shaggy mess is surely a benefit haha


----------



## Turquoise Rain

MeteorShadow said:


> I usually like long hair on women, though.


 Most men do, but there are few better feelings than showering and feeling the water running through your hair.

Mine is growing but I miss it like this.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> @_MeteorShadow_ I personally love long hair on women however long hair on me just becomes a mop. Know what I mean? I don't have the care or the patience to maintain long, healthy hair. Not at this point in time anyway. I'm very much forgetful and far too dopey for my own good. I had a horrible habit of combing my hair on the journey to where I was going too. I also hated, and still hate, drying my hair. Again it's just due to my impatience and horrendous sense of both time and organisation.
> 
> You like really pretty and feminine women by the looks of it. Personally prefer women who look grittier if that makes sense. Confidence and determination in a woman is hot. It kind of has it's own look to it to me.


Yes, it's fine.I wasn't trying to tell you what to do. Please don't take offense; you look fine.

I've had long hair for most of my life has well (well, for a male) it is really annoying.
But I guess I do like really girly feminine women, a bit. It's probably not the greatest thing (high maintenance) :frustrating:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Turquoise Rain said:


> Most men do, but there are few better feelings than showering and feeling the water running through your hair.
> 
> Mine is growing but I miss it like this.
> 
> View attachment 485618


Sexist gender normative standards! grrr!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

wtf, i didnt want my name chanvgeddam

n mods!


----------



## Turquoise Rain

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Sexist gender normative standards! grrr!


I don't understand if you're being sarcastic here. Are sexist gender normative standards something we're not supposed to complain about?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Turquoise Rain said:


> I don't understand if you're being sarcastic here. Are sexist gender normative standards something we're not supposed to complain about?


No, I was being serious.


----------



## Turquoise Rain

Meteoric Shadows said:


> No, I was being serious.


So you're mad at the long hair standard for women when you prefer long hair over short?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Turquoise Rain said:


> So you're mad at the long hair standard for women when you prefer long hair over short?


No, I think people should decide for themselves. Obviously.


----------



## Acrylic

Introvertia said:


> Webcam "quality"
> 
> View attachment 485210


This =


----------



## nburns

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Omg, you look exactly as how I imagined you.


Presumably because he looks just like his avatar.


----------



## Introvertia

Despotic Ocelot said:


> This =


I don't get it. Webcam snapshot equals a song? 

(I liked the first 30 seconds of ambient, by the way, then it got too electronic for my taste. I don't listen to that kind of music, which explains why I have never heard of it before, although it's Finnish. At least the titles are.)


----------



## Korra

nburns said:


> Presumably because he looks just like his avatar.


Lmao XD

I personally don't really see myself in my _avatar_, and I kinda wish I could rock the hair Korra does! Her first hairstyle is pretty cool and all, but I vastly prefer short haired Korra


----------



## Super Luigi

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Omg, you look exactly as how I imagined you.


Wow! Check out that rack!
:tongue:


----------



## Max

Yes, I haven't gotten around to painting my room yet. Still pink, lol.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Acrylic

Introvertia said:


> I don't get it. Webcam snapshot equals a song?


No lol, the song title. Not the song itself haha.



Introvertia said:


> (I liked the first 30 seconds of ambient, by the way, then it got too electronic for my taste. I don't listen to that kind of music, which explains why I have never heard of it before, although it's Finnish. At least the titles are.)


There's other stuff like it that is ambient.

It's called Suomisaundi, I'm a big fan of it.


----------



## Rafiki

@Despotic Ocelot
I think that just means Finnish sounds? Suomi is the language of Finnish

____
anyway
View attachment 487154


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Dasein

* *


----------



## shameless

K was not right now earlier this afternoon my daughter snapped this, I look awful caught mid expression but anyways died my hair PINK :happy:


----------



## Gossip Goat

View attachment 487674


Dis is I hiding in the bathroom during my initiation ceremony


----------



## piano

Gossip Goat said:


> View attachment 487674
> 
> 
> Dis is I hiding in the bathroom during my initiation ceremony


OH YES MY BEAUTIFUL WONDERFUL ADORABLE TALENTED PERFECT LITTLE CHERUB PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you know the excitement and support is real when i go full on caps


----------



## Gossip Goat

carpe omnia said:


> OH YES MY BEAUTIFUL WONDERFUL ADORABLE TALENTED PERFECT LITTLE CHERUB PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you know the excitement and support is real when i go full on caps


piani<3333333333333333


----------



## Wellsy

Korra said:


> * *


*ಠ ͜ʖಠ*


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## nburns

Gossip Goat said:


> View attachment 487674
> 
> 
> Dis is I hiding in the bathroom during my initiation ceremony


I hope to oneday see the other half of your face. <3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

nburns said:


> I hope to oneday see the other half of your face. <3












I just wanna ring my finger around in his eyehole while making baby sounds. "Cuckoo. Hehe"


----------



## Blue Soul

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I just wanna ring my finger around in his eyehole while making baby sounds. "Cuckoo. Hehe"


You'll make a great dad one day.


----------



## Graveyard

* *















Okay, gotta admit, I ain't no model. But I felt like uploading a picture so deal with it.

Also awkward smile, becaaaause fuck pictures?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Gossip Goat said:


> View attachment 487674
> 
> 
> Dis is I hiding in the bathroom during my initiation ceremony


I saw this quoted and was like the fuck is this beautiful half a face. 

I looked and it was Gossip Goat. 

You're so cute. I don't know whether to flirt with you or tell you how adorable you are.


----------



## Vaan




----------



## Ausserirdische

I wanted to do this right after Bowie died, but complications regarding not being able to sneak into my mom's bathroom and steal her makeup pretty much ruined my plans. So now I just decided to do it in a much simpler way.

(Major Tom face reveal hype)


* *


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Major Tom is cute. 

Major Tom also has good taste. At first I was sure you were a dude but then you look slightly androgynous.

Reminds me slightly of this chick:










Who fun fact also liked Bowie.

However I'm sure you're a dude because I see no boobies also the faintest hint of a baby 'stache on your upper lip. 

What's your ancestry? If you don't mind me asking of course.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Major Tom said:


> I wanted to do this right after Bowie died, but complications regarding not being able to sneak into my mom's bathroom and steal her makeup pretty much ruined my plans. So now I just decided to do it in a much simpler way.
> 
> (Major Tom face reveal hype)
> 
> 
> * *


You're ...really hot...


----------



## Ausserirdische

AddictiveMuse said:


> @Major Tom is cute.
> 
> Major Tom also has good taste. At first I was sure you were a dude but then you look slightly androgynous.
> 
> Reminds me slightly of this chick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who fun fact also liked Bowie.
> 
> However I'm sure you're a dude because I see no boobies also the faintest hint of a baby 'stache on your upper lip.
> 
> What's your ancestry? If you don't mind me asking of course.


Eh. I guess I'm in the right way. Lord Bowie would be proud.

And yeah, that thing is horrible. I wonder when it'll grow into an actual and not lame beard. But even if I were a girl I'd probably have no boobs. I'm a fucking white African. In the same principle fat guys get boobs I guess.

I'm... I'm pretty sure it's Portuguese. Yeah I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Ausserirdische

Tetsuo Shima said:


> You're ...really hot...


T-thank you Tetsuo-chankun *blushes*


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Hm.. That's me.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

View attachment 492081


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## AdroElectro

Trying something a little different.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

View attachment 492442


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leftover crack

Tetsuo Shima said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 492458


True Blue; Beauty is your face.


----------



## Vaan

On the way down to Singapore


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@ university roud:


----------



## cassycook23

I gots new giant nerd glasses lol <3


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Terra_

I Swear this is Really me


----------



## nburns

cassycook23 said:


> I gots new giant nerd glasses lol <3
> View attachment 493026


Did you try to get nerdy ones on purpose?


----------



## blood roots

entertaining myself with snapchat filters and dumbassery at 2am


----------



## Captain de Wilde

My Face. Bored.com


----------



## Korra

Captain de Wilde said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 493834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Face. Bored.com


Patrolling the Mojave will do that to ya :tongue:


----------



## Captain de Wilde

Korra said:


> Patrolling the Mojave will do that to ya :tongue:


Fallout NV. All Day. Everyday.


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## cassycook23

nburns said:


> Did you try to get nerdy ones on purpose?


lmao yes <3 i love them so much!!!


----------



## cassycook23

Wonderful day at court <3 im not going to jail <3 YAY


----------



## nburns

cassycook23 said:


> Wonderful day at court <3 im not going to jail <3 YAY
> 
> View attachment 494770


It was probably the glasses.


----------



## cassycook23

lmao i bet!!! <3



nburns said:


> It was probably the glasses.


----------



## QueenAtaraxia




----------



## feistyfay

Yay for working hard today!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

That is me (wearing a blazer) with a friend while volunteering at an art event.






​


----------



## leftover crack

feistyfay said:


> View attachment 495458
> 
> 
> Yay for working hard today!


You must be an angel
I can see it in your eyes
Full of wonder and surprise

* *


----------



## bleghc

Sometimes when I'm _really_ bored... :blushed: (Because I _totally_ don't do this all the time, hahaha.)


----------



## nburns

feistyfay said:


> View attachment 495458
> 
> 
> Yay for working hard today!


You look just like your cute avatar!:wink:


----------



## feistyfay

nburns said:


> You look just like your cute avatar!:wink:


I don't know about cute, but thank you, actually, my avatars and game characters do seem to look a lot like me...


----------



## piano




----------



## daleks_exterminate

Bathtime with Neil Gaiman.


----------



## floodbear

not exactly right now, but photo booth took a minute to load


----------



## wolvent42




----------



## Dissonance

feistyfay said:


> View attachment 495458
> 
> 
> Yay for working hard today!


All my smart words left. You are so pretty. Like from a fairy tale.


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

View attachment 496226

Here's to hoping it'll stay purple for longer than a week (because Asian hair powers :/)


----------



## Introvertia

View attachment 496522


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

The garden and I are both inseparable.


----------



## Dissonance

mornen


----------



## Diamante

View attachment 497193


My wonderful self.


----------



## Blue Soul

LuvGen said:


> View attachment 497081
> 
> 
> The garden and I are both inseparable.


To be fair, the garden doesn't have much of a choice but staying now, does it?


----------



## feistyfay

Clueless said:


> You must be an angel
> I can see it in your eyes
> Full of wonder and surprise
> 
> * *



Oh my oh my, how deceiving can the looks be, am I right? Make people see your halo and hide your sins behind those dimples. ^_^ Thank you nonetheless for such an amating compliment and the song...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Blue Soul said:


> To be fair, the garden doesn't have much of a choice but staying now, does it?


Yes, I don't want the garden to float up and fly away although that would be an interesting sight.


----------



## feistyfay

Dissonance said:


> All my smart words left. You are so pretty. Like from a fairy tale.


Thank you for such kind words, dear stranger, I appreciate them so very much and promise to keep my spells to myself, no worries, the coven won't hurt you.


----------



## 124567

View attachment 498114


it's so strange that my pics turn the wrong way :angry: :laughing:


----------



## Shade

This is the longest my hair has ever been. Gonna let it grow for two more months just to see what it looks like, then it has got to go...








@_Xandria_ my pictures used to do that as well, at least the ones I had taken with my phone. So I started rotating them 360 degrees and then re-saving them before uploading, should hopefully work for you as well^^


----------



## LegendaryBoobs




----------



## Wolf

.


----------



## zombiefishy

I like to call myself "fashionable"


----------



## souppumpkin

zombiefishy said:


> I like to call myself "fashionable"


:hearts::hotneko::skunk::hampster::fall::words::ball::typingneko::blushed:
Zombie, you on fleek, guuuuurlllllll


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

A Lone Wolf said:


> Haircut soon.


Nooo don't cut your hair...it looks good imo! (unless you are certain that it would look much better after the haircut, which you obviously might be lol)


----------



## Wolf

.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

zombiefishy said:


> I like to call myself "fashionable"


I hope this fashion would stay..


----------



## Wolf

LuvGen said:


> I hope this fashion would stay..


Turtle hats are so _in_ right now.


----------



## Toru Okada

A Lone Wolf said:


> Haircut soon.


Nice hair. Enjoy it while it lasts haha!


----------



## Wolf

.


----------



## marblecloud95

A Lone Wolf said:


> It's so thick, takes forever to dry.


kind of like my choad when it's been beating up the pussy


----------



## ai.tran.75

My favorite guy  11 years 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EternalNocturne

"Why did I wake up at 5:00am"


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

It's a doge!


----------



## Animal




----------



## Shade

Distry said:


> This is the longest my hair has ever been. Gonna let it grow for two more months just to see what it looks like, then it has got to go...
> 
> View attachment 498178


Yeah, I could only stand it for another month, had it cut yesterday. The hairdresser was so happy, she was tired of people only wanting to cut off a centimeter or something. Anyways, this is me now. I feel like myself again.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Okay I really hate this motherfucking mustache.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Lots of webcam flirting here.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Mange

Distry said:


> Yeah, I could only stand it for another month, had it cut yesterday. The hairdresser was so happy, she was tired of people only wanting to cut off a centimeter or something. Anyways, this is me now. I feel like myself again.
> 
> View attachment 510458
> View attachment 510466


You look like the guy who plays Peeta in the hunger games movies.


----------



## Blue Soul

Animal said:


>


----------



## Shade

xrx said:


> You look like the guy who plays Peeta in the hunger games movies.


Lol, I can live with that :laughing: He's one of few people who has an amazingly strong jawline, yet manages to retain a babyface. Very impressive.


----------



## Roman Empire

Animal said:


>



Love you guys.


----------



## FakeLefty

Magic Micah said:


> "Why did I wake up at 5:00am"


Because you're not cool enough to be a slacker.


----------



## Why so serious

In all my 720P glory, behold!!


----------



## sicksadworlds

it's cold AF


----------



## ShadowsRunner

sicksadworlds said:


> View attachment 515418
> 
> 
> it's cold AF


I don't know who you are
But I love you.I like Daria, too. It's a sick sad world, isn't it? or I mean, you'd have to be sick and sad to take it seriously? gosh, why don't they get it?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Edit: nvm

I decided to take it down.

I pretty much look like a sleep deprived, starving pot head Rilo Ken. 

It's true.

I pretty much just read books, play music, hardly eat, don't sleep enough, and smoke pot all day. 

I am pathetic.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I want to clothes like this for when I play music live or something. Big black boots and a cloak.

"_Forgive me. I feel it again. The pull to the light. Supreme Leader senses it. Show me again, the power of the darkness, and I will let nothing stand in our way. Show me, Grandfather, and I will finish what you started._"


----------



## ShadowsRunner

edit nvm


----------



## floodbear

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I pretty much just read books, play music, hardly eat, don't sleep enough, and smoke pot all day.
> 
> I am pathetic.


ha! this describes me except i dont read anymore.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

xrx said:


> I would say yes


Would you rather

1. squeeze

2. spank

5. or slap her cheeks?

But in a polite manner.

She looks like she has a penchant for bad behavior.


----------



## Mange

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Would you rather
> 
> 1. squeeze
> 
> 2. spank
> 
> 5. or slap her cheeks?
> 
> But in a polite manner.
> 
> She looks like she has a penchant for bad behavior.


I try not to hit on strangers on the internet. If I saw her IRL I would likely wonder what she's like and have a few awkward exchanges with her and not speak to her again. Unless she happens to be particularly funny, that is the one thing that draws me in.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

xrx said:


> I try not to hit on strangers on the internet. If I saw her IRL I would likely wonder what she's like and have a few awkward exchanges with her and not speak to her again. Unless she happens to be particularly funny, that is the one thing that draws me in.


Was that too much?

*sigh*

yes, I just want to get under somebody's skin.


----------



## Mange

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Was that too much?
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> yes, I just want to get under somebody's skin.


I have no the idea, i Dont know this girl. She might be bothered by people talking about slapping her ass. Perhaps we'll soon find out when she sees this discussion.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

xrx said:


> I have no the idea, i Dont know this girl. She might be bothered by people talking about slapping her ass. Perhaps we'll soon find out when she sees this discussion.


Don't be so crude with the language....

I didn't mean that.

I didn't say anything about slapping anything like that, what are you talking about? what the hell.

Oh..oh I just can't help it. I just lose all conscious control and common or rational sense whenever I see a beautiful girl. Anywhere. 

It's a curse.

I am just a sick perverted man.

No squeezie cutsie pics. Nothing.

Nothing at all. I need to go live alone in a dark cathedral, brood, and redeem my soul until these dark desires for flesh leave my body forever. Why do I always ruin these things? I pervert everything...

dark....desires...flesh.....


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Just to clear this whole thing up again.

I would never.

Never think about....spanking....mhysa...never. I would never think about that. I never have.


----------



## Mange

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Would you rather
> 
> 1. squeeze
> 
> 2. spank
> 
> 5. or slap her cheeks?
> 
> But in a polite manner.
> 
> She looks like she has a penchant for bad behavior.


Uhh, okay, whatever. My bad.


----------



## mhysa

@Meteoric Shadows that whole exchange made me lol heartily, i love you <3 it's true that i don't appreciate getting hit on by strangers on the internet but as long as you're not sending me PMs and being gross then it's fine. i am a fan of spanking.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

mhysa said:


> @_Meteoric Shadows_ that whole exchange made me lol heartily, i love you <3 it's true that i don't appreciate getting hit on by strangers on the internet but as long as you're not sending me PMs and being gross then it's fine. i am a fan of spanking.


I HAD SO MANY SWEATY BALL SACK PICS, ALL JUST LIGNED UP AND WAITING.

I AM REALLY DISAPPOINTED.


But yes......yes..........my intuition told me this, and my suspect was correct.

You look so innocent, but you are not. It is so obviously written all over...ALL OVER YOUR FACE.

We can be bad together, while I see other people and forget to tell you, and like...oh wait, what!!??? ha ha ha, just kidding.

Love you.


----------



## Sygma

Meteoric Shadows said:


> This is like my hair, too
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on ma ballzzzzz


Guess that's why you're a dickhead ?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Sygma said:


> Guess that's why you're a dickhead ?


Yers.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh, and I just want to say that I don't really like to hit on people online either; and that even though I do it a fair amount here, it's mostly just a huge joke. It's pretty much entirely sarcastic. Lol.


----------



## Maedalaane

* *














'Sup.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Faey said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sup.



*gulps*

>_>


----------



## Dissonance

Sygma said:


> Who need haircuts


*Fuckin A. *I want to look as cool as you one day.



mhysa said:


> Bored @ work (also i gave myself a haircut)
> 
> View attachment 521442
> 
> 
> View attachment 521450


People are not meant to have looks like this. I'm now convinced that you've somehow cheated at life.


----------



## Laze

Watching some HxH in bed, and fuck me now I know why my friend keeps taking digs at my hair. I look like a gay 12 year old (I'm 25 years old), although the angle isn't really helping is it...those hairdresser conversations though, fuck my life.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Conceal Carry Gun class....just got done. Now I can be strapped when I shop for produce!!



















Instructor. Retired (not really) FBI, Counter-Terrorism, etc. dude....


----------



## Macrosapien

mhysa said:


> Bored @ work (also i gave myself a haircut)
> 
> View attachment 521442
> 
> 
> View attachment 521450


usually your pictures are full of sunlight that its hard to see you entirely. nice to see you clearly.


----------



## Sygma

Dissonance said:


> *Fuckin A. *I want to look as cool as you one day.


----------



## WardRhiannon

Already dressed for bed and this is what my hair looks like when I put it up in a bun while still wet and then take it down.


----------



## SevSevens

My intentions are entirely devious and almost never sincere. If there is consternation on your face it is more than justified, and is in fact an understatement relative to truth.

Friends are unconcerned but should be and enemies bone-chillingly afraid and uncertain.

#normanbaits
View attachment 540762


----------



## Kalix

Just got done cleaning out a friend's basement to make a home recording studio.


----------



## Gossip Goat

SevSevens said:


> My intentions are entirely devious and almost never sincere. If there is consternation on your face it is more than justified, and is in fact an understatement relative to truth.
> 
> Friends are unconcerned but should be and enemies bone-chillingly afraid and uncertain.
> 
> #normanbaits
> View attachment 540762


Eyebrows on fleek


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Eyebrows on fleek


Thanks. Make babies now?


----------



## Acrylic

Happy about Nothing. said:


> Tired af. //Happy Saturday


Off topic but... I saw it say this under your name in the MBTI part lol.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kalix said:


> Just got done cleaning out a friend's basement to make a home recording studio.


you're American? I would have sworn you were from somewhere near the Baltic countries anyway, you're very pretty :tongue:


----------



## Noctis

l looked like Boris from GoldenEye as a kid.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I am such a pleasure to wake up to. I would make the best girlfriend. Gradually stealing the sheets from your side of the bed, probably kicking you a couple times once I've actually managed to catch those elusive Zs. Finally you'd wake up the next morning with my head sitting in a pool of my own drool, sleeping quietly on your chest. If I find someone who can put up with that then they're stupid enough to let me marry them; so I would do just that.


----------



## Riven

AddictiveMuse said:


> I am such a pleasure to wake up to. I would make the best girlfriend. Gradually stealing the sheets from your side of the bed, probably kicking you a couple times once I've actually managed to catch those elusive Zs. Finally you'd wake up the next morning with my head sitting in a pool of my own drool, sleeping quietly on your chest. If I find someone who can put up with that then they're stupid enough to let me marry them; so I would do just that.


You look a lot prettier than I imagined, especially judging from your profile picture. OK, you just got out of bed, I can see that, but yes, this is what I think, even though it might just look like something to cheer you up.


----------



## Clayfighter

why am I still awake!!! whatissleep?!?!? ok time to hit the bed... later people


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Noctis said:


> l looked like Boris from GoldenEye as a kid.
> View attachment 542834


Oh my god :shocked:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SJWDefener said:


> You look a lot prettier than I imagined, especially judging from your profile picture. OK, you just got out of bed, I can see that, but yes, this is what I think, even though it might just look like something to cheer you up.


I'm actually quite comfortable in my looks. I know that I'll never be one to make others go 'woah' or to be incredibly pretty but that's totally fine, I think. There's a lot of shit and a lot of jealousy that comes with being the most attractive girl in the bar - from what I have seen at least. I'm not ugly and I think I look alright. As long as I feel that I look presentable I am totally fine with it. I think it's important to recognise the flaws you have and accept the truth. I can pull a decent amount of suitors in so I'm not so worried about others being attracted to me. 

That being said I appreciate the compliment and apologise for whatever rant that the above was. ^^


----------



## Apple Pine

That's the thing, when you feel anxious about your looks, you start looking for better looking people around you, to "prove" yourself you are bad. It's always going to happen, no matter how you look like. 

What you do is, accept your looks, and take care of yourself - get a good haircut, give your body some water and stuff. 

The most important thing is personality. You know why? Because when you find people that care about you, you just slowly stop being anxious about your looks. There are many beautiful people out there, who are lonely, and they think they look bad. Acceptance is what we need, no matter how we look like.


----------



## Riven

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm actually quite comfortable in my looks. I know that I'll never be one to make others go 'woah' or to be incredibly pretty but that's totally fine, I think. There's a lot of shit and a lot of jealousy that comes with being the most attractive girl in the bar - from what I have seen at least. I'm not ugly and I think I look alright. As long as I feel that I look presentable I am totally fine with it. I think it's important to recognise the flaws you have and accept the truth. I can pull a decent amount of suitors in so I'm not so worried about others being attracted to me.
> 
> That being said I appreciate the compliment and apologise for whatever rant that the above was. ^^


I often don't like the look of myself, so, there you go. One of the reasons why I want to grow out my hair as a guy.


----------



## Noctis

peter pettishrooms said:


> Oh my god :shocked:


It's Boris here! I wasn't that pale, it was just the flash from the phone cam.

Hey, at least I didn't come out like him after he got frozen


----------



## Wolf

.


----------



## Kalix

Morning beach trip


----------



## Rafiki

Going for the post, not going for the most


----------



## Rafiki

@AddictiveMuse

Oh my god, do I see a purple name!?
Has it been that long...
Congratulations, kid.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

A Lone Wolf said:


> This guy has been keeping me up all night, binging GoT is a fun time though.


Shit you're cute...

*tries to be sexy* 
You uh...like Aussies? *winks*
*falls off chair*


----------



## Dissonance

angry


----------



## Privy

View attachment 546706


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

it's been awhile, PerC. How YOU doin?


----------



## Acrylic

Happy about Nothing. said:


> How YOU doin?


Spoken like someone who knows what they're capable of. And is ok with it lol (I can collapse you into a puddle of "awwww!" right now! but I won't... I'm only gonna crank it to 6, when I coulda gone 11. I know to watch my own strength around you humans)

Hmm, what's a good irish song that goes with this. I know...


----------



## Noctis

Mothtodark said:


> why am I still awake!!! whatissleep?!?!? ok time to hit the bed... later people


White hippie Jesus?


----------



## lunaticrabbits

.


----------



## sereneone

SavvyNavvy said:


> View attachment 546706


This has a very Jedi feel to it.


----------



## Millie




----------



## Eset

Me now:









Me the other day:









Both of which I look like a ****** in their own respect.


----------



## Privy

Miles O said:


>


Aw, that's too cuticle.


----------



## Wolf

Miles O said:


>


Sheesh! Where is your decency? Put some clothes on!


----------



## Kalix




----------



## Eset

Kalix said:


> * *


Why are your eyes so shy boy?


----------



## Kalix

narcissistic said:


> Why are your eyes so shy boy?


My eyes and sunlight don't get along all the time. 










And I'm too outdoorsy to not own half a dozen pairs of sunglasses


----------



## Mange

View attachment 550170


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## meaningless

*****intp hottie alert*****


----------



## Eset

zoec said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 550218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****intp hottie alert*****


My eyes melted from the heat, I'm suing you.

P.s. Those specs are undeniably "hot".


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> My eyes melted from the heat, I'm suing you.
> 
> P.s. Those specs are undeniably "hot".


I know, I'm smokin


----------



## meaningless

narcissistic said:


> Me now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of which I look like a ****** in their own respect.


wowowow You're cute :blushed: damn i sound creepy and fangirlish


----------



## AddictiveMuse

spidershane said:


> View attachment 551138
> 
> View attachment 551146
> 
> View attachment 551154


Oh shit you're cute



narcissistic said:


> Me looking gay, I mean cool:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in my natural raw form: still gay
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ughh I need a better camera :c


Oh shit you're cute



huhh said:


> lot of cuties here
> 
> View attachment 551906
> 
> 
> just woke up ^_^


Oh shit it's huhh! :3


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AddictiveMuse said:


> Finally got a haircut. I feel better now.


Hnnng


----------



## Eset

AddictiveMuse said:


> Finally got a haircut. I feel better now.
> 
> 
> * *


Oh shit, that room's a mess.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

narcissistic said:


> Oh shit, that room's a mess.


I'm ENFP. Messy rooms are part of the ENFP experience.


----------



## Eset

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm ENFP. Messy rooms are part of the ENFP experience.


I'll happily come over and clean it up, then make it a mess again.

You can decide how to take that.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

narcissistic said:


> I'll happily come over and clean it up, then make it a mess again.
> 
> You can decide how to take that.


You're going to take a dump on her bed?


----------



## Eset

WamphyriThrall said:


> You're going to take a dump on her bed?


Which one?

I'm outta here, you didn't see anything.

bye!


----------



## Sarah Arminell

Honestly I'm a mess! :laughing::tongue::carrot:


----------



## Clayfighter

Bam! New profile pic material I think


----------



## AddictiveMuse

WamphyriThrall said:


> Hnnng


Are you constipated or is that your 'I find you at the very least slightly attractive' noise? :wink:


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AddictiveMuse said:


> Are you constipated or is that your 'I find you at the very least slightly attractive' noise? :wink:


No, that would be, "B-laAAaaArrGgh!"


----------



## Eset

WamphyriThrall said:


> No, that would be, "B-laAAaaArrGgh!"


Sorry, I slipped some laxative in your coffee.

Enjoy :3


----------



## WamphyriThrall

narcissistic said:


> Sorry, I slipped some laxative in your coffee.
> 
> Enjoy :3


Don't need no laxative for that ;_;


----------



## Dissonance

kaleidoscope said:


> A picture of me right now the other day when I felt purty.


If you posted a picture every day someone feels you're purty we'd need a new subforum. :blushed:


----------



## kaleidoscope

Dissonance said:


> If you posted a picture every day someone feels you're purty we'd need a new subforum. :blushed:












:blushed:


----------



## Kalix

Waitin' for the rain to stop so I can go to the beach


----------



## Chouaib

...


----------



## Stockholmaren

This is me after watching porn


----------



## Ausserirdische

Not taken now, but oh well.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

EDIT: Oh shit, another upside down pic. Sorry for that.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Yawn good night folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkp


----------



## Communal Soap




----------



## bleghc

Just realized: why do we waste money on make-up when we have the right lighting/filter as a cheap - not to mention, convenient alternative? Would r8 8/8, m8s.


* *




View attachment 568825




:wink:


* *















:blushed:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Narcissus

Long time no see, eh?


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Firelily

Well Me. out partying


----------



## MolaMola

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eset




----------



## bleghc

_"No, you don't get it. I'm LITERALLY out of this world."_


* *




I like to think I'm funnier than I actually am.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Primal, fuckers.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Tired mama pajama ... (Not a mama, likely a pajama)


* *


----------



## Rose for a Heart




----------



## SirEarl




----------



## Amy

SirEarl said:


>


AWWWWWWW! You look like Tobey Maguire!


----------



## SirEarl

Karla said:


> AWWWWWWW! You look like Tobey Maguire!


Hm, your right...

My friends also resembled me to the younger Robert Downey Jr.

Still, my personality sucks so I'm horrible at dating.


----------



## Amy

SirEarl said:


> Hm, your right...
> 
> My friends also resembled me to the younger Robert Downey Jr.


Haha yeah! Are you a boss?


----------



## SirEarl

Karla said:


> Haha yeah! Are you a boss?


Soon to be...
I work for a large company so it'll take me a while to become CEO. But, there's always the option of making your own company or joining another.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Amy

SirEarl said:


> Soon to be...
> I work for a large company so it'll take me a while to become CEO. But, there's always the option of making your own company or joining another.


Interesting!
You could ask... "Is there a vacation for owner?"


----------



## Ghostcolors

Classic pillow behind the back look


----------



## ShadowsRunner

S16M4 said:


> Holding in a fart like....


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Sygma said:


> Because @*cricket* make me take pictures lately.
> 
> Lost about 35 pounds so yeah I'm sharing this.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

WamphyriThrall said:


> Hnnng


Omg, you are so passionate and lively. How does the world handle you?


----------



## needmorenachos

Here is my face, holaaa.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

That look is called: "You know what I want; and you know you are going to give it to me, so stop the games woman."


----------



## Eset

When the meat is too spicy:


----------



## ai.tran.75

needmorenachos said:


> View attachment 576498
> 
> Here is my face, holaaa.


10/10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

that awkward moment when youre too lazy to change so you grab some Diritos and collapse on the couch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riven

Narcissus said:


> View attachment 569522
> 
> Long time no see, eh?


Hey Katniss!


----------



## Schmendricks

'Hoy.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Miss Bingley

Not my best look, but I'm studying the history of war and i don't need to look cute to do that.


----------



## Catwalk

_Sitting my way to lateness._


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Here, have a pair of sunglasses porn..


----------



## WamphyriThrall

d'awww ;'''''


----------



## Macrosapien

Catwalk said:


> _Sitting my way to lateness._


damn I was expecting the big reveal of catwalks face lol. ffs nice picture though anyways.


----------



## Mick Travis

View attachment 579626


----------



## Stockholmaren

Catwalk said:


> _Sitting my way to lateness._


How dare you spread your legs, blocking the way for potential passengers? I know exactly what you are doing! You are dominating those stairs with your filthy womanpreading.


----------



## Roman Empire

LillyFlower said:


> View attachment 583905


Can I kiss them? (lol)


----------



## AdroElectro

Me and my ESFP


----------



## Roman Empire

AdroElectro said:


> Me and my ESFP
> View attachment 583938


You guys are sweet together :3


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Meteoric Shadows said:


> The lighting in this picture is really dark and it's hard to really make out clearly. Like, what are those things behind you? all aspects I cannot tell properly.
> 
> I don't know, this picture...


The only thing you should be concerned about in the photo is me, bruh.  

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> The only thing you should be concerned about in the photo is me, bruh.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


I don't think you have provided me enough reason.


----------



## Firelily

Ahhhhh
I'm looking down and i'm not meant to be. lol


----------



## megmento

Hello from Asia. This is me and t̷h̷e̷ ̷p̷e̷r̷s̷o̷n̷ ̷I̷ ̷a̷m̷ ̷r̷e̷f̷e̷r̷r̷i̷n̷g̷ ̷t̷o̷ ̷i̷n̷ ̷m̷y̷ ̷s̷i̷g̷n̷a̷t̷u̷r̷e̷ my favorite INTJ friend.


* *


----------



## Amy

michaelthemessiah said:


> that awkward moment when youre too lazy to change so you grab some *Doritos* and collapse on the couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE DORITOS!!!!!!!!! IT'S JUST... PERFECT!!!!!!!! :shocked::kitteh:
I wonder why there are people in this world who hate it. Maybe they had an awful childhood


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Karla said:


> I LOVE DORITOS!!!!!!!!! IT'S JUST... PERFECT!!!!!!!! :shocked::kitteh:
> I wonder why there are people in this world who hate it. Maybe they had an awful childhood


No one hates doritos....maybe because someone.... took them out > 

but for reals dont hate the dorito 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy

michaelthemessiah said:


> No one hates doritos....maybe because someone.... took them out >
> 
> but for reals dont hate the dorito
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor people. Trauma sucks.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I don't think you have provided me enough reason.


And how exactly can I provide you with enough reason? 😶

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> And how exactly can I provide you with enough reason? 
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Something with some more effort enthusiasm and pep. Where;s color? where's the life? show me some pizazz. I want to be dazzled, not mildly sprinkled with cup cake powder and cinnamon.

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shade




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Purrfessor

bridmaga said:


> View attachment 585738


Ha you have the same kind of smile as me. I don't see that often. The two lines making the shape of / \ around the nose, the closed lips, the wider more flat lip instead of the rounder dippy one, the eyes half squinted, skin tightly pulled under the mouth. You must have a good mixture of analyzation skills + empathy? It's like half way between serious and joyous. I also do the same thing with my hand, putting it over my heart while fingers are clumped together. I think I might understand you more than I should just from a picture lol.  It's weird seeing my body language in another person.

edit: ah it must be the "I don't like talking about myself" and self-development thing. Just read your bio. That's the connection I'm seeing.


----------



## bridmaga

Stelliferous said:


> Ha you have the same kind of smile as me. I don't see that often. The two lines making the shape of / \ around the nose, the closed lips, the wider more flat lip instead of the rounder dippy one, the eyes half squinted, skin tightly pulled under the mouth. You must have a good mixture of analyzation skills + empathy? It's like half way between serious and joyous. I also do the same thing with my hand, putting it over my heart while fingers are clumped together. I think I might understand you more than I should just from a picture lol.  It's weird seeing my body language in another person.
> 
> edit: ah it must be the "I don't like talking about myself" and self-development thing. Just read your bio. That's the connection I'm seeing.


I peeked at your pics and I really see the resemblance....spooky but intriguing. Honestly, I have always been self-conscious of my nasolabial folds, or as I like to call it my Steven Tyler mouth :laughing:

I would like to believe I have strong analytical & empathetic qualities, haha. Still, I'm glad my smug face comes across as serious yet joyous...usually it's just serious. So far, you are are spot on with your observations, kudos! But the real question is....is your voice also monotone? And are you a big with hand gestures while speaking?


----------



## Purrfessor

bridmaga said:


> I peeked at your pics and I really see the resemblance....spooky but intriguing. Honestly, I have always been self-conscious of my nasolabial folds, or as I like to call it my Steven Tyler mouth :laughing:
> 
> I would like to believe I have strong analytical & empathetic qualities, haha. Still, I'm glad my smug face comes across as serious yet joyous...usually it's just serious. So far, you are are spot on with your observations, kudos! But the real question is....is your voice also monotone? And are you a big with hand gestures while speaking?


My nasolabial folds are actually more emphasized these days due to being angry a lot lately. I kind of like them though, because I like looking angry. It shows I care. 

Monotone? I used to. And I still do sometimes when talking to like someone I've known a long time. But usually I throw in charisma so people don't think I'm an asshole when I make jokes and also so people are more receptive to my words since I teach people things. But when I just make comments usually from observation it can be real monotonous. The more casual = the more monotonous.

Hmm hand gestures while speaking. I'm capable of not doing anything while speaking but if I'm trying to communicate clearly and gain reception then I do. It's a lot like the monotone I have in that the more casual the circumstance the less effort I put in. And a lot of times it's not hand gestures and I find myself moving around and jumping and looking away while I talk. King of like a mafia boss who is casually saying "you disappoint me" while he's like filing his nails or something. My natural state is some form of interaction. 

I change a lot. Very adaptive. 

I think what it is is having both enneagram 7 and enneagram 2 in your tritype. It's rare to have two opposites because they can be contradictory. 2 and 7 is an opposite, 4 and 8 is an opposite, and 1 and 5 is an opposite. 

The 2 part is focused on being helpful and the 7 part is focused on just living and being a changing being from one moment to the next. 7 doesn't like to talk about themself because they change focus regularly and one question about you can turn into a million. 2 also doesn't like to talk about themself because they want to talk about another person. They use talking about themself in a way to gain influence over others. For example "you can trust me because I have been through X." Or "I am the best man for the job because I am capable of X."

So in your smile I can see both the natural side of it like a 7 and also the influential side of it like a 2. Not sure if you're into enneagram but it does make sense in that realm.


----------



## bridmaga

Stelliferous said:


> My nasolabial folds are actually more emphasized these days due to being angry a lot lately. I kind of like them though, because I like looking angry. It shows I care.
> 
> Monotone? I used to. And I still do sometimes when talking to like someone I've known a long time. But usually I throw in charisma so people don't think I'm an asshole when I make jokes and also so people are more receptive to my words since I teach people things. But when I just make comments usually from observation it can be real monotonous. The more casual = the more monotonous.
> 
> Hmm hand gestures while speaking. I'm capable of not doing anything while speaking but if I'm trying to communicate clearly and gain reception then I do. It's a lot like the monotone I have in that the more casual the circumstance the less effort I put in. And a lot of times it's not hand gestures and I find myself moving around and jumping and looking away while I talk. King of like a mafia boss who is casually saying "you disappoint me" while he's like filing his nails or something. My natural state is some form of interaction.
> 
> I change a lot. Very adaptive.
> 
> I think what it is is having both enneagram 7 and enneagram 2 in your tritype. It's rare to have two opposites because they can be contradictory. 2 and 7 is an opposite, 4 and 8 is an opposite, and 1 and 5 is an opposite.
> 
> The 2 part is focused on being helpful and the 7 part is focused on just living and being a changing being from one moment to the next. 7 doesn't like to talk about themself because they change focus regularly and one question about you can turn into a million. 2 also doesn't like to talk about themself because they want to talk about another person. They use talking about themself in a way to gain influence over others. For example "you can trust me because I have been through X." Or "I am the best man for the job because I am capable of X."
> 
> So in your smile I can see both the natural side of it like a 7 and also the influential side of it like a 2. Not sure if you're into enneagram but it does make sense in that realm.


* "I kind of like them though, because I like looking angry. It shows I care."* I like this interpretation; I never thought of it this way. 
*
"But usually I throw in charisma so people don't think I'm an asshole when I make jokes..."* I can relate  Do you teach as a profession? 

*King of like a mafia boss who is casually saying "you disappoint me" while he's like filing his nails or something. * Great visual :laughing:

I'm not well versed in enneagram but a brief search/your explaining paints an excellent picture...I'm just not outgoing as some of the 7 & 2 descriptions depict.


----------



## Purrfessor

bridmaga said:


> * "I kind of like them though, because I like looking angry. It shows I care."* I like this interpretation; I never thought of it this way.
> *
> "But usually I throw in charisma so people don't think I'm an asshole when I make jokes..."* I can relate  Do you teach as a profession?
> 
> *King of like a mafia boss who is casually saying "you disappoint me" while he's like filing his nails or something. * Great visual :laughing:
> 
> I'm not well versed in enneagram but a brief search/your explaining paints an excellent picture...I'm just not outgoing as some of the 7 & 2 descriptions depict.


Outgoing is relative. The descriptions are not based on reality, but rather "traits" that have nothing to do with the type. 7s and 2s may tend to be outgoing, but it's not a cause/effect thing. When I'm high in energy then I'll be more outgoing and when I'm low on energy then I'll be more reserved. It's an energy thing not a type thing lol. 

I will teach as a profession. Working toward being a personal trainer. Teaching people to take control. And I guess I teach in my free time to, mostly to people who are victims and need help. But that's just because I know what it's like to not have help and be expected of something that you struggle with. 

A better example than a mafia boss is "The Joker", he's always doing something unrelated while talking.


----------



## bridmaga

Stelliferous said:


> Outgoing is relative. The descriptions are not based on reality, but rather "traits" that have nothing to do with the type. 7s and 2s may tend to be outgoing, but it's not a cause/effect thing. When I'm high in energy then I'll be more outgoing and when I'm low on energy then I'll be more reserved. It's an energy thing not a type thing lol.
> 
> I will teach as a profession. Working toward being a personal trainer. Teaching people to take control. And I guess I teach in my free time to, mostly to people who are victims and need help. But that's just because I know what it's like to not have help and be expected of something that you struggle with.
> 
> A better example than a mafia boss is "The Joker", he's always doing something unrelated while talking.


Ooooh, I see. Yeah, I'm still ironing out logical fallacies from my thinking process, thanks for recognizing/clearing that up. 

I can definitely sense a genuine desire to teach and a great deal of patience from your writing. That's very noble of you to want to help those with less than desirable situations. Healing others by mind and body I see


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Miniblini said:


> My interview was cancelled and rescheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Feeling feels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, serious business time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk



I love that expression in the first picture. It's like the ultimate look of mild mannered disgruntlement.

At least on the surface but your eyes are like gates to hell, it's true. I would never want to be on your angry side.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

November Has Come said:


> Your avatar makes me want to vomit
> 
> self:
> View attachment 590922



You should wear one of these shirts instead.


----------



## Mange

Meteoric Shadows said:


> You should wear one of these shirts instead.


I just wanted a coke BUT SHE WOULDNT GIVE IT TO ME

Edit: lyrics are off. I Dont listen to that shit anymore


----------



## shazam

Me with socks on my ears.


----------



## johnnyyukon

That number "6" Pin. That's me.


----------



## olonny

spidershane said:


> Me with socks on my ears.
> 
> View attachment 591154


That is an interesting animal you've created there


----------



## shazam

olonny said:


> That is an interesting animal you've created there


I'm a cross between a dog and a man with really cold ears.


----------



## olonny

spidershane said:


> I'm a cross between a dog and a man with really cold ears.


a creative human dog I should say. So how are the socks as earflaps? You might have just started a new trend there


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> That number "6" Pin. That's me.


Evacuation?

You should hike it to Atlanta 

No evacuations here.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> Evacuation?
> 
> You should hike it to Atlanta
> 
> No evacuations here.


Depends on whether or not we're having kids, I suppose.


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> Depends on whether or not we're having kids, I suppose.


Lol, what?


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> Depends on whether or not we're having kids, I suppose.


o m g YES


----------



## Firelily

spidershane said:


> Me with socks on my ears.
> 
> View attachment 591154


lol you're funny

but in a good way :tongue:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> Lol, what?


haha, i was 100% sure you wouldn't get that. cuz it's you  But ask around :laughing:



hint: @ok not what i meant does NOT want me to "evacuate."


----------



## Cotillion

johnnyyukon said:


> That number "6" Pin. That's me.


*enhances*


----------



## Endologic

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> I swear I look like someone famous here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


Is this Brienne of Tarth?


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> hint: @ok not what i meant does NOT want me to "evacuate."


I'm not a baby machine tho. I have a good butt and stuff anyway


----------



## shazam

olonny said:


> a creative human dog I should say. So how are the socks as earflaps? You might have just started a new trend there


Why thankyou. I must say they're pretty good. They allow me to hear things I never thought possible. 

This is me DJ'ing at a local bedroom. 









There was a huge turnout this year.


----------



## Mick Travis

spidershane said:


> There was a huge turnout this year.
> 
> View attachment 591402


I'd like to hear some of your Fruity Loops.


----------



## shazam

Mick Travis said:


> I'd like to hear some of your Fruity Loops.



* *




I'm not really a dj I'm just tryna get laid


----------



## Mick Travis

spidershane said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really a dj I'm just tryna get laid


You can at least have a lot of fun with the free program, Mixxx.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Cotillion said:


> *enhances*


LMFAO

yeah, that's about right


----------



## johnnyyukon

spidershane said:


> Why thankyou. I must say they're pretty good. They allow me to hear things I never thought possible.
> 
> This is me DJ'ing at a local bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 591394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a huge turnout this year.
> 
> View attachment 591402





DUDE, I get soooo many gigs at my bedroom too!



Mick Travis said:


> You can at least have a lot of fun with the free program, Mixxx.




Mixxx is pretty great for a free program and the controller support is insane. 

I'm trying to get used to Serato. Traktor is da bomb, but requires a PHD for controller mapping, I've played with 'em all, but I keep going back to dJay Pro, baby. Spotify integration is sooooooo dope. Perfect song matching, though Mixed in Key is, uh, Key.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> I'm not a baby machine tho. I have a good butt and stuff anyway


Yeah? then you should put your money where your mouth is and take a pic of it RIGHT NOW.

And yo, I know. That's what evacuation's for :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

ok not what i meant said:


> o m g YES


You'd roofie us both if we were in the same room


----------



## Apple Pine

I am not sure if I ever shared a picture on here. lol

Type based on pic? xD


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah? then you should put your money where your mouth is and take a pic of it RIGHT NOW.
> 
> And yo, I know. That's what evacuation's for :laughing:


Lol don't tempt me. I probably would, I'm really bored.

Then I'll be like omg why did I do that.

I'd trade a butt for a butt maybe :gentleman:


----------



## WamphyriThrall

We want Johnny's hairy chest!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> Lol don't tempt me. I probably would, I'm really bored.



Consider yourself tempted


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

You are all going to die in the hurricane anyway.....might as well share while you are still around.... ;D


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apple Pine said:


> I am not sure if I ever shared a picture on here. lol
> 
> Type based on pic? xD


*squeals*


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> Consider yourself tempted





Frenetic Tranquility said:


> You are all going to die in the hurricane anyway.....might as well share while you are still around.... ;D


Bad influences, lol.

Hi PerC, I'm Veggie and this is my butt. It's not that good, I lied.

But it is a butt.

And I wear tie die and yoga pants on Saturday nights.










Okaaay, so I wanna see ENTP butts now...


----------



## Veggie

^Omg, what a hoebag.


----------



## olonny

Tonight I feel so 50s and I really don't know why


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> Bad influences, lol.
> 
> Hi PerC, I'm Veggie and this is my butt. It's not that good, I lied.
> 
> But it is a butt.
> 
> And I wear tie die and yoga pants on Saturday nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okaaay, so I wanna see ENTP butts now...



YESSSSS!!! SWHIIIIIIIING.

Props. And classy.




Veggie said:


> ^Omg, what a hoebag.


God, I know right?







hmm, ENTP butt....


----------



## Cotillion

Veggie said:


> _I wear tie die and yoga pants on Saturday nights_












on behalf of PerC's men everywhere we whole heartedly support your decision


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


>


:applause::applause:

(That was for your butt Johnny, not the butts of the children you included. Just... for the record).


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> :applause::applause:
> 
> (That was for your butt Johnny, not the butts of the children you included. Just... for the record).


So you were focusing on children's butts. There's help out there veg.


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> So you were focusing on children's butts. There's help out there veg.


You know we're all focused on the butt at the end of the boy butt trail.

The modesty's hot too though. LOL.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Hulie

Shinsei said:


> Neither do you. Mate


I'm too cute; I'd break the thread. It's for your benefit, friend. hahahaha

jk I'm ugly.


----------



## Shinsei

Hulie said:


> I'm too cute; I'd break the thread. It's for your benefit, friend. hahahaha
> 
> jk I'm ugly.


You are married, I don't think so.


----------



## megmento

Shinsei said:


> You are married, I don't think so.


That's a hasty generalization. Lol (though I don't believe Hulie too )

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

megmento said:


> That's a hasty generalization. Lol (though I don't believe Hulie too )
> 
> Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


Well what I meant to imply was that is that from a subjective(many) there is someone who finds her attractive. Eh?


----------



## Hulie

Shinsei said:


> You are married, I don't think so.


Okay, now I'm confused. What does that have to do with this thread or being ugly? 

Wait, did you think I was being serious about any of the above??

Edit: Shinsei, I don't know if you will see this, but I completely misread your post. I thought you were saying I was disgusting for being married and saying I love AshOrLey or something. XD


----------



## Shinsei

Hulie said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. What does that have to do with this thread or being ugly?
> 
> Wait, did you think I was being serious about any of the above??


The thread is being derailed. 

No I knew you were joking but for some reason I could't help myself answer it. LOL


----------



## megmento

Shinsei said:


> Well what I meant to imply was that is that from a subjective(many) there is someone who finds her attractive. Eh?


Oh yea kind of get what you mean 

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinsei

Why do we always end up derailing threads


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Y'all can get it back on track by posting your own pics here


----------



## Shinsei

Yea good idea


* *




<3


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Shinsei said:


> Yea good idea
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Wow you're really good looking! XP XP


----------



## Shinsei

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Wow you're really good looking! XP XP


Hahah thanks


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Wow you're really good looking! XP XP


Yes. I have scored haven't I?


----------



## Eset

AddictiveMuse said:


> I thought 'kys' could possibly mean kill yourself in internet slang but I thought: 'surely no one is bitter enough on here to tell me to kill myself. ...Surely.' So naturally I looked it up on urban dictionary and I'll be damned! That was in fact the description.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem like a nice funny guy.


Are you a casual to the internet?


----------



## AshOrLey

Lol aight in all seriousness, I've been meaning to post a pic on here for a while now. Truth is just that I'm really shy. But in contrast from my previous joke, I actually like the way I look. Which cancels out the shyness in a way (if that makes any sense at all). 

The main reason why I want to share my pic tho is not really because I want to look "good" in front of others and make me feel better about myself (I don't require validation), but actually because I think sharing our pictures gives us a kind of unique amiability in which we can easily share our feelings with together. In other words, I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling. I believe a picture of ourselves tells a thousand words in comparison to anything else, especially regarding how we feel. Lmao I know someone is probably going to want to date me right away or something, but before you see the pic just know that a full commitment is what i'm thinking of. K? :3 

N sorry for the bad lighting/angle, this pic is still great tho imho at least because you wouldn't get this from any other girl! roud:  (Ok now I wrote too much lol, it's just that I gotta make you understand )


* *


----------



## Amy

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA you guys are sillyyyyyyy :tongue:


----------



## Shade

AshOrLey said:


> * *


Joke's on you, I like that song!

Also, in the interest of getting this thread back on track


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Distry said:


> Joke's on you, I like that song!
> 
> Also, in the interest of getting this thread back on track
> 
> View attachment 594810


You're cute!


----------



## Shade

Blue Ribbon said:


> You're cute!


Thanks, you too (I think I saw your picture in one of these threads two or three days ago) :wink:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Distry said:


> Thanks, you too (I think I saw your picture in one of these threads two or three days ago) :wink:


Aw! Thanks XD


----------



## johnnyyukon

TheHuman said:


> ok...


I like the lumberjack chic.

Verdict: fine.


----------



## Gabrilost

I´m not sure if i know how to upload an image, but i´ll try. 
Hello from Spain!


----------



## Firelily

Gabrilost said:


> I´m not sure if i know how to upload an image, but i´ll try.
> Hello from Spain!
> View attachment 595346


Hello from New Zealand


----------



## Saturniid

Ha HA!

Managed to get a better picture and convinced my fiance to join in on the fun! (Displeased Mr. INTJ was displeased :I Can't tell _at all_, right?) 

Hope this makes up for the crappy webcam one from a few days ago.


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## leictreon

hai


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## leictreon

Macrosapien said:


>


...we're cousins, it seems.

black nerd squad begin.


----------



## Eset

Uglyboy95 here:


----------



## Mange

tfw when you've been waiting on a text back from homeboy for over an hour and you start thinking it isn't coming


----------



## Siri

Only because I'm bored.


* *


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Whoa, gorgeous.


----------



## Eset

Indian fuck buddies.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Britannia said:


> Indian fuck buddies.


:dry:


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> :dry:


:dry:


----------



## Siri

Have a nice time fucking yourself.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Sigh it's gonna take some time for me to identify which witch is witch lol (seriously)


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Sigh it's gonna take some time for me to identify which witch is witch lol (seriously)


You know me, right?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Delight said:


> Have a nice time fucking yourself.


Ha,
that was fairly good.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> You know me, right?


Ofc I do <3


----------



## Amy

Springwood Slasher said:


> lol, why do you attract so many creeps? Don't answer...


Aaaa... can you explain?


----------



## Amy

Springwood Slasher said:


> * *


Pior cara... :sad:
LOL


----------



## Felipe

Witch of Karma said:


> Pior cara... :sad:
> LOL


To te enchendo só:tongue:

...

Back on topic: are you gonna take a picture dressed as a witch for halloween? I wish we had those nice pumpkins here in Brasil... :crazy:


----------



## Amy

Springwood Slasher said:


> To te enchendo só:tongue:
> 
> ...
> 
> Back on topic: are you gonna take a picture dressed as a witch for halloween? I wish we had those nice pumpkins here in Brasil... :crazy:


You mean, the halloween party here on perc? No. My mother would think it is satanic LOL :laughing: so no. But that would be nice! Good idea! 
Mas nós temos abóbora... tem o nome de jerimum aqui. Eu odeio comer isso


----------



## Felipe

Witch of Karma said:


> You mean, the halloween party here on perc? No. My mother would think it is satanic LOL :laughing:


Your mom is just like my mom:laughing:... that's actually bad:frustrating:


----------



## Amy

Springwood Slasher said:


> Your mom is just like my mom:laughing:... that's actually bad:frustrating:


Tradition SUCKS. May this shit get outta here. Amen!


----------



## Felipe

Witch of Karma said:


> Tradition SUCKS. May this shit get outta here. Amen!


I'm a traditionalist we cannot be friends anymore:happy:


----------



## Amy

Springwood Slasher said:


> I'm a traditionalist we cannot be friends anymore:happy:


Haha. In what ways are you a traditionalist? Maybe we aren't talking about the same kind of tradition


----------



## Felipe

Witch of Karma said:


> Haha. In what ways are you a traditionalist? Maybe we aren't talking about the same kind of tradition


Halloween is a tradition I think


----------



## Amy

Springwood Slasher said:


> Halloween is a tradition I think


:laughing: ok, I must give my definition of tradition: things that are old and nonsensical enough to deserve to exist


----------



## nicoloco90

stay at home hair  

View attachment 597162


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Its a really bright day today 











But I'm stuck at home studying (or trying to).... :/


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Its a really bright day today
> 
> View attachment 597178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm stuck at home studying (or trying to).... :/
> 
> View attachment 597186


I love it!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Eset

It's ya boi back at it again with the:


----------



## Siri

A pleb indeed.


----------



## Eset

Just cos your selfie game isn't as stronk.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Witch of Certainty said:


> I love it!! <3 <3 <3


You love the pics or the person who's in them?


----------



## Blue Ribbon

mjn_the_enfp said:


> You love the pics or the person who's in them?


The obvious answer! You! You're the sister I've always wanted :3


----------



## Siri

Selfie game = pleb game


----------



## Blue Soul

So many witches of something out tonight. Is there a secret formation of a coven that I don't know of?


----------



## Harker

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Awh well I'm here


Why are you not one of them?

#gayforpay


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Jonathan Harker said:


> Why are you not one of them?
> 
> #gayforpay


One of whom? The witches?


----------



## Siri

Jonathan Harker said:


> I haven't been invited, but I already have a H name.
> Need me some new better friends, mayhap.


In that case:


----------



## Harker

Witch of Delight said:


> In that case:


why did you join, you don't fit in


----------



## Siri

Jonathan Harker said:


> why did you join, you don't fit in


My Ne told me to do so. 
I listen to it whenever I'm bored.


----------



## Harker

Witch of Delight said:


> My Ne told me to do so.
> I listen to it whenever I'm bored.


Why do you get bored so much? No boyfriend to entertain?


----------



## Harker

mjn_the_enfp said:


> One of whom? The witches?


Yes


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Jonathan Harker said:


> Yes





mjn_the_enfp said:


> Ehh I guess I'll pass, I kinda understand the plight of the others trying to figure out who's who lawl.


There


----------



## Roman Empire

PrimitiveIII said:


> tfw when you've been waiting on a text back from homeboy for over an hour and you start thinking it isn't coming


Your picture really fits the way you write on perC. Kind of rough, no bullshit-ish. Unimpressed


----------



## Firelily

apa said:


> Your picture really fits the way you write on perC. Kind of rough, no bullshit-ish. Unimpressed


yay a pic at last


----------



## Roman Empire

LillyFlower said:


> yay a pic at last


Well I could post a picture. But I have spammed pictures/video's/personal details the last few days. I think people need a break from my face


----------



## Firelily

apa said:


> Well I could post a picture. But I have spammed pictures/video's/personal details the last few days. I think people need a break from my face


NO YOUR AWESOME! everyone else just talks


----------



## Tzara

do snaps count??? What am I saying, of course they do..

* *


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Tzara said:


> do snaps count??? What am I saying, of course they do..
> 
> * *


Aw cute!


----------



## Kingego




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

woke up late, inhaling my first of many coffees of the day.


----------



## Kingego

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 601330
> 
> woke up late, inhaling my first of many coffees of the day.


More than 3 cups a day does not cause tachycardia for you? Maybe i am the only one who is bad with much coffee.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Kingego said:


> More than 3 cups a day does not cause tachycardia for you? Maybe i am the only one who is bad with much coffee.


Nope. Maybe by my 6th cup I realize how high strung I am, but my tolerance for caffeine is decent since I've consumed awfully high amounts of it for.. a while.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 601330
> 
> woke up late, inhaling my first of many coffees of the day.










.....


----------



## Miniblini

Eating Mac and Cheese!

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> Each picture has a different hand pose; focus on the hand, it's where the mystery of the Universe lays.


Pffff yeah right, all you do is a v sign or your "kawaii" pose, nothing, or the occasional middle finger afaik. Some _great_ mystery of the universe to discover there XP


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Pffff yeah right, all you do is a v sign or your "kawaii" pose, nothing, or the occasional middle finger afaik. Some _great_ mystery of the universe to discover there XP


All I'm hearing is:










"_Why can't I be as kawaii as Narci??_"


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> All I'm hearing is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_Why can't I be as kawaii as Narci??_"


Heh your perceiving skills seem to be quite poor then XD










(I just realized how uncomfortable I am when it comes to openly bragging about myself >_<)


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Heh your perceiving skills seem to be quite poor then XD


lmao, good denial I see; your post was swimming in Jellyfish.



> (I just realized how uncomfortable I am when it comes to openly bragging about myself >_<)


lmao; so you put others down who are more confident than you, top logic!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> lmao, good denial I see; your post was swimming in Jellyfish.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao; so you put others down who are more confident than you, top logic!


At least I tried


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> At least I tried


It's okay there, buddy.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> It's okay there, buddy.


Besides (should've mentioned this sooner, now it's gonna sound fake lol) it wasn't my intention to put you down anyway, I was just pointing it out. Afterall, I'm not like you


----------



## Eset

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Besides (should've mentioned this sooner, now it's gonna sound fake lol) it wasn't my intention to put you down anyway, I was just pointing it out.


I know, I was joking.











> Afterall, I'm not like you












... It's better to be me than you.
(how's that for size?)


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

narcissistic said:


> I know, I was joking.


I don't think I assumed otherwise 



narcissistic said:


> ... It's better to be me than you.


Why yes, I guess there are people who _aspire_ to be like you in life


----------



## Blue Ribbon

narcissistic said:


> Each picture has a different hand pose; focus on the hand, it's where the mystery of the Universe lays.


Idk... smile for a change? No that might be too creepy


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> Idk... smile for a change? No that might be too creepy


I only smile when it's authentic; I dislike fake smiles.


----------



## Wolf

.


----------



## Angelo

I took a picture of myself while i was watching tv, just to see what my neutral face looks like...
And apparently i cant post the picture straight...
...
just imagine an isfp staring blankly into the distance


----------



## Eset

Just rotate the image by editing it.


----------



## Roman Empire

Going to bring back a book to the library, my anus is freezing in Denmark!


----------



## leictreon




----------



## Angelo

narcissistic said:


> Just rotate the image by editing it.


i did tried that, it just kept it how i edited it. the picture is probably too tall, ill crop it later maybe


----------



## Angelo




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I'm so tired, why am I awake? :crying:


----------



## Mick Travis

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I'm so tired, why am I awake? :crying:


I just had the same thought. Goodnight.


----------



## Mange




----------



## Eset

When you ill, but you need to keep up your selfie game:


----------



## Mange

when you're mentally ill and you use chocolate animal crackers as a replacement for the human intimacy you desperately crave.


----------



## Noctis

Korra said:


> I'm getting wrinkles already.


Very handsome!


----------



## Noctis

Halloween 2016 as The Governor from TWD


----------



## Silent Theory

Doll said:


> View attachment 602298
> 
> 
> emo morning.


Stunning.


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## Firelily

Ready for work


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Azure Dreamer




----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> View attachment 604913


Whoa you are so handsome


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Blue Ribbon said:


> Whoa you are so handsome


:blushed: :blushed: :blushed: (I'm a bit self conscious about my looks) roud:


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Witch of Dreams said:


> :blushed: :blushed: :blushed: (I'm a bit self conscious about my looks) roud:


No need to be. You're gorgeous.


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Dreams said:


> View attachment 604913


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mange

View attachment 605130


At the airport currently


----------



## Roman Empire

PrimitiveIII said:


> View attachment 605130
> 
> 
> At the airport currently


Do you only take pictures when tired, or do you just have a chronic tired expression on your face :kitteh:


----------



## Roman Empire

Witch of Dreams said:


> View attachment 604913


Looks pleasant :kitteh:


----------



## leictreon

Witch of Dreams said:


> View attachment 604913


That pic makes me gay, you're quite the looker


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

thinking about snipping the hair. It's been long for quite some time. but I'm getting that urge to do something different with it.


----------



## Eset

perpetuallyreticent said:


> thinking about snipping the hair. It's been long for quite some time. but I'm getting that urge to do something different with it.
> 
> View attachment 606802


Tell you what you should do though, CLEAN YOUR ROOM!!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

narcissistic said:


> Tell you what you should do though, CLEAN YOUR ROOM!!


It's the living room. :laughing:

AND IT IS CLEAN, DAMN YOU.


----------



## Shiver




----------



## ShadowsRunner

omfg, i am socially inadequate.


----------



## Noctis

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> View attachment 607225
> 
> 
> 
> omfg, i am socially inadequate.


Hey, you're not the only one who is socially awkward


----------



## piano

eye


----------



## Amy

narcissistic said:


> I only smile when it's authentic; I dislike fake smiles.


----------



## Vast Silence




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I was injured at the Doctor's. :crying:


----------



## Firelily

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I was injured at the Doctor's. :crying:
> 
> View attachment 607337


:crying: get better soon


----------



## Eset

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I was injured at the Doctor's. :crying:
> 
> View attachment 607337


How ironic.


----------



## Shade




----------



## Roman Empire

Distry said:


> View attachment 607561


----------



## Vast Silence

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I was injured at the Doctor's. :crying:
> 
> View attachment 607337


Did you hit them back?


----------



## Angina Jolie

Distry said:


> View attachment 607561


You are a very handsome young lad.


----------



## Mick Travis

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> View attachment 607225


Zach?

View attachment 607865


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Mick Travis said:


> Zach?
> 
> View attachment 607865



He doesn't look anything like me ...


I guess maybe in a vague manner, though I think it's due to the angle perhaps.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> thinking about snipping the hair. It's been long for quite some time. but I'm getting that urge to do something different with it.
> 
> View attachment 606802


Something a little feline esque about this pose. 

Is that a perverted thing to say? you look very slender with a...RETICENT EXPRESSION ON YOUR FACE!!? 

how telling. Actually, that probably best describes many of your expressions.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

This was @Pifanjr and I on Halloween, so technically not right now, but I just now got around to looking at pics of holloween


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> Something a little feline esque about this pose.
> 
> Is that a perverted thing to say? you look very slender with a...RETICENT EXPRESSION ON YOUR FACE!!?
> 
> how telling. Actually, that probably best describes many of your expressions.


hence my username.


----------



## Roman Empire

bridmaga said:


> View attachment 608098


You're a fine looking lady. Now all the boys will throw themselves over you. It's a too stressful environment for me. So have fun on your profile and with the PMs roud:


----------



## bridmaga

Roman Empire said:


> You're a fine looking lady. Now all the boys will throw themselves over you. It's a too stressful environment for me. So have fun on your profile and with the PMs roud:


Haha, I always read your posts in a cowboy accent, no idea why. 
*braces self for barrage of boys* hm...nothing. Thanks for the compliment tho :tongue:


----------



## Roman Empire

bridmaga said:


> Haha, I always read your posts in a cowboy accent, no idea why.
> *braces self for barrage of boys* hm...nothing. Thanks for the compliment tho :tongue:


It is only a matter of time, before the bloodhounds get the smell of you.


----------



## bridmaga

Roman Empire said:


> It is only a matter of time, before the bloodhounds get the smell of you.


Good thing I bathe in cayenne pepper.


----------



## Purrfessor

bridmaga said:


> Good thing I bathe in cayenne pepper.


That's hot


----------



## bridmaga

Stelliferous said:


> That's hot


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm a lonely and sad person : (


I am a product of somebody who sleeps too little, takes copious amounts of drugs. Look what it ha done to me!!? I care suspiciously too much about workers rights. I also like to wear women's clothing.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I feel an invigorated sense of mission and purpose.


I found this shirt in the dumpster. Sometimes many a things have for once called fourth to me from the most unsuspecting and fore lorn of places. Sometimes these may be unlocked doors way into forgotten portals and other times in dumpsters behind large convenient chain stores. 

Nay, it is not up to me to decide fate!

View attachment 608266


----------



## Mick Travis

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> I think it's due to the angle perhaps.


I'm sure of it.


----------



## Amy

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> I'm a lonely and sad person : (
> 
> 
> I am a product of somebody who sleeps too little, takes copious amounts of drugs. Look what it ha done to me!!? I care suspiciously too much about workers rights. I also like to wear women's clothing.
> View attachment 608250


Are you using a bra?!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Wind said:


> Are you using a bra?!


No, but I am wearing panties.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I have a weird face shape, what it is? diamond? 

*shrugs*


----------



## AdroElectro

Watching Snails and Borgore with my ESFP!


----------



## Mick Travis

AdroElectro said:


> Watching Snails and Borgore with my ESFP!
> View attachment 608970
> 
> View attachment 608978
> 
> View attachment 608986
> 
> View attachment 608994


Gorgeous couple! You're giving me a Robert Duncan McNeill vibe. She's a brunette Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Naw she looks like her


----------



## zanderp

edit: my picture was sideways


----------



## zanderp




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I tried to post that before but tit didn't work or something.


I almost look like I'm asian or something from my profile XO


----------



## Tzara

Hai its me.


----------



## Amy

Tzara said:


> Hai its me.


You look like the son of Tony Stark


----------



## Tzara

Wind said:


> You look like the son of Tony Stark


wow thanks, maybe I should keep the facial hair after november


----------



## Malandro

My serious face. I've never posted from my phone before. Surprised it let me upload a pic


----------



## 7rr7s

Birthday Selfie.


----------



## Sygma

adroelectro said:


> watching snails and borgore with my esfp!
> View attachment 608970
> 
> View attachment 608978
> 
> View attachment 608986
> 
> View attachment 608994


killing it son

Also agreeing about the Tony Stark's son @Tzara


----------



## Count Raven

And here we go.


----------



## MsTitipool

Having issues with my neck 









Why do you upload my photo sideways PerC?! :dry:


----------



## marblecloud95

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> View attachment 609418
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to post that before but tit didn't work or something.
> 
> 
> I almost look like I'm asian or something from my profile XO


No, Buffalo Bill you don't look asian.


----------



## Noctis




----------



## zanderp

MsTitipool said:


> Having issues with my neck
> 
> View attachment 610114
> 
> 
> Why do you upload my photo sideways PerC?! :dry:


It's because the Exif data in the picture says the camera orientation is in landscape mode (the horizontal format), so some websites and programs think it means that the picture is supposed to be flipped to match the dimensions.

Open up your picture in paint, and it will look vertical. But then, without doing anything else, re-save it, and the picture should actually be saved in a vertical format.

Or, for a slightly longer, but more guaranteed process, download gimp (https://www.gimp.org/downloads/) and open the picture with gimp. It will actually ask if you want it rotated upright, so you know that it's formatted correctly, and then all you have to do is go to "file" and click "overwrite".


----------



## Vast Silence

Stelliferous said:


> That's hot


I got a good laugh out of that one xD
(Mostly because it went over my head and I had to doubletake.... xD )

Love your new avatar :3


----------



## Vast Silence

Count Raven said:


> View attachment 609914
> 
> 
> And here we go.


OMG You look awesome! Bald-guy high-five!!


----------



## Count Raven

Vast Silence said:


> OMG You look awesome! Bald-guy high-five!!
> View attachment 610282


Ultra-Bald-Brofist!


----------



## leftover crack

I'm never gonna win any beauty contest but at least I have a blanket shielding me from the outside world 
*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Ride

MsTitipool said:


> Having issues with my neck
> 
> View attachment 610114
> 
> 
> Why do you upload my photo sideways PerC?! :dry:


It's just sideways because you have issues with your neck...straighten it pls


----------



## kaleidoscope

Kalei's thanksgiving experience. Tipsiness level: increasing by the minute.


----------



## Kirby

@kaleidoscope you're actually pretty, kind of surprises me

but I don't understand why people take angled pictures of themselves
I literally turned my laptop 120 degrees to admire your beauty


----------



## kaleidoscope

Kirby said:


> @*kaleidoscope* you're actually pretty, kind of surprises me
> 
> but I don't understand why people take angled pictures of themselves
> I literally turned my laptop 120 degrees to admire your beauty


The picture rotates when I upload it on PerC, I'm not sure why.. so annoying. 

Hahaha why does it surprise you? Thank you though :kitteh:


----------



## Kirby

kaleidoscope said:


> The picture rotates when I upload it on PerC, I'm not sure why.. so annoying.
> 
> Hahaha why does it surprise you? Thank you though :kitteh:


I dunno if I should say it out loud; it's kind of disturbing lol


----------



## Libra Sun

.


----------



## Wolf

.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Wolf said:


> View attachment 610594


I knew you would be handsome. The username and avatar look too aesthetic.


----------



## Shade

Me before going to get my Friday pizza


----------



## Gossip Goat

Sky Blue said:


> I'm never gonna win any beauty contest but at least I have a blanket shielding me from the outside world
> *¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## leftover crack

Gossip Goat said:


>


Welcome back! 
How'd you know I use L'Oréal?! 
lol in that post i was actually referring to the blanket hanging from the wall in the background but i feel like people misinterpreted.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Sky Blue said:


> Welcome back!
> How'd you know I use L'Oréal?!
> lol in that post i was actually referring to the blanket hanging from the wall in the background but i feel like people misinterpreted.


You've mentioned it before, but I didn't post dat bc of _that_, but because your hair is luscious as fuck. 

That looks like a shower curtain (the blanket).


----------



## Tsubaki

This is me right now. I am exhausted and feel sort of sick... meh


----------



## Mick Travis

Shade said:


> Me before going to get my Friday pizza
> 
> View attachment 610665


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I let my eyebrows get thick, and shaped them.


----------



## piano

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I let my eyebrows get thick, and shaped them.
> 
> View attachment 614482
> 
> View attachment 614490



* *




BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABE


i


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

ok not what i meant said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabe
> 
> 
> i


faanku.


----------



## Eset

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I let my eyebrows get thick, and shaped them.
> 
> View attachment 614482
> 
> View attachment 614490












jk


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

narci said:


> jk


 u little bastard

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## mkzr

Shade said:


> Me before going to get my Friday pizza
> 
> View attachment 610665


what
why are people in this forum so beautiful, this is deSTROYING MY SELF-ESTEEM


----------



## Shade

mkzr said:


> what
> why are people in this forum so beautiful, this is deSTROYING MY SELF-ESTEEM


Well, your comment is working wonders on mine^^ Thank you


----------



## Mick Travis

mkzr said:


> what
> why are people in this forum so beautiful, this is deSTROYING MY SELF-ESTEEM


That's a cycle.


----------



## Amy

Narci Claus said:


> jk


Finally something different!


----------



## AdroElectro

My fiance got me some early Christmas presents! We're intentionally playing into the "ENFPs are cute fluffy rainbow unicorns" stereotype :laughing:


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Saturniid

It's 4 in the morning. Nothing better to do at this time, right?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

kaleidoscope said:


> Kalei's thanksgiving experience. Tipsiness level: increasing by the minute.





Wolf said:


> View attachment 610594





Shade said:


> Me before going to get my Friday pizza
> 
> View attachment 610665





perpetuallyreticent said:


> I let my eyebrows get thick, and shaped them.
> 
> View attachment 614482
> 
> View attachment 614490



You're all so attractive!

fuck you all


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Phil

.


----------



## Shade

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're all so attractive!
> 
> _May I _fuck you all_?_


Fixed that for you :tongue:


----------



## Angelo




----------



## Angina Jolie

I'm very trendy


----------



## Noctis

pomPOM said:


> I'm very trendy
> 
> View attachment 620370


I am more "vanilla" and not so trendy.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 621450


The ***** bisch tbh


----------



## tinyheart

View attachment 621930


----------



## Sygma

adroelectro said:


> my fiance got me some early christmas presents! We're intentionally playing into the "enfps are cute fluffy rainbow unicorns" stereotype :laughing:
> View attachment 615802


wait what adro, fiancee ?!


----------



## Tsubaki

I decided to curl my hair today and it doesn't look like a total mess <3 I also have a lipstick that's the same color as my nail polish that I wore, but I took it off, because it was already faded. I have to go out again later for some organsational meeting, so I'll reapply my makeup


----------



## Shade

Rogue One tonight!


----------



## .17485

I took this picture on Sunday. I was going to a xmas party


----------



## ECM

"Take a picture of yourself RIGHT NOW", well I just came out the shower but ok.


----------



## AdroElectro

Arnljot said:


> wait what adro, fiancee ?!


It's a very long story. I contacted an ex last December and all I wanted to know was her personality type. Now I'm engaged to her, my little ESFP =D


----------



## Sygma

AdroElectro said:


> It's a very long story. I contacted an ex last December and all I wanted to know was her personality type. Now I'm engaged to her, my little ESFP =D


Confirmed, mbti get you bitches !

Gratz man, you must be so happy :kitteh:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

He is like my Yoda.

One time I left my guitar on and I was listening to Jimi Hendrix and all of a sudden my guitar starting getting feedback on it's own:shocked:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Edit: Nevermind, I don't want to look too vain, lol. 

I generally don't like taking selfies I don't know why I did it.
I LIKE BEING ON CAMERA!!!!

UNDER THE LIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> I decided to curl my hair today and it doesn't look like a total mess <3 I also have a lipstick that's the same color as my nail polish that I wore, but I took it off, because it was already faded. I have to go out again later for some organsational meeting, so I'll reapply my makeup


I really like women with your hair color, and complexion (which is like none) it's very pretty.

And you have big cheeks sort of, I love big cheeks <3


Do you know how much I love brown hair and eyes? they make me feel warm and safe in a way that I cannot describe. But not just any shade of brown, it has to be a specific kind. brunettes have never been wrong, I want to hide in your hair.


*squeeze*


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Sun Bear said:


> View attachment 621450
> 
> 
> The ***** bisch tbh


I like your attitude.

it's okay I am a lesbian in a males body I understand how it feels.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

pomPOM said:


> I'm very trendy
> 
> View attachment 620370


Oh I just love your weirdness.


----------



## Tsubaki

ShadowsRunner said:


> I really like women with your hair color, and complexion (which is like none) it's very pretty.
> 
> And you have big cheeks sort of, I love big cheeks <3
> 
> 
> Do you know how much I love brown hair and eyes? they make me feel warm and safe in a way that I cannot describe. But not just any shade of brown, it has to be a specific kind. brunettes have never been wrong, I want to hide in your hair.
> 
> 
> *squeeze*


Awww, you made me really happy ^^

Well, the angle makes my cheeks look especially big, but I do have this sort of “porcelaine doll“-look with round cheeks, big eyes, a pointy nose and a small mouth.

It's kind of funny that I used to have short hair for the longest time until a guy rationally explained to me why long hair looks better on most girls.


----------



## Mick Travis

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> It's kind of funny that I used to have short hair for the longest time until a guy rationally explained to me why long hair looks better on most girls.


What was the argument?


----------



## tinyheart

View attachment 623050



* *




Oh look, the cat stole the phone. Oh well.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Conterphobia

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 623114


Best pick of thread.


----------



## Conterphobia

Tega1 said:


> I took this picture on Sunday. I was going to a xmas party
> 
> View attachment 622042


10 points for being a fly mother fucker.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

As you can see I like to take it up the ass.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

socially unacceptable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

*is that you jesus!!!??

I AM READY NOW TAKE ME









I WANT ONLY THE FINEST DIAMONDS AND RUBIES!






*


----------



## Tsubaki

Mick Travis said:


> What was the argument?


That even though it can be popular within girls, most guys still prefer the aesthetic of long hair since it's classically feminine and they want a girl who doesn't look like themselves, even if it's just subconsciously. That for a big percentage of guys, hair, especially long hair, is a big turn-on... I really don't remember all the things he said. It was more than 2 years ago.


----------



## Gossip Goat

View attachment 623458


----------



## Cotillion

Gossip Goat said:


> View attachment 623458












it's right behind me, isn't it?


----------



## Purrfessor

Gossip Goat said:


> View attachment 623458


Whoa I never thought the day would come where I would see the Goat 

*is pleasantly surprised*

I like your colors

edit: and your shapes. I like those too

I don't know if you were trying, but that picture is actually incredibly artistically balanced while at the same time remaining casual. I'm very impressed with that picture. Seriously you just made a golden egg. You should hang it up on your wall and frame it.

Sorry I get excited at these things


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I am just so sad and lonely feeling













* *










TAKE ME, 
TAKE ME NOW, RUB UP AGAINST THE CLASS WITH ME!!




better hurry up and PM me gay boyz


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Gossip Goat said:


> View attachment 623458


 I would do so many things to you


* *




like make you knitted sweaters and teach you crochet






No but seriously, I am pretty much as gay as a goose!


----------



## tinyheart

Stelliferous said:


> I don't know if you were trying, but that picture is actually incredibly artistically balanced while at the same time remaining casual. I'm very impressed with that picture. Seriously you just made a golden egg. You should hang it up on your wall and frame it.
> 
> Sorry I get excited at these things


I'm not the only one who thinks this way?! :O


----------



## Purrfessor

winterishere said:


> I'm not the only one who thinks this way?! :O


I could go on and on at all the little things I appreciate about that picture like how the color under the eye is dark to accentuate the gaze, followed by reddish pink to accentuate the upper face, and a smooth whitish tan to fill in the cheeks. The color of the lips is perhaps my favorite color while the color of the hair and the sweater perfectly frames the little gems. The lines are just as smooth as the colors EVERYWHERE throughout the face... the jaw, the chin, the mouth, the nose, the brows, the ears.... and to top it all off there is personality to give life to all of it. The eye catches the nostril which redirects to the eye to show a humorous attitude. It's the first thing that is noticed, which shows a preference of personality over beauty which is so much more meaningful when there is so much beauty. 

I cant contain my excitement when something so rare and powerful happens. It makes me smile like a doofus lol.


----------



## Purrfessor

@Gossip Goat 

the other cool effect of the picture is that when you stare at the center of the face (where your cheek is) it all morphs into a Picasso style figure where the pieces of the face are placed abnormally. oooooo so cool


----------



## tinyheart

Stelliferous said:


> I could go on and on at all the little things I appreciate about that picture like how the color under the eye is dark to accentuate the gaze, followed by reddish pink to accentuate the upper face, and a smooth whitish tan to fill in the cheeks. The color of the lips is perhaps my favorite color while the color of the hair and the sweater perfectly frames the little gems. The lines are just as smooth as the colors EVERYWHERE throughout the face... the jaw, the chin, the mouth, the nose, the brows, the ears.... and to top it all off there is personality to give life to all of it. The eye catches the nostril which redirects to the eye to show a humorous attitude. It's the first thing that is noticed, which shows a preference of personality over beauty which is so much more meaningful when there is so much beauty.
> 
> I cant contain my excitement when something so rare and powerful happens. It makes me smile like a doofus lol.


Is this that thing they call spatial intelligence? I know what you're talking about, anyhow. I critique peoples' artwork on unity and composition, color, shape, etc. I find most works I see at school lacking in those.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

winterishere said:


> What is with this calm response? I am the dark, I am the night, run, run from me.
> 
> I look like a bum with acne...


That's why I said hello, I couldn't tell if you were friend or foe. 

I was merely testing you as not all that lurk in dark places are bad; some are only hiding and just as equally scared


----------



## jetser

Well, I'm an ENTP. Be kind.







I don't know why it's downwards. I suspect it's part of the show.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Happy Hanukkah  with my entp bff ❤


----------



## ShadowsRunner

jetser said:


> Well, I'm an ENTP. Be kind.
> View attachment 624186
> 
> I don't know why it's downwards. I suspect it's part of the show.


you're upside down.


----------



## thengineer

[iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=624762&d=1482764163"]







[/iurl]

At the airport, bored, waiting for flight in 4 hours. Why is it so hard to keep people's attention or interest when engaging conversation?? The problem is not engaging, I'm not shy and I'm fairly sympathetic, the problem is that conversation dies after 4 sentences! Lol


----------



## ethylene

...because @thengineer asked. This is not the photo you're looking for... *cue Jedi mind tricks*
View attachment 624898


----------



## thengineer

ethylene said:


> ...because @thengineer asked. This is not the photo you're looking for... *cue Jedi mind tricks*
> View attachment 624898


OMG did you just wake up?? :tongue:


----------



## ethylene

thengineer said:


> OMG did you just wake up?? :tongue:


I may as well have.


----------



## piano

ethylene said:


> ...because @thengineer asked. This is not the photo you're looking for... *cue Jedi mind tricks*
> View attachment 624898


ay bby u want sum fuk?


----------



## ethylene

pobrecita said:


> ay bby u want sum fuk?


Only wit u <3


----------



## piano

where must one go to find it? time is real, we can't rewind it. out of everybody I met, who told the truth?
Time did.









i think i've posted this one before but i'm still gonna try and pass it off as a new selfie


----------



## ethylene

pobrecita said:


> where must one go to find it? time is real, we can't rewind it. out of everybody I met, who told the truth?
> Time did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i've posted this one before but i'm still gonna try and pass it off as a new selfie


bonita! <3


----------



## thengineer

pobrecita said:


> where must one go to find it? time is real, we can't rewind it. out of everybody I met, who told the truth?
> Time did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i've posted this one before but i'm still gonna try and pass it off as a new selfie


hola guapa!


----------



## garcdanny26

dat me


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Not a picture of myself, nay, but instead only a picture of the woman I one day wish to marry and values I wish to instill on future generations.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Saturniid

Currently in the middle of replacing a power supply and installing a Windows 7 ISO via flash drive. *Points to background*

Don't mind the expression. I can't tell whether I'm focused or annoyed. Or both. :dry:


. . . .


Probably both.


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## tinyheart

pobrecita said:


> where must one go to find it? time is real, we can't rewind it. out of everybody I met, who told the truth?
> Time did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i've posted this one before but i'm still gonna try and pass it off as a new selfie


OMJAY YOU'RE SO PRITTAYY~
This is also why I don't post on these threads...


----------



## tinyheart

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 625602


This is one of those moments when you see someone you normally see on the forum all the time and here they are. :shocked:


----------



## tinyheart

@pobrecita
And since apparently we're complimenting you in Spanish: #linda #hermosa #bella #attractiva #girlidsayDiostebendigabutitlookslikeHealreadydid #thisissoundingkindahomosolemmestop

:laughing:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 625602


Are those for some kind of a reconnaissance mission with seal team 6 or something? whoa, heavy duty phones thur.

Oh and I like Brisk too, does it help keep you in the game on missions and stuff? yeah?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I like how I am so unpopular that hardly anyone thanks me. I um...I wonder why that is?

Oh well, mission complete I suppose.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dagan Eldr said:


> Currently in the middle of replacing a power supply and installing a Windows 7 ISO via flash drive. *Points to background*
> 
> Don't mind the expression. I can't tell whether I'm focused or annoyed. Or both. :dry:
> 
> 
> . . . .
> 
> 
> Probably both.
> 
> 
> View attachment 625642


Are you getting your dagger ready so you can stab some one or are you contemplating a successful assassination attempt that was already completed?


I seriously imagine you practicing ninjutsu or something; and that's not an insult. I seriously mean in like a unsurpassed badass kind of way.


----------



## Saturniid

ShadowsRunner said:


> Are you getting your dagger ready so you can stab some one or are you contemplating a assassination attempt that was already completed?
> 
> 
> I seriously imagine you practicing ninjutsu or something; and that's not an insult. I seriously mean in like a unsurpassed badass kind of way.


Heh, quite coincidental that you mention that, as I'm sure I have a ninjutsu booklet floating around somewhere. 


I thank you for the compliment, though, sadly, my swordplay and martial arts skills are no where near as refined as my usage of the bow and arrow are.

All in due time, I suppose.


----------



## shameless

View attachment 626514

Getting ready for new years eve outting.

Lmao I had this slutty Halloween video game vixen wannabe get up on first uh yes l changed.
View attachment 626530


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Sensational said:


> View attachment 626514
> 
> Getting ready for new years eve outting.
> 
> Lmao I had this slutty Halloween video game vixen wannabe get up on first uh yes l changed.
> View attachment 626530


ah ha ha, Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Wellsy

Bit sunburnt


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dagan Eldr said:


> Heh, quite coincidental that you mention that, as I'm sure I have a ninjutsu booklet floating around somewhere.
> 
> 
> I thank you for the compliment, though, sadly, my swordplay and martial arts skills are no where near as refined as my usage of the bow and arrow are.
> 
> All in due time, I suppose.


You can't know how attractive that is.




You big silly goose, you.


----------



## tinyheart

Me in town today, kinda tired, but happy to wave at people while at the farmer's market.


* *


----------



## Sylarz

Haircut required


----------



## Kurt Wagner

pobrecita said:


> where must one go to find it? time is real, we can't rewind it. out of everybody I met, who told the truth?
> Time did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i've posted this one before but i'm still gonna try and pass it off as a new selfie


PIANO!!!

You're so beautiful. 

I would ask you to marry me, but I already proposed to, like, three different people today.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

"Luke Skywalker"--reads circa before car crash and becoming known as the voice of the Joker forever more.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

ShadowsRunner said:


> View attachment 624130
> 
> It is so delicious I just cannot help myself. I wish that others would show themselves eating their favorite foods.
> 
> Here's me petting my big 'ol pussy cat.
> 
> View attachment 624138





ShadowsRunner said:


> I dare anybody to match my banana picture.
> 
> I just don't understand! I literally stepped out of the closet here, and I just you know, want to be pretty and adored like everyone else. Why is that not okay?
> 
> :'(


If you were really into guys I'd hit on you nonstop.



kaleidoscope said:


> Kalei & sister. I'm the one with le scarf :3


hello you. remember me from the bi thread?



Gossip Goat said:


> View attachment 623458


hah so there you are!



ShadowsRunner said:


> View attachment 623618
> 
> 
> 
> I am just so sad and lonely feeling
> 
> 
> View attachment 623626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 623634
> TAKE ME,
> TAKE ME NOW, RUB UP AGAINST THE CLASS WITH ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better hurry up and PM me gay boyz


send me all your nudes please. 

thanks



Dagan Eldr said:


> It's 4 in the morning. Nothing better to do at this time, right?


beautiful beautiful beauftul falwejfb :blushed:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

ShadowsRunner said:


> "Luke Skywalker"--reads circa before car crash and becoming known as the voice of the Joker forever more.


Hey if I'm the Joker and you're Harley Quinn you know what this means don't you


* *














wait i said i wouldnt hit on you


----------



## ShadowsRunner

*sigh* 

I don't know why I took all those photos and said and did all of that.


I was just teasing gay/bi guys because they are the only ones who will do anything over the computer. It's true, women are such sticklers this way.

Sicking a banana in my mouth was the most shocking thing I could think of, but to be fair I was petting my big hairy pussy cat.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

ShadowsRunner said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I don't know why I took all those photos and said and did all of that.


Because you don't have Jesus in your heart that's why.



> I was just teasing gay/bi guys because they are the only ones who* will do anything over the computer.* It's true, women are such sticklers this way.


like what

You've been doing this since before I left. I remember you said you wanted to rub your balls all over @Antipode (hi Antipode).

I don't really mind, I think you're a cool guy.


----------



## tinyheart

Setrleua said:


> Haircut required


You keep posting photos and putting the rest of us to shame..:wink:


----------



## tinyheart

@JAH You actually typed your cat...mine is just dumb. xD My other one was ESTP.
@Setrleua Aaiiight, now you just want attention. GTFO, James Franco. *makes JAH's gtfo-cat mode face at you*


* *




*laughs because I can't make a serious face at will*


----------



## Saturniid

Luke Skywalker said:


> beautiful beautiful beauftul falwejfb :blushed:


Aww, thank you kindly. roud:


----------



## Sylarz

Shade said:


> @Setrleua everyone keep saying that you look like Mark Ruffalo, but I'm thinking more James Franco :happy:


Wow! That's cool! Definitely a compliment. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Sylarz

@mytinyheart

Noooo. Whaaaat. Attention? Me? NOooooooo. I am but a potato.


----------



## Purrfessor

Setrleua said:


> @*mytinyheart*
> 
> Noooo. Whaaaat. Attention? Me? NOooooooo. I am but a potato.


A hot potato



sorry that was inappropriate


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Shade said:


> @Setrleua everyone keep saying that you look like Mark Ruffalo, but I'm thinking more James Franco :happy:


The eyes right?



Shade said:


> Not when you're drunk :tongue:


I wish I was fly on the wall there.



Stelliferous said:


> A hot potato
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that was inappropriate


#yolo


----------



## tinyheart

Setrleua said:


> @mytinyheart
> 
> Noooo. Whaaaat. Attention? Me? NOooooooo. I am but a potato.


Mark Ruffalo, James Franco, Handsome Squidward, a potato...you're famous, yo.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Luke Skywalker said:


> Because you don't have Jesus in your heart that's why.
> 
> 
> like what
> 
> You've been doing this since before I left. I remember you said you wanted to rub your balls all over @*Antipode* (hi Antipode).
> 
> I don't really mind, I think you're a cool guy.


 I cannot recall, I am a loose cannon. I know not of the evil I commit.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

pobrecita said:


> where must one go to find it? time is real, we can't rewind it. out of everybody I met, who told the truth?
> Time did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i've posted this one before but i'm still gonna try and pass it off as a new selfie


Well what a nice and sweetly innocent picture. 


* *


----------



## ENTJudgement

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Is it just me or do u actually look a liiiitle like Mark Ruffalo lol...


This, for a second I thought Mark Ruffalo was on PerC...


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

ENTJudgement said:


> This, for a second I thought Mark Ruffalo was on PerC...


Maybe he's Mark's secret younger brother or something! :shocked: :laughing:


----------



## Sylarz

mjn_the_enfp said:


> Maybe he's Mark's secret younger brother or something! :shocked: :laughing:












Technically not just now... 1 hour ago after my epic gym session of glory.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Setrleua said:


> Technically not just now... 1 hour ago after my epic gym session of glory.


LOOOOLLLLL Had you smirked juuuust a liiiitle bit more you'd have looked like that cat X'D


----------



## Sylarz

mjn_the_enfp said:


> LOOOOLLLLL Had you smirked juuuust a liiiitle bit more you'd have looked like that cat X'D


Hahaha. Classic. That would have been perfect. ^_^


----------



## JAH

Luke Skywalker said:


> Your cat has almost the same ennea as myself. I relate to the knock-downery.


Seems to be the signature dish of 7s and Ne users. Mercilessly wreaking havoc upon every plate and cup placed on a table or shelf. 



mytinyheart said:


> @JAH You actually typed your cat...mine is just dumb. xD My other one was ESTP.
> @Setrleua Aaiiight, now you just want attention. GTFO, James Franco. *makes JAH's gtfo-cat mode face at you*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *laughs because I can't make a serious face at will*


That's the thing with cats. They always seem stupid, but I am starting to suspect that they are actually skilled con artists toying with us.
Mine actually simulated being sick to get more food.


----------



## tinyheart

JAH said:


> That's the thing with cats. They always seem stupid, but I am starting to suspect that they are actually skilled con artists toying with us.
> Mine actually simulated being sick to get more food.



You know they can meow at the same frequency as a human baby just to evoke feels from us?

And let's not talk about the fact they essentially domesticated _themselves..._ prolly saw the dogs getting fed for free and decided that hunting was a bit too much for their lazy nature. xD


----------



## Kurt Wagner

JAH said:


> Seems to be the signature dish of 7s and Ne users. Mercilessly wreaking havoc upon every plate and cup placed on a table or shelf.


Now imagine if we did it on purpose.


----------



## Mick Travis

@Setrleua

Zach Braff, Mark Ruffalo, James Franco....I hope you're doing something with those looks of yours.


----------



## Mick Travis

ENTJudgement said:


>


Way to make a straight guy melt.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I thought this looked cool. The lighting, I have a bunch of special colored lights around my house purpose as it's more sensual and erotic. I just love strobe lights. The whole idea is to make my house look like a dance club. Oh yeah, can u feeelz da moosic.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Grimes cannot sound that much like a tempestuous sex object really.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Look, I'm just a regular guy with a wife, kids and a mortgage and bills topay. I just want what every other man wants here, some little human decenya nd a chance to be wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

im a nobody, im a smuck, i just aint gotnowhatchamacallit to livelikethisanymore


----------



## Sylarz

Mick Travis said:


> @Setrleua
> 
> Zach Braff, Mark Ruffalo, James Franco....I hope you're doing something with those looks of yours.


Thanks! I didn't know I had looks to do anything with!  So many super nice people here. Thanks!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

ShadowsRunner said:


> I like how I am so unpopular that hardly anyone thanks me. I um...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Oh well, mission complete I suppose.


Lool. Sades Gaming Headset. They're nice as hell, and pretty.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

ya feel


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 628114
> 
> 
> ya feel


Whoa, what happened to your hair? did you dip it in a bucket of paint or something?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ShadowsRunner said:


> Whoa, what happened to your hair? did you dip it in a bucket of paint or something?


rude


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Moonious said:


> rude


I know, I'm so rude. What are you gonna do about it?:tongue:


I'm just a big 'ol asshole, a big 'ol giant asshole who hates those unnaturally colored hair people, just like I hated those pony tailed people.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ShadowsRunner said:


> I know, I'm so rude. What are you gonna do about it?:tongue:


There's always a report button.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

ShadowsRunner said:


> Whoa, what happened to your hair? did you dip it in a bucket of paint or something?


Basically.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I was only teasing. I don't think it looks bad at all.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Basically.
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Look at my sig and avatar, do you think I don't like colored hair like that? here's this picture of this totally cute girl and I was like "oh gee, whaddyam I gonna say to her?" and I thought, "it has to be something that at least has to be a little coyly sarcastic and sinister but not too much. But I failed. I couldn't think of anything that wasn't too harsh. What can I say?


:'( (a thousand tears)

But no, I just like to tease you guys cuz sometimes people fuss and make a big deal out of attractive women posting pictures of themselves on places like this (or just in general) plus I just wanted to make you really mad for some reason.

Oh no, the jig is up, I've destroyed my persona and now I can't get away with it anymore *flutters away*


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

ShadowsRunner said:


> Look at my sig and avatar, do you think I don't like colored hair like that? here's this picture of this totally cute girl and I was like "oh gee, whaddyam I gonna say to her?" and I thought, "it has to be something that at least has to be a little coyly sarcastic and sinister but not too much. But I failed. I couldn't think of anything that wasn't too harsh. What can I say?
> 
> 
> :'( (a thousand tears)
> 
> But no, I just like to tease you guys cuz sometimes people fuss and make a big deal out of attractive women posting pictures of themselves on places like this (or just in general) plus I just wanted to make you really mad for some reason.
> 
> Oh no, the jig is up, I've destroyed my persona and now I can't get away with it anymore *flutters away*


You didn't even make me mad.

So, you failed. You're a failure. How could you shame your honor this way? 😢

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> You didn't even make me mad.
> 
> So, you failed. You're a failure. How could you shame your honor this way? 
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


I want to do so many things to you : (


----------



## Saturniid

Bored while I wait for some programs to finish downloading.


----------



## Purrfessor

I call this piece "Unforsaken"


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dagan Eldr said:


> Bored while I wait for some programs to finish downloading.


There's no coincidence in me being aroused and this post.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## JAH

mytinyheart said:


> You know they can meow at the same frequency as a human baby just to evoke feels from us?
> 
> And let's not talk about the fact they essentially domesticated _themselves..._ prolly saw the dogs getting fed for free and decided that hunting was a bit too much for their lazy nature. xD


That's pretty amusing, didn't even know that. When you consider that cats tricked ancient Egyptians into worshipping them as gods and even building statues of them, it's even less understandable why people think the Illuminati and not cats rule the world.



Luke Skywalker said:


> Now imagine if we did it on purpose.


We should deploy some of you guys over Syria.


----------



## zanderp

Finally got an iPhone! Way better for selfies


----------



## WhoIsJake

Just don't tell my boss


----------



## Kurt Wagner

JAH said:


> That's pretty amusing, didn't even know that. When you consider that cats tricked ancient Egyptians into worshipping them as gods and even building statues of them, it's even less understandable why people think the Illuminati and not cats rule the world.
> 
> 
> 
> We should deploy some of you guys over Syria.


7s in a war? We'll choose jail every time. Or run away, then get food.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

ShadowsRunner said:


> im a nobody, im a smuck, i just aint gotnowhatchamacallit to livelikethisanymore
> 
> View attachment 628082
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 628090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 628106


You'll make a fine Tom Waits when you grow up.



perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 628114
> 
> 
> ya feel


[speechless] :kitteh:



Moonious said:


> rude


Smooth *


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Luke Skywalker said:


> You'll make a fine Tom Waits when you grow up.
> 
> 
> [speechless] :kitteh:
> 
> 
> Smooth *


with facial hair *shrug* I am grown up, that's the sad thing. I don't know when I'll stop looking vaguely like a boy with facial hair I guess.


----------



## Angelo




----------



## tinyheart

Not of right now, since it's dark, but whatev.

Here's to trying to raise self-confidence.


* *




View attachment 629530


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## tinyheart

Angelo said:


> View attachment 629522


I SEE A DOGGIEEEEEE!!!! :blushed::blushed:


----------



## Angelo

mytinyheart said:


> I SEE A DOGGIEEEEEE!!!! :blushed::blushed:


that dog is a mother!


----------



## tinyheart

Angelo said:


> that dog is a mother!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cuteness heart attack!*


I can't see the puppeh...D;


----------



## Angelo

mytinyheart said:


> I can't see the puppeh...D;


why?


----------



## tinyheart

Angelo said:


> why?


IDK it won't let me. I'm sure she's cute too. TT


----------



## Rafiki

pics, people!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylarz

Nerd glasses + Taijitu


----------



## Sylarz

Shameless whoring










I like this photo because it gives the illusion that I have muscle.


----------



## Rafiki

@Setrleua
Seems like you might just actually have muscle.
Sorry, bra.


----------



## Sylarz

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Setrleua
> Seems like you might just actually have muscle.
> Sorry, bra.


Haha :3


----------



## Max

* *















I am disgusted at myself for not taking a decent selfie for you guys... xD

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultio

mytinyheart said:


> Nice hair tho~♡
> 
> @Luke Skywalker you are quickly becoming one of my favorite ppl on this site.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING: Acne scars
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 630546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eye and lips look weird and this is the best I could do at the time..:crying:


Oh yeah. Cuz the warning sign totally made me think this could happen...:dry: 


* *















Didn't I tell you to stop? :angry:


----------



## tinyheart

Ultio said:


> Oh yeah. Cuz the warning sign totally made me think this could happen...:dry:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I tell you to stop? :angry:


Never!

(Jk, I know. I'm accepting myself a bit more now. :wink


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

mytinyheart said:


> Nice hair tho~♡
> 
> @Luke Skywalker you are quickly becoming one of my favorite ppl on this site.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING: Acne scars
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 630546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eye and lips look weird and this is the best I could do at the time..:crying:


Could you like...Stahp?! YOU LOOK SO PRETTY DAMMIT!!!

If you call that....Not pretty (I can't even say the word lmao it doesn't fit in here) then what does that make me XD


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Sylarv said:


>


So many books and such a mess! :O

*Sighs in relief knowing that I'm not the only one with a messy room with books scattered everywhere*


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Dagan Eldr said:


> Here, we have a rare image of the hermit venturing outside of her natural habitat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recording of their interactions upon encountering a social situation:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the mall restroom and heard people approaching. :x


Hi there, I think you're cute.


----------



## Vaan

Back to work today



Me having a casual meeting the other day


----------



## Saturniid

spaura said:


> Hi there, I think you're cute.


Heheh, Thank you. That's kind of you to say. roud:


----------



## Sylarz

mjn_the_enfp said:


> So many books and such a mess! :O
> 
> *Sighs in relief knowing that I'm not the only one with a messy room with books scattered everywhere*


It's a controlled mess of books. I see no reason to tidy it further.


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL




----------



## Eram Sum Ero

I can't sleep~


----------



## puzzled

ShadowsRunner said:


> im a nobody, im a smuck, i just aint gotnowhatchamacallit to livelikethisanymore
> 
> View attachment 628082
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 628090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 628106


sick fedora


----------



## Max

There's some proof of age xD

Ok, kidding. I like this picture because I think I look more macho in it for some reason, xD 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

double


----------



## Kito

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 632666


sick hair colour. do you have a septum piercing?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Kito said:


> sick hair colour. do you have a septum piercing?


Why yes it is! Thank you.


----------



## Sylarz

Got a haircut!_ Syntropy ftw._


----------



## puzzled




----------



## tinyheart

Listening to astronaut music.


* *




View attachment 633346


----------



## nicoloco90

Shade said:


> View attachment 630498


wanna have


----------



## tinyheart

johnnyyukon said:


> aww, thanks. I'm sure on your so-so days wishing you looked like a country bearded mountain man is a dream of yours, but if you believe, you can achieve . :laughing:


Yo that's pretty hot though. Specially if you choppin up wood. :wink::laughing:

But in all honesty I just wish I had a more refined look of myself. :wink:


----------



## johnnyyukon

mytinyheart said:


> Yo that's pretty hot though. Specially if you choppin up wood. :wink::laughing:
> 
> But in all honesty I just wish I had a more refined look of myself. :wink:


haha, i once invited this cruise ship singer over for some "fun" and made her help me chop some wood, and haul it. But it was on an ATV which made her grab on to me (all part of my sinister plan, muhhhaahaha!). Put dat glitter girl to work!! haha

have you posted any pics? 

Refined. haha. never would have called myself that. But I do think that probably comes from maybe finding who you are and embracing it?? 

We're all vain, of course, but I think after a certain point in maturity, when you become confident in yourself, at least for me, I really stopped caring what I looked like, whether or not people thought I was attractive. 

But I'm just a lumber jack dat don't know nuthin' cept how to do lumber jack and stuff.

Now then, let's get a look at ya,


----------



## tinyheart

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, i once invited this cruise ship singer over for some "fun" and made her help me chop some wood, and haul it. But it was on an ATV which made her grab on to me (all part of my sinister plan, muhhhaahaha!). Put dat glitter girl to work!! haha
> 
> have you posted any pics?
> 
> Refined. haha. never would have called myself that. But I do think that probably comes from maybe finding who you are and embracing it??
> 
> We're all vain, of course, but I think after a certain point in maturity, when you become confident in yourself, at least for me, I really stopped caring what I looked like, whether or not people thought I was attractive.
> 
> But I'm just a lumber jack dat don't know nuthin' cept how to do lumber jack and stuff.
> 
> Now then, let's get a look at ya,


I been post photos on this thread, on the INFP photos thread, on the portrait thread, on the Hot of Not thread, idk, I don't remember.

I think my last post on this thread was #7478


----------



## johnnyyukon

mytinyheart said:


> I been post photos on this thread, on the INFP photos thread, on the portrait thread, on the Hot of Not thread, idk, I don't remember.
> 
> I think my last post on this thread was #7478


cool, I'll start the stalking!


----------



## Mange

View attachment 647634


In serious need of a haircut.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## ethylene

Hair today, gone tomorrow.
(a.k.a. The Greta Garbo look, when you want to hide your face.)
View attachment 648242


----------



## johnnyyukon

This is what I do all day,


----------



## ai.tran.75

My and my enfj friend (one of my closest friend in the entire world  )17 years of friendship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Noctis

ai.tran.75 said:


> My and my enfj friend (one of my closest friend in the entire world  )17 years of friendship
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look beautiful as always, Ai :happy:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Noctis said:


> You look beautiful as always, Ai :happy:


Thanks Chris  totally made my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctis

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thanks Chris  totally made my day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome, Ai


----------



## bleghc

are you ever just having a good day only for someone to somehow completely ruin it all by reminding you of that one moment that makes you want to bash your head into a wall until you forget the entirety of your existence bc










"HAHA my past-self??? idk her"


----------



## JamesKnight

I love me some filter action lol


----------



## lauradee

couldn't commit to a serious photo ahaha


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon




----------



## ai.tran.75

I look so much better as an anime -











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli




----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ai.tran.75 said:


> My and my enfj friend (one of my closest friend in the entire world  )17 years of friendship


got a HUGE internet crush on your ENFJ friend


----------



## ai.tran.75

JMHoughton said:


> got a HUGE internet crush on your ENFJ friend


Not surprise - she's even more amazing irl (I'm quite certain bc we've been bff for 17 years without any bit of conflict ) 
Here's another enjoy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsJake




----------



## VinnieBob

pretty from afar
but far from pretty:laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This is day thirteen of beard growth. I am already starting to look more like a scholar.


----------



## Hiraeth

It's actually from 3 days ago. xD

View attachment 662842


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ai.tran.75 said:


> Not surprise - she's even more amazing irl (I'm quite certain bc we've been bff for 17 years without any bit of conflict )
> Here's another enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, well, the next time the two of you just happen to drive through Maryland you should give me a ring so we can 

enguin:enguin:enguin::winetime:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Conterphobia

Notus Asphodelus said:


> View attachment 663650


I like your style.


----------



## The Impossible Girl

Oops. Is that me in my dalek-form? No. I am human! These time-streams...


----------



## leictreon

lei lei and his teddybear hugging smh


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Quick said:


> I like your style.


Thank you.. :happy:


----------



## LittleDreamer

ai.tran.75 said:


> Not surprise - she's even more amazing irl (I'm quite certain bc we've been bff for 17 years without any bit of conflict )
> Here's another enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats such a cute picture!roud:

...I got distracted by the adorable dog in the background!!:crazy::tongue:


----------



## nam

Midnight Runner said:


> I spent several minutes making sure that thing behind my head was centered. >.>;


lmaoooo he's a maniac maaaaaniac on the plants yeahyeah


----------



## WhoIsJake

Hungover, at work, about to head into the lab, debating if I should just make drugs like Walter White.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

WhoIsJake said:


> Hungover, at work, about to head into the lab, debating if I should just make drugs like Walter White.


ThisIsJake


----------



## tinyheart

My arm with an ouchie from the bloodwork needle lady...:sad:

View attachment 664922


----------



## WhoIsJake

Moonious said:


> ThisIsJake


I've been exposed. Darn you.


----------



## ImNathan

. Fun days at work just glad it's Friday


----------



## Mange

View attachment 667458


there's duct tape over my webcam to keep the gubmint and the crazies at bay. there is not, however, duct tape over my mic and tbh I don't even know where it is. :suspicion: So all of my noises are just... out there for the world to hear. :disturbed:


----------



## ImNathan

Red Mange said:


> View attachment 667458
> 
> 
> there's duct tape over my webcam to keep the gubmint and the crazies at bay. there is not, however, duct tape over my mic and tbh I don't even know where it is. :suspicion: So all of my noises are just... out there for the world to hear. :disturbed:


don't worry, I couldn't hear the picture you just posted.. I think you are safe


----------



## ai.tran.75

Wild said:


> Fuck, your bone structure is incredible. You have a Mads Mikkelsen vibe to you. Are you from Northern Europe by chance?
> 
> View attachment 685994


You're gorgeous ❤ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shade

Wild said:


> Fuck, your bone structure is incredible. You have a Mads Mikkelsen vibe to you. Are you from Northern Europe by chance?


Yeah, from that angle my jawline looks pretty good^^ Never gotten Mads Mikkelsen before but I'll take that as a compliment :tongue: Nice guess on my ethnicity, I'm Swedish

Oh, and I'm gonna have to agree with @ai.tran.75 on your gorgeousness :wink:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Taking a break from spring cleaning and organizing...Pool time!!!


----------



## Purrfessor

ENIGMA15 said:


> View attachment 686658
> 
> 
> Taking a break from spring cleaning and organizing...Pool time!!!


I'm thinking "you look like my ISTP friend" then notice you're ESTP. Funny how that works huh. You've got those eyes and body language.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Eh, right now?...

My ENTJ buddy just said I creep him out lol.


----------



## cake

well this is what im doing right now, should really get some exercise in, i've been putting on some weight from all the frosting and maybe i should cut back the sugar. :blushed:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Stelliferous said:


> I'm thinking "you look like my ISTP friend" then notice you're ESTP. Funny how that works huh. You've got those eyes and body language.


Very minimal % difference on my I and E : ) I leap before I look 85% of the time. My over 90% in all ISTP SO makes the differences evident to me : )


----------



## cinnabun




----------



## ai.tran.75

Bored - carwash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shazam




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## AdroElectro

Just got married to my ESFP today! roud:


----------



## ai.tran.75

AdroElectro said:


> Just got married to my ESFP today! roud:
> View attachment 688394
> 
> View attachment 688386


Congratulations ! I'm so happy for you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 688418

Goin' out!
I'll straighten my hair when I get to my sister's house.
As she has our hair straightener... xD


----------



## shameless

Trying on a new out fit (LOVE it)


----------



## Wellsy

Transcribing whilst holidaying in NM ^_^


----------



## leftover crack

gay:


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Took this one yesterday


----------



## NAC

Finally a snapchat filter that can simulate how I'd look if I could grow a full beard


----------



## Sylarz

Current photo of current mood


----------



## Mange

the freckle situation gets p serious in the summer. as does the eyebrow situation, apparently. *runs for the tweezers*


----------



## johnnyyukon

ok, yesterday...




























you can watch this 1080 60fps yo! kewl


----------



## johnnyyukon

more, why not....











fucker bit my finger but i didn't mind


----------



## MaggieMay

Despite feeling sleepy, I'm really content today. :Smilies3:


----------



## Angelic.sweet

I'm working so im in my basic clothes today.


----------



## Sylarz

post workout duck face


----------



## gte

Not exactly right now, but it will do. Yesterday's Se indulgence:


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## TalNFJ

It's blurry because the phone couldn't handle it. (I've realized halfway through that this could be interpreted in two different ways).

Also I can't get it to rotate lol.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Taken by my son this morning- found it on my phone









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Few hours ago - found it on my phone ( pleasant surprise)









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Komodo

Do not look back, for your own good. I am behind you.. do not be afriad, do not grieve. I only want to liberate you, to make you infinite. Do not fight. I'm now, slowly, extending my hand to place it on your shoulder. Do not panic, do not refuse what i'm giving you. Oblivion offers solace, take the gift. Take it! You will only prolong the inevitable. Do not hesitate, do not think. There is no hope, your light sputters out. Your truth shatters so easily, better broken than too perfect to live. Yes, you will break. You will become what you must be.
Soon, you shall be an extension of me.

​


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## Sporadic Aura

Drunken karaoke.


----------



## Mange




----------



## MaggieMay

Red Mange said:


>


Your style, especially this pic, reminds me of Ruby Rose! Gorgeous, girl!


----------



## MaggieMay

At the creek yesterday


----------



## shazam

Listen, it's not easy bein a sex machine, so sometimes you just have to show them.


----------



## nam

So people wanted to see my face so here we are.



* *













Shakira is proud beacause sometimes people talk to her on the street and say *"woaw you look like nam on PerC, that's crazy"*
then she blushes




yeah I know i'm sexy and stuff

ps: wellsy i know you checked


----------



## Saturniid

Birthday was 2 days ago, haven't been on in a while, other photo threads are dead, got really bored....

All of these seemed like a good reason to stop by.

'Ere ya go.~


----------



## Wanderer4Life

Hey!


----------



## Conterphobia

Saturniid said:


> Birthday was 2 days ago, haven't been on in a while, other photo threads are dead, got really bored....
> 
> All of these seemed like a good reason to stop by.
> 
> 'Ere ya go.~


I always think you are so attractive, don't know why. You have a kind of natural beauty that appeals to me, I guess.


----------



## Saturniid

Quick said:


> I always think you are so attractive, don't know why. You have a kind of natural beauty that appeals to me, I guess.


Well, I just woke up not even 10 minutes before taking this picture, so I was all kinds of bedhead. With that said, I most certainly appreciate the compliment. Hahah. I looked back at at the photo and went "...my hair's a mess... And no makeup? Oh well." Pretty sure I was too tired to care. Luckily, it turned out at least semi-photogenic. I just wish I were photogenic a lot more often.


----------



## Wellsy

nam said:


> ps: wellsy i know you checked


:laughing:


----------



## Conterphobia

Saturniid said:


> Well, I just woke up not even 10 minutes before taking this picture, so I was all kinds of bedhead. With that said, I most certainly appreciate the compliment. Hahah. I looked back at at the photo and went "...my hair's a mess... And no makeup? Oh well." Pretty sure I was too tired to care. Luckily, it turned out at least semi-photogenic. I just wish I were photogenic a lot more often.


That is part of it tho.. you're not "trying" to look attractive. You have nice facial features and I get the sense that you are a thinker like myself which could have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Saturniid

Quick said:


> That is part of it tho.. you're not "trying" to look attractive. You have nice facial features and I get the sense that you are a thinker like myself which could have something to do with it as well.


Thanks!

Hah, the thinking never stops. Sometimes, I wish it would. Pretty sure it's the key ingredient to my dark under-eyes.


----------



## gte

Right now at work:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Saturniid said:


> Birthday was 2 days ago, haven't been on in a while, other photo threads are dead, got really bored....
> 
> All of these seemed like a good reason to stop by.
> 
> 'Ere ya go.~


Hottest girl on PerC. Easily.


----------



## Saturniid

Sporadic Aura said:


> Hottest girl on PerC. Easily.


Heh, thank you for the compliment! :tongue:


----------



## Veggie

Damnit, sideways. Oh well. Dragoncon!


----------



## Toru Okada

Sporadic Aura said:


> Drunken karaoke.


I thought Chris Cornell died


----------



## Conterphobia

Low effort pic:


* *


----------



## Marshy




----------



## ai.tran.75

Hello =)









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelo

​


----------



## johnnyyukon

This took f******* forever, mostly to get it to swing straight. Used two swing set pivots, and a punching bag swivel.

Maize/Slip Bag, boxing, martial arts training, fun!


----------



## Mr Castelo




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 722330

Lol
View attachment 722338

View attachment 722346

My different reactions when listening to music.

Ahahahaha I look like a guy.


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## Gilfoyle

ai.tran.75 said:


> Taken by my son this morning- found it on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmdortega




----------



## BenjiMac

G'morning


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 723394


Mornings suck


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 723793

View attachment 723801

Actually from 2 hours ago but whatevs.
I took a photo of myself in the mirror because for some reason I always look better in the mirror than when I take an actual selfie.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Goodnight folks 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## .17485

I few pictures i took when I was in New York


----------



## Judson Joist

New avatar.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Go on, type me. Ennegram and MBTI


----------



## ethylene

Trapped in the library, send halp
Edit, still sideways, will edit later.


----------



## a peach

Cut my hair and asked my boyfriend to help dye it~
I'm dying to go platinum, but this is such a 50's mom look;; :blushed:

* *





* *




Ugh I just feel embarrassed, sorry sorry;;;;;
* *


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tea before bed  









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mibble

I'm just now using the upload picture thing so pardon the weird angles :laughing:


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 729738



Have to go and act like I wasn't out dancing most of the night.


----------



## leftover crack

me normal











* *




me try smile :/


----------



## MarthePryde

This is my latest pic.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Lol! Yup, that mofo is me..


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Xanthus Primus

Hahaha, the three spoiler alerts.


----------



## Sybow

Me scrolling through PerC.









Me trying to look a bit proper for a photo.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdroElectro

Me and my ESFP made a baby! Welcome to the world Xaiden!


----------



## ai.tran.75

AdroElectro said:


> Me and my ESFP made a baby! Welcome to the world Xaiden!
> View attachment 733633


My goodness! Congratulations ️And hello Xaiden ! He's adorable 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fawny

I will probably regret posting this and take it down but





Yep nope I can't make it not sideways just fml x 1000


----------



## nablur




----------



## Conterphobia

Here am I


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 735914


So bored


----------



## Richard




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This is me at 12:40 am.


----------



## johnnyyukon

burnin' crusty 100lb punching bag filling.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 739434


----------



## Penny

put a forest effect on it







without the effect


----------



## Penny

so i think i got a better picture. it's much brighter at least


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Just laying down. With my friend. :kitteh: Yes my hair is tied up.
View attachment 742194

View attachment 742202

But I feel melancholic... And sick.....
View attachment 742218


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## bleghc

why feel blue when u can feel orange!!

get it bc they're juxtaposing colors within the the color wheel and blue is usually associated w/ sadness making orange -- 

ha ha ha


----------



## .17485

Took a picture on Tuesday with my girlfriend who I've been dating since September.


----------



## gte

Saturday's club ride.


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 744169


Waiting for my best friend to meet me for lunch


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

View attachment 745473

Just got back from work. Now I need a shower and some dinner!


----------



## Count Raven

pretending that I'm one of those Moai from Easter Island


----------



## shazam

This is my no bullshit face.


----------



## Judson Joist

The Travis Grady look. Clothing style, that is. Travis rarely smiles.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Date night not all there

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mibble

When my hair was loose


----------



## Conterphobia

Uhg, my hair looks horrible.


* *


----------



## Angelic.sweet

wull hullo there!


----------



## goldthysanura

here goes nothing...


----------



## blackpants

Please dont drop your panties too soon

https://m.imgur.com/a/8ClAr


----------



## bleghc

i call it the "snape art hoe aesthetic" #spotthedifference #thenexttimeithinkaboutcuttingmyhairshortsomeonepleasefuckingstopme


----------



## Sybow

Deathstare inc


* *


----------



## remarkable_remark

blackpants said:


> Please dont drop your panties too soon
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/8ClAr


That boob tho <3


----------



## B3LIAL

Satan_Claus said:


> Deathstare inc
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 752050


Not gay but you look interesting. Your avatar and your look make me think you're an abstract mother fucker.


----------



## B3LIAL

ai.tran.75 said:


> Date night not all there
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You look like an abstract female. I am interested. Feel free to drop me a PM anytime to talk about shit.


----------



## B3LIAL

Angelic.sweet said:


> View attachment 749521
> 
> wull hullo there!


Very colourful. Just have more confidence. You are awesome.


----------



## Wild

B3LIAL said:


> Very colourful. Just have more confidence. You are awesome.


It sounds super condescending when you command someone to have more confidence like that. :tongue:

Had to say something, I wasn't sure if you realized.


----------



## B3LIAL

Wild said:


> It sounds super condescending when you command someone to have more confidence like that. :tongue:
> 
> Had to say something, I wasn't sure if you realized.


I don't care. I no longer withhold what I feel just because people might get offended. If I get offended by what other say, I recognise immediately that they've done nothing wrong objectively.


----------



## Judson Joist

Please ignore the bug bite on my cheek.


----------



## FranklTheTankl

Sorry for the hair, just woke up.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

B3LIAL said:


> I don't care. I no longer withhold what I feel just because people might get offended. If I get offended by what other say, I recognise immediately that they've done nothing wrong objectively.


By objectively you mean what exactly? What overarching sense of ethics or morality are you using as a gauge?


----------



## Reprobate

Is my vanity justified?


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## Reprobate

VoodooDolls said:


> hawt


***** are you stoned 

t'as fume un petard ou quoi?


----------



## Angelic.sweet

It's okay I wasn't not confident when posting that pic aside that i put too much highlighter on but thank you :>


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

vinniebob said:


> in my 30's
> View attachment 762338


show bobs and vagene


----------



## Bo0mCha_

* *


----------



## shazam

Bo0mCha_ said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 763754


:gentleman: well hello there chaps...


----------



## shazam

mjn_the_enfp said:


> show bobs and vagene


Perv.


----------



## Lunacik

Quick said:


> Let me know if my hair looks better in this pic than last pic.
> 
> Last pic:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current pic:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just tell me which one looks better.


 I like the first one ^_^


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

shazam said:


> Perv.


Nou


----------



## SilentScream

Letting my hair grow long.


----------



## Judson Joist

Just got a haircut the other day.

@*vinniebob* I was a housewares clerk back in 1998.

@*Quick* You dress like me.


----------



## Conterphobia

Judson Joist said:


> View attachment 764178
> 
> 
> Just got a haircut the other day.
> 
> @*vinniebob* I was a housewares clerk back in 1998.
> 
> @*Quick* You dress like me.


INTP's UNITE <- Joke if it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Conterphobia

Reprobate said:


> ***** are you stoned
> 
> t'as fume un petard ou quoi?


He's always like that. He's not stoned, just an ISFP.


----------



## ricericebaby

vinniebob said:


> this is my baby picture
> View attachment 762322
> 
> 
> and me when I was a teen
> View attachment 762330
> 
> 
> in my 30's
> View attachment 762338


It's so cool that you did stock foto modeling in your teens.


----------



## ai.tran.75

️ me time









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goldthysanura

I'm kinda living for this coat I found yesterday.


----------



## Judson Joist

Can't embed this.

https://www.facebook.com/mkswoo/videos/10160032163180444/


----------



## Conterphobia

Reap said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting my hair grow long.


Doing the same with my hair, but mine doesn't look as good as yours.


----------



## Conterphobia

Reprobate said:


> View attachment 763002
> 
> 
> Is my vanity justified?


That all depends on if you wear the same kind of clothes everyday.


----------



## gte

Finally one that is on topic - taken right now.


----------



## Conterphobia

Taken from webcam.


* *


----------



## Crowbo

You asked for it


----------



## ai.tran.75

Bringing back the 90s with overalls









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## Firelily

Crowbo said:


> You asked for it
> 
> View attachment 783017


:laughin:


----------



## ai.tran.75

With my unicorn









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## swenya

It's sunny out in Lappland... this calls for a selfie. (Excuse my Monday alertness)


----------



## ai.tran.75

No clue when it was taken....but im.guessing sometime this morning









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Vickysworld

I guess I can say that I'm alive.


----------



## swenya

I'm currently sitting on the train from Northern Sweden to Northern Norway. A little 5hr train ride through mountains, forest and hiking villages, as well as across the Swedish/Norwegian border. It's a beautiful ride, but my butt is immensely sore and I am bored. What's happening people?


----------



## Darkbloom

Finally made Snapchat 


* *




View attachment 793514


:blushed:


----------



## NAC




----------



## Conterphobia

Here's my dumb mug:


* *


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Count Raven

You know what is the best way to make someone like the common daily office dress-code? Put it on some cool videogame character. I present you a budget version of Mr. 47.


----------



## lifeinterminals




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## VinnieBob

Mick Travis said:


> My hair was short for a while. I cut it when W won , so I'd have a better chance of infiltrating the opposition. My GF said she thought a right winger when she 1st saw me.
> 
> I'm still trying to remember where we drove to see the outdoor show. It's a good thing we had a designated driver. It took all day to get there. I thought it was in Illinois, but they played a stadium there.



I saw them in 81
I unknowingly took a puff of PCP [angel dust]
I thought it was a joint

what a long strange trip that was
made for a interesting show


----------



## Mick Travis

vinniebob said:


> I saw them in 81
> I unknowingly took a puff of PCP [angel dust]
> I thought it was a joint
> 
> what a long strange trip that was
> made for a interesting show


I'm pretty sure I got a hit of opium from one of the pipes being passed around.


----------



## VinnieBob

did it taste like silk?
opium tasted/smelled wonderful
one small toke was all you needed
it would mellow you out w/o the paranoia weed would give you


----------



## Mick Travis

vinniebob said:


> did it taste like silk?
> opium tasted/smelled wonderful
> one small toke was all you needed
> it would mellow you out w/o the paranoia weed would give you


It tasted different. The girl dancing behind me helped mellow me out. I had just been dumped by a conservative girl whom I was trying to convert. The dancing girl's dress caressed my bare back all night.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 813277


Since you're standing sideways, I assume you live at the equator. BTW, which one is you?


----------



## Crowbo

Mick Travis said:


> Since you're standing sideways, I assume you live at the equator. BTW, which one is you?


Nah, lol. I live in the Pacific Northwest, Washington.


----------



## Judson Joist

Trying to get back in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. vibe.


----------



## petrip

"neda mi se" in Croatian is like "lazy af" in eng, like I don't want to bother myself with that, and that is math in this case


----------



## Mange

View attachment 814967

My mouth is wider than my eyes. I am frog


----------



## ai.tran.75

Bored









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissenter

ai.tran.75 said:


> Bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lmao


----------



## Cherry

ai.tran.75 said:


> Bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I would hate to know how many selfies you actually have in your phone gallery gurl :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jetser

ai.tran.75 said:


> Bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Please don't. Grow a beard it is.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Candy said:


> I would hate to know how many selfies you actually have in your phone gallery gurl :laughing::laughing:


Lol not as many as you thought' they're mainly pictures of my kids ...but thought the app was hilarious 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol not as many as you thought' they're mainly pictures of my kids ...but thought the app was hilarious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Not particularly recent but whateva


----------



## petrip

Crowbo said:


> Not particularly recent but whateva
> 
> View attachment 814983


such a swagger


----------



## Sybow

Just made this one :tongue:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Mick Travis

Paulie said:


> Mick, you get a haircut or what?


'Tis merely an illusion.


----------



## Emancipation

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 815837


Now I know I can't tell you to go fuck yourself, because that would actually be a lot of fun


----------



## Mange

View attachment 818687

Just wanted to showcase my bulging forehead


----------



## Mick Travis

Mange said:


> Just wanted to showcase my bulging forehead


Is it awkward turning your head in a crowd?


----------



## Mange

Mick Travis said:


> Is it awkward turning your head in a crowd?


You look like my friend who died a few years ago. Your last name isn't Day, is it?


----------



## Mick Travis

Mange said:


> You look like my friend who died a few years ago. Your last name isn't Day, is it?


Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Tomie

(Removed for paranoia reasons)


----------



## Paulie

not a selfie, but...


----------



## Blue Wolf




----------



## shazam

Blue Wolf said:


> View attachment 818903


roses are red 
violets are blue
I'm outside your house
come out now


----------



## Blue Wolf

shazam said:


> roses are red
> violets are blue
> I'm outside your house
> come out now


:hororr: :rolling:


----------



## shazam

Blue Wolf said:


> :hororr: :rolling:


:shocked:


----------



## Blue Wolf




----------



## incision




----------



## m3t4pr3t3r




----------



## jetser

Duo said:


>


Very informative.


----------



## Mange

@m3t4pr3t3r
And 
@Blue Wolf

You guys look like a hipster power couple :thinking2:


----------



## Blue Wolf

Mange said:


> @m3t4pr3t3r
> And
> @Blue Wolf
> 
> You guys look like a hipster power couple :thinking2:


:laughing: I can't decide if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r

Blue Wolf said:


> :laughing: I can't decide if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


Me too xD


----------



## Firelily

Buying a new jacket


----------



## Crowbo

My pics always end up sideways :laughing:


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Amused, as usual. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

ATTACH=CONFIG]819851[/ATTACH]


----------



## Firelily

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Amused, as usual. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]819851[/ATTACH]


Nice :heart:


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r

One normal of myself xD


----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## ZiLi

Right now is not the best moment to not raise sentiments of envy or desire, perhaps with another occasion?


----------



## Denature

You people are looking good!


----------



## Suntide

New glasses 🙌


----------



## APBReloaded

lunaticrabbits said:


> View attachment 821065


You look deep in thought about something. And maybe a bit tired.

Here's me. Taking a picture at this awkward angle feels weird, but whatever, I don't care!
View attachment 821345


----------



## Xool Xecutioner




----------



## 74893H

'Scuse the mess behind me, I'm in the middle of moving stuff around.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner




----------



## ai.tran.75

Sick ' ugh









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizzie

You all look pleasant. And. Kind.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Dumb face all year round..


----------



## SilentScream

Decided to grow a beard. I think I like it.


----------



## TeamPB

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Amused, as usual. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]819851[/ATTACH]


----------



## Firelily

Jawz said:


> Decided to grow a beard. I think I like it.





Xool Xecutioner said:


> View attachment 821763


Looking GREAT Guys!!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Lol no.


----------



## TeamPB

Babyface, shitty haircut, stupid ass grin...and a cheap Union Jack


----------



## AnneM

Xool Xecutioner said:


> The secret of me being not religious? I don't think it should be a secret to everyone who knows me, but whatever makes you feel good.


Don't be coy. It IS a rosary after all. And that's a fact. What's it doing there?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

It's there because I have nowhere else to put them (I have three rosaries), and they seem decorative enough for my bed frame and mirror. It's not for religious reasons as you may think.
@AnneM


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Got a new hat for my adventures in the frozen wasteland that is Siberia!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Judson Joist

New glasses!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Judson Joist said:


> New glasses!


You wouldn't happen to be related to Yoda, would you?


----------



## Judson Joist

Dr Whorsey said:


> You wouldn't happen to be related to Yoda, would you?


No, but I might be related to Jar Jar.
:tongue:


----------



## MonarK

Today's rendition is brought to you by GAINS! (And narcissistic degeneracy.)


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

Trying on my new Halloween costume. Im Edward Scissorhands this year.


----------



## AnneM

starberryGhost said:


> Trying on my new Halloween costume. Im Edward Scissorhands this year.


But are you practicing your topiary skillz??


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

AnneM said:


> But are you practicing your topiary skillz??


No, my topiary skills are already awesome.


----------



## AnneM

starberryGhost said:


> No, my topiary skills are already awesome.


Cool. Think you could do a Thomas Merton topiary?


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

AnneM said:


> Cool. Think you could do a Thomas Merton topiary?


Maybe. It might come to life at midnight, though, and do.. things.. like that winged lion topiary from The House with a Clock in its Walls.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi




----------



## AnneM

starberryGhost said:


> Maybe. It might come to life at midnight, though, and do.. things..


Yeah! That's what I'm talkin' about! I have things I need to do with Thomas Merton; I guess a topiary version of him will do. :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Eugenia Shepherd Hi.


----------



## bubblePOP

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Finished getting ready for "work". I always look better in the mirror than in photos, I don't know why...
View attachment 833647

View attachment 833649


----------



## AnneM

@Eroticarmin Ah! :heart: I love it when I can put a (beautiful) face to a "name"! Is that a parakeet on your shoulder??


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

AnneM said:


> @Eroticarmin Ah! :heart: I love it when I can put a (beautiful) face to a "name"! Is that a parakeet on your shoulder??


Haha yeah. It's great when you finally get a face to someone's name right!

And yes, it's my budgie, Opal!


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Phil




----------



## The Dude

I got two pairs of glasses. Going black frames today.


----------



## Introvertia

well, most recent one~


* *




View attachment 837861


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Sorry for the resting constipation face. Lol. According to Reddit, I have whacked out proportions and look like a worm. So let's just say I am open to criticism. :laughing:


----------



## aware.7

@The Dude
You look intellectually inspired. Like a person one would like to listen more than to talk with.
@Introvertia
The two of us are the prettiest girls of whole PerC. It’s nice how your shirt curves around your neck. Isn’t that illegal in your country anyway? p


----------



## The Dude

aware.7 said:


> @The Dude
> You look intellectually inspired. Like a person one would like to listen more than to talk with.
> @Introvertia
> The two of us are the prettiest girls of whole PerC. It’s nice how your shirt curves around your neck. Isn’t that illegal in your country anyway? p


I am more of a listener. Those are my intellectual glasses. 

What do you get from this picture lol


----------



## Firelily

The Dude said:


> View attachment 837857
> 
> 
> I got two pairs of glasses. Going black frames today.


i think they look great :happy:


----------



## Firelily

they told me i should get a fringe :frustrating:
not sure i agree but its growing on me :wink: :laughing:


----------



## L P

yth did I do this?


----------



## cake




----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

yo, I'm tired









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil

Also tired, but not drop dead gorgeous too :crying:

My sleep mask says "Cat Naps" :kitteh:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Yeah okay.
View attachment 838339


----------



## Phil




----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Paulie

vinniebob said:


> View attachment 838475


wtf, lol!


----------



## VinnieBob

Paulie said:


> wtf, lol!


 Photo booth effects on my iPad 
How bored INTJ amuses oneself:laughing:


----------



## VinnieBob

Damn I’m handsome :laughing:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

VinnieBob said:


> View attachment 838481
> View attachment 838483
> View attachment 838485
> 
> 
> Damn I’m handsome :laughing:


Haha, I don't know why you remind me of Creed Bratton from the Office


----------



## Phil

Was a tough night to be a bouncer. At least I have my polar bear hat.


----------



## 3266682

wig and contaccttsss for upcoming animu con.


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

This is a chance to show off my tshirts! They arrived today! Thanks random person from America. I love them. I got an orange coloured one because people say orange looks good on me. X)
Sorry that you have to see my kind of ugly face though. XD
View attachment 838687

View attachment 838689


----------



## Electra




----------



## Cherry

@Electra Omgsh, so pretty!


----------



## Cherry

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> This is a chance to show off my tshirts! They arrived today! Thanks random person from America. I love them. I got an orange coloured one because people say orange looks good on me. X)
> Sorry that you have to see my kind of ugly face though. XD
> View attachment 838687
> 
> View attachment 838689


just letting you know your links/attachments don't work!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Frankly My Dear said:


> just letting you know your links/attachments don't work!


Ah yeah because I only like leaving photos of myself on the forums for a day or so. I get paranoid.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Electra said:


> View attachment 838721


Oh wow. You are different from what I imagined! xD 
But you are very beautiful.


----------



## Electra

Frankly My Dear said:


> @*Electra* Omgsh, so pretty!





Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Oh wow. You are different from what I imagined! xD
> But you are very beautiful.


Thank you both :happy::heart:
That was heartwarming! :hug:
Hehehe, yes I also think so with a lot of other people roud:


----------



## Electra

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Ah yeah because I only like leaving photos of myself on the forums for a day or so. I get paranoid.


I know the feels!!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## dohmenick

attempt at doing a "right said fred" too sexy for my hat picture as a text thought/joke


----------



## Phil

Electra said:


> View attachment 838721


So beautiful~!


----------



## Electra

Phil said:


> So beautiful~!


Thank you! roud: :hug:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Phil said:


> Since it takes a girl for any of you guys to post :tongue:


I reckon the long hair suits you. Looks like you could fit into a metal band.
Is that Sims 2 graphics btw? xD


----------



## Max

Suntide said:


> Tears and sheer laziness. And avoiding mirrors. Lol
> Worth it once you get past it though!


Haven't had long hair in four years.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Ok.

View attachment 839659


----------



## Phil

I was 8 and 4'10 here.


----------



## Phil

You all shy or something?


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Phil said:


>


You literally remind me of a bear haha


----------



## Phil




----------



## ai.tran.75

Messy hair don’t care 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Cherry

I attempted putting on lashes and I did it first go! I'm impressed. Quarantine day 6 - mission accomplished *flutters eyelids* 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry

Phil said:


>


Yas Phil!  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil

The look is complete!


----------



## NipNip

Phil said:


> I was 8 and 4'10 here.


You literally took a picture


----------



## ai.tran.75

Phil said:


> I was 8 and 4'10 here.


Adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gossip Goat

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color suits you so well. n_n


----------



## Phil

Technically a picture of me because my hand's slightly in it:










I got a Totoro phone cover!


----------



## Sybow




----------



## DAHN




----------



## Voyageur




----------



## bleghc




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## Jaune

Electra said:


> View attachment 838721


Super late comment, but I feel surprised because this is the first time I've seen a picture of you! You're gorgeous!


----------



## sheepysowner

I'm a 14M 3w4 ENFP-T.


----------



## Undercurrent




----------



## PersonallybeingMe8

jack in the box said:


> beautiful. nothing less.





murderegina said:


>


stunning


----------



## PersonallybeingMe8




----------



## SummerBreasts

Just took one in the mirror. You can't tell, but I've got heterochromia.


----------



## ?/Observer*35




----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

Don’t laugh kiddies I am your future


----------



## FakeLefty

VinnieBob said:


> Don’t laugh kiddies I am your future


Joke's on you, it's been my lifelong dream to become a prune


----------



## NipNip

VinnieBob said:


> View attachment 867748


Oily


----------



## VinnieBob

NipNip said:


> Oily


I am Sicilian


----------



## jetser

I just wanted to show you my cool mask











I swear it's the same_


----------



## Phil

Today's morning tea is brown bear!


----------



## Firelily

😅


----------



## Bellerixx

-


----------



## passionate

@Bellerixx Absolute cutie aaaaaaaaa _hugs_ 💞


----------



## Bellerixx

passionate said:


> @Bellerixx Absolute cutie aaaaaaaaa _hugs_ 💞


Aw thank u _hugs_💖


----------



## Phil

Bellerixx said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868581


Quoting this because it's at the bottom of the past page so more people see your cuteness!


----------



## sheepysowner

Idk if i should do it smiling 🙃


----------



## sheepysowner

View attachment 868599
Idk if i should do it smiling 🙃


----------



## Bellerixx

.


----------



## Penny

so I did but made it my avatar since you can't delete after awhile. cheese.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

[


sheepysowner said:


> View attachment 868599
> Idk if i should do it smiling 🙃


You have a lovely smile!


----------



## Phil




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## jetser

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 868779


That other guy behind you is seriously menacing.


----------



## ?/Observer*35

turning the water on to the cows it's a nice night


----------



## ?/Observer*35

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 868779


Holy shit he's going to get Sassnatched... Another missing 411 to add to the books..that dang ole samsquatch...At it again.that ole wood booger I don't think he'll ever stop.Let's just hope ole sassy doesn't make him his lover .. those seem to be the messiest cleanups ..can't imagine what those poor people are subjected to during that process. We have only had one to live and tell..Most others have there butthole wallerd out clear to there Adams apple when we find them ..


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ?/Observer*35

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elegant and artsy nice ! I like it...do another...(•‿•)


----------



## ai.tran.75

?/Observer*35 said:


> Elegant and artsy nice ! I like it...do another...(•‿•)


Hahaha thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is so pretty, Ai... I love your silk/taffeta (?) gown.


----------



## The Dude

Sup Peeps.


----------



## Phil

The Dude said:


> Sup Peeps.
> 
> View attachment 869002


Hello there!










My polar bear jammies are in the wash so these will do.


----------



## NipNip

Simple, but easily my new favorite sweater (based on color alone).


----------



## Phil

NipNip said:


> Simple, but easily my new favorite sweater (based on color alone).
> 
> View attachment 869346


You look like a chill guy!


----------



## NipNip

Phil said:


> You look like a chill guy!


Chill, funny, intelligent, considerate... the full package.

But no, thanks man, appreciated.


----------



## Phil

NipNip said:


> Chill, funny, intelligent, considerate... the full package.
> 
> But no, thanks man, appreciated.


Haha don't flatter yourself too much meow  Just a passing compliment ☺


----------



## NipNip

Phil said:


> Haha don't flatter yourself too much meow  Just a passing compliment ☺


Ah someone's got to


----------



## Phil

NipNip said:


> Ah someone's got to


I'm trying my best 😭

Also, this is my tea for the day. My hand's in it so it counts!


----------



## NipNip

Phil said:


> I'm trying my best 😭
> 
> Also, this is my tea for the day. My hand's in it so it counts!
> 
> View attachment 869348


Hand reveal, that's huge


----------



## ai.tran.75

Phil said:


> I'm trying my best
> 
> Also, this is my tea for the day. My hand's in it so it counts!
> 
> View attachment 869348


Love the mug - need to add it to my mug collections 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ?/Observer*35

the weird times in history where you can walk around looking like you are going to rob the place and its ok .. funny I walk into a store not wearing a mask and they freak out and tell me I gotta have one on to be accepted inside..I say ok and pull my shirt up over my face and start walking away .they freak out again..noooo that's unacceptable...so I then say why my face is covered . They say.. that's not proper protection..I then comply go put this bandana over my face and walk back in. They greet me and say ohhh thank you sir for getting a mask ...I shake my head and wonder what the fuck is wrong with people..


----------



## ?/Observer*35

?/Observer*35 said:


> View attachment 869544
> the weird times in history where you can walk around looking like you are going to rob the place and its ok .. funny I walk into a store not wearing a mask and they freak out and tell me I gotta have one on to be accepted inside..I say ok and pull my shirt up over my face and start walking away .they freak out again..noooo that's unacceptable...so I then say why my face is covered . They say.. that's not proper protection..I then comply go put this bandana over my face and walk back in. They greet me and say ohhh thank you sir for getting a mask ...I shake my head and wonder what the fuck is wrong with people..


----------



## passionate

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just really had to stop by and tell you that you look absolutely elegant 💕 



sheepysowner said:


> View attachment 868599
> Idk if i should do it smiling 🙃


you have a really cute smile 🌻


----------



## NipNip

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 869513


Ukrainian/Russian roots?


----------



## Crowbo

Melee is sick!


----------



## Crowbo

NipNip said:


> Ukrainian/Russian roots?


According to 23 and me, about 8.9% of my DNA is from Eastern Europe so that might not be too far off.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NipNip

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NipNip

.


----------



## Kabir Kumar




----------



## Firelily

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving the new hair  <3


----------



## Firelily

Me spending time with someone special. it was such a super fun night


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

Electra said:


> .


Darn! missed it again. You are a slippery salamander.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

I mean hoot.


----------



## NipNip

How long do they typically stand?


----------



## The Dude

I'm going to give contacts a chance...


----------



## Karsdorp

I am a bit shy to do it...


----------



## The Dude




----------



## AdmFeg

hello everyone. I wish you Merry Christmas


----------



## Neff90

You are so brave, not as me...


----------



## NipNip

_It's only a face, why you heff to be shy?_


----------



## SummerBreasts

Me chilling in the sun. Almost 32, where has my life gone 😮


----------



## NipNip

ENFPs will shrug, but this looks pretty nuts to me.

.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3LIAL

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 875360
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice hair, cool style, abstract beauty.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

🤡
Ehh..


----------



## B3LIAL

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> View attachment 876043
> 
> 
> 🤡
> Ehh..


What you look at? Nice pic btw.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

B3LIAL said:


> What you look at? Nice pic btw.


I was just being silly


----------



## NipNip

B3LIAL said:


> What you look at? Nice pic btw.


She's imitating the Virgin Mary, duh. And I must say not doing a bad job at it:


----------



## leftover crack

im camera shy ahaa~ 💩














no im not a giant (not height wise anyway) the ceiling is way too low for that lamp to be hanging there and it will eventually be replaced


----------



## NipNip

leftover crack said:


> im camera shy ahaa~ 💩
> View attachment 876088
> View attachment 876089
> no im not a giant (not height wise anyway) the ceiling is way too low for that lamp to be hanging there and it will eventually be replaced
> View attachment 876090
> View attachment 876091


One advice: bottom left. For the rest of your life.


----------



## leftover crack

?/Observer*35 said:


> View attachment 869544
> the weird times in history where you can walk around looking like you are going to rob the place and its ok .. funny I walk into a store not wearing a mask and they freak out and tell me I gotta have one on to be accepted inside..I say ok and pull my shirt up over my face and start walking away .they freak out again..noooo that's unacceptable...so I then say why my face is covered . They say.. that's not proper protection..I then comply go put this bandana over my face and walk back in. They greet me and say ohhh thank you sir for getting a mask ...I shake my head and wonder what the fuck is wrong with people..


we proud boys storming the capital tonight lessgggooo


----------



## leftover crack

NipNip said:


> One advice: bottom left. For the rest of your life.


lmao which is that, the south west one?


----------



## NipNip

leftover crack said:


> lmao which is that, the south west one?


Yes, Marco Polo, south west one


----------



## Bvnny

hi


----------



## Enby

Hi


----------



## jetser

Intoxicated.


----------



## SummerBreasts




----------



## nicoloco90

Just now ...


----------



## Meliodas




----------



## NipNip

Meliodas said:


> View attachment 878338


Totally looks like John or Sean Lennon


----------



## Meliodas

NipNip said:


> Totally looks like John or Sean Lennon


The resemblance is not intentional, but your response prompted me to look up John Lennon's profile on Personality Database. Some of the comments people left about his creative habits and demeanor do remind me of myself, so I was interested to see that two people who look similar can have similar dispositions as well.


----------



## Purrfessor

Meliodas said:


> The resemblance is not intentional, but your response prompted me to look up John Lennon's profile on Personality Database. Some of the comments people left about his creative habits and demeanor do remind me of myself, so I was interested to see that two people who look similar can have similar dispositions as well.


Have you heard of physiotype? They have a website of exact name I typed. Its about how people with similar types also have similar physical characteristics. Im told I LOOK LIKE an INTP. Interesting


----------



## Meliodas

Purrfessor said:


> Have you heard of physiotype? They have a website of exact name I typed. Its about how people with similar types also have similar physical characteristics. Im told I LOOK LIKE an INTP. Interesting


According to their criteria I would most likely be an ENTP.


----------



## Ten_Man

Selfie time!


----------



## Penny

***


----------



## Purrfessor

Penny said:


> View attachment 879033


I never saw u before


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra

Purrfessor said:


> I never saw u before


She deleted it before I got to see it 😭


----------



## Purrfessor

Electra said:


> She deleted it before I got to see it 😭


Aww maybe next time


----------



## ai.tran.75

Yesterday with my intj buddy 











Just now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIHM

ai.tran.75 said:


> I caught covid in January ( my kiddos got it from their school - some kid came in positive and infected an entire section of the school ) .
> It wasn’t that bad for me / it’s that time of the month for me and I’m binging on documentaries about Shark attacks haha
> 
> I’m glad your symptoms isn’t bad , what are you in the mood to watch ?
> 
> Hmmm currently watching West World and Only Murders in the Building
> 
> I’ve just finished Peaky Blinders, the last kingdom and Umbrella academy…
> There’s also that new resident evil show that just came out
> 
> 
> I also enjoy rewatching :
> Damages
> The Practice
> Firefly
> Dinosaur
> Boy Meets World
> Roswell
> Girls
> 
> With movies what are you in the mood for ?
> 
> When sick- I don’t really like thinking so
> 
> John Hughes films and comedies tends to help
> 
> I love watching Zombieland when sick in bed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird I'm watching Roswell right now, the older version. Now I can be like Maria and Michael ENFP and ISTP. I don't think Liz is an ISTJ or INTJ she's pretty moody and very thoughtful when in her head and that journal. I used to think max was an INFJ but I'm thinking INFP now, he's got a lot of fi.


----------



## ai.tran.75

NIHM said:


> Weird I'm watching Roswell right now, the older version. Now I can be like Maria and Michael ENFP and ISTP. I don't think Liz is an ISTJ or INTJ she's pretty moody and very thoughtful when in her head and that journal. I used to think max was an INFJ but I'm thinking INFP now, he's got a lot of fi.


There’s a newer version? Lol my son complained to me “ Mom I envied you - all the shows you watched while growing up is so much better than it’s remake !” ( he’s referring to Full House , Fresh Prince of Bel Air and boy meets world )
I shouldn’t judge . I do love Roswell ! I need to rewatch the show to get a better typing - i used to crush on Michael when I was in high school haha . I do agree with your typing though from what I’ve remembered .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIHM

ai.tran.75 said:


> There’s a newer version? Lol my son complained to me “ Mom I envied you - all the shows you watched while growing up is so much better than it’s remake !” ( he’s referring to Full House , Fresh Prince of Bel Air and boy meets world )
> I shouldn’t judge . I do love Roswell ! I need to rewatch the show to get a better typing - i used to crush on Michael when I was in high school haha . I do agree with your typing though from what I’ve remembered .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the old Sci fi rom when I'm sick is a go to. Last time I was sick I did a full run of Alien Nation. 👽


----------



## Purrfessor

Winter-Rose said:


> View attachment 906853


What a pretty looking zebra...


----------



## huhh

Purrfessor said:


> What a pretty looking zebra...


Thank you


----------



## Winter-Rose

Purrfessor said:


> What a pretty looking zebra...


Thank you


----------



## Purrfessor

?


----------



## Max

NIHM said:


> Weird I'm watching Roswell right now, the older version. Now I can be like Maria and Michael ENFP and ISTP. I don't think Liz is an ISTJ or INTJ she's pretty moody and very thoughtful when in her head and that journal. I used to think max was an INFJ but I'm thinking INFP now, he's got a lot of fi.


In the new version [I started watching that when I got COVID last year and never finished it lol], Maria is prolly ENFx, Michael is hands down ISTP and the only character I can tolerate lol, new Liz is maybe INFJ/ENFJ and Max is ISFP, definitely. I need to compare both versions.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I don't have the ease of a smart phone to take selfies, so I usually only take one every 3 months. This is from June 2nd.




  








IMG_0381.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
7 mo ago


----------



## NIHM

Max said:


> In the new version [I started watching that when I got COVID last year and never finished it lol], Maria is prolly ENFx, Michael is hands down ISTP and the only character I can tolerate lol, new Liz is maybe INFJ/ENFJ and Max is ISFP, definitely. I need to compare both versions.


I think I watched one episode of the newer version. They changed a lot of the story line.


----------



## Winter-Rose

.


----------



## Morfy

Need a shave and a haircut badly, I know lol


----------



## Winter-Rose

.


----------



## Wolf

edited


----------



## huhh

Heh


----------



## NIHM

Edit.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## NIHM

Today we say goodbye. Going try to get through today but I'm sure this makeup is not going to last like yesterday. Already started to cry on the way there. 😢


----------



## jetser

NIHM said:


> Today we say goodbye. Going try to get through today but I'm sure this makeup is not going to last like yesterday. Already started to cry on the way there. 😢
> 
> View attachment 908363
> 
> 
> View attachment 908364
> View attachment 908365


What happened?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Over the weekends 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamine

@Shodan We ask for less squabbling and a pic


----------



## Shodan

Gamine said:


> @Shodan We ask for less squabbling and a pic


There's no way I'm gonna take a picture of myself right now as I currently look like roadkill after a particularly bad day, you can only get an older one


----------



## Gamine

I’ll give you some peace.


----------



## laluna

Gamine said:


> I’ll give you some peace


Thank you!


----------



## Gamine

.


----------



## Gamine

-


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Just got back from Church.


----------



## ExoGeniVI




----------



## Flabarac Brupip




----------



## NIHM

Heading to a Christmas party, might stand around the punch bowel talking some sensors ear off about some new thing I can do with math, not sure where my spiral talking will take me. 🤔 turning 44 at the end of the month.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

NIHM said:


> View attachment 912803
> 
> 
> Heading to a Christmas party, might stand around the punch bowel talking some sensors ear off about some new thing I can do with math, not sure where my spiral talking will take me. 🤔 turning 44 at the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 912805


I'm loving the part about talking someone's ear off about math.


----------



## jetser

Shodan said:


> View attachment 911708
> 
> 
> less squabbling, more pics of cute people pls


I don't think that's you on the picture. I'm sorry I just don't buy it. 
* *




(it's too cute)


----------



## jetser

NIHM said:


> 🤔 turning 44 at the end of the month.


OMG are you serious? You look 22. 🙄😏


----------



## intranst

It’s cuz she’s married to an INTJ, the perfect match for an ENFP. If you don’t wanna age either I’d suggest you do the same (marry an INTJ).


----------



## lilacleia16

Challenge accepted!


----------



## jetser

intranst said:


> (marry an INTJ).


Marry an asshole? 

I'm sorry, you're her husband or what?


----------



## lilacleia16

jetser said:


> Marry an asshole?


What is your MBTI? ENFP's love INTJ's so I take it you are not an ENFP...


----------



## jetser

lilacleia16 said:


> What is your MBTI? ENFP's love INTJ's so I take it you are not an ENFP...


ESTP. Asshole.
Just firmly asshole here.


----------



## lilacleia16

Typewatching by Face | Personality Cafe IF your profile pic is you then you don't look like an ESTP. @jetser


----------



## MadMaxSDP

This profile picture is as much as I can show for getting typed. What do I look like? MBTI wise.

That's a bonafied butt chin, slightly crooked, nose is small and nice but also a little crooked, my jaw line is strong but also a little crooked.

Overall a really solid bloke with a handsome mug but a lot of crooks.


----------

